# Shards of Memory-Prologue: Fractured Union



## Rystil Arden (Jul 6, 2005)

Hello and welcome to the Shards of Memory thread!  You can post however you like, though my personal favourite is to use " "s for speech * *s for actions and -_with italics_- for thought.  Also, SBLOCK your speech if there's a PC who won't understand the language you are using.  If you don't like SBLOCKs, you can probably find a common language or two to use, and of course, you can use the languages everyone else doesn't know as a code.  I'll be making a special post for each player pretty soon because you will each start where your background left off, meaning not everyone is on the same world like the Destiny's Tears folks were.  And those posts will be in SBLOCKs, so please use SBLOCKs too.  Thanks!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 6, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Yuriko?"

*Yuriko is awakened to the soft sound of Ayame's voice, moving in one smooth motion from sleep to an alert crouch as she looks towards the unusual Larakese woman, with her light lavender hair the colour of her namesake flower (Ayame meaning Iris in Larakese).*

"Yuriko, can I have a word with you?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 6, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
*Kirkesh walks confidently along the streets of his home city of Eldiz, his most recent voyage an astounding success, as usual.  Saving the crew of a stranded ship in the midst of a field of exploding asteroids is always more fun when the crew is composed of grateful Amaranthians who want to show you their gratitude...physically.  As he heads through the streets of the dock ward, nodding and waving to a few of his Spelljamming buddies, a friendly-looking man whom he has never met waves and comes over to talk to him.*

"Excuse me, but you're Kirkesh aren't you?  The Protector of the Night and Wanderer of the Stars?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 6, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

[sblock]







			
				Ayame said:
			
		

> "Yuriko, can I have a word with you?"



*Yuriko nodded in the darkness to the woman.  Feigning a slight disorientation, Yuriko glanced around the room, familiarizing herself with her surroundings . . . and seeing if the two were alone.  Yuriko wasn't dressed for receiving visitors, then again, visitors very seldom announced themselves from within the room she was sleeping in.*

"Of course, Ayame-san, you may in fact have more than one," Yuriko replied quietly.  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 6, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*As far as Yuriko can tell, they are the only two in the room.  Then again...with skilled Ninja such as Ayame, it is never easy to tell.*

"Thank you, Yuriko-chan, Ayame replies," willing to match Yuriko's formality but still unnervingly using the chan ending despite looking no older than Yuriko.  Then again, Ayame had looked the same age when they had first met and Yuriko really was a little girl, "I have a most interesting assignment for you, if you are ready for another one so soon.  I know that the last was difficult, but you proved yourself both skilled and subtle, most consummate in its execution.  Your performance honoured me greatly, and I hope you are yet ready for another task."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 6, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Back in his home city of Erilan for the moment, the ever-curious Zaeryn yearns for the arcane mysteries of the cosmos.  As he gazes starry-eyed at the sky and ponders on how he can reach the stars, perhaps on those Spelljamming ships of which he has heard on his travels, he accidentally stumbles into someone and they go toppling to the ground.  He didn't get a good look at the person, but he can tell that it is a woman because his face was firmly planted in her cleavage when they struck the ground.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 6, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Kirkesh:
> [SBLOCK]
> *Kirkesh walks confidently along the streets of his home city of Eldiz, his most recent voyage an astounding success, as usual.  Saving the crew of a stranded ship in the midst of a field of exploding asteroids is always more fun when the crew is composed of grateful Amaranthians who want to show you their gratitude...physically.  As he heads through the streets of the dock ward, nodding and waving to a few of his Spelljamming buddies, a friendly-looking man whom he has never met waves and comes over to talk to him.*
> 
> ...



GM[sblock] _'You know, I never thought being this sore after a voyage was feel this good'_ Kirkesh thinks to himself.  But his was the happy soreness of excessive... activity.  Amaranthians are definately vigerous in their gratitude.

Kirkesh greets the man in the same language he was greated in (?) "Well, yes, I suppose that is me, though I don't go announcing myself as such in general.  What can I do for you my good man?"[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jul 7, 2005)

*Yatsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

*Rystil Only*[SBLOCK]







			
				Ayame said:
			
		

> "Thank you, Yuriko-chan, I have a most interesting assignment for you, if you are ready for another one so soon.  I know that the last was difficult, but you proved yourself both skilled and subtle, most consummate in its execution.  Your performance honoured me greatly, and I hope you are yet ready for another task."



*Yuriko bowed low, but kept her gaze on Ayame . . . not that it mattered for one so skilled as Ayame.  Still, practice and painful memories reminded Yuriko of her place and station as a humble servant of the order.*

"It is I who was honoured to perform such a task, and doubly so to be called again so soon,"  Yuriko replied.  "I am always at the call of the Order, and of you, Ayame-san.  What is asked of me?"  [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 7, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil Only

[SBLOCK]*After a few moments of pleasant diversion Zaeryn removes himself from the womans cleavage and stands, offering his hand to to woman to help her up while getting a good look at who he's tripped over.*

"Excuse me miss, I wasn't watching where I was going," he apologizes while still holding her hand.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, I'm just a messenger, really.  I am here to invite you to dine with my Lady tonight.  You may have heard of her before--Vanessa D'Étoile.  She told me you saved her once on Rowain from a gang of thugs, but she was never able to discover who her mysterious and handsome rescuer was until very recently.  She wants to thank you for your kindness.  Let me know if you'd like to accept; she would be very happy to see you."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Ayame smiles warmly, an endearing sign of affection and one that is almost unique to the lavender-haired ninja in all the order.  She bows slightly to Yuriko, as is proper, and then takes a seat on the floor, crossing her legs and motioning for Yuriko to do the same.*

"Oh, I think it will be fun!  It is an infiltration for intelligence-gathering purposes.  We have learned of an expeditionary team that is being selected to investigate a strange phenomenon in a far-away Crystal Sphere called 'Empyreal Shards.'  To this end, we have used a front as a kindly and charitable order of Martial Artists to offer a 'Martial Artist' to come along free of charge...that's where you come in.  Do you follow so far, Yuriko-chan?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*The woman is angelic and ravishing, one of the most beautiful Altanian girls he has ever seen.  As she takes his hand and rises, her other hand brushes away her gorgeous silky azure locks, and she looks up at him, seeming apologetic and a bit lost as she gazes into his cobalt eyes with her own sky-blue ones.  Zaeryn could tell by her eyes that she is not from around here, and when he notices the symbol of the Avani Academy emblazoned on her dress below her chest, he confirms this for sure.*

*It only make sense though, the famed school of Enchantments and Emotions was always a favourite place to visit for men from the other academies due to its attractive female students--and Zaeryn and his friends had often joked that it was probably easy to find available girls at Avani because most of the men there weren't looking for girls.*

"Oh, no, I'm sorry!" she insists, blushing a bit and turning away, "I wasn't paying attention myself and I walked right into you!"

*She hasn't let go of his hand though either.*

"Oh, I'm sorry--how rude of me! My name is Valyssa...Valyssa S'Avani.  What's yours?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2005)

Diedrik:
[SBLOCK]
*As Diedrik is walking along the streets of Eldiz after his latest successful shipping voyage, he hears a woman's voice call out from behind him timidly in Rowaini:*

"Umm...Excuse me?"

*When he turns around to face her, he sees a young Rowaini girl with chestnut-brown hair and bright hazel eyes, and a warm smile on her face that shifts away slightly as she looks into his eyes then nervously looks away.*

"Oh, umm...never mind.  Excuse me sir...I thought you reminded me of someone I knew when I was younger..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2005)

Talia:
[SBLOCK]
*Back from her latest journey, in which she discovered some amazing things about how the Feldori Wild Mages of Chuliit use their magic, Talia is already ready for another voyage, hoping she can find one as soon as possible.  It isn't so much that she hates her home city of Eldiz as that she loves travel and learning about magic.  With those thoughts in mind, she turns as she hears her name called out softly:*

"Talia?  What a pleasant surprise!  I didn't expect to see you in Eldiz again so soon."

*The speaker is a handsome young man with a quick smile, blue eyes, and light blonde hair.  He smiles at Talia.*

"Its me, Subterfuge."

*He had been one of her favourite teachers when she was learning to be an Eldritch Infiltrator, and he was also an important and respected Dolathi who was said to have the ear of the Archduke himself, but yet he had always had time to spend late nights with Talia when she requested extra lessons, and the inquisitive young Dolathi had requested extra lessons quite a bit.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Kirkesh:
> [SBLOCK]
> "Well, I'm just a messenger, really.  I am here to invite you to dine with my Lady tonight.  You may have heard of her before--Vanessa D'Étoile.  She told me you saved her once on Rowain from a gang of thugs, but she was never able to discover who her mysterious and handsome rescuer was until very recently.  She wants to thank you for your kindness.  Let me know if you'd like to accept; she would be very happy to see you."
> [/SBLOCK]



GM:[sblock]Kirkesh searches his memory hoping to recall this Vanessa D'Étoile.  

"Well, I'd love to have dinner with the fine Lady D'Étoile.  Please her know that I accept, and simply need to know when and where."
[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
*Kirkesh remembers a beautiful young lady who he rescued one night from a gang of thugs.  Though she fled to safety during the fight and never really had a chance to introduce herself, she is probably the same girl.  Additionally, he remembers the D'Étoile family as a group of wealthy aristocrats from Tymadeau.*

"That is most wonderful!  She would like to meet you this evening at Chateau d'Araguille at seven."  

*Hmm...the finest Rowaini restaurant in the city, located in the Festive Ward.*

"Just give the maître-d' your name and he will direct you to your table.  I will let her know of your intentions.  Until then, adieu."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Kirkesh:
> [SBLOCK]
> *Kirkesh remembers a beautiful young lady who he rescued one night from a gang of thugs.  Though she fled to safety during the fight and never really had a chance to introduce herself, she is probably the same girl.  Additionally, he remembers the D'Étoile family as a group of wealthy aristocrats from Tymadeau.*
> 
> ...



GM: [sblock]"Thank you, I am looking forward to it."

_'Hrm, I wonder if I should get her some small trinket.  I'll having a look around.'_

Kirkesh checks the time before he wanders down towards the wards, looking for some small trinket, perhaps a lone flower or a scarf to match her hair.  Something small, unique, thoughtful, and hopefully not too expensive.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2005)

Gaius:
[SBLOCK]
*Gaius finishes practising his technique and building up his strength and skill, wiping glistening sweat off his huge muscles as he heads back to the small place that he calls home--a rather small and austere room, but at least better than the cage he once had to deal with.  He notices a note attached to his door and sighs.  He can't read, so he knows he'll have to find someone else to read it to him.  Probably just another wannabe Gladiator who thinks it would make him popular to take on "The Giant."  But as he picks it up, it looks different, somehow.  For one thing, the paper is of higher quality, and it appears to be slightly scented, so he chews off a little bit off the corner, keeping away from the confusing scribbles.  It tastes like roses.  Another thing is that the scribbles seem much more curly and flowing than usual, kind of fun to look at even though Gaius hasn't a clue what they mean.  Not a calling-out to a fight then.  He wonders to himself just what this letter could be.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
*As if reading Kirkesh's mind, the messenger whispers to the Swashbuckler:*

"In case you don't remember from so long ago at night, milady Vanessa has beautiful blue eyes," and he winks and heads away.

*Kirkesh checks the sun--not even highsun.  it looks like he has the better half of the day before his date...although perhaps the time after seven will really be the _better_ half...*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Kirkesh:
> [SBLOCK]
> *As if reading Kirkesh's mind, the messenger whispers to the Swashbuckler:*
> 
> ...



GM: [Sblock]Kirkesh nods and smiles at the messenger before he turns and heads to the markets to find something simple yet elegant.  Perhaps a deep blue flower to go with her eyes.  Yes, a corsage would be wonderful, and he'd likely even get to put it on.

Smiling, Kirkesh examines the shops, he has time, so he'll look around and compair before he buys.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
*Kirkesh meanders through the Grand Bazaar, looking at the various wares and comparing until he can find the one that's just right.  Eventually, he finds an elegant corsage of deep, brilliant blue flowers that seems just right.*

"Ahhh, you are a canny and discerning shopper, my friend," the merchant says jovially, "For you have found the most beautiful of all my floral corsages, and some of the loveliest you'll see anywhere in Eldiz.  I'm sure you know that all flowers are imported here, and these orchids are among the finest, lovingly plucked from the exotic jungles of Chuliit...perfect for your lady friend, no?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Kirkesh:
> [SBLOCK]
> *Kirkesh meanders through the Grand Bazaar, looking at the various wares and comparing until he can find the one that's just right.  Eventually, he finds an elegant corsage of deep, brilliant blue flowers that seems just right.*
> 
> ...



GM:[SBlock] "Yes, yes indeed, it is quite beautiful.  I'm sure she'll love it.  How much?"[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
"Ah, a man of action--you cut directly to the point!" the merchant smiles, "I like you, so I will offer you this lovely Chuliiti Orchid corsage for only 25 credits.  Your lady friend will surely thank you for it later."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Kirkesh:
> [SBLOCK]
> "Ah, a man of action--you cut directly to the point!" the merchant smiles, "I like you, so I will offer you this lovely Chuliiti Orchid corsage for only 25 credits.  Your lady friend will surely thank you for it later."
> [/SBLOCK]



[Sblock]"Oh, I'm sure she'll be thrilled about it.  You do have a small box for it so it doesn't get damaged till I present it to her I hope."   Kirkesh counts out 25 credits and waits for the answer.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
"Absolutely good sir!  And it is free of charge.  Here, would you like me to wrap it for you and tie a bow with ribbon?  If so, what colour?--Blue to match the flowers?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Kirkesh:
> [SBLOCK]
> "Absolutely good sir!  And it is free of charge.  Here, would you like me to wrap it for you and tie a bow with ribbon?  If so, what colour?--Blue to match the flowers?
> [/SBLOCK]



[sblock]"No, use a nice red ribbon.  If I'm lucky, it will match her dress and go well in her hair."  Kirkesh doles out the money to the man.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
*The merchant nods, and he smiles as he receives his payment and picks out a red ribbon instead*

"Ahh, how resourceful.  An excellent idea!"

*He quickly and neatly wraps up the gift and places it in Kirkesh's hands.*

"Keep it safe now--those flowers deserve a good home."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Kirkesh:
> [SBLOCK]
> *The merchant nods, and he smiles as he receives his payment and picks out a red ribbon instead*
> 
> ...



[Sblock]"Yes, I am sure it will find an ample home."  Kirkesh tucks it away in his pack.

Kirkesh looks around to kill a bit more time.  When the time gets close, he finds a quiet, out of the way spot to quickly change his clothing into something quite elegant, preferably something stylish in Rowaini, with some ammount of black in it.  A mysterious color, a mysterious person, and a mysterious rondevoux(SP?).  Yes, this should be an interesting night.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
(OOC: rendezvous, c'est le juste mot, bien sur!)

*The rest of the day seems to pass by slowly, but the appointed hour eventually approaches.  Kirkesh pauses to reflect on how lucky he is to be able to change the appearance of his clothes and his own body to prepare while the lady Vanessa would probably need to spend hours beforehand fixing her beauty until it was perfect.  Then he changes into an elegant Rowaini outfit, with the appropriate stylishness and elegance but a definite black motif.  Flowers?  Check!  Outfit?  Check!  Everything is looking good.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 7, 2005)

Rystil:

[sblock]She turned when someone called out her name, and immediately broke into a big smile upon seeing Subterfuge.  She immediately moved closer to give her former instructor a fond hug.  

"Subterfuge!  It is wonderful to see you!"

She took a step back, and looked him  over with a critical eye.  She had always thought he was cute; admittedly, her constant requests for late night lessons were not bourne simply from the desire to learn.  "You are looking well!"[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jul 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Kirkesh:
> [SBLOCK]
> (OOC: rendezvous, c'est le juste mot, bien sur!)
> 
> ...



GM: [sblock] Kirkesh makes his way to the restraunt, enjoying the sights, observing the people as they walk by.  He observes the clientel of Chateau d'Araguille from a distance before he makes his way over to the entrance.  With confidence, he approaches the maître-d' and says "My name is Kirkesh.  I believe there may be someone waiting for me."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2005)

Talia:
[SBLOCK]
*Subterfuge hugs Talia back, the handsome young man smiling at her warmly.  He is wearing a smart but simple blue tunic and carries a satchel with him, which, knowing Subterfuge, contains a book or two to read or reference as needed.*

"And you as well.  You look at least twice as beautiful as last time I saw you, which is entirely possible based on how quick of a study you were at form-manipulation and all things arcane.  What brings you back home to our fair city, Talia?  Did you find out anything wonderful about magic on your journeys to the stars?"  
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 7, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil Only

[SBLOCK]"Zaeryn T'Erilan, very pleased to make your acquaintance," he says while raising her hand to his lips. After kissing her hand he says, "I was daydreaming about exploring the cosmos, but it seems that the cosmos has come to me in the form of a star so brilliant it blinds me to all other things."

*Zaeryn continues to hold her hand while gazing lovingly into her sky-blue eyes.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
*Kirkesh notices a wide variety of wealthy-looking socialites entering the restaurant, from the Rowaini nostalgic for a taste of home to others looking for something exotic and romantic...and Rowaini do have the reputation for romance.  He is able to pick up the basic idiom and bearing of the clientele from watching them, and thus is able to seem a confident regular as he speaks to the maître-d'.*

"Ah, yes," the man replies with a smile, "You are Madame D'Étoile's guest, no?  Please, right this way."

*And he picks up a menu, beckons Kirkesh to follow, and walks into the main room of the restaurant.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Kirkesh:
> [SBLOCK]
> *Kirkesh notices a wide variety of wealthy-looking socialites entering the restaurant, from the Rowaini nostalgic for a taste of home to others looking for something exotic and romantic...and Rowaini do have the reputation for romance.  He is able to pick up the basic idiom and bearing of the clientele from watching them, and thus is able to seem a confident regular as he speaks to the maître-d'.*
> 
> ...



GM:[sblock]Kirkesh follows the maître-d' and looks around the room, hoping he'll recognize the Madame D'Étoile.  He smiles and nods in acknowledgement as his gaze meets others, confident that they would rather nod back to a stranger than look like they don't know someone who appears to be a regular.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa blushes a bright pink and casts her eyes down shyly, unable to meet Zaeryn's gaze for a moment, though she never lets go of his hand.  She eventually brings her eyes back up and looks at Zaeryn a little longer in silence, then says.*

"You're so sweet!" she smiles gently at Zaeryn, "I was a bit lost in thought, myself.  You see, I'm new here in Erilan, and I was trying to visit the sights in town by myself, but I think I'm lost now."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
*As Kirkesh nods and smiles to others, the maître-d' takes him through the main room and into a back room, a private dining room for two where Kirkesh sees a young woman who must be Vanessa D'Étoile.  She has fair and silky blonde hair, a rare hair-colour among Rowaini, envied for its beauty, arranged meticulously to fall down her back in a series of lovely curls.  Her lovely face is punctuated by bright blue eyes, just as the messenger had said, and ruby-red lips that are open in a smile towards Kirkesh.  Her gorgeous red dress serves to highlight and accentuate her voluptuous curves, svelte figure, and delightfully-ample bust, hallmark physical traits of the female Rowaini elite.*   
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 7, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil Only

[SBLOCK]"Well let me be your guide," Zaeryn says smiling back and blushing a little himself, "I'm an Erilan native, so I'm sure I can show you everything of interest."

*He moves beside Valyssa, changing his grip to continue holding her hand as her begins to lead her around Erilan*

"Perhaps we can start with a tour of the local area and then have some lunch together," he says turning to look at Valyssa while pressing her hand gently, "Is there anything of particular interest you wish to look at first?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"That's so kind of you!" Valyssa gushes, squeezing his hand back in return, "I'd love to!  Could we see the crystal fountain with the rainbow water?  I've always wanted to see that one!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 7, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil Only

[SBLOCK]"Certainly, I can never see that often enough myself, it's an absolute wonder," Zaeryn laughs and grins.

*He leads Valyssa by the most scenic and mostly direct route to the fountain explaining all the sights they see along the way*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Kirkesh:
> [SBLOCK]
> *As Kirkesh nods and smiles to others, the maître-d' takes him through the main room and into a back room, a private dining room for two where Kirkesh sees a young woman who must be Vanessa D'Étoile.  She has fair and silky blonde hair, a rare hair-colour among Rowaini, envied for its beauty, arranged meticulously to fall down her back in a series of lovely curls.  Her lovely face is punctuated by bright blue eyes, just as the messenger had said, and ruby-red lips that are open in a smile towards Kirkesh.  Her gorgeous red dress serves to highlight and accentuate her voluptuous curves, svelte figure, and delightfully-ample bust, hallmark physical traits of the female Rowaini elite.*
> [/SBLOCK]



GM: [sblock]Kirkesh smiles and bows to the lady, taking her hand and giving it a gentile kiss on the back in all respect of a true lady.  "Madame D'Étoile, you are more lovely under the full light that I could have ever imagined.  It is a true shame only in that we had not the opertunity to meet sooner.  I brought you small token of my appreciation of your invite."  Kirkesh pulls out the box and offers it to Vanessa.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa is delighted by all the sights they see along the way, but most especially by the fountain itself, which lightly sprinkles various colours in a beautiful rainbow of liquid.*

"Wow, its even more beautiful than I imagined!  Oooo, next can we see the garden where it cycles through all four seasons in only four hours?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
"Enchantée!" she replies as she delightedly takes the beautifully wrapped box, "But please, call me Vanessa.  Madame makes me feel so old...its just ashame that they won't call a noble Mademoiselle.  But Kirkesh, you were my mystery Knight in Shining Armour, so I'd like it if you called me Vanessa...very much so."

*She smiles warmly at Kirkesh and then looks at the box curiously.*  

"Ooo, I wonder what it is!  Should I open it now or save the surprise for later?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Kirkesh:
> [SBLOCK]
> "Enchantée!" she replies as she delightedly takes the beautifully wrapped box, "But please, call me Vanessa.  Madame makes me feel so old...its just ashame that they won't call a noble Mademoiselle.  But Kirkesh, you were my mystery Knight in Shining Armour, so I'd like it if you called me Vanessa...very much so."
> 
> ...



[sblock]"Oh, now is quite fine Vanessa." Kirkesh smiles warmly, looking deep into her eyes, hoping to enchant her as well as read her intent.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 7, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil Only

[SBLOCK]"But it pales in comparison to your beauty," Zaeryn says blushing a little more than before and leaning in slightly.

*Not wanting to rush things too much he does not kiss her, but waits for her to make the next move, and begins to lead her to the garden she wishes to see.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 7, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

*Rystil Only*[SBLOCK]
*Yuriko followed Ayame's example, seating her 5'3" frame comfortably and settled into a relaxed position.  She wasn't really - it was more important to give the perception of relaxation.  Yuriko set her jade ancestral daisho, which was at her side when she was resting, to her left and a foot away . . . showing that she trusted and respected the person that she wasa speaking to.*



			
				Yuriko said:
			
		

> "Oh, I think it will be fun!  It is an infiltration for intelligence-gathering purposes.  We have learned of an expeditionary team that is being selected to investigate a strange phenomenon in a far-away Crystal Sphere called 'Empyreal Shards.'  To this end, we have used a front as a kindly and charitable order of Martial Artists to offer a 'Martial Artist' to come along free of charge...that's where you come in.  Do you follow so far, Yuriko-chan?"



 "Of course, Ayame-san, although the last mission that was said to be fun involved that Rowaini woman and the Tralg . . . and while interesting, it was less than 'fun'," Yuriko remembered.  Focusing on the mission, Yuriko nodded and added pleasantly, "That should not be difficult . . . considering I *am * a martial artist. Please continue Ayame-san, I am most interested."

OOC: Rystil, I am interested in adding a language or two to Yuriko, to make interactions with 'others' more relaxed, what would you suggest I remove for that to happen.  Or, perhaps the Order has intensive 'training packages' that are a group of skills and languages that are learned for a mission and forgotten.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
*Vanessa seems glad to see Kirkesh, and it seems like she wants to get to know him better.  She is just delighted that he went to the trouble of buying her a gift, and she wants to see what it is.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*As Zaeryn leads her towards the garden, Valyssa gently leans in the rest of the way, her soft body pressed up against his side, as she kisses him lightly and timidly on the cheek.*

"Thank you, Zaeryn," she whispers.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Ayame smiles and nods.*

"Indeed, you are.  You and Sasuke both bring your own unique skills to our order, above and beyond your training in Ninjutsu...and I suppose I do as well.  Anyway, it should be quite easy for you to keep up appearances with these people.  I want you to earn their trust, become a valued member of their crew, and then make sure you learn all the important discoveries they make...And if you can bring back a sample of the 'Empyrial Shards.' then that would be even better...It is possibly that the Dolathi plan to use them to make a weapon of some sort, though this is mere speculation, and it would be most advantageous for us to have our own supply if this is the case...it would certainly help the order's cause...maybe one day, we shall see the dream come true...overthrowing the selfish and corrupt rule of the daimyos and the Emperor, to establish a new Lara Kai, where the common man is no longer oppressed, and children will never have to see their parents murdered before their eyes by the samurai dogs of a selfish daimyo greedy for their wealth..."


(OOC: Hmm...well, I guess you could take away some skill points.  Oh, and I forgot that Ninja get Larakese Handspeak for free, its a silent language used by Ninja--only the Ninja and the Dolathi know the language, and the Dolathi have an incomplete understanding of it.  Frankly, though, it looks like Yuriko already shares at least two languages with most of the other characters (two with Zaeryn, all three with Diedrik and Kirkesh, one with Talia, and nobody shares any with Gaius, which should be massively entertaining )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 7, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Yuriko:[SBLOCK]*Yuriko nodded in understanding, unconsciously touching her scarred face.*

"I understand, Ayame-san.  However, I have a few questions," Yuriko requested.  "Will I have a contact in the field?  How long is this mission?  Who should I report to?"

How well prepared is my monk background, may I use my own background?  Also, are there any items, tools, or other devices that I will be bringing along with me on this journey?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Let's see.  We won't have any contact until you return because some of the Dolathi you may be dealing with are...very competent.  It could jeapordise your mission.  The mission will simply last until you return.  You needn't report to anyone until then--you have earned our trust to work on your own as you see fit.  As for your monk background...we haven't told them who we are sending, so feel free to either use your own background or have us make one for you--we just need to make sure to cross the i's and dot the t's or they will notice.  These won't be easy dupes--this will require the best.  And I know you can do it."  
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 7, 2005)

Rystil:

[sblock]


> "And you as well. You look at least twice as beautiful as last time I saw you, which is entirely possible based on how quick of a study you were at form-manipulation and all things arcane. What brings you back home to our fair city, Talia? Did you find out anything wonderful about magic on your journeys to the stars?"




Talia flushed at his words, clearly pleased by the compliments.  Suddenly, she was glad that she had decided to wear one of her nicer traveling outfits: a pair of tan breeches and a violet shirt that brought out her eyes.

"Actually, Subterfuge, I was just visiting Eldiz briefly between trips.  I just spent some time Chuliit, but I am not yet certain where my next destination will be."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2005)

Talia:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, really?  Say, that's great!  I just heard of a phenomenon from one of our exploration teams that I think will be right up your alley!" he smiles brightly, but then he looks a bit embarrassed and continues. 

"Say...can I, uhh, buy you a drink or something?" Subterfuge asks, a bit shyly.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 7, 2005)

Rystil:

[sblock]"Really?  I cannot wait to hear about it, then," Talia replied.  She raised an eyebrow at his apparent embarrassment, then smiled, finding his shyness to be adorable.

"Certainly!"  She lightly took his arm.  "Lead the way!"[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jul 7, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

*Rystil Only*[SBLOCK]







			
				Ayame said:
			
		

> ". . . --we just need to make sure to cross the i's and dot the t's or they will notice.  These won't be easy dupes--this will require the best.  And I know you can do it."



"I would use my own background then,"  Yuriko explained.  "I have kept up appearances with the monks of the order, as you know.  I still know some of the brothers names and details.  I guess the only unanswered question would be what supplies I should bring along on the mission."

"Oh, also, should I visit the monks and start from there, or will that not be necessary?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2005)

Talia:
[SBLOCK]
*Subterfuge smiles as Talia takes his arm, and he leads her to a nice cafe in the Festive Ward.*

*A smiling waitress comes up to the two and asks:*

"Now then, what would you like to drink?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Ayame smiles.*

"Yes, it would be excellent if you went to the order and began from there--I was counting on this.  It will really throw them off.  As for supplies, what would you like to bring?  I would lend you some invokable Ninjutsu spells, but they would give you away, I think.  I think the key here will to be to act as a normal Martial Artist and to do nothing suspicious so that there will be no reason to be caught...and of course, if your companions come to like you and trust you with their lives, that will always be to your advantage if something happens."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 7, 2005)

Rystil:

[sblock]
"Hmm.." she pauses a moment to consider her options.  The day seemed too warm for coffee, and she did not want anything too strong; she wanted to keep her senses about her, to hear what Subterfuge has to say.  "Just some white wine, please."  She watches him out of the corner of her eye, curious as to what he would order.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jul 8, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Kirkesh:
> [SBLOCK]
> *Vanessa seems glad to see Kirkesh, and it seems like she wants to get to know him better.  She is just delighted that he went to the trouble of buying her a gift, and she wants to see what it is.*
> [/SBLOCK]



GM [sblock]"Go ahead, open it." Kirkesh smiles.  He thinks to himself _'Ahh, the simple pleasures of life.  Yearning to know someone, feeling appreciated, an exciting touch, this is what makes life worth living.'_[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jul 8, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

*Rystil Only*[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Yes, it would be excellent if you went to the order and began from there--I was counting on this.  It will really throw them off.  As for supplies, what would you like to bring?  I would lend you some invokable Ninjutsu spells, but they would give you away, I think.  I think the key here will to be to act as a normal Martial Artist and to do nothing suspicious so that there will be no reason to be caught...and of course, if your companions come to like you and trust you with their lives, that will always be to your advantage if something happens."



*Yuriko looked uncomfortable for a moment or two, eyes downcast somewhat . . . thoughts definitely dancing through her head.*

"Ayame-sama, I am still having trouble lying to people, I think you know this," Yuriko admitted.  "Whether it is a lack of presense on my part or some tell that I have . . . any assistance in this regard would be more helpful.  The circlet you so kindly gave me some time ago has improved my reactions with others . . . I notice it working at times.  Also, other than my daisho, I haven't many martial artist style items . . . or any healing items that I could readily admit to.  I thank you again for the honor to be a part of such a mission, Ayame-sama, I will do everything in my power not to disappoint the order . . . or you.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 8, 2005)

Rystil:

[sblock]*Diedrik smiles and bows with a flourish.*

_Heh, I wonder who this is? Was it Evrard she had seen for a moment there?_

"Not a problem, my lady. It's easy to make a mistake like that when far from home. May I be of assistance nonetheless?" he asks with a warm smile.

*If it was an old friend he had run into, he felt there was no reason he couldn't offer them some help.*[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 8, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil Only

[SBLOCK]_This is the best day I’ve had, outside the pursuit of magic in a long time._

*While they continue walking to the garden, Zaeryn stops to buy a couple of pieces of fruit from a local vendor, giving one to Valyssa, and then continues toward the garden*

“Valyssa, how long are you going to be in Erilan?” he asks with a little trepidation.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 8, 2005)

Talia:
[SBLOCK]
"And I will have red wine," Subterfuge says, smiling at the waitress but quickly turning his attention back to Talia without a second thought, looking into her eyes for a little while without saying anything, but then he speaks again with a start, as if coming out of a trance, "Oh, I'm sorry--your beauty has once again entranced me and left me at a loss for words.  Where was I?  Oh, yes.  I was going to tell you about the Empyrial Shards!  They're a strange magical phenomenon that was discovered by a group of intrepid explorers deep in the outer reaches of the Unknown Spheres.  Doesn't that just sound exciting!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 8, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
*Vanessa opens the carefully-wrapped box to reveal the orchid corsage and she smiles widely and hugs Kirkesh in delight in a most unladylike fashion.*

"Oh, Kirkesh, would you be so kind as to put this on for me?  These flowers are so beautiful!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 8, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Ayame gives the downcast Yuriko a hug.  That's another odd thing about Ayame.  Most Ninja would never risk presenting such a vulnerability and giving another such an easy opportunity to strike for the heart if they so chose, but Ayame is not most Ninjas.  She seems to honestly feel empathy and compassion for all the other adopted members of the Shadow Clan but most especially for the orphans like Yurik oand Sasuke.*

"It will be alright Yuriko.  I know you can do it, little one," this last comment seems a bit incongruous since the two are about the same height, but Ayame had been taller for so long when Yuriko was little, "The best way to handle it is to just not lie--that is the skill of the master ninja.  Let it be the truth that you show and everyone your strength of spirit and honour and they will not question that you are what you seem.  But...you're right...I can't just leave you out there alone...Here."

*She reaches into her dress and pulls out a small silver locket on a fine carefully-wrought chain.*

"Here, take this.  Wear it around your neck, close to your heart, as I did, and think of me.  While it stays near your heart, it will fill you with warmth and love and help make your personality feel stronger when addressing others, as if you had me there to help bolster your confidence.  As for healing, I'll send you five healing potions, which should hopefully be enough.  We don't anticipate massive bloodshed or anything like that...Is there anything else you need, Yuriko?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 8, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Kirkesh:
> [SBLOCK]
> *Vanessa opens the carefully-wrapped box to reveal the orchid corsage and she smiles widely and hugs Kirkesh in delight in a most unladylike fashion.*
> 
> ...



GM:[sblock]Kirkesh smiles and positions the orchid corsage, then slips his hand under the dress slightly and slowly to no alarm her, and to make sure he doesn't stick her with the pin.  He carefully pins on the corsage and steps back to admire his work.  "Simply beautiful" he smiles at her "But one more thing."  He takes the red ribon, and finds a nice spot over her left ear, and weaves and ties it in her hair, so only a bit shows above the ear, and the lenth of the ribbon trails down in her long hair, peeking out and hiding amonst the golden strands.  "There, you look absolutely marvelous m'lady... Vanessa."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 8, 2005)

Diedrik:
[SBLOCK]
"I'm truly sorry, sir," the girl apologises, bowing in penitence, and about to turn away when she is moved to comfort with Diedrik by his warm smile and eyes that did not judge her harshly, "My name is Nadia, and I guess I haven't learned my manners yet...I apologise again for my rudeness.  You see, back a long time ago, I lived on Tymadeau and worked as a servant for a family called the Thibaults, and, well, like many of the other girls I--can you keep a secret?--well, I sort of had a crush on the young master...But I heard he was dead in Wildspace, and I couldn't believe it, so I left Tymadeau to try to find him but I couldn't--the rumours were right.  So I got myself a job here and everything...but then, from behind, you reminded me of him for a moment.  I'm truly sorry for bothering you, just a silly girl's foolish fancies."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 8, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
*As Kirkesh touches her to position the corsage and the ribbon, Vanessa flushes slightly, her ruby lips smiling at the Swashbuckler's meticulous effort and even moreso at his compliments.*

"Why thank you, Kirkesh!  You are very charming, a perfect gentleman!"

*She leans over and kisses his cheek.*

"You are very gallant, but if you don't mind, let us forgo the formalities and speak as friends, as I would like us to be...so if I am not being too forward, from now on, would you ignore my status and treat me as you would any other friend?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 8, 2005)

Rystil:

[sblock]


> "Oh, I'm sorry--your beauty has once again entranced me and left me at a loss for words. Where was I? Oh, yes. I was going to tell you about the Empyrial Shards! They're a strange magical phenomenon that was discovered by a group of intrepid explorers deep in the outer reaches of the Unknown Spheres. Doesn't that just sound exciting!"





She blushed at his compliments, ducking her head to hide the color spreading across her cheeks.  "You are being too kind, Subterfuge!"  She looked up when he began describing the Empyrial Shards, leaning forward in interest.  "My.... that does sound quite intruiging.  What sort of phenomenon?"[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 8, 2005)

Talia:
[SBLOCK]


> "You are being too kind, Subterfuge!"



"Not at Talia.  You deserve every word of praise I manage to say, and for each of those, four or five more that I can't find the right way to express or the courage to say it.  You know that you were always my favourite student.  Nobody has as much passion for the way of the Eldritch Infiltrator as you do, for exploration, and magic, and perhaps a little bit of subterfuge too."


> "My.... that does sound quite intruiging. What sort of phenomenon?"



*Subterfuge smiles wistfully.*  That's the best part--nobody really knows for sure--The explorers were able to see the phenomenon, and their sensor magic detected strong auras of unknown magics, but they weren't able to identify it before they had to turn around for more air--they hadn't expected to find anything out there, you see.  It could be anything, and all we know is that its something great!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 8, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Kirkesh:
> [SBLOCK]
> *As Kirkesh touches her to position the corsage and the ribbon, Vanessa flushes slightly, her ruby lips smiling at the Swashbuckler's meticulous effort and even moreso at his compliments.*
> 
> ...



GM: [sblock]Kirkesh smiles at the kiss and then returns to his seat.  "Well, a fine lady such as yourself deserves to be treated as royalty no matter what her status, but if you insist Vanessa."

"If you don't mind me asking, how did you manage to track me down?  When I perform my 'comunity service' as it were, I generaly don't try to leave any calling cards.  You must have gone through great lengths to find me."  Kirkesh emphasizes his appreciation at being found, smiling and gazing into her eyes as he speaks.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 8, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa munches gently on her fruit as she walks, leaning in close to Zaeryn.*

"Oh, I'm only here for a little while longer...my friend Alyria, a fellow graduate of the Avani Academy is going to...Hey!  I just had a great idea!  Zaeryn, you've been so kind to me and showed me all these wonderful things in Erilan at the drop of a hat like a perfect gentleman.  It would make me feel so good if I could grant your wish for you too!  Remember how you told me you were looking up at the stars?  Well...me too--its something else we have in common.  My friend Alyria is going to come and fly me away on her Spelljamming ship to Eldiz, where we'll soar through the stars and see the beauties of all the cosmos--want to come along, just the three of us?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 8, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]


> Well, a fine lady such as yourself deserves to be treated as royalty no matter what her status



*Vanessa blushes.*

"That is so very kind of you Kirkesh!  But sometimes, I get tired of people staying distant but polite and want someone near me who can talk to me like I'm a normal girl...I've remembered your carefree laugh from the night you rescued me for all this time, and I just knew that you would be able to be spontaneous and kind with me..."



> "If you don't mind me asking, how did you manage to track me down? When I perform my 'comunity service' as it were, I generaly don't try to leave any calling cards. You must have gone through great lengths to find me..."




"I owe a lot of that to my wonderful servant Sanchez.  He served my father too when he was younger, and he has always been very willing to help me, even when I ask something so difficult.  I had him ask around among girls whom you had saved until he uncovered your pseudonym, 'The Protector of the Night'--how sweet of you to be so kind!--and then he asked around for a while, but he lost track of you for quite a bit and gotno further ahead.  All of a sudden, though, while we were visiting Eldiz, he ran across a few sailors who recognised you from the description of your personality and your sleek well-muscled body with the piercing blue eyes...And now we're both here!" she finishes
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 8, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil Only

[SBLOCK]Utterly delighted with this turn of events Zaeryn replies, “That’s wonderful, I’ll get to explore the cosmos and spend more time with you. Alyria won’t mind will she?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 8, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

*Rystil only*[SBLOCK]







			
				Ayame said:
			
		

> "It will be alright Yuriko.  I know you can do it, little one.  The best way to handle it is to just not lie--that is the skill of the master ninja.  Let it be the truth that you show and everyone your strength of spirit and honour and they will not question that you are what you seem.  But...you're right...I can't just leave you out there alone...Here.  Wear it around your neck, close to your heart, as I did, and think of me.  While it stays near your heart, it will fill you with warmth and love and help make your personality feel stronger when addressing others, as if you had me there to help bolster your confidence.  As for healing, I'll send you five healing potions, which should hopefully be enough.  We don't anticipate massive bloodshed or anything like that...Is there anything else you need, Yuriko?"



*Yuriko returned the affection honestly, for she truly didn't feel comfortable any other way.  She followed the ritual of refusal (i.e. refuse two times to ensure the gift was truly meant) only if Ayame expected such a thing.  Regardless, at the end, Yuriko finished with . . .*

"I will practice the skill of makoto . . . of sincerity, Ayame-sama, I will try to learn the art of saying words that will be believed.  Likewise, I am honored, Ayame-san, for the wonderful locket, I will wear it proudly until my safe return to you," Yuriko replied while easing the locket chain around and under her shoulder length black hair.  She tucked the locket against her skin as instructed, pressing against her chest over her kimono and the locket.   "I have no more questions at the moment and will prepare for my journey to the monastery in sufficient time for whenever I am to depart."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 8, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, of course not!" Valyssa replies, "Alyria is a real sweetie, but sometimes I thinks she gets lonely out there without someone from home to whom to talk--she'll be glad to have more company!  She was going to fly me around a bit and then take me to Eldiz, the big city in the middle of all the Known Spheres where dreams are real and all kinds of weird people live, like the Dolathi who can change their shape all the time.  Alyria says that the best way to learn is to go off and explore Eldiz all alone, and that's her plan for me...but...well, I guess you know how bad I am with directions.  It'll be wonderful to have someone special with me so we can get lost together!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 8, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Kirkesh:
> [SBLOCK]
> 
> *Vanessa blushes.*
> ...



Rysti: [sblock]"Well, I'm flattered that you came to seek me out, and I'm sorry you've had trouble finding someone to see through your title to the real woman underneath, for those poor men don't know what they're missing."   Kirkesh summons the waiter, and orders a bottle of an obscure but high quality amarathian applewine he knows from his days on Amarathia  (If this doesn't work, replace with other planet and/or fine wine/beverage) and asks him to also bring a Harmonian Sonic Replicator.  He makes sure to ask "Do you want anything else Vanessa?"[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 8, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Ayame smiles warmly at Yuriko.*

"I know you will make us proud, Yuriko.  Take as much time as you need to prepare, and then head for the monastery.  The rest will be made known to you shortly."

*As Yuriko gets up and begins to get busy with preparation, she does not notice as a small tear of pride falls from the odd lavender-haired Larakese woman's small, pretty dark eye.*

"Be safe, child."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 8, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
"A bottle of fine Rowaini champagne for me please," Vanessa asks the waiter politely, and he bows and heads out to prepare the two drinks and bring a Sonic Replicator.

"I know, I should try something a bit more exotic," Vanessa admits when the waiter has gone, "But despite my title, I'm just a simple Rowaini girl at heart, and I'm really quite overwhelmed by everything here in this big city, so I figured I would just go for something familiar."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 8, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil Only

[SBLOCK]“Oh, I think I’m already well and truely lost,” Zaeryn laughs, “But I’d love to explore Eldiz with you.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 8, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Already lost?" Valyssa asks unsurely, "But you seem like you know exactly where everything is..."

"Either way, I'm so glad to have you here with me now, and I'm just certain that we will have the best time together in Eldiz!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 8, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

*Rystil Only*[SBLOCK]







			
				Ayame said:
			
		

> "Be safe, child."



 "Hai, Ayame-sama, I will,"  Yuriko replied as she gathered her belongings.  She didn't know how long she would be gone . . . therefore she took everything.*

"You as well, Ayame-sama," Yuriko replied with quiet dignity. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 8, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil Only

[SBLOCK]“I think I’m lost in you silly,” Zaeryn replies softly, blushing ever so slightly, “I’m sure we’ll have a great time in Eldiz or anywhere else we end up.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 8, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Ayame bows slightly to Yuriko as is appropriate, but then after Yuriko bows back, Ayame gives the younger a quick hug in farewell, more of a reassuring squeeze really, and then heads off,* calling back gently.

"I'm off to meet Sasuke for the tail-end of his most recent mission.  If all goes well, I will be back home before you and ready to hear the tales of your great success and what you have discovered."

*And with that, she is gone.  A very odd Ninja, that Ayame, but a kind teacher.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 8, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Lost in me?" Valyssa blushes at that, "Awww, that's so sweet, Zaeryn!"

*She leans in very close, her lips mere inches from his.*

"Let's be lost together!"

*And she brings her lips to his and gives him a soft and gentle kiss, not quite parting all the way as if expecting him to return the favour.*  
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 8, 2005)

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]



> "Not at Talia.  You deserve every word of praise I manage to say, and for each of those, four or five more that I can't find the right way to express or the courage to say it.  You know that you were always my favourite student.  Nobody has as much passion for the way of the Eldritch Infiltrator as you do, for exploration, and magic, and perhaps a little bit of subterfuge too."




"How could I not, with such a great teacher?"  Talia replied with a smile and a wink.

She listened to his words with a raised eyebrow and a curious expression upon her face.  "Wow!  That sounds amazing!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 8, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil Only

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn returns the kiss a little more ardently than her gentle kiss. Holding it for some time, he finally releases it chiefly to catch his breath.*

“Perhaps we should continue the tour now, as I want to show you everything before we leave.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 8, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Kirkesh:
> [SBLOCK]
> "A bottle of fine Rowaini champagne for me please," Vanessa asks the waiter politely, and he bows and heads out to prepare the two drinks and bring a Sonic Replicator.
> 
> ...



Rystil:
[Sblock]"Well, perhaps you can try a bit before you open your bottle.  We can always save your bottle for later."  He smiles and lets that last thought linger for a second.

"So, you've never been out here before?  I'll have to show you around a little bit.  Perhaps after dinner I can show you a round a little bit.  The city is quite grand, and there is plenty to see, but I could see how it could be intimidating to someone not used to it's scale."  Kirkesh squeezes her hand tenderly when he says that, hoping to reasure her that being nervous is all right.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 8, 2005)

Talia:
[SBLOCK]


> "How could I not, with such a great teacher?"



"Its amazing really," Subterfuge reminisces with a bit of nostalgia, "Just how little I actually needed to teach you...You learned so much on your own, that really I always thought of myself as your guide and...friend more than I did a formal tutor."



> "Wow! That sounds amazing!"



"I'm glad you think so, Talia...because I'm about to offer you something very special, and I hope you'll say yes!" Subterfuge smiles warmly, "The Archduke was talking to me the other day, mentioning how interested he was in the Empyreal Shards, and he asked me to think of the most wonderful Eldritch Infiltrator I could find among the Dolathi that we could send out there to let her be the first to study this mysterious magical effect...Well, I thought about all the ones I knew in the city right now, and I couldn't think of anyone to whom I would want to give this honour, but then I saw that you had returned to town and my heart skipped a beat...Talia, I always wanted to give you something special like you deserve because you're such a special person...and now I think I can.  I'd like to offer you the command position of the Empyreal Shard research team, so that you'll be able to explore the wide corners of Wildspace and discover new magical mysteries that no one has ever seen before--and best of all, you'll be rewarded handsomely by the Archduke himself in the end!  The only thing that makes me a bit sad is that it means we must part again for a little while, but I know that would happen soon enough anyway."

*After speaking so much, Subterfuge lets his words fade into silence as he watches Talia with bright eyes, hoping that his surprise will delight her.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 8, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa sighs breathlessly as her lips part from Zaeryn's, her heart pounding.  Then she takes a deep breath and says:*

"Oh, yes!  Let's see everything together Zaeryn.  But we simply have to try that again some time...and next time, with a _Rapture_ spell up too!" Valyssa seems eager to show him the magic she learned at Avani, but she wants to wait until the moment is right.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 8, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
*Vanessa smiles, feeling safe as Kirkesh squeezes her hand reassuringly.*

"That would be so wonderful, Kirkesh..." she trails off in thought, "But...Sanchez and my bodyguards, they'd never allow it.  They want me to stay indoors with a strict guard on the building at all times...I don't know what they're afraid of, but...I was lucky to get them to let me have this quiet dinner alone with you.  I had to point out that if you had ever meant anything but kindness for me, you could have easily left me to the mercy of thos thugs..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 8, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Kirkesh:
> [SBLOCK]
> *Vanessa smiles, feeling safe as Kirkesh squeezes her hand reassuringly.*
> 
> ...



[sblock]Kirkesh smiles as he says "I can't blame anyone for wanting to protect a Jewel such as you.  They seem a bit overprotective though.  It must be stiffling.  Is there another reason they have you so heavily guarded?  Is there something wrong?"  Kirkesh looks concerned for Vanessa's safety.  He glances out the door trying to identify her guards, and see where they are.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 8, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
*Vanessa smiles and blushes at Kirkesh's flattery, but then she turns pensive.*

"You're right about the stifling...I don't think there's any real reason, though.  They just figure that someone is going to up and decide to kidnap me and demand a queen's ransom or something."

*Kirkesh doesn't see any guards--they must be outside of the restaurant altogether thanks to Vanessa's persuasive efforts.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 8, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil Only

[SBLOCK]*Smiling expansively, Zaeryn says*

“That sounds like it would be exhilarating, but you’re right this is not the time or place. Looks like we have time for one more sight before that lunch I promised. What would you like to see next?”

*Zaeryn, holding Valyssa around the small of her back now, leads her to the next destination describing various sights as they see them. After visiting the next major sight, he organizes a picnic from an inn he knows well with a bottle of fine wine (any specific wines you could recommend in a white, means I can change the one on my character too   ), and takes her to another interesting garden she may not know about to take a leisurely lunch.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 8, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Kirkesh:
> [SBLOCK]
> *Vanessa smiles and blushes at Kirkesh's flattery, but then she turns pensive.*
> 
> ...



Rystil: [sblock]"Well, you have to do what you can to experience life to it's fullest."  Kirkesh says as he pours her and himself a small glass of the applewine.  "Here, give this a try.  I'm sure it will be to your liking.  Reminds me of a quiet evening laying on a hill, watching the sun set over the trees on Amarathia."

Kirkesh ponders if perhaps there were perhaps other ways out of the restraunt.  Vanessa deserves to have at least one night out on the town, and surely he could protect her if someone had ill intent.  He could send a note to her guards letting them know where they were afterwards, for he wouldn't want to provoke them too much.  Depends on how the evening goes.[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 8, 2005)

RA:

[sblock]
_Hmm. Mus be one o' dem groopiez I've heard aboot. Dey meybe wanna meet a big guy._ He chuckles to himself at the unlikely thought. Still, he's intrigued. He carefully folds the letter, sniffs it again, then puts it away in his belt.
He makes his way through the bowels of the arena, and stops at an oaken door.
"*Azis? Azis, you in dere? You gonna open da door or do you want me to open it?*"
The quick sliding of bolts brings another chuckle to his lips, as he recals the last time he was in a hurry and didn't realise the door was bolted untill he heard the sound of splintering wood. Still, it did make for a nice shield the next day in the arena.
"*Azis, here, reed dis for me. I recon it's one of them groopiez you told me aboot."*
 He watches carefully as the eunuch engages in the mystical art of reading.

[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jul 8, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

*Rystil Only*[SBLOCK]







			
				Ayame said:
			
		

> "I'm off to meet Sasuke for the tail-end of his most recent mission.  If all goes well, I will be back home before you and ready to hear the tales of your great success and what you have discovered."



"Ayame-san, may the end of your mission find you safe and satisfied, and please give Sasuke my regards as well,"  Yuriko replied.

*Yuriko smiled a true smile, happy and blessed that she had managed such a kind teacher.  She hoped that she would be worthy of that simple gift.  She quickly gathered all of her worldly possessions and packed them in her traveling bag. Yuriko finished, or rather started, her morning rituals, preparing herself for the new day ahead.  Speaking of blessings and rituals, Yuriko sat in the lotus position in front of her small shrine to her family and the fortunes.  After speaking words of thanks and well-wishing into the afterlife, Yuriko cleared her mind and meditated, cleansing her spirit and preparing herself for her journey.  She waited to see if the ancestors had any words of wisdom . . . *

OOC: What does Yuriko know of Ayame and Sasuke, their skills and talents?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 8, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa mentions wanting to see the evershifting statue that changes into different animals, so the two head off to see it, as Zaeryn holds Valyssa close and she, in turn, presses up against him gently.  Then he takes her to the Laraythian Gardens, where the flowers hum sweet music, and sets up the picnic for her as she giggles with delight and gives him a quick kiss on the cheek.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 8, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
*Vanessa takes a sip and smiles delightedly.*

"Mmmm...this is delicious Kirkesh!"

*Kirkesh thinks quickly about the layout of the restaurant and remembers a back door as well as windows that could be used for egress.  Of course, Vanessa's guards may be guarding any of those for unwanted entrances.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 8, 2005)

Gaius:
[SBLOCK]
(OOC: This is all in Vulgar Praetorian, so I'll assume Gaius had that language instead of Tralg as a child)

*Azellius gives a small smile as the tall man, unused to looking up to anyone else on Gyaros, cranes his neck to meet the Tralg's gaze.*

"At least you didn't break the door this time, eh big guy?  Now lessee, groupies...groupies...I doubt it but lemme see..." he runs his finger along the fine paper, little nibble missing out of the corner and all, and then reads through the flowing script, and as he does he begins to chuckle, shaking his head as he does so.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 8, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Kirkesh:
> [SBLOCK]
> *Vanessa takes a sip and smiles delightedly.*
> 
> ...



Rystil [sblock]"You see?  New experiences are what life is all about.  You'll always find something is much better than what you think, and it might be where you least expect it."

Kirkesh smiles warmly.  "So, Vanessa, tell me a little about yourself.  When not getting rescued by increadibly handsom guys like myself," Kirkesh grins "what does a beautiful young lady such as yourself do?"[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 8, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*As Yuriko reaches focus, Tao appears before her, the prepetually young spirit translucent and lovely as she stands beside her young charge.*

"Yuriko, the path ahead of you is fraught with more danger than you or Ayame realise, but I foresee that you will overcome it in time.  Your parents send their love and support to you from the Spirit World.  Good luck, little one," and the spirit puts her incorporeal arms around Yuriko protectively and then fades away.

(OOC:

Ayame is not only a skilled Ninja but also has the power of magic on her side, as well as her vibrant personality and powers of persuasion.  She has the weird hair-colour, as mentioned, but her eyes are fairly normal, though a bit rounder than they should be and she sometimes engages in uncustomarily physical and open displays of affection for her friends and students, such as hugs.  She is also quite curvy compared to the typical Larakese woman, and her beauty is such that many think she used her magic to make herself prettier.  

Sasuke is a rather quiet fellow, and he is an orphan like Yuriko.  He doesn't talk much to her, but she managed to find out that he was originally raised by monks but wanted to become a Samurai until his brother killed his Daimyo while still a young boy.  Unwilling to perform seppuku as is proper, he killed his brother instead and became a Ronin for a short time and was almost captured, as little boys who are Ronin don't usually live long, until Ayame found him and raised him.  Like Yuriko, he often pretends to be merely a Martial Artist, but he has a few tricks up his sleeve from his short time as a Ronin as well. )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 8, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
*Vanessa thinks about it a bit sadly.*

"Well, mostly boring things, unfortunately.  As I'm sure you know, women in Rowain don't exercise much real authority...I basically just do what my daddy says to do, which typically involves dressing up all pretty so that I can make appearances at parties and events and make a good impression for him among his peer group of upper-class male socialites who dishonour my beauty by viewing me as no more than a sex object because of it, rather than as a person...I was lucky to get away to Eldiz when Sanchez found you--I had to forge a fake invitation to a big gala in the stars for a day when I knew daddy couldn't attend, so he had to send me alone--well, with guards--so that I could be a presence for our family."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 8, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Kirkesh:
> [SBLOCK]
> *Vanessa thinks about it a bit sadly.*
> 
> ...



Rystil: [sblock]"Well, I am flattered that you went through so much trouble to come up here to see me Vanessa.  It's a shame that your guards won't let you explore a little bit about the city.  If you'd like, perhaps I could talk Sanchez into letting me take out out a bit, with his supervision of course."   Kirkesh smiles warmly.  He turns the crystal on to a soft background music, something elegant, perhaps to dance to later.  "Dare I ask Vanessa, what do you know of me?  I do believe you're the first to track me down."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 8, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
"Hmm...I don't think Sanchez would like that--he feels nervous enough already about this whole thing behind daddy's back, but I'd love to explore with you if we could somehow..."

*As the music comes on:*

"Oh my!  From where is that delightful music coming?" 



> "Dare I ask Vanessa, what do you know of me? I do believe you're the first to track me down."



"Well, let's see.  You're a handsome and brave swordsman and hero who saved girls who were in trouble throughout the kingdom of Rowain and then mysteriously vanished one day, I guess to go see other worlds.  You did something else for a while, and then more recently, you have come here to Eldiz where you soar through the stars on Spelljamming ships.  Oh...and you have really pretty blue eyes," Vanessa blushes a bit.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 8, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Kirkesh:
> [SBLOCK]
> "Hmm...I don't think Sanchez would like that--he feels nervous enough already about this whole thing behind daddy's back, but I'd love to explore with you if we could somehow..."
> 
> ...



Rystil:  [sblock]Kirkesh smiles at Vanessa as she blushes "It's a crystal from Rhapsodia than can reproduce music called a Sonic replicater."    He stands up and offers her his hand "Will you honor me with a dance?"[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jul 8, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

*Rystil Only*[sblock]*Yuriko was pleased the spirit of her ancestor came . . . it gave her strength move forward with her kind words.  Yuriko invoked the proper blessings, and gathered her belongings and the small potion bottles that Ayame had made available.  After speaking with the one in charge of comings and goings at the order to inform him of Yuriko's departure.  She then worked on getting transporation (if it was needed) to the monastery.*[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 8, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]


> "It's a crystal from Rhapsodia than can reproduce music called a Sonic replicater."



*Vanessa smiles at Kirkesh's explanation.*

"Oh, how lovely!"



> "Will you honor me with a dance?"



*And she takes his proffered hand gently, rising to her feet gracefully as she replies:*

"I'd love to, Kirkesh!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 8, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Monban nods slightly, his expressionless face giving barely any indication that he had heard Yuriko, but she knows that he has.  She can either walk to the monastery on foot or perhaps borrow a mount if she wishes--a Martial Artist wouldn't normally arrive by rickshaw, carriage, or howdah.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 8, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

_*Rystil Only*_[sblock]*Yuriko bowed in acknowledgement of Monban's skill and position and left her home of the last several days.  Thinking on the distance to the monastery, she decided to walk.  The journey could bring enlightenment . . . and she hadn't really devoted much time to learning the ways of animals, either riding or handling.  Adjusting her jingasa, Yuriko set out onto the path, her thoughts solely on her life as a monk . . . and nothing more.*[/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 8, 2005)

Rystil:

[sblock]Diedrik smiles again, a smile of sympathy this time.

_Heh, so she actually had seen through the disguise. Observant girl._

"Young madam, worry yourself not," he said, "Wildspace is a big place, and if whatever I've heard of the Thibault family is true, then if this young master has anything of his mother in him then he's probably alive somewhere. Just... out of reach, for the time being. Take care of yourself now, and don't hesitate to ask for help in the future."

He bows elegently once again, and takes his leave. This wouldn't be a street he'd visit again any time soon.

_That girl's eyes are too sharp for my own good. I should find another job soon before she runs into me again._[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jul 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Kirkesh:
> [SBLOCK]
> 
> *Vanessa smiles at Kirkesh's explanation.*
> ...



Rystil:[sblock]Kirkesh starts with a slightly more active dance, keeping it simple till he feels conifident she can keep up.  Holding her, but not quite too close yet, he spins her a few times, slowly at first till she begins to pick up his ques.  Then, he twirls her out, and when he pulls her back, her back is to him as he pulls her closer, dancing again to the rythem.  Baring any mishaps, he'll say to her "You're a fine dancer Vanessa.  I'm sure you must amaze the courts with your skills."  He dances close to her like this for a bit before he reaches a hand over to the crystal and adjusts it to a much slower tempo.  He turns Vanessa around and pulls her close, gazing deep into her eyes and smiling.  "I'm very glad you found me Vanessa.  It's been both an honor and a privilage to meet such a fine and elegant lady such as yourself."  He leans his head forward, and if he senses no hesitation on her part, he'll give her a kiss, lingering a bit if she returns it.  If she hesitates a bit, he'll simply smile at her as he gazes into her eyes, trying to not push her or make her feel uncomfortable.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 9, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil Only

[SBLOCK]*As they enjoy the picnic and the soothing music of the flowers, Zaeryn opens his satchel and withdraws a pair of crystal goblets and a bottle of Erilan Swirlwine which he promptly pours, handing one to Valyssa before raising his own to take a sip. He then inquires...*

“What else would you like to see today?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Yuriko sets out on the path into the small range of mountains nearby where the monastery awaits her, walking swiftly on her own along the path.  All goes well for a few days, but as she passes a small farm she smells something burning.  It seems that a hidan, a gang of bandits, has decided to pillage from some poor farmer.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Diedrik:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes...his mother was such a wonderful woman, brave and strong...and kind to everyone, even servants like me...She told me that if I worked hard and pursued my dreams, anything was possible for me...her death for a crime she would never commit was a tragedy and a mockery of justice...I just had to leave that place after I found out..." As Diedrik bows out, shes curtsies, "Adieu to you as well, sir, and once again my apologies."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
*Far from having any mishaps, Kirkesh finds Vanessa to be a consummate dancer, perfectly matching the rhythm and tempo even though she couldn't have heard the song before and improvising her own steps to add a few flourishes and moments of closeness and touching.  This is probably one of the only things she gets to do back in Rowain, and she does it very very well.*



> "You're a fine dancer Vanessa. I'm sure you must amaze the courts with your skills."



*Vanessa blushes and replies.*

"You're not so bad yourself Kirkesh.  You could be my Rowaini prince at a dance back home any day and you would hold your own at the dance floor."



> "I'm very glad you found me Vanessa. It's been both an honor and a privilege to meet such a fine and elegant lady such as yourself."




*She smiles back at Kirkesh.*

"And it was my utmost pleasure to dine with such a charming and handsome man, not to mention brave and kind.  She continues to hold him with one hand for the dance as she traces his smile lightly with her fingertip, anticipating the kiss to come and leaning in with him to receive it, not too hard or deep, but a soft gentle first kiss, though she lingers to continue it.  After it is done, she smiles up at Kirkesh warmly and then asks sweetly:*

"Hold me?"  

*And she presses the side of her face against Kirkesh's chest, her arms around him gently.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Sighing wistfully to the flowers' song, Valyssa clinks her glass with Zaeryn's a takes a drink.*

"Mmmm, delicious!"



> “What else would you like to see today?”




"Oh, Zaeryn, when I came here to Erilan, I had this whole list of places I wanted to see, but now I can only think of one thing...you're going to think I'm such an airhead."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Kirkesh:
> [SBLOCK]
> *Far from having any mishaps, Kirkesh finds Vanessa to be a consummate dancer, perfectly matching the rhythm and tempo even though she couldn't have heard the song before and improvising her own steps to add a few flourishes and moments of closeness and touching.  This is probably one of the only things she gets to do back in Rowain, and she does it very very well.*
> 
> ...



Rystil:[sblock]Kirkesh wraps his arms around Vanessa and pulls her close, in a strong yet tender grip.  He smiles and rests his head on hers reasuringly as he holds her tight.  He reaches up to stroke her hair gently, waving to the waiter to set down the food and leave in a quick motion, hoping to not desturb the moment.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 9, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil Only

[SBLOCK]“I could never think that of you,” he says tenderly, “...what’s your one thing?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
*The waiter nods in understanding and deftly sets down the tray and makes his way out.  Meanwhile, Vanessa sighs in contentment in Kirkesh's strong but tender grasp, relaxing all her tension and melting against him softly as he strokes her golden hair.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa blushes despite Zaeryn's kind understanding, or perhaps because of it, and she turns her eyes down to the ground away from meeting his gaze and her blush deepens as she says:*

"Its you, Zaeryn.  I don't care where we go, I just want to spend some more time with you...Oh gosh, I'm being so forward, but I have butterflies in my stomach."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Kirkesh:
> [SBLOCK]
> *The waiter nods in understanding and deftly sets down the tray and makes his way out.  Meanwhile, Vanessa sighs in contentment in Kirkesh's strong but tender grasp, relaxing all her tension and melting against him softly as he strokes her golden hair.*
> [/SBLOCK]



Rystil:[sblock]Kirkesh smiles and kisses Vanessa gently on the forehead.  He whispers softly in her ear "You hold on like you think I'll try to get away.  I can assure you Vanessa, I'm not going anywhere tonight."  He smiles at her as he holder her close, gazing down at her.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
"Thank you Kirkesh..." Vanessa smiles up at him and strokes his back softly and gently, massaging the tension away, "And if you do go somewhere...take me with you, OK?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Kirkesh:
> [SBLOCK]
> "Thank you Kirkesh..." Vanessa smiles up at him and strokes his back softly and gently, massaging the tension away, "And if you do go somewhere...take me with you, OK?"
> [/SBLOCK]



Rystil [sblock]Kirkesh looks deep into Vanessa's eyes "My fair lady Vanessa, I am ultimately a wanderer at heart, and must be true to myself.  I feer I will not be able to stay with you forever, an I do not want to mislead you.  But, for tonight, and perhaps the next few nights if possable, I fully intend to worship you like the goddes you are, and give you a time I hope you'll remember fondly for the rest of your life.  However, if this is more than you could bear to deal with dear Vanessa, I wish you no harm, and shall call it an eve after dinner.  Either way, this evening so far has been truely devine, and I would not trade this time for anything."  Kirkesh smiles reassuringly, gazing into her eyes.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 9, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil Only

[SBLOCK]*Moving so he can look directly into her eyes, he says*

“Valyssa, I feel the same way...in you I find a kindred spirit, a part of myself I didn’t know was missing until I found you.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
*Vanessa smiles, and blushes when Kirkesh calls her a goddess.*

"I would like that, Kirkesh...I would like that very much...but where can we go with the guards..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa slowly meets Zaeryn's gaze, her blue eyes choked with emotion.*

"A missing part...that makes me whole.  Yes, that's a wonderful way to put it Zaeryn--You sure have a way with words!"

*She continues to gaze deep into his eyes.*

"I'm sure glad we bumped into each other today--I'd be lost without you!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Kirkesh:
> [SBLOCK]
> *Vanessa smiles, and blushes when Kirkesh calls her a goddess.*
> 
> ...



Rystil [sblock]Kirkesh puts his finger over her lips.  "Shh, you don't worry about that.  You eat your dinner.  Try a little bit of mine too, you might like it, and when I return, I shall whisk you away to your temple my goddess.  Untill then..." Kirkesh leans forward and kisses her, slow and lingering.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
*Vanessa kisses his finger gently when he puts it to her lips, and then when he leans forward, she kisses him back gently and langourously, savouring the lingering moment.*

"Mmm, this food looks delicious!  But where are you going?  Are you leaving me?" she pouts prettily.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Kirkesh:
> [SBLOCK]
> *Vanessa kisses his finger gently when he puts it to her lips, and then when he leans forward, she kisses him back gently and langourously, savouring the lingering moment.*
> 
> ...



Rystil[sblock]"No sweet Vanessa, I'm just going to make araingements for later this evening, and show you a night to remember."  Kirkesh smiles reassuringly into her eyes and says "I'll be back quickly my goddess."  Kirkesh gives her one last kiss before ducking out the room.

Kirkesh looks for a spot out of site so he can shift his clothes and self to look like Vanessa, and then walks out looking for Sanchez.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
*Vanessa smiles back at Kirkesh and returns his kiss, whispering.*

"Hurry back then, my brave and noble Kirkesh!"

*Kirkesh heads to the ladies restroom, sneaking in when no one is looking and quickly changing into a decent likeness of Vanessa.  It would be better if she actually had skill in disguising himself, but its still as good as any non-Dolathi, even if the non-Dolathi was trained in the art of disguise.  She fidgets in front of the mirror until it is as good as it is going to be and then walks out, eventually finding Sanchez near the entrance with two burly-looking Rowaini.*

"Ah, my lady!" Sanchez says when he sees her, "Back so soon?  What about your romantic date with that hero you've been sighing about like a little schoolgirl for so long?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Kirkesh:
> [SBLOCK]
> *Vanessa smiles back at Kirkesh and returns his kiss, whispering.*
> 
> ...



Rystil [Sblock]"It was more than I hoped, but that is all it can be for me, a hope.  He invited me to see his ship, and perhaps, if you'll allow, I will later.  But for now I'd like to return to my room and have some time alone if you don't mind."  'Vanessa' is slightly sad and disapointed, as if a dream of hers was not fully what she expected.[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jul 9, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

*Rystil Only*[sblock]*Yuriko activated her obi of disguise, shifting herself to the appearance of a young boy, an farmers son, a foot shorter than herself.  The boy was without equipment, leaving the jingasa, and a club for an illusion of her katana.  She moved to the small farm, scanning the area for trouble.  She needed to accurately judge the threat level of this area.  It would not do for her to be slain in a random raid and thus fail her mission.

Yuriko moved closer more quickly if she did not spot too many attackers.*[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
"Best be careful milady--he doesn't own a ship himself, so he might just be suggesting to take you to some rowdy public place where he works and there are a bunch of rough men.  Actually, I heard he finished his latest job, so he doesn't even have one of those at the moment...Even so, I'm sorry for your loss, my lady.  We will escort you to your room at once, if that is what you wish."

*Sanchez tries to comfort Kirkesh-as-Vanessa, speaking to her gently and kindly.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Kirkesh:
> [SBLOCK]
> "Best be careful milady--he doesn't own a ship himself, so he might just be suggesting to take you to some rowdy public place where he works and there are a bunch of rough men.  Actually, I heard he finished his latest job, so he doesn't even have one of those at the moment...Even so, I'm sorry for your loss, my lady.  We will escort you to your room at once, if that is what you wish."
> 
> ...



Rystil: [sblock] "He told me he was friends with the captain, and he could show me around a bit.  Why must you mistrust everyone so Sanchez?" She says, upset and accusing.  "No, don't answer, I know it's your job.  Just take me to my room."  She sighs and begins following her escort.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Yuriko glides silently towards the farm in her little-boy disguise.  Without being seen, she is able to pick out five hito.  They seem to have been setting fire to scare out the inhabitants, as they steal what they can, having killed the men.  One of them is in the process of ripping the clothes off two screaming women, one barely more than a girl really.  They may have an advantage in numbers, but they are disorganised and bandits are weak and craven...Probably no match for a trained Ninja.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
*Sanchez looks downcast.*

"I'm sorry milady.  I didn't mean to upset you.  It is truly an honour for me to serve you, and I hope that you always know that.  I am always thinking of you...I hope you can understand..."

*The three men, quickly joined by two more guards to make five, begin to lead Kirkesh-Vanessa towards the Traveler's Ward, cutting into the Grand Bazaar to do so.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 9, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

*Rystil Only*[sblock]*Yuriko glided silently toward the pair of bandits attacking the women, her 'sharp stick' in hand.  If she can reach them unaware, she will flurry (hand to hand with her free hand and/or foot) with sneak attack.*

OOC: +5/+5 1d8+4 + 2d6 if denied their dex.  Declared dodge opponent on the larger sized one of the two.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]

*Yuriko silently sneaks up right behind the big bandit and slashes him once with her Katana, followed up by a deadly strike with her leg to the face that crushes his nose up into his brain, killing him instantly.*

*Angry at this attack from a little boy, the still-living raping hito calls out,* 

"Hey!  We missed one of 'em.  Time to kill this boy like his father and brothers!  Without Barai around, we can all have first pick of the women!"

*With that, he attacks Yuriko, but she easily avoids the strike, swerving right and then immediately afterwards left to dodge the thrust of another bandit who had hoped to flank her.  One of the other two bandits cannot reach the fighting yet, but the other manages to charge in and use his momentum to score a minor blow to Yuriko's arm.*

(OOC:

Yuriko's Move Silently check 16 + 10 = 26.

Yuriko gets a Surprise Attack! (which might as well be with the 'sharp stick')

12 + 9 = 21, Hit!

Kyozoku takes 13 Damage!

Yuriko gets 21 Initiative, going first, so she gets to go again!

20 + 5 = 25, wow, a threat with the fists...wait a minute?  Another natural 20?!?!?

17  + 5 = 22 confirms.  

Kyozoku takes 29 damage--he falls to the ground dead from the blow!

3 + 5 = 8 misses the Raping Hito.

Raping Hito's Attack 4 + 5 = 9, Miss.

Flanking Hito's Attack 3 + 6 = 9, Miss.

Charging Hito's Attack 17 + 7 = 24, Hit.

Yuriko takes 5 Damage.

Yuriko's turn!)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 9, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil Only

[SBLOCK]“As am I without you.”

*He leans in and kisses her quickly and gently, before beginning to stand.*

“Perhaps I could show you a few of my favourite places around Erilan?”

*Asks Zaeryn, as he extends a hand to help her up.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Kirkesh:
> [SBLOCK]
> *Sanchez looks downcast.*
> 
> ...



Rystil: [sblock] In the Grand Bazaar, 'Vanessa' spots an opertunity "Maybe I need to think for me for once." she says, and breaks into tears, running as fast as she can in the direction of the docks.

She runs, ducking down alleys till she thinks she's lost them but lead them towards the docks, then will find a safe spot to change.  Siezing the moment, ducks into an empty booth and quickly shifts into a scruffy merchant.  He quickly cleans up the area, and heads off towards the restraunt, hoping to appear to be acting normal.[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jul 9, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

*Rystil Only*[sblock] OOC: Yuriko would like to take her defensive throw (CW p97) against one in the prior round if she had it available.  

*Yuriko did her best not to cry out as the man cut her.  She bent like a reed in the wind, looking to land multiple blows again.*

"Rise up, defend yourselves against those who have taken everything from you," Yuriko called out to the women.

OOC: Flurry, Stunning fist on first attack (the charger) DC 16, improved trip on the second (the flanker). Dodge against raper.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, that sounds lovely!" Valyssa replies, "I bet you know all kinds of neat places!"

*And she takes his offered hand and pulls herself up, using the momentum to continue forward into his arms, giggling as she hugs against him gently.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
"Wait! Milady!" Sanchez shouts as they head after her, unable to keep up fast enough as Kirkesh quickly turns corners and zigzags through stalls and booths, leading her pursuers towards the docks. When she's sure she's lost them, she ducks behind an empty booth and transforms, cleaning up and then heading back towards the restaurant in a non-suspicious manner.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Kirkesh:
> [SBLOCK]
> "Wait! Milady!" Sanchez shouts as they head after her, unable to keep up fast enough as Kirkesh quickly turns corners and zigzags through stalls and booths, leading her pursuers towards the docks. When she's sure she's lost them, she ducks behind an empty booth and transforms, cleaning up and then heading back towards the restaurant in a non-suspicious manner.
> [/SBLOCK]



Rystil: [sblock]Kirkesh ducks down another ally once he's close to the restraunt, and shifts back into Vanessa, and walks calmly into the restraunt.  She says to the maître-d' "Excuse me, I believe I left something in the ladies room." she says as she walks past him.  Ducking into the mens room when no one's looking, he emerges himself, and heads back to meet Vanessa.

"I'm sorry I took so long, but we should go.  We have our run of the town tonight, and only so much time my goddess." He smiles, pulling her close and giving her a big kiss.

OOC: If I skiped a bit forward, sorry.  I figured this wasn't too much, but you can backtrack me if needed and I'll adjust accordingly.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
(OOC: Don't worry, I didn't forget the feat, but your Dodge target, as stated, was the Kyozoku named Barai, and he was dead before you could use it last round )

*Yuriko slams her elbow into the charging bandit's windpipe, stunning him and rendering him unable to anything but gasp for air, while at the same time she performs a circle-kick, first sweeping the flanking hito off his feet and then delivering a solid blow to his chest with her foot. Meanwhile, she watches the would-be rapist carefully, anticipating his possible courses of attack, her leg still completely the arc from the attack against its first target.*

*Sure enough, the fool makes a simple thrust for Yuriko's belly to try to spill her guts, and though his attack is a good one--well placed and timed, she had expected this and sucked in her breath, bending backwards as her leg finished its arc, sweeping over, up, and under across his legs and bowling him over while delivering a blow to his face.*

*The formerly flanking bandit attempts to rise, but Yuriko catches him off guard with a punch to his head, causing his vision to blur as he swings and misses her with his blade.*

*Finally, the last hito reaches the fight, moving to let the flanker flank once more as he misses Yuriko with his blade.*

(OOC:

Yuriko's Attacks 10 + 5 = 15, 18 + 5 = 23, both hit 

Charger's Fort Save 5 + 5 = 10, failure. 

Charger takes 11 Damage and is Stunned for 1 round (so until next round any attacks are sneaks)

Opposed Trip Yuriko vs Flanker 13 + 8 = 21 vs 1 + 3 = 4, Tripped!

Yuriko's Follow-up Attack 15 + 9 = 24, Hit!

Flanker takes 6 Damage.

Raper's Attack 14 + 5 = 19, Hit--Wait no that missed thanks to Dodge. Oops!

Yuriko's follow up trip: 9 + 5 = 14, hits for the touch attack

Opposed Trip Attempt Yuriko vs Raper 15 + 8 = 23 vs 18 + 3 = 21, Raper is Tripped!

Follow-up Attack to the Follow-up Trip! 9 + 9 = 18, Hit.

Raper takes 8 damage!

Yuriko's Attack of Opportunity 10 + 9 = 19, Hit.

Flanker takes 8 more damage!

Flanker 13 + 4 = 17, Miss.

Straggler 11 + 7 = 18, Miss.

Yuriko's turn--oh, and Yuriko rocks! Looks at all the stuff she did this round without being scratched  )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 9, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

*Rystil Only*[sblock]*Yuriko concentrated on the one's that were disabled first . . . Ayame always instructed to strike when and where you enemy was weakest.  The crane nestled in the reeds, followed by the pouncing lion . . . fortunes willing, she would yet survive and save the farmers that yet lived . . .

OOC: Flurry, Strike on the stunned charger - +5, 1d8+4 +2d6.  Second strike Improved trip followed by a stunning fist on the flanker.  Dodge opponent on the straggler.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
*The maître-d' does a startled double-take, and then regains his composure.*

"But of course, milady, though I could swear I just saw you...never mind.  Please, make yourself at home." 

*And he smiles nervously.*

*When Kirkesh is back to his usual self, he exits the men's room to see Vanessa coming out of the ladies room at the same time.  That explains the maître-d's confusion, she had ironically just asked to go to the bathroom before Kirkesh came back into the restaurant!*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Kirkesh:
> [SBLOCK]
> *The maître-d' does a startled double-take, and then regains his composure.*
> 
> ...



Rystil: [Sblock]"There you are sweet Vanessa.  Come, let's settle up here and explore the town.  The night is young, and there is much for us to see."  Kirkesh holds her hand as he leads her back to their table, and grabs the unopened bottle of champaign.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]

*Yuriko quickly knocks out the stunned man with a sharp blow to the temple, and knocks the flanking bandit onto the ground flat, staggering him though failing to cause a stunning blow.  As the would-be rapist rises, Yuriko shows him what she thinks about his actions by giving him a swift kick against the side of the thighs, though it doesn't quite hit the sensitive spot she would have preferred.  Nevertheless, he reflexively closes his legs to try to protect himself, missing terribly with his attack and nearly dropping his sword in the process.* 

*The flanker rises, dodging Yuriko's fist, though staggered and unable to bring any attack to bear, and the straggler makes a thrust for which Yuriko is prepared, dodging to the side slightly and sweeping in her leg again, though the bandit is barely able to leap out of the way this time.*

(OOC:

Yuriko's Attack vs stunned Charger 6 + 7 = 13, Hits barely due to flat-footedness and the +2.

Charger takes 12 Damage, knocking him unconscious.

Yuriko's Touch Attack vs Flanker 9 + 5 = 14, Hit

Opposed Trip Attempt Yuriko vs Flanker 13 + 8 = 21 vs 14 + 4 = 18, Flanker is Tripped!

Yuriko's Follow-Up Stun Attack 11 + 9 = 20, Hit.

Flanker's Fortitude Save 15 + 5 = 20, Success.

Flanker takes 7 Damage and is staggered!

Yuriko's Attack of Opportunity vs Raper 14 + 9 = 23, Hit.

Raper takes 6 Damage.

Raper's Attack, Natural 1 + 7 = 8.

Fumble Roll 19 + 3 = 22, not a Fumble.

Yuriko's Attack of Opportunity vs Flanker, 3 + 9 = 12, Miss

Flanker can't attack though, since he's staggered.

Charger loses one hit point.

Straggler's Attack 7 + 7 = 14, Miss.

Yuriko's Follow-up Trip 4 + 5 = 9, Miss.

Yuriko's Turn.)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
"Explore?" Vanessa asks wistfully, a look of wonder on her face as she squeezes Kirkesh's hand gently with her own, "I guess we'll have to sneak out of here to avoid Sanchez and the guards, though..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Kirkesh:
> [SBLOCK]
> "Explore?" Vanessa asks wistfully, a look of wonder on her face as she squeezes Kirkesh's hand gently with her own, "I guess we'll have to sneak out of here to avoid Sanchez and the guards, though..."
> [/SBLOCK]



Rystil: [sblock]"That's been taken care of.  We're free for the evening to explore and enjoy.  For you to be worshiped as the goddess you are.  Tonight, is your night."  Kirkesh gazes into her eyes and smiles warmly.  He tucks the bottle in his pack and offers her his arm.  "Shall we?'[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
"Taken care of?  Wow what did you do?" Vanessa asks, blushing again when he calls her a goddess.

*Gazing back into Kirkesh's eyes, Vanessa returns his smile and entwines her arm in his, leaning against him fondly as she trusts him to lead the way.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Kirkesh:
> [SBLOCK]
> "Taken care of?  Wow what did you do?" Vanessa asks, blushing again when he calls her a goddess.
> 
> ...



Rystil: [sblock]"Sanchez had something come up, and he'll be busy for a while.  Don't worry though, he'll be fine, and I'll make sure you're safe."  Kirkesh smiles to her.

"Let me try to show you all the worlds at once."  Kirkesh smiles and lets her mull that over as he heads towards the embassies in the Clerk's ward.[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> [SBLOCK]
> "At least you didn't break the door this time, eh big guy? Now lessee, groupies...groupies...I doubt it but lemme see..." he runs his finger along the fine paper, little nibble missing out of the corner and all, and then reads through the flowing script, and as he does he begins to chuckle, shaking his head as he does so.
> [/SBLOCK]




RA:
[sblock]
"Well? What's so funny? One of dem ladies wants me to be at der partie as bodyguard? Or what?" the tralg says impatiently.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]


> he'll be fine, and I'll make sure you're safe.



"Oh thank you for keeping me safe, Kirkesh!  It makes me feel all warm and tingly inside when you protect me," she smiles up at him radiantly.  



> "Let me try to show you all the worlds at once."



"I'm not sure what you mean, but that sounds wonderful, Kirkesh!"

*The two of them walk out, arm in arm, heading due south into the Residential Ward, which will be followed by the Archduke's Ward, then the Noble's Ward, and finally the Clerk's Ward.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Gaius:
[SBLOCK]
"Not quite, my impatient friend," the eunuch stifles a chuckle, "But I think somebody's played a prank on you today.  This message claims to be a summons from Senator Rosa Olivia, an Archon, to meet in her private chambre.  But last I heard she's away on Vyrinthus.  And besides, its more than a bit ridiculous.  Don't worry about it--just get some rest for the next fight, and I'll try to track down the jokester responsible for ya."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 9, 2005)

RA:

[sblock]
"Hrrm" the Tralg rumbles. He deftly picks the letter from Azis' fingers, and tucks it away.
"Yes, you do dat. If you find the one responsible, book him for my next fight. If dey is impersonating a senator, dey should find themselves in the arena as soon as the senator finds out, no. And if not, challenge them in my name. I don't like people who think i'm dumb."

He sighs. "But on da odder hand, if da senator really wants me, I'll get into trouble if I don't go.
So I'll use dis letter to get to the high quarter, look around a bit, and get laughed at by the guards. I'll make sure da joker will get his face rebuild here in da arena."

He gets up and makes for the door. "I'll be back later, thanks for da help. I'll make up to you when you are in trouble again."

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Gaius:
[SBLOCK]
*Azis shrugs.*

"Very well.  Suit yourself.  I'll let you know what I've found out when you return."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 9, 2005)

RA:
[sblock]
Gaius makes his way through the catacombs of the arena, to emerge at a side-entrance. He avoids the main roads, using the shaded alleyways as much as possible, trying to avoid the harsh glare of the sun as much as possible.

At the gate to the High Quarter, he has no choice but to wait in line for admittance. He smiles coldly at the guardsmen, and confidently leans on his polearm.

[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jul 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Kirkesh:
> [SBLOCK]
> 
> "Oh thank you for keeping me safe, Kirkesh!  It makes me feel all warm and tingly inside when you protect me," she smiles up at him radiantly.
> ...



RA:  [sblock]"Well, the Embassies oftem go to great expense to try to bring a little of their own world and culture with them when they're setup.  So, to see one is to often get a glimps of the world itself, or at least part of it that each world wants to share with everyone."

Kirkesh smiles as he points out the Embassies, occasionaly going into detail about some aspect of the planet, sharing a bit of knowledge about is travels.  He is careful to avoid staying too long close to the Rowani Embassy, just in case.[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jul 9, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

*Rystil only*[sblock]*Yuriko was working through her forms, concentrating on those forms that provided a benefit against multiple attackers.  Leaning forward, she applied Dance of Fallen Leaves to the flanker hoping that undivided momentary attention would finish the bandit.  If it did she was going to have fun with him and the others - using their force against them in a Mountain Still Stands.*

OOC: Flurry of blows, Improved trips all the way around, starting with the flanker, with a follow up strike if lucky, if he drops out of the fight, trip straggler.  Dodge to the rapist.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 9, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil Only

[SBLOCK]*While holding Valyssa, Zaeryn casts some silent and still mage hand spells to pack up the few remaining picnic items, before bending to pick up the basket. They then leave the garden to return the basket to the nearby inn.*

_We can probably see 3 or 4 more of the major sights before dinner and I can doubtless manage to show her a fair few minor sights too if I vary the route a bit._

*As they leave the inn, heading off to see more sights, he says*

“The crystal fountain as you know is one of my favourites, what else, ah I know...”

*And he whisks her off to the first destination...*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 9, 2005)

Rystil:

[sblock]*Diedrik continued smiling but said no more as he took his leave. The Rowaini girl was pretty insistent upon apologising, as much as he wasn't troubled, but that was the servant mindset for you.*

*His next destination was the closest tavern containing a significant number of spelljammer types. There had to be a job up for grabs somewhere nearby, and he was willing to do all the drinking, sweet-talking of attractive waitresses, and bar-hopping it would take to put that job within his grasp.*

_Such a difficult life I lead,_ he thought to himself. In actuality though, within that iconic piece of traveller's sarcasm was buried a fragment of truth. It wasn't all that easy, but it was certainly enjoyable.

*He looked for a familiar tavern sign, and readied his coin purse for some strenuous exercise. Getting a job would likely involve saving any number of thirsty sailors from debilitating soberness.*[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Gaius:
[SBLOCK]
*As Gaius finally gets his turn after the others before him, the guards looks sceptical, one of them arching his eyebrow:*

"What are you doing here, slave?  Get back to the gladiatorial arena--you can't come in here and harass the High Praetors and the Archons."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
*Vanessa smiles and laughs as Kirkesh shows her all the wondrous things in the embassies and tells her little tidbits about the planets and funny stories he has heard.*

"Oh, you're quite the conversationalist, Kirkesh!"

*After they're done, they sit together in front of a beautiful marble fountain of a peaceful woodland spring, and Vanessa ponders:*

"That was so wonderful, Kirkesh, and everything was so amazing, but do you know which ones I liked the best?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 9, 2005)

Rystil...

[sblock]


> …You learned so much on your own, that really I always thought of myself as your guide and...friend more than I did a formal tutor."




“It often felt as if you were more of a friend to me too, Subterfuge.  You have no idea how much I enjoyed our late night tutoring sessions together,” Talia replied with a fond smile.  “Even now, I treasure the moments that we are able to spend together.”  As she said that, she reached over to lightly trace her fingers along his.



> "I'm glad you think so, Talia...because I'm about to offer you something very special, and I hope you'll say yes!"….




_Boy, he’s laying it on thick,_ a nagging voice in the back of her head commented as Subterfuge began to speak.  However, as he got to the point, Talia’s silver eyes grew wide in amazement at what he was offering.  “I… you…. Wow.  I don’t know what to say!”  She leans back in her chair, thrilled at the offer, and a bit overwhelmed too.  “Thank you, Subterfuge.  It sounds like an amazing opportunity.  I’d love to, but I’ve never held any sort of leadership role before.  I do not know how to act!”
[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]

*Yuriko performs the Dance of the Fallen Leaves technique, leaping into the air and twirling a full circle as her feet perform a rapid double-kick, one to knock the flanking hiron over and the other to apply a sharp kick to the chest, smashing in his sternum and puncturing his lungs on the inside, causing his eyes to glaze over, as he is almost dead.*

*As she lands, she makes a quick sweep against the straggler but fails to connect.*

*Meanwhile, the would-be rapist tries to stab her in the heart, but she steps quickly the side and uses his own momentum to flip him painfully on his back, crushing between his now-unprotected legs and causing him to fade the blackness.*

*The final bandit drops his weapon and collapses to his knees.*

"Please good master!" he pleads to Yuriko's little-boy-form, "Please spare my life.  I didn't mean to hurt anybody--please show me mercy!"

*Of course, that would be more mercy than this bandit had shown the other little boy he was slicing up near the stables as he tried to escape to summon help.* 
(OOC

Yuriko's First Touch Attack 15 + 5 = 20, Hit.

Opposed Trip Attempt Yuriko vs Flanker 17 + 8 = 25 vs 3 + 3 = 6, Flanker is Tripped.

Follow-Up 8 + 9 = 17, Hit.

Flanker takes 12 Damage and is knocked unconscious.

Yuriko's Second Touch Attack 2 + 5 = 7, Miss.

Raper's Attack 4 + 7 = 11, Miss.

Yuriko's Follow-Up Trip Touch 17 + 5 = 22, Hit.

Opposed Trip Attempt Yuriko vs Raper 14 + 8 = 22, vs 13 +3 = 16, Raper is Tripped

Yuriko's Follow-up Follow-up Attack 9 + 9 = 18, Hit.

Raper takes 9 damage and falls unconscious.

Straggler surrenders.

Congratulations, Yuriko just beat 4 2nd-level fighters, and a Fighter2/Rogue2!)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Zaeryn next takes Valyssa to the Menagerie, where there are hundreds of different animals from all sorts of places, some magically-augmented as well.*

*Valyssa really likes some of cute, furry animals that she sees, but she seems to spend half the time smiling wistfully at Zaeryn anyways.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Diedrik:
[SBLOCK]
*Diedrik experiences a whirlwind of sensations as he goes bar-hopping: laughing, drinking, flirting with waitresses, more drinking, and indeed the whole world seems to whirl around him until everything goes dark--he must have drunk too much and fallen asleep at the table.*

*Then everything seems to blur and distort, and finds himself hearing a familiar-sounding voice...*

"Evrard.  Evrard?" 

*He looks up, way up because somehow he is much shorter now, like a child, and sees his mother Roese smiling down at him.  This must be a dream--but it seems so real*

"Evrard, come up on my lap and let me give you a hug!"

*As he joins his mother, she strokes him with gentle affection.*

"Evrard, never give up hope, you hear me?  Because I never did.  And if you're ever lost in yourself, just remember this rhyme I heard one day while Spelljamming in a strange and wondrous land, 'Shining, sparkling in the night, Empyreal Shards make it aright.'  Maybe some day, you'll be a Spelljammer like me and be able to visit the same places I once did...Though that's unlikely, since they want you to be the next Lord Thibault...But maybe..."

*There is a splash of liquid on his face and Diedrik awakens with a start.*

"Are you OK lad?" the old sailor asks, "I think we lost you for a moment there!  Let's see, where was I?  Oh, you asked about jobs, and I was just talking about how they're organising some journey of exploration to go find something called the 'Empyreal Shards'...Apparently, they won't let just anyone join the mission though."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Talia:
[SBLOCK]
*Subterfuge smiles up at Talia shyly as her fingers touch his, and he returns the touch gently.*



> “I… you…. Wow. I don’t know what to say!” She leans back in her chair, thrilled at the offer, and a bit overwhelmed too. “Thank you, Subterfuge. It sounds like an amazing opportunity. I’d love to, but I’ve never held any sort of leadership role before. I do not know how to act!”




*Subterfuge smiles warmly, glad to see Talia so happy, though his fingers curl back into his palm, seeming to feel a loss as her pulls away from their touch as she leans back.*

"You don't have to answer right away if you're not ready to decide yet.  You've still got as much time as you need.  And if you don't want to have to act too much like a leader, you can always delegate some of the tasks to one of your fellow crewmates, leaving the fun parts for yourself--you would be officially in charge, but you could also just let everyone have an equal say, if you like--its only as formal as you want it to be."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 9, 2005)

Rystil:

[sblock]Talia leans forward once more, studying Subterfuge's face intently.  It was quite an honor to be asked to perform such a mission.  And what an opportunity!  A change to study Empyreal Shards!  Though Subterfuge had mentioned a reward for performing the task, just the opportunity was enough for her.  Besides, it was not like she had any immediate plans.

"No... no.  I have already decided to accept.  Your faith gives me all the confidence in my leadership skills that I need.  I am just sorry that it means we have to part ways so soon."[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jul 9, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

*Rystil Only*[SBLOCK]







			
				Straggler said:
			
		

> "Please good master!" he pleads to Yuriko's little-boy-form, "Please spare my life.  I didn't mean to hurt anybody--please show me mercy!"



*Yuriko was taught that the victim should determine the punishment.  She considered for a moment, then dismissed her disguise.*

Holding her jade daisho to his head, Yuriko chided the bandit, "Silly bandit, beaten by a girl . . . turned to banditry and not even good at that.  Your turn on the Celestial Wheel may prove to be even worse than the life you have now."  She half hoped that her taunt would not work and he would change his life for the better . . . but she doubted it.  Yuriko tilted her head toward the females, not taking her eyes off of the bandit, "You have been wronged, lost much this day . . . what sentence do you decree on this poor lost one?"[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Talia:
[SBLOCK]
"I'm just glad I could make you happy, Talia, and I'm also glad that you feel as confident in your excellence as I am."

"I will admit, though, that I'm also a bit sad that we must part ways so soon, but as the rest of your crew has not yet been gathered, that gives you some time...Would..." he seems a little bit embarrassed, "Would you like to spend some of that time with me?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*The younger girl can't seem to do anything but cry, but the older woman looks at the bandit with hardened eyes, then turns to Yuriko.*

"Spirits bless you for saving us from those awful men, most honourable Bugeisha.  This one butchered my little boy, ripped him apart unmercifully...he does not deserve to live."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 9, 2005)

Rystil:

[sblock]
She beamed, clearly pleased by the invitation.  She was beginning to think that he was not going to ask.  "I would love to!  What did you have in mind?"[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 9, 2005)

Talia:
[SBLOCK]
*Subterfuge seems a bit relieved when Talia beams and shows how pleased she is by the invitation, and he smiles back at her shyly.*

"I'm so glad!  I was thinking after this we could play a game together, then watch a play, and then have dinner together...Is...is that too much, though?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 9, 2005)

Rystil:

[sblock]
She cannot help but to laugh at Subterfuge's enthusiasm, finding it incredibly adorable.  Suddenly, she was very glad that she had returned to Eldiz in the first place.  "No, I do not think it's too much.  It sounds like a lot of fun, in fact.  I heard that the Players Guild is starting a new series of shows."[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jul 10, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

_*Rystil Only*_[SBLOCK]







			
				Older Woman said:
			
		

> "Spirits bless you for saving us from those awful men, most honourable Bugeisha.  This one butchered my little boy, ripped him apart unmercifully...he does not deserve to live."



"So be it . . . ." Yoriko stated and aimed a quick heavy slice at the bandit's neck.  

*Before the spirit left his body to join his ancestors in Yomi, or more likely await the time in Meido to be reborn on the celestial wheel, or worse descend into Gaki-do, the Realm of the hungry Dead, the realm of punishment for those who lived lifes of dishonor and selfishness, Yuriko addressed his ancestors, seeking acceptance that she ended the bandit's lives, before the bandit's could heap any more dishonor upon their ancestors.*

*Yuriko made certain the others were dead, using one of their blades, not wanting to sully her blade any more than it already had been.  She lightly inspected them for signs of taint.*

"Anything you find on them is yours to keep in recompense . . . though I suspect it will be very little.  Burn the bodies . . . ,"  Yuriko paused, knowing it wasn't enough.  Kicking the leg of one of them Yuriko bent over, obscuring the sight of what she was doing from the woman and child.  She then slid three gold coins onto the ground silently just beneath to the man.  The coins would be seen when the body was moved later.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 10, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil Only

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn, grinning himself, holds Valyssa close, captivated by her smile, as they stroll through the menagerie. Spending several hours viewing the plethora of animals, Zaeryn whispers in her ear when he spots one of his favourites some of which are of the cute furry variety.*

“I could view the animals all day, especially with you Valyssa, but I want to show you more...”

*He wispers as they leave the menagerie, their heads together, walking slowly towards the next destination...*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Kirkesh:
> [SBLOCK]
> *Vanessa smiles and laughs as Kirkesh shows her all the wondrous things in the embassies and tells her little tidbits about the planets and funny stories he has heard.*
> 
> ...



RA: [sblock]"Well, Amarathia is always a beautiful place, Rhapsodia has great style in it's crysiltine architecture, and Xarta is exitic and unique, but I'm guessing the wild flaura of Chuliit, because I think you spotted a few of the orchids like the one you sport so beautifuly.  But tell me, which did you like the best?"  Kirkesh smiles as holds her hand with one arm, and strokes her back and hair gently with the other, gazing tenderly at her.[/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 10, 2005)

Rystil:

[sblock]*Diedrik's head swam about, and he groggily gauged his environment. He fumbled about mentally until he arrived at the old sailor's words, and latched onto them thinking they'd get him somewhere.*

_Empyreal Shards? Was that a memory? Or something I thought was a memory, built from the old sailor's mutterings while I was passed out... Meh. If I can get in on this job it'd pay pretty damn well, assuming they're looking for more than your run-of-the-mill spelljammer. If it's worthwhile though, I might just join up to get access to these shards, bugger any coin involved. Well, assuming they're actually tangible items of power that is. I've been screwed over by that type of prize before. Guess it all depends really, I'll try to get in on the job and depending on which would be more useful to me I'll either play nice and accept my pay, or possibly play dirty and make off with these shards if I can get away with it._

"Not just anyone you say? Sounds like good money nonetheless. What can you tell me about it? Know any specifics of what the people in charge are looking for in employees?" he asked, still managing decent conversation despite intoxication. He was just hoping he'd remember all the right answers in the morning.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 10, 2005)

Talia:
[SBLOCK]
*Subterfuge grins, greatly pleased that Talia has accepted his invitation and is so willing to spend time with him.*

"I'm glad!  And you are certainly right about the new shows.  I had wanted to see _Culana_, the one about the Conacian enchantress and her star-crossed romance tonight, the opening night, but it just didn't seem right without someone special with whom to share it...But now I have you here with me, Talia, so I'd love to see it with you.  Does that sound like something that would interest you?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 10, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Are you sure they do not have anything you need?" the older woman asks, "You have saved our lives, and we would be most honoured if there was something we could do or give you in return."

*The younger woman, little more than a girl really, though her body has developed far enough to turn the bandits' eyes, is more direct, rushing forward and wiping the tears, horror, and despair from her eyes to meet Yuriko's as she bows all the way to the ground and kisses Yuriko's feet.*

"Oh thank you Bugeisha-sama!  You have saved our lives, and since we have nothing to offer, I offer my life to you that you have saved in return.  How can I serve you, honoured lady?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 10, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]


> “I could view the animals all day, especially with you Valyssa, but I want to show you more...”



"Oh, Zaeryn, I want to see everything with you!  Lead on, and I'll be by your side."

*Zaeryn leads Valyssa to the Diamond Lens, a small area where the earth in the bottom of the flying city (I did mention Erilan flys high in the clouds, right?) has been dug away and replaced by translucent crystal, allowing those nearby to see through to the ground and enjoy the beautiful view of the land below.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 10, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
*Vanessa smiles and leans into Kirkesh's stroking as she answers.*

"Those were all wonderful, but actually it isn't even any of them.  My favourites from all of those you showed me are the Dolathi.  Could you imagine how amazing it would be to be a Dolathi?  Always able to change to be someone different?  Just think of easy it would be to avoid Sanchez then, and everyone else too!  I know it might sound silly, but if I was a Dolathi, I think I would use the form-changing ability to make myself more plain.  I know most girls would give anything to have my beautiful blonde hair, blue eyes, perfect figure...But maybe if my breasts weren't so big, and my hair and eyes were a dull brown, people would stop looking at me as a sex object or pretty doll and start seeing me as my own woman...I don't know, what do you think?  The Dolathi's everchanging nature just makes them seem mysterious to me...romantic...and very appealing."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 10, 2005)

Diedrik:
[SBLOCK]
"Hmm...I think they are looking for competent and experienced spelljammers who enjoy exploring or something like that.  A lot of people want in, though, and many are offering to join fer free just to get a chance to see these things, way out in a deep corner of the Unknown Spheres, plus the fact that it seems like there's going to be a lot of gorgeous girls aboard, so I'd figure the best way to get the job is to also offer free service as well, though I don't know yer skill for sure, so maybe they'd pick ye anyway...the mission seems to have been indirectly sponsored by the Archduke himself, though, so anybody in on this thing is going to score mega-big brownie points for it...and ye know what they say...all the doors in Eldiz open on their own for a friend of the Archduke...I just wish I hadn't broken me leg when I did, or I'd be jumping on this as fast as I could."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 10, 2005)

RA: [sblock]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Gaius:
> [SBLOCK]
> "What are you doing here, slave? Get back to the gladiatorial arena--you can't come in here and harass the High Praetors and the Archons."
> [/SBLOCK]




"Wadch who you call slave, Praetorian. I am a free man now after that bloodbath a few weeks ago. Aint noone gonna chain me again."

He reaches into his pocket, anfd carefully shows the letter to the guard.

"Id seems dat de senator wants to be harassed by me. Now led me through."[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jul 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Kirkesh:
> [SBLOCK]
> *Vanessa smiles and leans into Kirkesh's stroking as she answers.*
> 
> ...



Rystil[sblock]"But Dolathi's ever changing nature has two sides as well.  Some never trust the Dolathi because they feel they never can.  Those that know the nature of one often judge them to be hiding something.  Conflicted over who they are, the person on the outside, or the inside.  Dolathi revel in life, but their life is not an easy one.  Tis both sides of the coin of mystery.  There is the intreague, the adventure, the romance, but also the mistrust, the hurt, and the deception."  Kirkesh says, smiling in retrospect as he slides behind her just a bit and begins to rub her shoulders gently as he allows her to lean back into him.  

Kirkesh inquires, since the discussion has lead here "How do you judge who we are sweet Vanessa?  Is it the trappings of the flesh that define us?  Is it the spirit and the person within?  Or perhaps is it more?  What makes us who we are?"

Kirkesh thinks to himself _'Perhaps she might understand my true nature better than I give her credit for.  Though she her view of the world is a bit idealized.  Perhaps that is a good thing, to strive for an idea world.  She will make a fine leader of men if that is the case.'_[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 10, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil Only

[SBLOCK]*Relaxing on a blanket on the slope above the crystal, Zaeryn buys a few local delicacies and serves the rest of the bottle of swirlwine he opened earlier while they talk and view the land passing below the city. After about an hour they move to another location...*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 10, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

*Rystil Only* [SBLOCK]







			
				Older woman said:
			
		

> "Are you sure they do not have anything you need?" the older woman asks, "You have saved our lives, and we would be most honoured if there was something we could do or give you in return."



*Yuriko reflected a moment, actually surprised by the request.* _'Had the Fortunes and ancestors guided me to this point at this time because there would be something that I needed here?'_ Yuriko considered.  Nodding curtly to the older woman, as she checked the bodies for taint, she looked for anything else of significance, careful to leave the body of the one she put the coins under where it lay.



			
				Young girl said:
			
		

> "Oh thank you Bugeisha-sama!  You have saved our lives, and since we have nothing to offer, I offer my life to you that you have saved in return.  How can I serve you, honoured lady?"



 *Yuriko grabbed the girl with strong hands, standing her upright, and looked into her eyes.*

"You can serve me by helping your mother on this farm, or wherever you go, becoming a strong, yet compassionate young woman, and never becoming what these men were . . . . I saved your lives because it was the right thiing to do, my honour demanded that you be protected.  I need nor asked for ask for anything in return but your gratitude, which you have given.   Yuriko replied with out hesitation.  Yuriko continued to look into the young girl's eyes, seeming to look at what was inside, "What is your name, young one?" 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 10, 2005)

Gaius:
[SBLOCK]
*The guard looks at it and shakes his head.*

"Well, I know it wasn't you who did this, but somebody's playing a trick on you because its obviously a forgery--Lady Olivia isn't even back, is she Statius?"

*The other guard shakes his head 'No' .*

"Anyways, you need not concern yourself with this.  You may be technically freed, but that doesn't mean you still aren't a caged animal de facto."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 10, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
*Sighing in pleasure at the massage, Vanessa replies to Kirkesh breathily.*



> But Dolathi's ever changing nature has two sides as well. Some never trust the Dolathi because they feel they never can. Those that know the nature of one often judge them to be hiding something. Conflicted over who they are, the person on the outside, or the inside. Dolathi revel in life, but their life is not an easy one. Tis both sides of the coin of mystery. There is the intreague, the adventure, the romance, but also the mistrust, the hurt, and the deception.



"Hmm...I suppose you might be right, but I think I would trust the Dolathi.  Their actions on the outside would open a window to the heart on the inside, so I think they are both the person on the outside and the inside at once.  I don't think I would be mad, even if there was some deception, unless someone was trying to deceive me to cause me harm...if not, its just more mystery.  I don't know...I guess I just wish for the freedom of the Dolathi so I could revel in life like they do...but it sounds like you don't trust them...And you have lived here for longer, so you probably know best..." 



> "How do you judge who we are sweet Vanessa? Is it the trappings of the flesh that define us? Is it the spirit and the person within? Or perhaps is it more? What makes us who we are?"



"A person is not just the spirit, or the body, or the mind...All of those taken separately do not add together to make a person...As a whole, we are greater than the sum of our parts, I think--the gestalt principle...just like when two people are in love, they can be experience joy and pleasure greater than each taken separately."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 10, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Zaeryn takes Valyssa to the Great Maze, a picturesque and beautiful little labyrinth which had a pattern that was changed monthly by an Arcanist fond of mazes.  Though there were many ways to make use of the maze, including races among young men for the fastest to discover the exit in each new pattern, it is also sometimes used by young lovers as an excuse to get lost together by themselves in the middle of the maze.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 10, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Yuriko takes a look for taint and doesn't find any that is evident by looking.  Apart from their weapons and armour, the bandits mostly don't have much, though the one she defeated just at first, probably the leader, has a Shadowonyx necklace and a bag of assorted coins and trinkets stolen from various places they had robbed.*



			
				Yuriko said:
			
		

> "You can serve me by helping your mother on this farm, or wherever you go, becoming a strong, yet compassionate young woman, and never becoming what these men were . . . . I saved your lives because it was the right thiing to do, my honour demanded that you be protected. I need nor asked for ask for anything in return but your gratitude, which you have given."




"Thank you, Bugeisha-sama, you are wise as well as brave and kind.  I will do as you say, and you will always have my gratitude."



			
				Yuriko said:
			
		

> "What is your name, young one?"




"I am called Kyoko, honoured warrior...if I may ask, what is yours?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 10, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Sighing in pleasure at the massage, Vanessa replies to Kirkesh breathily.*
> 
> "Hmm...I suppose you might be right, but I think I would trust the Dolathi.  Their actions on the outside would open a window to the heart on the inside, so I think they are both the person on the outside and the inside at once.  I don't think I would be mad, even if there was some deception, unless someone was trying to deceive me to cause me harm...if not, its just more mystery.  I don't know...I guess I just wish for the freedom of the Dolathi so I could revel in life like they do...but it sounds like you don't trust them...And you have lived here for longer, so you probably know best..."
> 
> "A person is not just the spirit, or the body, or the mind...All of those taken separately do not add together to make a person...As a whole, we are greater than the sum of our parts, I think--the gestalt principle...just like when two people are in love, they can be experience joy and pleasure greater than each taken separately."



Kirkesh leans over her and kisses her gently on her forehead.  "It's not that I don't trust them sweet Vanessa, not at all.  Some people fear what they don't understand, and see the ability to shape change as simply a way to hide.  I'm am glad you feel the way you do however, for you see, I am one."

To demonstrait this point, he shifts his eyes and facial features slightly to immitate Sanchez, smiles at her, and quickly shifts back.

"Like I told you earlier Vanessa, I want to be honest with you.  However, as I said, some people are quite suspicious of my kind, so it's not something I readily admit to most people.  I trust you though, and trust that you won't spread this little truth about me around."  

Kirkesh continues to gentrly massage Vanessa's shoulders and smiles reassuringly, hoping he didn't suprise or jar her too much.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 10, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
"Wow!  You're a Dolathi?  That's amazing, and I'm so glad you shared it with me" Vanessa replies, delighted, as she turns about and gives Kirkesh another kiss, "I'm so glad you've trusted me with your wonderful secret...I promise I won't tell anyone...Hmmm...is it normal for someone to respond this way when she finds out her date is a Dolathi, Kirkesh?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 10, 2005)

Rystil:

[sblock]


> "...Does that sound like something that would interest you?"




"Wow, _Culana_ is opening tonight?  I had heard they were making a stage adaptation of it, but I thought it was not coming out for a few months!  I guess news on Chuliit is a little slow," she said sheepishly.  "That sounds great.  I really enjoyed reading that story in school."

She then glanced down at her own attire.  She looked nice, but the clothes really weren't anything fancy.  "Am I dressed appropriately for the opening night of a show?"

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 10, 2005)

Talia:
[SBLOCK]


> "That sounds great. I really enjoyed reading that story in school."



"Wonderful!  Then _Culana_ it is!"



> "Am I dressed appropriately for the opening night of a show?"




"Your beauty is so radiant that you will look perfect no matter what you wear, sweet Talia, but if you'd like, we can go shopping before the show for the prettiest dress in Eldiz because the prettiest girl in Eldiz deserves no less," Subterfuge smiles warmly at Talia.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 10, 2005)

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Wow!  You're a Dolathi?  That's amazing, and I'm so glad you shared it with me" Vanessa replies, delighted, as she turns about and gives Kirkesh another kiss, "I'm so glad you've trusted me with your wonderful secret...I promise I won't tell anyone...Hmmm...is it normal for someone to respond this way when she finds out her date is a Dolathi, Kirkesh?"



Kirkesh pulls Vanessa close, kissing her back tenderly.  "Well Vanessa, I think it's more the feeling of being trusted than anything.  And it's not like I've been decieving you for long, if realy at all, since you never asked."  Kirkesh kisses her again tenderly.  "Would you like to find some place perhaps a little more private?  I know of a place full of gardens and fountains where we could have a wonderfull spot all to ourselves."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 10, 2005)

Rystil:

[sblock]She beamed at the compliments.  "Thank you, Subterfuge, but shopping is not necessary.  What theater did you say Culnara was being shown at?  If it is at the Panopthicron, then perhaps we could stop at my apartment so I could change my clothes quickly.  I would hate to tarnish your reputation by arriving at a show with you, looking like I had just stepped off a cargo ship!"[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 10, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]


> "Well Vanessa, I think it's more the feeling of being trusted than anything. And it's not like I've been decieving you for long, if realy at all, since you never asked."




"I'm glad that I make you feel trusted...I do trust you Kirkesh--I know you want to make me happy."



> "Would you like to find some place perhaps a little more private? I know of a place full of gardens and fountains where we could have a wonderfull spot all to ourselves."




"Ohhh, that sounds absolutely wonderful, Kirkesh!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 10, 2005)

Talia:
[SBLOCK]
"Actually, its playing at the Grand Amphitheatre in the Archduke's Ward, the greatest theatre in the city!  We could definitely stop by your apartment if you prefer, but I thought I saw the most wonderful dress for you the other day in the Merchant's Ward, if you'd like to take a look?  Its right by the Festive Ward, so we can take a quick look after we play a quick game of vhaerball, if you like."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 10, 2005)

*Kirkesh*

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I'm glad that I make you feel trusted...I do trust you Kirkesh--I know you want to make me happy."
> 
> "Ohhh, that sounds absolutely wonderful, Kirkesh!"



Kirkesh rises and helps Vanessa up, offering her is arm "Shall we then?" he smiles.

Kirkesh leads Vanessa through the wards, pointing out various places of interest on the way to the Mystic Springs Bathhouse.  Once there, he'll see about aranging for one of the private rooms with the waterfall.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 10, 2005)

Rystil:

[sblock]The Grand Ampitheater?  In that case, she would definitely have to change her clothes.  There was not way her outfit was fancy enough for a place like that.  "Vhaerball and shopping it is, then," she replied at last.  "Though I appologize in advance, it has been ages since I've played vhaerball!"[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 10, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
*Vanessa takes Kirkesh's arm gently, and he leads her to the nearby Mystic Springs Bathhouse.  Zarina, the owner, a cat-like Feldori with light-blue hair, smiles and greets them.*

"Welcome to the Mystic Springs!  How can I help you today?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 10, 2005)

Talia:
[SBLOCK]
*Subterfuge smiles and shakes his head.*

"Well, let's see what you've got, then," he teases, and the two head off to the vhaerball court.

*They play a few matches, back and forth, and though Subterfuge holds his own and wins a few games, Talia still winds up winning in the end.*

"Wow!" Subterfuge says, breathing heavily, "If that's how you play now, you must have been simply extraordinary back when you used to practise.

*He wipes away a bead of sweat and then, thinking better of it, ripples his form and shifts into the same person as before, but completely clean and no longer disheveled.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 10, 2005)

Rystil:

[sblock]Talia leans against a nearby wall, trying to catch her breath.  "That was fun!  You're pretty good, yourself," she replied, once her heartbeat had slowed some.  Seeing the way Subterfuge collects himself, she nods in approval, before attempting to do the same thing.  [/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jul 10, 2005)

*Kirkesh*

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Vanessa takes Kirkesh's arm gently, and he leads her to the nearby Mystic Springs Bathhouse.  Zarina, the owner, a cat-like Feldori with light-blue hair, smiles and greets them.*
> 
> "Welcome to the Mystic Springs!  How can I help you today?"



"Yes, we'd like one of the private waterfall rooms please."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 10, 2005)

Talia:
[SBLOCK]
*Talia succeeds at collecting herself, and then Subterfuge offers his hand and asks* 

"Shall we check out that dress now, Talia?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 10, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, there's only one of those--its called the Waterfall Room.  How long would you like it?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 10, 2005)

Rystil:

[sblock]She nods and takes his hand.  "Absolutely!"

As they make their way to the shop, Talia asks, "So, Subterfuge, aside from the Empyreal Shards, what has been going on around Eldiz?"[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jul 10, 2005)

*Kirkesh*

Rystil
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well, there's only one of those--its called the Waterfall Room.  How long would you like it?"
> [/SBLOCK]"Well, we can start with 2 hours, and can we pay for any more we may need later?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 10, 2005)

Talia:
[SBLOCK]
*Subterfuge smiles and squeezes Talia's hand gently, leading her towards the Merchant's Ward.*



> "So, Subterfuge, aside from the Empyreal Shards, what has been going on around Eldiz?"



"Hmm...well, there's always lots of things going in here, as you know.  We've had a few celebrities visit, I guess, but nothing much interesting except the Shards since you heard last."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 10, 2005)

Rystil:

[sblock]She gently squeezed his hand in return, and allowed him to lead the way to the Merchant's Ward.  She listened to what he had to say, while occasionally glancing at the outfits displayed in the windows.  No doubt about it, Dolathi fashions were the best out of all the worlds she had visited.  She had missed the fine and elaborate clothing that her people favored... the clothing on most other worlds seemed dull by comparison.

"Well, I suppose the Empyreal Shards is excitement enough," she replied, looking back to Subterfuge with a smile.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 10, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
*The Feldori nods and smiles.*

"Sounds like a plan.  That'll be 24 credits then."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 10, 2005)

*Kirkesh*

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *The Feldori nods and smiles.*
> 
> "Sounds like a plan.  That'll be 24 credits then."



Kirkesh settles up (unless Vanessa insists, at which point he won't argue), takes the key, gets directions, and then walks arm in arm with Vanessa back to their room.  When they arive, he opens the door and lets her in first, so she see the room herself.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 10, 2005)

Talia:
[SBLOCK]
"With the shards and your return, there's enough excitement now to give me chills," Subterfuge replies with a smile, as he guides Talia through the Merchant's Ward to one store in particular, "Ah, here we are.  Glamour is the finest dressmaker in all of the Known Spheres, and she has a very special dress today for a very special girl."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 10, 2005)

Rystil:

[sblock]Her jaw dropped when she saw what store he was leading her to.  Sure, everyone knew of Glamor, her dresses were renouned as the most beautiful, and the most expensive as well.  She did a quick tally of her current funds, then double checked her math.  However, no matter how many times she added and re-added, the total was not nearly enough to be able to afford one of Glamor's dresses.

She tried to remove the expression of panic on her face.  "I-I don't know, Subterfuge.  It is true that he dresses are very beautiful, but..." she wracked her brain, trying to come up with an excuse to save her from embarrassment.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 10, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
"Celimene?" Zarina calls.

*A full-busted Rowaini girl with chestnut-brown hair, a large smile, and a two-piece bathing suit beckons for the two to follow, reaching the end of the hallway and leading the two into a large room, filled with what seems to be a large indoor lake, complete with a beautiful cascading waterfall and plenty of smiling, chatting, laughing people, both men and women, but all wearing two-piece (for women) and one-piece (for men) bathing suits. All around the room, there are many doors, which seem to lead into private baths.*

*She unlocks the door at the end of the room, opening it gently to reveal the room inside and holding it open, motioning for her two clients to enter ahead of her.* 

*The Waterfall Chambre is furnished with a beautiful blue decor, including a set of cute light-blue towels neatly folded on a reclining chair by the side of the pool.  Crystal clear and noticably natural, the water steams up from below, bubbling gently as it does, gently caressing the sides of the natural rock bottom of the pool. Most magnificent of all is a large and energetic blue waterfall, cascading playfully down the rocks built along the walls and ceiling and pouring downwards, creating a special spot near the back of the pool where a bather can luxuriantly bask underneath the waterfall.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 10, 2005)

Talia:
[SBLOCK]
*Subterfuge looks confused and a bit scared at Talia's panic, and he reflexively brings his arm around her to comfort her in a hug, and then blushes and starts to remove it.*

"Don't worry, Talia.  Let's go check Glamour's shop--you deserve the best!  And you're my guest today, so if there's anything you like, its yours!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 10, 2005)

Rystil:

[sblock]Apparantly, her attempt to not look panicked had failed miserably.  But, she rather liked the feeling of his arm around her shoulder, so she reached up to stop him before he could remove it.

"Well.... there is no harm in looking, I suppose," she said at last.  She took in a deep breath, before smiling a little.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 10, 2005)

Talia:
[SBLOCK]
*Subterfuge keeps his arm around Talia when she reaches up to touch him and keep his arm there, and he smiles.*

"Alright, then let's take a look," and with his arm around her he guides Talia into Glamour's shop.

*A smiling, stunningly-lovely girl sits behind a little counter, sewing some stitches into a piece of cloth, though she quickly looks up when she hears the door and her eyes light up and she puts on a big smile, walking out to meet her two visitors.*

*Her raven-black hair is meticulously styled in an alluring pattern, and the scandalous dress she wears is incredibly beautiful--the brilliant red perfectly complimenting the girl's bright blue eyes.*

"What can I do to you today Subterfuge?" she asks sweetly.

"Hi Glamour," Subterfuge replies, "This is Talia, and we'd like to look at a few dresses for her for the opening of _Culana_ tonight."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 10, 2005)

Rystil:

[sblock]
She glances around the shop briefly, before turning her attention to the smiling woman who greeted them.  She was amazed at how beautiful her dress was, especially considering the little amount of fabric it was made from.  The fact that Glamor knows Subterfuge by name is not lost on her.

"Good afternoon," she says, when Subterfuge introduces her.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 10, 2005)

Talia:
[SBLOCK]
"How do you do?" Glamour asks Talia, "So you're Talia?  You're just as lovely in person as all the fabulous descriptions I've been hearing from Subterfuge!"

*She sees Talia looking at her dress.*

"Do you like my dress?  I have a few more just like it, and some others that would be perfect for you if you want a bit more cover," she smiles kindly.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 10, 2005)

Rystil:

[sblock]
"Yes, I am Talia.  It is very nice to meet you, Glamor," Talia replies politely.  She could feel the color spreading across her cheeks at Glamor's comment.  Subterfuge had been talking about her?  Wow!

"Yes, I do like your dress," she replied.  "It is quite beautiful, though I am not sure if I could pull off something so daring!"[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 11, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil Only

[SBLOCK]*Having recently explored the new maze, Zaeryn leads Valyssa slowly through the maze to an isolated spot where he thinks no one will disturb them, before kissing her passionately.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 11, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

*Rystil Only*[SBLOCK]







			
				Kyoko said:
			
		

> "I am called Kyoko, honoured warrior...if I may ask, what is yours?"



"I am Yuriko, little one," Yuriko answered.  "I must be on my way, what you find among the bodies is yours." 

*Yuriko scanned the horizon in every direction, making certain no wolves - or wolves in human clothes to be more appropriate - had noticed the smoke and come to take advantage.  Before continuing on her way, Yuriko will make one circuit around the homestead in a wide arch of about 3/4 mile looking for stragglers, or the rest of the men, before continuing on her way.* [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Talia:
[SBLOCK]
*Glamour smiles knowingly at Talia's blush.*

"Hmm, then let's try something a bit less daring, but just as beautiful--sound good?...Would you like to come with me to the dressing rooms?"

*Subterfuge gives Talia a supportive squeeze and smiles as he lets go so she can follow Glamour if she wants.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa looks around the maze cheerfully, puzzling at how to find a way out but more than willing to follow Zaeryn's lead--she always gets lost after all.  When they reach the secluded spot near a fragrant and colourful bed of flowers, Valyssa giggles as Zaeryn reaches out to kiss her, and then returns his kiss with an equal fervour.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Kyoko bows as Yuriko takes her leave.  Yuriko's perimeter search proves to be a good idea because she notices another bandit who wasn't close enough to see her earlier fight until it was too late and so decided to hide behind the barn and wait for her to leave.  He's still there, and he doesn't notice Yuriko spotting his hiding place.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 11, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil Only

[SBLOCK]*Holding her close after their kiss, Zaeryn smiling tenderly says*

“I think I’ve run out of favourite places, though I may not be remembering clearly after that kiss. What would you like to do now Valyssa?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Is there somewhere where we can watch the sunset together?" Valyssa asks, dreamy-eyed.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 11, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil Only

[SBLOCK]“There certainly is...I think you’ll love it.”

*He responds delightedly, as they stroll arm in arm to the most romantic place he can think of in Erilan with an open view of the sky.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Zaeryn leads Valyssa out of the maze and through the city, until they reach the spot of which he had been thinking. The beautiful little lake has a lush meadow filled with flowers on its banks, where they can sit down and have an unobscured view of the sky. Meanwhile, beautiful fireflies of all different colours fly through the air around them like a rainbow of little dancing lights.*

"Oh, you're right Zaeryn--I do love it!" Valyssa exults, throwing her arms around him and giving him a long kiss in anticipation of the beautiful sunset about to begin before them.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 11, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil Only

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn returns the kiss which leaves him breathless, before cuddling up to Valyssa and watching the sunset until it becomes dark. Once it becomes dark enough to limit their vision he mutters a few arcane syllables, casting low-light vision on first Valyssa and then himself.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa smiles and cuddles Zaeryn tenderly, watching the beautiful sunset and the rainbow fireflies before turning to gaze at Zaeryn with dreamy eyes for a bit.  As the stars come out, Valyssa looks up at them in rapture with her magically-enhanced vision, sighing and melting gently deeper into Zaeryn's embrace.*

"Oh Zaeryn!  Can you believe that the two of us will soon be up there in the sky with the stars?  Its just so amazing!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 11, 2005)

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]


> "Hmm, then let's try something a bit less daring, but just as beautiful--sound good?...Would you like to come with me to the dressing rooms?"




"Sounds great," Talia replies enthusiastically.  She guves Subterfuge a smile over her shoulder, before moving to follow Glamor.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 11, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil Only

[SBLOCK]“Valyssa, I can hardly believe it myself...this morning I was wondering how I was going to get into the stars, and now I get to share it with the woman I have quickly grown to love.”

*He says softly, embracing her more tenderly, and giving her another long lingering kiss.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 11, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

*Rystil Only*[SBLOCK]*Yuriko examined the final bandit, sizing him up as she silently approached.  She kept her appearance the same, and kept her daisho sheathed.  If she got within striking distance, she asked, "The question you should ask yourself is, 'Do I deserve to share in the fate of my fellow bandits?'

*That split second would reveal the honesty of the man, and determine his fate.*

OOC: Full defend.  Dodge opponent of the watcher.  Defensive throw to stunning fist, all subdual if attacked.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 11, 2005)

Rystil:

[sblock]*Diedrik groans inwardly. The job wouldn't pay unless he was specifically sought out, which he clearly wasn't. He couldn't make off with the shards, because the chances of crossing the Archduke and getting away with it were astronomically miniscule. And then if he was successful, he'd become well-known in no small way. Not that being a friend of the Archduke was a bad thing, there were many benefits, just that with any additional attention on him Evrard had a better chance of being detected should he accidently slip out.*

*The pros were also pretty good, once they were given a chance. Getting far, far away from here was his original intention, and unexplored crystal spheres was about as far as one could realisticly get. Getting on the good side of the Archduke was also great in regards to favours and assistance, and it'd give him good odds of getting in on well paid jobs offered by the Archduke in future. If he wasn't in the mood for rubbing shoulders with the Archduke though, Diedrik could probably just stay with any new civilisations they discovered in the unexplored sphere. He could stick around and explore more, that was always fun.*

"Hmm," Diedrik said in serious thought. Pros and cons had been weighed equally here, and it could take some time to decide, was it time he had? There needed to be a deciding factor, even just a small one, to allow him a firm decision for or against.

_Oh, that's right. There'll be ladies aboard, attractive ones apparently... alright, decision made._

"So where do I need to go if I want to offer my services?" Diedrik asks, deciding finally that he did want in.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jul 11, 2005)

*Kirkesh*

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Celimene?" Zarina calls.
> 
> *A full-busted Rowaini girl with chestnut-brown hair, a large smile, and a two-piece bathing suit beckons for the two to follow, reaching the end of the hallway and leading the two into a large room, filled with what seems to be a large indoor lake, complete with a beautiful cascading waterfall and plenty of smiling, chatting, laughing people, both men and women, but all wearing two-piece (for women) and one-piece (for men) bathing suits. All around the room, there are many doors, which seem to lead into private baths.*
> 
> ...



"Well, what do you think?" Kirkesh asks Vanessa.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Talia:
[SBLOCK]
*Glamour leads Talia through a room filled with a whole bunch of lovely clothes, jewelry, and accessories to a set of pretty doors in the back, each of which leads to a plush and opulent dressing room.*

"Just need to do some measurements first," the beautiful dressmaker says with a smile, "Though I guess you could change them to fit the dress too if you wanted."

*She winks*

"Would you like me to measure you or have you shift?  If you'd like to be measured, should I do it with your current clothing on or without?  It is more accurate without, of course, but I do not wish to do anything that will embarrass you."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Is it fate?" Valyssa wonders aloud, "Have the stars aligned in our favour?  Or perhaps we have just chosen the best of all possible paths today by good fortune...I know it sounds weird to say it this way, but I'm glad that you fell onto me this morning!"

*And she kisses him back, deep in the throes of passion.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"No," the bandit answers simply, not drawing his weapon or moving to attack.

*He looks on edge though, as if he is about to bolt if Yuriko makes a move to attack.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Diedrik:
[SBLOCK]
"I'm not sure, but I believe that there's a gal in the Laughing Sail Inn in the Traveler's Ward--you know the place, I'm sure--named Jasyra who's accepting applicants.  Heard she's quite a cutie, too!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 11, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil Only [SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "No"



"Then who are you? And explain your skulking and hiding,"  Yuriko insisted.  _'I do not have time to waste on this one, but I cannot simply kill him without cause . . . and watching is not cause.'_  *Yuriko tried to read the bandit, looking for tell-tale signs of whether he's telling the truth . . . or even who he is.*[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
"Wow!" Vanessa breathes, "This is amazing!"

*She turns to the smiling Rowaini girl and hands her a fat Rowaini Gold Crown.*  

"Thank you very much Celimene."

*Celimene bows deeply.*

"It was my honour and pleasure, milady."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*The bandit's garb, reminiscent of that of the others, suggests that he is a part of their group.*

"I was hiding here so that you wouldn't attack me, Great Lady.  I saw your exquisite martial skills performed upon my older brother, and I feared for my life."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 11, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil Only[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I was hiding here so that you wouldn't attack me, Great Lady.  I saw your exquisite martial skills performed upon my older brother, and I feared for my life."



"Was it sufficient to turn from your ways of banditry and help others rather than be a burden to our society?"  Yuriko asked.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Sure, whatever you say.  I doubt one man like me could be an effective bandit anyway."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 11, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil Only[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Sure, whatever you say.  I doubt one man like me could be an effective bandit anyway."



 "I doubt the conviction in your voice, bandit," Yuriko commented, dubious.  Then she asked, "What is your name? What reasons have you to turn to banditry in this area?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"I am Kizama Shofu.  I became a bandit to follow my older brother, nothing more."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 11, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil Only[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I am Kizama Shofu.  I became a bandit to follow my older brother, nothing more."



"Well, Kizama Shofu, are you willing to work off the loss of honor you and your brother have brought to your ancestors?"  Yuriko asked.  If so, Yuriko will introduce him to the women, explaining that he is there to work the farm with them in payment for what happened this day - - that is if he doesn't have anywhere else to go.

OOC: Just working through her intentions.  I would be happy to walk through the discussions or not with you at your leisure and choice    [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 11, 2005)

*Kirkesh*

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Wow!" Vanessa breathes, "This is amazing!"
> 
> *She turns to the smiling Rowaini girl and hands her a fat Rowaini Gold Crown.*
> 
> ...



Kirkesh smiles and wraps his arms around Vanessa's waist tenderly, kissing her ear from behind.  He says, softly into her ear "I'm glad you like it.  It's ours for as long as you want, to do in what we wish.  You need only ask, and I shall make it so my goddess."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"It would appear that I have no choice, but I would rather not stay here.  They must despise me for the murders committed by my brother, and how he was going to force himself on them..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
*Vanessa shivers in pleasure from Kirkesh's gentle touch on her ear.*

"You're so sweet, Kirkesh," Vanessa sighs, "To offer me whatever I want...But I'm so bored of getting whatever I want...I'm the one who owes you my life for your brave and gallant rescue in Rowain and then again for helping me have a night on the town.  Why don't we just do whatever you want?"

"There's only one thing..." she whispers
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 11, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

*Rystil Only*[SBLOCK]







			
				Kizama Shofu said:
			
		

> "It would appear that I have no choice, but I would rather not stay here.  They must despise me for the murders committed by my brother, and how he was going to force himself on them..."



"Of course you have a choice . . . maybe not one that you would make - but you have a choice.  You could run away right now and I'd cut you down.  You could apologize, swear never to return and leave, and if I truly believed you, I would allow you to leave.  Or, you and I could walk over to the farm, explain the situation and see what happens," Yuriko explained.  "By far the easiest path would be to run away, though the outcome would not be welcome, I would think.  The most difficult path, yet possibly the most rewarding, would be to come with me to speak with them.  You are alone . . . they are now alone - apart neither of you may survive, together . . . there is a chance.  There is a fourth . . . I could just turn you over to the magistrates and I could bear testimony.  What is the penalty for murder, theft, and the like?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 11, 2005)

*Kirkesh*

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Vanessa shivers in pleasure from Kirkesh's gentle touch on her ear.*
> 
> "You're so sweet, Kirkesh," Vanessa sighs, "To offer me whatever I want...But I'm so bored of getting whatever I want...I'm the one who owes you my life for your brave and gallant rescue in Rowain and then again for helping me have a night on the town.  Why don't we just do whatever you want?"
> 
> "There's only one thing..." she whispers



"And what is that dear Vanessa?" Kirkesh asks.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
"I didn't bring a bathing suit..." she whispers softly, "So I guess we'll have to bathe in the nude."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Hmm...I think I like my chances with the magistrates better than with you," Shofu replies, "Because I may be in trouble if you decide not to believe me, and I have no intention of staying here to see my brother's shame every day in the eyes of these women."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 11, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil Only[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Hmm...I think I like my chances with the magistrates better than with you," Shofu replies, "Because I may be in trouble if you decide not to believe me, and I have no intention of staying here to see my brother's shame every day in the eyes of these women."



"Very well, I didn't think you wanted a chance to redeem your family name in their eyes . . . or in the eyes of your ancestors - but I had to give you the chance," Yuriko replied.  She thought about the distance to the nearest magistrates, and whether it was on the way.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 11, 2005)

*Kirkesh*

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I didn't bring a bathing suit..." she whispers softly, "So I guess we'll have to bathe in the nude."



Kirkesh smiles to Vanessa and says "I'm ok with that as long as you are.  I don't want you to do anything here that you don't want to.  Be it my desires or yours, this is still a night for you to remember and cherish, and don't want you to do anything you might regret."   Kirkesh holds her tight, and rocks back and forth gently, soothing and comforting her, hoping to put her at ease about any concerns.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Yuriko thinks on it and remembers that the nearest magistrate would be located in a small town to the south, whereas the monastery is away from civilisation in the mountains to the west.  It will lengthen her journey to go there.*

"Actually, my ancestors would probably approve...There's hiton, yakuza, and even a ninja or two back along the family tree."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
"Kirkesh, I trust you completely, and I know that you would never do anything without thinking of me...You make me feel warm and cherished inside in a way that the others who just thought of how they could use me for their pleasure or keep me as a pretty piece of property never did...Is...is this how it feels to truly be loved?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 11, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[SBLOCK]







			
				Kizama Shofu said:
			
		

> "Actually, my ancestors would probably approve...There's hiton, yakuza, and even a ninja or two back along the family tree."



"Yes, I suppose ancestors like that would approve . . . if you didn't suck at it so much,"  Yuriko replied irritably.  _'Was the man trying to be annoying?'_ Yurio wondered to herself.  She looked him over again, she couldn't delay her journey that long . . . she needed to get to the monastery.  _'This would have been so much easier had I simply killed him rather than try to change him,'_ she thought.  

OOC: Did she recognize the name among any shadowed company?  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 11, 2005)

*Kirkesh*

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Kirkesh, I trust you completely, and I know that you would never do anything without thinking of me...You make me feel warm and cherished inside in a way that the others who just thought of how they could use me for their pleasure or keep me as a pretty piece of property never did...Is...is this how it feels to truly be loved?"



Kirkesh turns Vanessa around in his arms, and looks her in the eyes.  "Perhaps it is.  Perhaps it is the feeling of having someone hoping you'll be truely happy with whatever happens as much as they will.  Wanting to make someone feel special is something I think most people don't understand.  Making someone feel special is one of the most fantastic feelings in the world.  And while I have said to you I promise nothing beyond tonight, tonight is my night to make you feel special.  To worship you like the goddess you are, like you deserve to be worshiped.  If this is to be loved, then you are sweet Vanessa.  But I want you to have no illusions about what may happen beyond tonight either.  I have no wish to hurt you, only to give you something special to remember and cherish, for it is what you deserve."

Kirkesh smiles warmly and gazes into her eyes, "So, tonight is for what you truely desire, be it to fill my desires, your own, or perhaps both.  And I will understand whatever you decide."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Shofu shrugs.*

"It wasn't my idea--it was my brother's.  I'm not much for fighting, really."

(OOC: Nope, no Kizamas from the Shadow Clan in recent memory)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
"Kirkesh...do you really think I'm special?" Vanessa whispers, "I'm sure there are lots of other girls who would love to be with you too...that's why you don't promise me anything right?  Oh, to live the life of a Swashbuckler...how grand it would be..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 11, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil Only [SBLOCK]







			
				Shofu said:
			
		

> "It wasn't my idea--it was my brother's.  I'm not much for fighting, really."



"Which is why you hid and hoped to share in the spoils, right?"  Yuriko asked. 

OOC: Sense motive +11 for this whole discussion [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 11, 2005)

*Kirkesh*

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Kirkesh...do you really think I'm special?" Vanessa whispers, "I'm sure there are lots of other girls who would love to be with you too...that's why you don't promise me anything right?  Oh, to live the life of a Swashbuckler...how grand it would be..."



"I promise you nothing because I don't feel it's right too.  I will not promise you the world to bed you, or anyone.  I promise you nothing because I am a wanderer, and I don't know where I will end up on any given day.  I promise you nothing because I don't believe that I could promise anythinge else.  However, you, sweet Vanessa, are special.  You're a charming and wonderful woman who has never been treated as such, which is a shame."   Kirkesh says, smiling warmly.

"The life I lead is hard, for there are times when I know not where I will sleep or when I will eat, but I get to experience all that life has to offer, and that is what I seek.  To experience life as it comes is one of life's simple pleasures.  And it's one I hope I've shared with you so far tonight, and will continue to do so as long as you wish."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"My brother was kind--well at least he was to me--and he never made me take part in the violence and killing that I found distasteful."

(Sense Motive:

He seems to be telling the truth about disliking violence and preferring the magistrate--he probably thinks he will get a lighter sentence from the magistrate than from the women on the farm, whom he has already witnessed tell Yuriko to execute a helpless unconscious person.  He seems upset that his brother was killed and that he has been caught and might be killed.  He seems to be honest when he said that he thinks that he would not make an effective bandit by himself in any case.)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
"To experience all life has to offer...." Vanessa repeats some of Kirkesh's words back to him, "Oh Kirkesh--That sounds so wonderful!  That's just what I've always wanted!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 11, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil [sblock]







			
				Shofu said:
			
		

> "My brother was kind--well at least he was to me--and he never made me take part in the violence and killing that I found distasteful."



"What did you like about being a bandit with your brother?"  Yuriko asked.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"There's really nothing much to like about the banditry itself.  Quite distasteful stuff.  But I got to be with my brother, and he's the only family I have.  It was hard to try to convince him to try something else without his making me feel like a traitor to our family.  And to be honest, the money my brother brought in wasn't bad either."

(Sense Motive:
He seems to be telling the truth--he didn't like doing any of this, but he wanted to stick with his brother and the money was good.)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 11, 2005)

Rystil:


[SBLOCK]


> "Would you like me to measure you or have you shift?  If you'd like to be measured, should I do it with your current clothing on or without?  It is more accurate without, of course, but I do not wish to do anything that will embarrass you."




Talia brushed her hair our of her eyes as she considered her choices.  "I'd prefer to be measured," she replied shyly, "And I guess it wold be best if the measurements were accurate."

[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jul 11, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock] "Very well, Kizama Shofu, get out of here,"  Yuriko relented.  "I'll keep my ears open, however, and if I find that your returned to banditry . . . or worse . . . we will have unfinished business . . . do we have an understanding?  Is there something you want to ask?"[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Talia:
[SBLOCK]
"Sounds great, Talia.  Please disrobe for me--as much as you are willing--in the dressing room," Glamour says with a supportive smile, pulling out a flexible piece of tape used for measuring lengths and circumferences.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Shofu shakes his head.*

"There is nothing more to ask.  Farewell, mysterious warrior, I shall bother you no more and hope that we never have cause to meet again."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 11, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock]*Yuriko watched until Shofu was out of sight, then did a small arc (so as to not follow his path) to make certain he continued on his way.*[/sblock]


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 11, 2005)

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]


> "Sounds great, Talia.  Please disrobe for me--as much as you are willing--in the dressing room," Glamour says with a supportive smile, pulling out a flexible piece of tape used for measuring lengths and circumferences.




Talia nods and steps into the dressing room.  She stripped down to a skin-tight cotton undershirt and panties.  She had ben measured before, and really was not shy about her body.  She let Glamormeasure her, the whole time wondering what sort of things Subterfuge had been saying about her.

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 12, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil Only

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn begins to caress her body more intimately, losing himself in the passion of the moment, as they continue to share their lingering kiss. When they do occasionally part to breathe, he manages to utter a few breathless words.”

“Valyssa...I’m glad...I tumbled onto...you too!”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Shofu takes a small pile of dirt, moves to the body of his brother, leans over, and lightly sprinkles it upon him, an impromptu burial to quell his spirit and let it rest in peace, and then continues on his way towards the direction of the town with the magistrate--it looks like he was going there anyway.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2005)

Talia:
[SBLOCK]
*Glamour measures Talia in many different places, sometimes tickling a little with the soft tape.  As she works, Glamour talks a bit, jumping around to different subjects:*

"So, Subterfuge told me that you love magic, right?  Well so do I dear!  What's your favourite--Ooh, that's a nice curve there!  I know just the thing!--oh, right, what's your favourite spell, Talia?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Her passion aroused by Zaeryn's intimate caresses, Valyssa shivers in pleasure and wraps her arms around his neck, pulling him up against her as she strokes his muscles gently.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 12, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Narrator said:
			
		

> *--it looks like he was going there anyway.*



_'Well, that is odd . . . I wonder if I should follow him for a while - to make certain he gets there safely,'_ Yuriko contemplated.  _'Meh, I am uncertain just how long I have to get to the monastery, I shouldn't dally on a quest of enlightenment . . . even if it is for another.'_

*Yuriko watched for a while longer, then judged the sun in the sky - trying to determine just how many hours of travel she could still make this day.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 12, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Her touch evoking more intimate thoughts, Zaeryn continues his caresses while kissing his way lightly down Valyssa’s neck before continuing to her cleavage...returning to their original point of contact earlier in the day.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 12, 2005)

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]


> "So, Subterfuge told me that you love magic, right?  Well so do I dear!  What's your favourite--Ooh, that's a nice curve there!  I know just the thing!--oh, right, what's your favourite spell, Talia?"




Talia perks up noticably when Glamor turns the conversation to the topic of magic, and talks animatedly about it with the dressmaker.  "My favorite spell?  It's difficult to say... there's so many of them out there! Though I guess my favorite that I can cast now is Read Magic, just because it allows me to study other spells. What is your favorite spell?"

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Gaius:
> [SBLOCK]
> 
> "Well, I know it wasn't you who did this, but somebody's playing a trick on you because its obviously a forgery--Lady Olivia isn't even back, is she Statius?"
> ...




[sblock]
"Hrrm. I dunno who defakto is, but I ain't no animal, and I ain't chained neither. Statius is yor name den. OK.
Because if da lady is here and she forgot to tell you, I'll know who to blame. If your lucky, you might even face _me_ in da arena then." He laughs.
"We'll see who's da caged animal _den_, Praetorian."

"So you's all really, really convinced da Lady is not here and this be a forgery, right?" [/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jul 12, 2005)

*Kirkesh*

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "To experience all life has to offer...." Vanessa repeats some of Kirkesh's words back to him, "Oh Kirkesh--That sounds so wonderful!  That's just what I've always wanted!"



"Well, sweet Vanessa, I can only give you a taste of what life has to offer.  But don't be fooled.  My life is not a charmed one by any stretch, though I'd be hard pressed to say that it is not charmed at the moment" Kirkesh runs his finger along Vanessa's chin and smiles. "It may sound romantic, and it is at times, but there is much more to it than simply wandering the worlds seeking the pleasures of life."

Kirkesh pulls her close and kisses her softly.  "My dear Vanessa, I'd fear for your safety out there.  And I don't think I could bear the pain if something were to happen to you."

Kirkesh holds her tenderly and securely in his arms.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Though it had felt like ages when time seemed to slow down during the fight, Yuriko's detour had only taken a half-hour at most.  She still had plenty of travel-time left in the day, if she was so inclined, or she could rest with the grateful women here at the farmhouse, with someone else to watch her back and perhaps a fresh meal.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*As Zaeryn's kisses bring the pair full-circle to their initial contact with Valyssa's soft body pressed against him, the reflexive sounds emitting from her mouth cannot seem to whether to giggle with joy or moan with pleasure, so she does a little bit of both, with a soft 'Oooo' escaping and breaking off in a fit of giggles, as she continues to stroke Zaeryn gently.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2005)

Talia:
[SBLOCK]
"Hmm...I love a lot of spells, but I think my favourite spell might be Teleport.  It makes travel so very convenient!  And of course whatever spell I'm using to make a dress is always my current favourite...Ah, there--all done!  I have some really great dresses that will be just perfect for you once I alter them with my magic, which will only take a minute.  Be right back, Talia!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2005)

Gaius:
[SBLOCK]


> "We'll see who's da caged animal den, Praetorian."



*The Praetorian snorts.*

"Don't talk down to your better, creature, or have you not been taught your manners in the pits?  If this is a forgery, I'll admit, its a clever one--it looks authentic--but since Senator Olivia is not here, it couldn't be correct.  Probably someone trying to get your hopes up or something--I know it couldn't have been you that did it...I bet you can't even read."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
*Vanessa leans quietly into Kirkesh for a while, relishing the feeling of safety, tenderness, and intimacy as he holds her in his arms.  Then after a while, she says in a sweet whisper:*

"Kirkesh...I know it would be dangerous, but...that night on the streets...when the thugs attacked me and you saved me...I felt so alive...like never before in my life.  Everything else just seemed so boring and stale, and I knew I needed to feel that again...that's why I've tried to find you for so long...can you help me feel that way again?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 12, 2005)

*Kirkesh*

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Vanessa leans quietly into Kirkesh for a while, relishing the feeling of safety, tenderness, and intimacy as he holds her in his arms.  Then after a while, she says in a sweet whisper:*
> 
> "Kirkesh...I know it would be dangerous, but...that night on the streets...when the thugs attacked me and you saved me...I felt so alive...like never before in my life.  Everything else just seemed so boring and stale, and I knew I needed to feel that again...that's why I've tried to find you for so long...can you help me feel that way again?"



"I can certaintly try Vanessa." Kirkesh says softly as he pulls her into a long, lingering kiss.

"Now, I believe you were mentioning bathing in the nude.  Or would you rather simply dumped you in the water dressed as you are now?"  Kirkesh grins.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 12, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Gaius:
> [SBLOCK]
> 
> *The Praetorian snorts.*
> ...





[sblock]
"And you don't have a runner you could send down to da house to see if she hasn't arrived yet? BEcause if she really wants to see me both you and I are in trouble."

[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 12, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]_Valyssa seems very passive, I wonder if this is the role she played with her mentor._

*While continuing to caress and kiss her Zaeryn goes no further than he has previously, hoping to get Valyssa a little more actively involved in their intimacy.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 12, 2005)

Rystil:

[sblock]
"Teleport does seem to be a great spell," Talia agreed.  She hoped that one day, she would have the skill to cast it.

She smiles and nods when Glamor says she has a few dresses that needed to be altered.  Smiling, she waited patiently for the dressmaker to return.  While she waited, she wondered about the empyreal shards, and the adventures that awaited her.

[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jul 12, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil Only[SBLOCK]*Yuriko looked at the sun still high in the sky and at the receding back of Shofu.  She wanted to continue her path, but perhaps there was an opportunity here as well.  It seemed she was meant to be here this day, and Yuriko did not usually question such things. After checking for anyone around, Yuriko removed a wand from her belongings and concentrated, willing the magic to work on her injured arm [1 charge].  After it worked, Yuriko replaced the wand and readjusted her belongings.

Yuriko had provided the women with some coin, in hopes that the small fortune would sustain them through this difficult time.  She decided to observe them for a while from hiding - to make certain they discovered the coins, to make certain no one else was around to bring trouble.  After a couple of hours, she would decide what to do.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh dear, no," Vanessa giggles, as she begins to disrobe, "At least let me get this dress off--its one of my favourites."

*And she slowly strips offs her clothes, piece by piece, so that only her lingerie remains to cover from total nudity.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2005)

Gaius:
[SBLOCK]
"Frankly, the chances of that are not worth our time...Next!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa continues to cuddle, caress, and kiss but in an ironic display of similar thought process, she seems to be waiting for Zaeryn to make the next move just as he is waiting for her.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 12, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Feeling that he is going to have to make the next move after all, Zaeryn begins to slowly slide Valyssa’s dress from her shoulders, lovingly kissing the flawless flesh he exposes.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2005)

Talia:
[SBLOCK]
*Eventually, Glamour returns with four dresses for Talia to try, smiling kindly:*

"These are the four that I thought might be the best.  I brought one that was a bit daring in case you wanted to try it, but I made sure the other three were elegantly beautiful without being as scandalous," she winks

*The first dress, the scandalous one, is dark black and has very little fabric, like Glamour's, dipping deep into the cleavage and likely to expose a lot of flesh, while showing it off in a becoming manner, and it is quite beautiful craftmanship.*

*The second dress is green and frilly, quite beautiful and of the finest craftmanship, though a bit too complex to be able to move around freely.*

*The third dress is a simple flowing and loose-fitting white gown, not too fancy or colourful, and very pretty.*  

*The last dress, however, is utterly gorgeous, even compared to the last two.  Elegant and beautiful, the dress is a deep blue, and unlike the others, which do admittedly fit wonderfully, this dress seems like it was made for Talia, fitting with absolute perfection over her slender curves like a second skin and accentuating all the loveliest aspects of her beauty while allowing a full range of unimpeded motion .  Swirling eddies of azure and silvery enchantment, the latter of which are the colour of Talia's eyes, ripple through the dress as Talia watches, and when she puts it on,  she can see and feel the magic in the air and on the dress stroking against her whenever she concentrates.  Along with the dress comes a set of lingerie so silky-soft that it feels pleasurable to have it press against her.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
(OOC: I don't have the saved file of the real Yuriko here at work, so I need to make sure if she has max ranks in UMD (I'm assuming that the wand is a CLW one))
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa shivers with delight and moans softly, reaching gently under Zaeryn's shirt and slowly pulling it off as she strokes the slightly-built muscle underneath.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 12, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*His shirt removed, Zaeryn continues to remove Valyssa’s dress, kissing her body affectionately all the way to her feet. Looking up at her now naked form, his voice filled with desire, he says.*

“Valyssa, you are the most beautiful woman I have ever seen!”

*Removing the rest of his clothing he returns to her embrace, caressing and kissing her alluring body more passionately than before.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 12, 2005)

Rystil:

[sblock]*Diedrik nodded, he knew the place. A cute employer, that made trying worthwhile, so even if he didn't get in having an attractive woman making the judgement wasn't too bad. Hypothetically though, some sweet talking would have him a spot.*

"I guess I should be headed to the Traveler's Ward then. I owe you my thanks," he said, and inclined his head respectfully. He slips a couple of gold over towards the old sailor to pay for the drinks, then gets up to leave.

*He wobbles somewhat, now realising a lot of alcohol went to his legs, but better it was there than busying itself with tangling his tongue. He'd have a tough time getting the job if he wasn't quick of wit enough to say the right things. He regains his composure, and starts the walk to the Laughing Sail Inn.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jul 12, 2005)

*Kirkesh*

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Oh dear, no," Vanessa giggles, as she begins to disrobe, "At least let me get this dress off--its one of my favourites."
> 
> *And she slowly strips offs her clothes, piece by piece, so that only her lingerie remains to cover from total nudity.*



Kirkesh grins at her responce, and begins to disrobe as well, though he has trouble taking his eyes of the beauty of Vanessa.  "You sure you want those to get wet?  If you want, I'll turn my head so you can slip into the water."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 12, 2005)

Rystil Only[sblock]OOC: Yes, CLW Wand (50 charges). Use Magic Device +9 [7 ranks, -1 Cha, +3 competence][/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"And you are so handsome Zaeryn...you take my breath away!" Valyssa replies, embracing him alternatingly tenderly and passionately and planting soft kisses upon his chest.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2005)

Diedrik:
[SBLOCK]
*Diedrik makes it over to the Laughing Sail in the Traveler's Ward.  He's been there before once or twice, and he was quickly befriended by the inn's sweet and lovely Dolathi innkeeper, Amity, who enjoyed her shapechanging heritage, having a different female form each time Diedrik saw her.  Today was no different, as Diedrik walks into the inn and Amity, today in the form of a weak and slender yet lithe Narlseman female with small but elegant curves and pale-blonde hair, looks up from the delicious-smelling food she has been cooking to smile warmly at Diedrik and wave for him to come over.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh thank you Kirkesh!  You're such a gentleman!" Vanessa exclaims, a bit embarrassed by the whole thing.

*As Kirkesh turns away, he hears the sound of Vanessa working on removing her lingerie, but it continues for an abnormally long time until finally she says, a bit sheepishly from embarrassment:*

"Uh...Kirkesh?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
(OOC: Ayame gave Yuriko a locket that gives a use-activated (the use is clutching it and focusing like Ayame told her) Eagle's Splendour effect for 30 minutes once per day.  Let me know if she would like to use that to augment her bonus to +11 before I roll )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 12, 2005)

*Kirkesh*

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Oh thank you Kirkesh!  You're such a gentleman!" Vanessa exclaims, a bit embarrassed by the whole thing.
> 
> *As Kirkesh turns away, he hears the sound of Vanessa working on removing her lingerie, but it continues for an abnormally long time until finally she says, a bit sheepishly from embarrassment:*
> 
> "Uh...Kirkesh?"



"Yes Vanessa?" he says, trying to avoid turning around untill she says it's safe.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Yuriko focuses on releasing her psyche and emotions, something that is often foreign-nature to the Larakese, and particularly to Ninja, as Ayame had told her, feeling a surge of warmth and confidence rush through her, and the magic causes her to reflexively smile.  Had anyone been looking at her then, they would have sworn that the grim and determined scarred woman from before had become subtly more attractive and pretty, though in reality only her mind and not her body had changed.*  

*With new confidence, she concentrated on the wand in her hand, focusing on her actions as a guardian of the women on the farm as she works to deceive the slender magical item into believing that she had the spiritual connection of a guardian Sohei.  Sure enough, a rush of cool relief washes through Yuriko's body as her wounds vanish.*

*Now she sets about to watch the women.  At first, they appear too timid to approach the bodies of the fallen, but then slowly they do so, giving them each at least a nominal funeral by sprinkling earth over their corpse, to help prevent their spirits from being corrupted by Shadowtaint and arising to finish what they started in life.  During this, they find the coins that Yuriko left for them along with the bandits other gear.  The fact that the coins are not covered in grime from days in a bandit's ownership like the rest of what they found makes them smile and offer praise to the Spirits on behalf of Yuriko and all her ancestors, though they seem a bit upset that they couldn't do anything to help such a kind person.*


(OOC:

Yuriko gains 7 hit points!
Yuriko is back up to full)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 12, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock]*With her good deeds done and recognized, Yoriko did not want to damage the karma by seeking to benefit from it.  She made certain that all of her belongings were in place, and set off, pleased with herself that she was able to help.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
"Uhmm...I'm going to seem pretty silly...but, I've been trying and I can't get this strap to come off--back home, servants usually did it for me.  I want to be able to be own woman, but...can you pull it off for me, and maybe teach me how so that I can do it right the next time?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 13, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Their bodies intertwined and their hearts racing, Zaeryn elects to arouse their love-making to its peak, completing their union slowly and tenderly.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 13, 2005)

*Kirkesh*

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Uhmm...I'm going to seem pretty silly...but, I've been trying and I can't get this strap to come off--back home, servants usually did it for me.  I want to be able to be own woman, but...can you pull it off for me, and maybe teach me how so that I can do it right the next time?"



Kirkesh, who has finished removing his clothes, says "Sure Vanessa."

Kirkesh expertly undoes the strap, explaining how he does each step.  Once he has it off of her, he says to her "Here, why don't you try it on me and you can see much better how it's done."

Kirkesh shifts into a reasonable physical likeness of Vanessa (Intentionaly not exact facialy, but body as far as he can tell matches), and slips into it and shows her how to strap it up.   "Now, you try."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Yuriko makes good time, and soon it is time to stop for the night.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Panting for breath and moaning gently, Valyssa enters the final stage quite timidly at first, but with a slowly growing ardour as she experiences intense waves of bliss.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 13, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Exhilarated by the pleasure he is giving Valyssa, and by that which he is receiving himself, Zaeryn whispers breathlessly in her ear.*

“I never want this to end!”

*Although knowing that it must eventually, he returns his mouth to hers in a fervent kiss, set to make all those before seem like a distant memory.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
*Vanessa pays careful attention to Kirkesh's deft movements as he removes the strap and pulls off the brassiere, even as her face flushes a bit with embarrassment.*

"Ohhhh...that's it!"

*When Kirkesh shifts to look like Vanessa, Vanessa claps her hands and giggles in delight, her embarrassment completely forgotten:*

"Oh, that's so neat Kirk...uhh...what should I call you when you're a girl?  I'd bet if you worked on the face, tht could even fool Sanchez!"

*As Kirkesh shows Vanessa what to do, she picks up the skill quickly, and applies and removes the brassiere a few times, laughing as she finally perfects it and hugs against Kirkesh elatedly, their topless bodies entwined for an instant and then they part.*

"Hmmm...is it weird that I feel less embarrassed to be exposed when we are both women like this?  Maybe its because I'm so attracted to you in any form, and I've come to be embarrassed a little bit around men thanks to the chauvinism of Rowain..." 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 13, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock]*Yuriko looked from high ground before it got too dark for any signs of habitation.  She then looked for a good place to camp, something secluded so that she could be hidden.  She was curious of the area and it's dangers.  Had Yuriko traveled this way before, perhaps?*[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"You forgot the _Rapture_ spell," Valyssa whispers with a smile as she reaches langourously for an amulet discarded with her clothes and then whispers some words of power into Zaeryn's ear, causing him to feel a strange and exciting sense of heightened sensation, as she quickly returns to his side to caress him once more...only this time, the pleasure is amplified to even greater heights by the _Rapture_, so that the mere tender touch of her fingertips tracing across his skin sends intense waves of pleasure throughout his body, and more pleasurable actions leave his body overwhelmed by sheer ecstasy too powerful to describe--perhaps being familiar with the effects of the _Rapture_ is what led Valyssa to practise being so gentle and tender, as she had earlier that night, and as the _Rapture_ quickly fades, she lies in his arms, tired and spent from all the adrenaline pumping through her and the vigorous motion, but with a smile of utter contentment and satisfaction as she gazes up at the stars, as if there was no place that she would rather be than right here with Zaeryn (except perhaps up there with Zaeryn).*

(OOC: Guess what--that was a long sentence  )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 13, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“I didn’t forget the rapture spell, but I was going to ask you how it compared...now I know!”

*Zaeryn replies, grinning and caressing her body lightly as they rest together. A short time later he asks.*

“How about a quick plunge in the lake to cool off?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Yuriko had indeed travelled this way many times, and it was usually safe enough.  Aside from the occasional bandit, there were rare instances of oni and other evil spirits attacking travellers who are denied the protection fo the warding sutras that many people place on their doors, but this is quite unusual, and Yuriko's Jade Katana is particularly potent against such things.*  

*She finds a little miniature valley in between two hills that has the advantage of being hidden from any but those at the top of the encircling hills, although the disadvantage of not being able to see anything approaching unless it crested the hill--not that Yuriko would do much spotting asleep anyway, however.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, that would be wonderful Zaeryn!" Valyssa exclaims, delighted, as she playfully shoves him into the water and then leaps in after him into his arms, splashing him with displaced water as she does, and giving his now-wet face another kiss as she hugs against him underwater, the cool refreshing chill of the lake making the tips of her curves stand on end.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 13, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock]*Yuriko gathered some nearby brush, and a dropped branch or two to create a bit of cover from observation on the hill tops.  She gathered loose, dried twigs and branches and scattered them about the area, hopefully making it difficult for a bandit or the like to approach undetected.  She kept her gear with her and ready, and settled in for a quiet night.  She meditated for a while, asking for her favored ancestor, Tao, to keep watch over her for a time.  Lying on her top of her bedroll, behind her crude cover, Yuriko closed her eyes for a time . . . sleeping lightly.*[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Yuriko awakes the next day to the light dew of dawn brimming on the grass around her. Apparently, her precautions had kept her safe, and she continues along towards the monastery for the next day without incident, pausing once again as night approaches once more. This time, there is no nearby valley, although there is a small copse of trees a bit off her path that might provide some cover.*

(OOC: In the last sentence of Post #331, it should probably be Yuriko instead of Tao 
Edit: And of course, I'm always very happy to do more stuff if I skipped too quickly through the next day )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 13, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]*If Yuriko stopped a farm or that like near the end of the day (especially if it was someplace she had stopped before), she would stop and humbly ask for shelter for a weary traveler.  Otherwise . . . *

*Yuriko spied the copse of trees, thinking it a wonderful spot for a camp.  Unfortunately, others may have thought so as well.  She stalked toward the copse, watchful for any danger.  Scanning into the bows of the tree and at their base, Yuriko cautiously approached.*  

*Once up to the trees, Yuriko gave a thorough search of the area, checking for soft ground, that may hide a burrowing creature - she hated those - and within the trees.  Otherwise, she made camp much as the night before, though limbs branches and twigs were more plentiful this time.*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: In the last sentence of Post #331, it should probably be Yuriko instead of Tao.



Ahhh, yes.  The troubles of writing a journal for my p-n-p Rokugan game character - Tao, while posting and working on the boards.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*While she has not passed a farm yet since noon, Yuriko knows that if she continues for just a few more hours she should reach a friendly farm at which she remembers staying once before, where a kindly old widow and her two young sons and daughter work to till the fields without a strong male hand around the house.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 13, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock]*Remembering a friendly farm house only a few hours away, Yuriko picked up her pace.  She hoped to get there before too late in the evening.*[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jul 13, 2005)

*Kirkesh*

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Vanessa pays careful attention to Kirkesh's deft movements as he removes the strap and pulls off the brassiere, even as her face flushes a bit with embarrassment.*
> 
> "Ohhhh...that's it!"
> 
> ...



Kirkesh grins a bit at the mention of fooling Sanchez, but says nothing.

"Kirkesh is fine in either form.  Though, this is not the female form I usually take."  Kirkesh shifts a bit to take his prefered female form, hair lengthening a bit and turning red, eyes shifting to green, she grows slightly as becomes a much more athleticly trim woman compaired to the veloptous Vanessa.  In a melodic femanine voice, she says"This is how I usually look when I take the form of a woman."

Kirkesh smiles at Vanessa "I find it strange you find a female form just as attractive, for most non-Dolathi are somewhat pensive about same sex atraction, baring of course the Amarathians, but their culture is quite different.  It is your choice, I can keep this form for now if it makes you feel more comfortable."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Night falls before Yuriko can reach the farmhouse, but she is able to navigate easily by the light of the moon and the stars above.  Before long, she sees the farmhouse before her, with light from the fireplace pouring from the windows like a beacon of purity in the night's occluding gloom.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 13, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock]*Yuriko approached the farmhouse, her eyes darting for trouble.  She slipped her persona over herself like a comfortable silk kimono, easier because it was much of who she was.  Yuriko watched for animals to jump out at her, and looked into the window (staying out of the light) to make certain the owners were the same.  Then she approached the door, clapping (or knocking) as approriate to announce herself.  One done, she took a step back away from the door - to be less threatening.*[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
"Kirkesh then..." Vanessa smiles again when Kirkesh changes, then strokes the new forms bright red hair, "It is hard to believe it is real, sometimes...such a beautiful talent to have..."

"As for my attraction, I found it weird at first, but in some ways, it makes sense.  We Rowaini women are often conditioned to find attraction to other females to be a good and natural thing, as long as we still enjoy men--probably because Rowaini men find girl-on-girl action highly erotic...of course Rowaini men who like men do not receive the same kindness...how hypocritical.  But the real reason I feel attracted to you no matter what form you take is because I am attracted not to the body but to the mind and soul of the kind and adventurous person beneath--now admittedly, I don't feel the same urges as I do when you are in your male form, but my sheltered upbringing has left me a bit embarrassed by those, so if you don't mind, I'd like to practise as girls before you turn back..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 13, 2005)

*Kirkesh*

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Kirkesh then..." Vanessa smiles again when Kirkesh changes, then strokes the new forms bright red hair, "It is hard to believe it is real, sometimes...such a beautiful talent to have..."
> 
> "As for my attraction, I found it weird at first, but in some ways, it makes sense.  We Rowaini women are often conditioned to find attraction to other females to be a good and natural thing, as long as we still enjoy men--probably because Rowaini men find girl-on-girl action highly erotic...of course Rowaini men who like men do not receive the same kindness...how hypocritical.  But the real reason I feel attracted to you no matter what form you take is because I am attracted not to the body but to the mind and soul of the kind and adventurous person beneath--now admittedly, I don't feel the same urges as I do when you are in your male form, but my sheltered upbringing has left me a bit embarrassed by those, so if you don't mind, I'd like to practise as girls before you turn back..."



"Practice?  What, sweet Vanessa, do you need to practice?"  Kirkesh smiles, enjoying her hair being stroked, the rush of the water in the background soothing.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Yuriko sees the widow in the window, so she claps the door to announce herself, noticing a lovely set of warding sutras more ornate than last time, if memory served, on the front door--they must have been doing well.  Yuriko moves backwards just before the door opens and the light pours out to limn the features of the widow's young daughter, whose name escapes Yuriko, who smiles shyly and waves at Yuriko but does not speak.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
"Why, all the things that I need to practise about this sort of thing, if you have the patience for my naïveté--for starters, being naked in a room with someone else without feeling a deep flush of embarrassment and reflexively looking for some way to cover up," Vanessa smiles at Kirkesh.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 13, 2005)

*Kirkesh*

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Why, all the things that I need to practise about this sort of thing, if you have the patience for my naïveté--for starters, being naked in a room with someone else without feeling a deep flush of embarrassment and reflexively looking for some way to cover up," Vanessa smiles at Kirkesh.



"Well, being naked is natural.  Nothing to be ashamed of, especialy with how good you look."  Kirkesh smiles.

"Of course, that doesn't mean you're safe from the occasional prank."  She says as she picks up Vanessa, and tosses her into the water.  Grinning, she jumps in afterwards, splashing the now surfacing Vanessa.  She pops her head up, pulls her hair back behind her head, and smiles at Vanessa, batting her eyelashes innocently.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
"Hey you!  That's not funny!" Vanessa says with a pout which breaks into a giggle of delighted laughter that belies her words as she swims gracefully and very quickly past her red-haired playmate and grabs onto Kirkesh from behind, seeming not to fully realise that she is resting her hands on the curves of the other girl's chest as the blonde-haired noblewoman clings on the red-haired Swashbuckler's back, crowing excitedly, "Ha!  Can't get me now!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 13, 2005)

*Kirkesh*

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Hey you!  That's not funny!" Vanessa says with a pout which breaks into a giggle of delighted laughter that belies her words as she swims gracefully and very quickly past her red-haired playmate and grabs onto Kirkesh from behind, seeming not to fully realise that she is resting her hands on the curves of the other girl's chest as the blonde-haired noblewoman clings on the red-haired Swashbuckler's back, crowing excitedly, "Ha!  Can't get me now!"



Kirkesh splashes towards her face, and then slips down underwater.  She comes back up under Vanessa, spilling her foward into the water as she comes up.  As she recoveres, Kirkesh is behind Vanessa, holding her in a similar but tighter manner. "Gotcha" she says and steals a quick kiss on the blonde woman's neck.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 13, 2005)

*Gaius.*

[sblock]

With a snort, Gaius turns around and heads back towards the arena. He looks at the boards, searching for his mark to see if he has a fight tonight.

He takes care of his frustration in the practice arena, working himself into a sweat, and then heads to the sweatbaths and the massageroom.

A few hours later he turns to Azis once more, hoping to find some clues as to what is going on.
[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 13, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Surprised at being pushed into the water, Zaeryn laughs as Valyssa leaps after him. Kissing her in return he strokes her body under the water, enjoying the changes the chill water has produced. After several minutes of caressing and kissing in the water, he begins to tickle her mercilessly and chases her from the water, laughing and saying.*

“I think that’s long enough, my love, otherwise you might begin to think less of me!”

*Upon catching her, near where they earlier shed their clothes, he brings her softly to the ground using his body to cushion her fall this time...embracing her affectionately and whispering sweet words in her ear as they lie together in the warm evening breeze.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 13, 2005)

Rystil:

[sblock]*Amity was a really nice girl, and Diedrik felt a sort of comfort to be able to walk in and receive such hospitality. He trotted over to Amity, clearly happy to see her.*

"Hey Amity, smells like you're cooking up a storm there," he says, removing his spectacles for a moment to clean them on a piece of silk cloth he had in his pocket, "I'm guessing you'd have a lot of business tonight, mostly applicants for a job the Archduke is paying for?"

_A girl like Amity almost makes me want to stay rather than darting around the crystal spheres... but then again, an extended relationship is an impossibility._[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jul 13, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

RA[sblock]*Yuriko smiled at the young woman, and bowed moderately from the waist.*

"Greetings, young one,"  Yuriko offered. "This humble traveler requests shelter for the evening from the mistress of the house.  Would that you, pretty one?"  Yuriko asked with a slight grin. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
*Vanessa giggles as Kirkesh grabs her and kisses her from behind, and then she wriggles a bit, jiggling in Kirkesh's grasp until the blonde-haired beauty has turned to face her red-haired Dolathi companion, at which point, having run out of things to do that whyme with -iggle, Vanessa gives Kirkesh a hug, and rests her head gently against Kirkesh's chest.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2005)

Gaius:
[SBLOCK]
*Apparently Gaius does not have a fight tonight, according to the boards--he has gotten good at spotting his mark despite being unable to read the names.*

*Heading to the practice arena and then the sweatbaths and massage room, Gaius eventually heads back to Azis.*

*When the eunuch lets him in and says:*

"Hey big guy, I couldn't figure anything out, but I think there may be clue waiting for you in your room--there's a Pleb come to see you, and one of the girly-shaped ones too--that's almost like having a lady come a calling!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Never, my Zaeryn," Valyssa responds with a dreamy sigh, as she melts into Zaeryn's embrace, her ears tingling with pleasure at Zaeryn's words as the gentle breeze licks across their naked forms.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 13, 2005)

*Kirkesh*

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Vanessa giggles as Kirkesh grabs her and kisses her from behind, and then she wriggles a bit, jiggling in Kirkesh's grasp until the blonde-haired beauty has turned to face her red-haired Dolathi companion, at which point, having run out of things to do that whyme with -iggle, Vanessa gives Kirkesh a hug, and rests her head gently against Kirkesh's chest.*



Kirkesh smiles and hold her tight, then slowly leans down to give her a long, lingering kiss.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 14, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Relaxing with Valyssa in his arms until they dry, Zaeryn feeling somewhat rejuvenated by the chill water and a little rest begins to caress her sensually once again before whispering suggestively.*

“Perhaps we should get dressed now and head back into the city...unless you would like to resume our previous activity...”

*As he looks into her sky-blue eyes amorously, grinning.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2005)

Diedrik:
[SBLOCK]
"Diedrik!" Amity says, smiling widely and stepping up on her tiptoes to lean over the bar and give him a quick hug, "How have you been?  You're right about all the work--I've had trouble cooking for all of the people, but I think I've got it just about settled for now--oh but I simply _must_ make something special for you for coming to see me!  What would you like?  I'll have it ready for you by the time you finish with Jasyra, who's in the back room.  Oh, and don't be upset if she says no--I hear she's been rather hard to please thus far...but I think you might have what it takes to buck that trend--Good luck Diedrik!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*The little girl blushes in embarrassment at Yuriko's words and shakes her head softly without speaking.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 14, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock]*Yuriko smiled at the young girl, and asked, "Well then, young one, would you be kind to a weary traveler and ask the mistress of the house if I may enter?"

*Yuriko's eyes darted to the left and right outside, making certain there was nothing about.*[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Yuriko doesn't see anything about outside, as the little girl nods quickly, wide-eyed, and then runs to a side-room, probably tugging on her mother's skirt.*

*Before long, the old widow comes out and bows, saying quietly but kindly:*

"Good evening mistress--you are welcome in our home to share our fire."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 14, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Old Widow said:
			
		

> "Good evening mistress--you are welcome in our home to share our fire."



*Yuriko bowed in return, keeping her eyes aware of her surroundings.  She stepped through the entrance when permitted by the old widow*

"My thanks, madam,"  Yuriko replied. "It has been a few years since last I found shelter in your house.  It is good to see you again, madam."  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
*Vanessa is a bit slow to respond at first, but slowly her passion is aroused, and she returns Kirkesh's kiss deeply, hugging against her Dolathi companion and sighing "Oh Kirkesh" as she does.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa shivers with delight at Zaeryn's caresses, and she whispers to him:*

"Let's just stay like this for a little more..."

*After a while, she cradles against him and gives him a long kiss and then says:*

"All right, now I'm ready to get dressed again, my sweet Zaeryn."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 14, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Regretting asking that question, as he would have liked to stay like that forever if only it were possible, he moves to gather their clothing. First helping Valyssa back into her dress, stroking her soft curves as he does so, before moving to put his own garments on.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"The years have been kind to you, mistress," the old widow offers, gesturing gently with one hand towards the table in the next room where her two sons and daughter now sat, "Please, join us for dinner...And forgive this old woman her failing memory, but what was your name, my dear?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"All done!" Valyssa whispers when they had both finally clothed themselves in their full raiment, giving Zaeryn a big hug again, though this time it is muted by the feeling of fabric in between them.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 14, 2005)

*Kirkesh*

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Vanessa is a bit slow to respond at first, but slowly her passion is aroused, and she returns Kirkesh's kiss deeply, hugging against her Dolathi companion and sighing "Oh Kirkesh" as she does.*



Kirkesh responds to Vanessa's increased passion, slowly moving the couple over towards a shallower part under the waterfall.  She holds Vanessa close with her hands on Vanessa's bottem, smiling before returning to a deeply passionate kiss.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 14, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Returning the hug, enjoying even the muted contact, Zaeryn kisses her neck and ear softly before asking:*

“Where shall we dine Valyssa, would you like to choose or shall I?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 14, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[SBLOCK]







			
				old widow said:
			
		

> "The years have been kind to you, mistress . . . Please, join us for dinner...And forgive this old woman her failing memory, but what was your name, my dear?"



"Only if you will forgive me as well . . . it has been some time, and names have never come easily to me," Yuriko replied, walking in to the next room with the old widow.  "I am Yotsu Yuriko, a traveling monk."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
*Since Kirkesh is facing towards the waterfall and Vanessa away from it, the blonde-haired beauty doesn't see it coming as they drift slowly towards it, and she giggles in delightful surprise as it comes splashing over her, pulling Kirkesh into it as well as they continue to kiss, eventually whispering and then speaking more loudly to be heard over the waterfall:*

"Oh Kirkesh!  This feels so wonderful!  What have I been missing for all these years before I met you!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa beams with joy, her flesh tingling in pleasure as Zaeryn kisses it.*

"I'll bet you know where to find the best restaurants in Erilan my love, so why don't you decide?" Valyssa asks, kissing Zaeryn gently on the cheek.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 14, 2005)

*Kirkesh*

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Since Kirkesh is facing towards the waterfall and Vanessa away from it, the blonde-haired beauty doesn't see it coming as they drift slowly towards it, and she giggles in delightful surprise as it comes splashing over her, pulling Kirkesh into it as well as they continue to kiss, eventually whispering and then speaking more loudly to be heard over the waterfall:*
> 
> "Oh Kirkesh!  This feels so wonderful!  What have I been missing for all these years before I met you!"



"Sweet Vanessa, some of the simplest pleasures come from the close intimacy between two people.  And we have not yet begun to explore those."  Kirkesh slowly slides his hands down along Vanessa's back tenderly, and down her thighs. "Of course, we could if you wish."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*The old widow smiles and bows.*

"Then welcome to my home Yotsu Yuriko, and it is my honour to share our dinner with a holy monk--that makes you the second who visited us today.  I am Sei Shinoa, and these are my three children, Yu, Han, and Rin."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 14, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“I know a wonderful place, I just hope we can get in!”

*Zaeryn replies enthusiastically, holding Valyssa close while taking her to the most romantic and elegant establishment he recalls.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 14, 2005)

Rystil:

[sblock]_Wow, didn't take her long to figure out why I was here. Guess she knows me pretty well._

"Work's treated me well, but I miss this place when I've been away too long. Hmm, what do I feel like eating, eh?" Diedrik then asked, mostly to himself, "Well Amity, what do you feel like cooking? You know I'll eat whatever you put together."

_She's a great cook. Doesn't worry me what I end up eating, it'll taste good... Hehe, damn, if I ever end up settling down..._

"That said I'd better go start the negotiations with this Jasyra. If I get the job I get it, and if I don't I don't. It's no biggie, if I don't end up going I rather like spending time here," Diedrik explained, before disappearing off to the back room.

*Amity had reminded Diedrik of something. He didn't need to go on this trip to see some nice eye candy, as a Dolathi Amity had immeasurable eye candy potential in just herself. Nonetheless, Diedrik always had to keep moving, and she ran a tavern in what was effectively the hub of spelljamming. The problems were clear. Diedrik often asked himself, when thoughts of Amity came to mind, whether she could see through his disguise. It would likely be some time before he found out. Finally, Diedrik knocked on the door to the back room, and waited for permission to enter.*[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jul 14, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[SBLOCK]







			
				Sei Shinoa said:
			
		

> "Then welcome to my home Yotsu Yuriko, and it is my honour to share our dinner with a holy monk--that makes you the second who visited us today.  I am Sei Shinoa, and these are my three children, Yu, Han, and Rin."



"My thanks, Sei Shinoa, may the fortunes favor you and your house. Yu, Han, Ri . . . it is a pleasure to see how you have all matures since I was last here,"  Yuriko replied.  "Another monk, you say," Yuriko returned eagerly, "Hopefully, the monk is on a return to the monastery as well.  If so, I may catch up with the monk tomorrow or the next day.  Do you happen to know who it was and which way they were headed?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Zaeryn takes Valyssa to the Astral Plaza, an elegant restaurant in the heart of Erilan with candlelit illumination, hauntingly beautiful music--and a dance floor to go along with it, friendly service with exotic dishes, and, best of all, themed dining areas that conjure forth romantic vistas around the diners from the thought-stuff of the Astral Plane.  Zaeryn has heard that that Epherian, the most prestigious school for Illusion magic, has a few restaurants with more sophisticated scenery built of illusions, but most of those who study in Erilan prefer something a bit more real.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2005)

Diedrik:
[SBLOCK]
*Amity smiles and says:*

"Alright then, I would normally perhaps cook up a Rowaini chicken and rice dish to help bring back fond memories of your homeland, but I think I know you better than that from the times we've talked before, and you like the taste of adventure and the unknown...so I'm going to make something exotic just for you--its a surprise!"

*When Diedrik knocks, a sweet-sounding voice says:* 

"Yes?  Please come in!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Yuriko said:
			
		

> "My thanks, Sei Shinoa, may the fortunes favor you and your house.



*Shinoa bows and responds to Yuriko's blessing with:*

"And may the fortunes favour your journey."

*The children each bow to Yuriko in turn and little Rin waves.*



			
				Yuriko said:
			
		

> "Another monk, you say," Yuriko returned eagerly, "Hopefully, the monk is on a return to the monastery as well. If so, I may catch up with the monk tomorrow or the next day. Do you happen to know who it was and which way they were headed?"




"I think he was headed that way.  He was an itinerant monk named Onigumo Shao, and he was very kind to us.  He was on a journey to ward a daimyo's palace with potent warding sutras, and now he is finished--he even had a few extras that went unused and so he helped place them on our home in thanks for letting him rest here and eat lunch with us."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 14, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]*Yuriko returned Rin's wave and did a curt head nod to each of the boys.*


			
				Shinoa said:
			
		

> "I think he was headed that way.  He was an itinerant monk named Onigumo Shao, and he was very kind to us.  He was on a journey to ward a daimyo's palace with potent warding sutras, and now he is finished--he even had a few extras that went unused and so he helped place them on our home in thanks for letting him rest here and eat lunch with us."



"Hopefully I will catch up to him tomorrow, then,"  Yuriko commented.  She looked sad for a moment, "I don't have much to offer, especially nothing so grand as warding sutras . . . I am sorry . . . if there is something I can help with, however, please let me know."

OOC: Anything on Onigumo Shao or his family.  Is it normal for a monk to do warding sutras, or is it more commonly a sohei?  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
*Vanessa shivers with pleasure and anticipation.*

"Yes...why don't we try it a little, Kirkesh?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 14, 2005)

*Kirkesh*

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Vanessa shivers with pleasure and anticipation.*
> 
> "Yes...why don't we try it a little, Kirkesh?"



Kirkesh begins to show Vanessa some of his 'tricks' she learned on Amarathia, and other journies, bringing Vanessa to pleasurable hights she had not before imagined, and even encouraging her to return the favor.  Their screams of pleasure echo through the room as Kirkesh continues, bringing Vanessa further and further than she ever imagined possable.  Eventualy, the two end up a soping mass of womanly flesh, pressed togeather  looking into each others eyes by the edge of the pool.

"How was that, sweet Vanessa" Kirkesh asks with a tender smile, catching her breath a bit.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 14, 2005)

Rystil:

[sblock]_Hmm, nice voice._

*Diedrik enters the room, and inclines his head respectfully to Jasyra and any of her associates if she has any.*

"Jasyra, I presume? Diedrik Carnard, I hear you're looking for people of respectable skill, so here I am," he says, putting on a charming smile for the sake of business.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 15, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Continuing their extraordinary day, Zaeryn is mildly surprised when they have little trouble getting a table.*

_It must be that fate or good fortune is smiling down on both of us today as Valyssa concluded earlier._

*After being led to a table he seats Valyssa himself, kissing her ear and neck tenderly again from behind and on the opposite side this time, before taking his own seat...while their host waits patiently to present their menus...*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Shinoa smiles at Yuriko.*

"Do not worry, Mistress Yuriko, you are a holy woman and your very presence blesses us and brings the smiles of our ancestors and yours on our household.  If you feel the need to do something, perhaps you can help with some of the chores at dawn before you leave, but that is up to you."

(OOC: Yuriko has never heard of Shao or his family before.  Sohei are definitely dedicated guardians, but they are typical more martial and physical guardians (with a bit of healing too) than the ones who put up sutras and wards.  This is usually done by either monks who have spiritual power, such as the ascetic monks, or priestesses, though Sohei can do it too.)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
"That wasn't just a little, Kirkesh...that was a lot!" Vanessa replies breathlessly, giggling and giving her companion a soft kiss on the lips, gazing fondly into the red-haired girl's kind eyes.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 15, 2005)

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "That wasn't just a little, Kirkesh...that was a lot!" Vanessa replies breathlessly, giggling and giving her companion a soft kiss on the lips, gazing fondly into the red-haired girl's kind eyes.



"There's more if you wish sweet Vanessa."  Kirkesh shifts back into his masculine form.  "Assuming you're up to it." He grins.

"Was that your first time?  With a woman?  With anyone?" Kirkesh says, as he strokes her hair gently.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 15, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[SBLOCK]







			
				Shinoa said:
			
		

> "Do not worry, Mistress Yuriko, you are a holy woman and your very presence blesses us and brings the smiles of our ancestors and yours on our household.  If you feel the need to do something, perhaps you can help with some of the chores at dawn before you leave, but that is up to you."



"I would be happy to help in the morning," Yuriko replied, "Perhaps I can make the day easier for these wonderful children, then . . . Where should I put my things, Madam Shinoa?  And is there anything I can assist with now?"

*Yuriko will help where she can, tell stories of her days as an acolyte monk (if permitted), and help where she can.  She is tired and the time is late, so she will beg off to sleep at the first offer given by Shinoa.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

Diedrik:
[SBLOCK]
*As Diedrik enters the room to sit across a small and comfortable table from Jasyra, the woman with the beautiful voice turns out to be, appropriately enough, a Melodian, whose entire bodies are built to create beautiful sound.  Her skin and bright yellow hair have a slightly glittery crystalline hue that also shines through from her blue eyes. Her body is statuesque and a little bit regal, and her features seem finely chiseled.*

"Welcome, good sir," her voice is once again melodious and sweet, "I am indeed looking for a skilled Spelljammer to take part in a fabulous and grand adventure into the farthest reaches of the Unknown Spheres.  Would you like a fuller explanation, or do you already have the lowdown?  If so, we can get right to the application process."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa blushes at Zaeryn's flattering affection, and she turns to give him a quick kiss on the cheek before he can get away from her.*

*The server hands menus to both of them, displaying such strange and exotic fare as kraken kalamari and spiced dragon steak, along with more traditional fare such as wholebread and creamy clam soup.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 15, 2005)

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]


> *The last dress, however, is utterly gorgeous, even compared to the last two.  Elegant and beautiful, the dress is a deep blue, and unlike the others, which do admittedly fit wonderfully, this dress seems like it was made for Talia, fitting with absolute perfection over her slender curves like a second skin and accentuating all the loveliest aspects of her beauty while allowing a full range of unimpeded motion .  Swirling eddies of azure and silvery enchantment, the latter of which are the colour of Talia's eyes, ripple through the dress as Talia watches, and when she puts it on,  she can see and feel the magic in the air and on the dress stroking against her whenever she concentrates.  Along with the dress comes a set of lingerie so silky-soft that it feels pleasurable to have it press against her.*




Talia tries on the first three dresses, eyeing her reflection critically with each new dress.  They were all exceedingly beautiful, but it is clear by the smile on her face that the final dress was her favorite.  "This dress is amazing!  Truly a work of art!"  She exclaimed as she turned in front of the mirror to get the full effect.

[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 15, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Valyssa, if you want to try multiple foods from a course we’ll order them all and share...what would you like to try?”

*Zaeryn asks, and having had a few items from this menu before, he says:*

“I can heartily recommend the dragon steak...it’s one of my favourites, though I don’t eat here much.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
*When Kirkesh changes back into a man, Vanessa is startled at first as the change begins, then smiles in support and squeezes Kirkesh's hand to reaffirm that she is attracted to him no matter what the form.*

*When he finishes, however, his naked male form standing before her, she can't help but giggle.*

"I'm sorry," she laughs, "It's not you Kirkesh...it's just that as a noble girl growing up in a sheltered home, I never really got to see a man with no clothes on before, and it just looks a bit silly and unwieldy to me...I hope I didn't hurt your feelings!"

*She blushes a bit, embarrassed, then continues:*

"I guess you can tell this is my first time, huh?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 15, 2005)

RA
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *When Kirkesh changes back into a man, Vanessa is startled at first as the change begins, then smiles in support and squeezes Kirkesh's hand to reaffirm that she is attracted to him no matter what the form.*
> 
> *When he finishes, however, his naked male form standing before her, she can't help but giggle.*
> 
> ...



Kirkesh chuckles.  "It's alright, though it's the first time I've been described as silly and unwieldy before."

Kirkesh pulls Vanessa close "It alright, we don't need to do anything you don't want."

Pulling her down, Kirkesh sits down on a bench and slouches back a bit.  He holds Vanessa close in his arms, and lets her use him like a lounge.  He toys with her hair a bit while he lets her rest a bit and think.  "Sweet Vanessa, if I could take you with me, how would you explain things to your family, and Sanchez?  Are you willing to abandon your life so easily?  For I'd fear there could be no going back if you did."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Rin smiles up at Yuriko when she calls her wonderful, and the two boys say a quiet "Thank you Mistress Yuriko!" in unison.*

"Please eat with us, and you can tell us more about yourself--it is always wonderful for the children to hear stories of the outside world to help make them a little bit less shy...Once you've eaten to your heart's content, you can help clean up if you want.  As for sleeping arrangements, we can make you a light futon on the floor here with us if you like, though I imagine the little guest house outside is more comfortable, and it has its own latrine too.  That would also help you get some better sleep if you don't want to be woken up by the kids or vice versa.  The guest house still has the old sutras on it since I forgot to have them replaced, but they still have their power for another month or so.  Let me know whichever you like better, Mistress Yuriko."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

Talia:
[SBLOCK]
*Glamour beams at Talia's praise and then winks.*

"You haven't seen the best part yet!"

*She pulls out a scroll covered in indecipherable arcane runes, handing it to Talia.*

"Now take a deep breath and concentrate on the feeling of your body and the dress...will the currents of enchantment to ripple around you...can you feel it?"

*As Talia follows Glamour's advice, the swirling eddies flow from the dress around her in a flurrying dance, an aura of beautiful magic that coalesces and then sinks into her skin gently, causing a tickly tingling feeling of slight pleasure and then slowly allowing her to sense the presence of magic on the scroll as well as to read what is written in the magic runes.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 15, 2005)

Rystil:

[sblock]
Talia does as she is told, closing her eyes to concentrate.  She cannot help but to smile, pleased by the sensations, and opens her eyes to see the affect.  She gasps in wonder as she realizes that she can sense the magic within the scroll, and could read what the arcane writings said.

"Oh, Glamor, how wonderful!  No... wonderful just isn't enough to describe it!"

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, if you like the dragon steak, then I'll have to try it too!" Valyssa says with a smile, leaning over the table to give him a kiss, and accidentally knocking over the candlestick, which Zaeryn luckily catches, "Umm...oops!"

*She blushes becomingly.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 15, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[SBLOCK]







			
				Shinoa said:
			
		

> "Please eat with us, and you can tell us more about yourself--it is always wonderful for the children to hear stories of the outside world to help make them a little bit less shy...Once you've eaten to your heart's content, you can help clean up if you want.  As for sleeping arrangements, we can make you a light futon on the floor here with us if you like, though I imagine the little guest house outside is more comfortable, and it has its own latrine too.  That would also help you get some better sleep if you don't want to be woken up by the kids or vice versa.  The guest house still has the old sutras on it since I forgot to have them replaced, but they still have their power for another month or so.  Let me know whichever you like better, Mistress Yuriko."



*Yuriko looked forward to the meal but ate politely and as courtesy demanded.* 

"My stories are all about being young and growing up in a monastery . . . a young girl growing up in a strange place came be a difficult time . . . there was this battle with a few shadow tainted that I seem to remember a bit about . . . ,"  Yuriko said with an eye to the boys.  "As to my lodgings, I mean no disrespect, but, if you don't mind, I would stay in the guest house.  I fear I snore a bit . . . and after my long walk today, well, I'm certain I will be loud."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]


> Kirkesh chuckles. "It's alright, though it's the first time I've been described as silly and unwieldy before."



"No...Kirkesh I didn't mean that you are silly and unwieldy...its just...why would you need something so big and long to get rid of the water in your body when another hole or something would suffice?  It just looks kind of silly--like a backwards tail or something."


> Kirkesh pulls Vanessa close "It alright, we don't need to do anything you don't want."
> 
> Pulling her down, Kirkesh sits down on a bench and slouches back a bit. He holds Vanessa close in his arms, and lets her use him like a lounge. He toys with her hair a bit while he lets her rest a bit and think.




"Oh, Kirkesh, I feel so wonderful sitting here with you like this...I feel cherished and protected and safe...is this what you meant when you said you would make me feel special?"



> "Sweet Vanessa, if I could take you with me, how would you explain things to your family, and Sanchez? Are you willing to abandon your life so easily? For I'd fear there could be no going back if you did."




"Oh Kirkesh, you would take me with you?!" Vanessa's entire face lights up in a huge grin and she leans forward and kisses him deeply and passionately, the tips of her chest tickling gently against his chest-muscles as she does.

Eventually, she stops long enough to consider the rest of his sentence, "I know Sanchez would understand, and Mommy is dead, but Daddy wouldn't hear of it...So I just wouldn't tell him--I'd much rather run away with you, even if it means abandoning my life of luxury forever...I want to be with you Kirkesh."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 15, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Returning the candlestick to it’s place as if it never happened, Zaeryn kisses her and asks:*

“Perhaps I should order us something?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

Talia:
[SBLOCK]
*Glamour smiles benevolently and gently suggests:*

"I was told to tell you to check the pockets..."

*As Talia reaches inside, she first feels something cool to the touch, pulling out a silver locket, exactly the same colour as her hair, with a beautiful blue inlay of magical runes that matches the dress.  Using the power granted to her by the dress, Talia is able to read the runes to see that they say 'Harmony' , her special Dolathi name, and when she reaches out to touch it, and glows with an inner warmth and then gently plays a short tune, a pleasant series of notes that would mean little to most people, but Talia, due to her knowledge of the Melodian language, recognised as her name in Melodian.*

*The next thing she finds is actually a pair of things, and it turns out to be two front-row tickets for _Culana_.*

*Glamour whispers to Talia confidentially:*

"If you like it, you should go out and thank Subterfuge too!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 15, 2005)

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "No...Kirkesh I didn't mean that you are silly and unwieldy...its just...why would you need something so big and long to get rid of the water in your body when another hole or something would suffice?  It just looks kind of silly--like a backwards tail or something."



"It has it's uses" he says with a slight grin.


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Oh, Kirkesh, I feel so wonderful sitting here with you like this...I feel cherished and protected and safe...is this what you meant when you said you would make me feel special?"



"I ment to make you feel alive, feel pleasure, feel a moment you could have to last a life time."


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Oh Kirkesh, you would take me with you?!" Vanessa's entire face lights up in a huge grin and she leans forward and kisses him deeply and passionately, the tips of her chest tickling gently against his chest-muscles as she does.
> 
> Eventually, she stops long enough to consider the rest of his sentence, "I know Sanchez would understand, and Mommy is dead, but Daddy wouldn't hear of it...So I just wouldn't tell him--I'd much rather run away with you, even if it means abandoning my life of luxury forever...I want to be with you Kirkesh."



"Vanessa, you truely are a special woman.  You accept me who how I am more than any I have met.  I think I could enjoy showing you the worlds, and teaching you the ways of the great beyond."  

He kisses her softly, but pulls away before she can respond with something deeper.  "But I worry for your wellfare.  Money does not come easy to a sailor and a swashbuckler.  I know not what skills you have picked up from your family, but I'm sure you have had little time to use them outside of court.  And as much as you say you care about me, and want to go with me, I worry that perhaps you've become infatuated with a schoolgirl fantasy, and are not looking at things as objectively as you could."

"Vanessa, you are a truely remarkable woman.  And I want for you what I would want for any other, and that is to be truely happy.  What are you dreams?  What do you aspire to do with your life?  Where do you see yourself in years to come?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Of course, Mistress Yuriko--you are most welcome to the guest house."

*Yuriko has a warm hearty meal and regales the children with her stories, leaving them smiling--the boys for the adventure and Rin for the little girl who overcame the odds at the end.*

*Eventually, it comes time for the little ones to go to sleep, leaving Yuriko the choice to chat with Shinoa for a bit or turn in for the night herself.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa still looks a bit embarrassed over the candle, but she smiles at Zaeryn anyway.*
"Of course, my love.  I'll take whatever you think is best, plus a little bit of whatever you're having too, and then you can share some of mine, and I'll feel good knowing you really like the meal you are sharing with me."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 15, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Calling their sever over Zaeryn orders their meals, choosing two different items for each course some exotic and others fairly common with something especially rich with chocolate for dessert, along with a couple of exotic nonalcoholic beverages. Returning his attention to Valyssa, he reaches across the table and takes both her hands is his saying affectionately:*

“I would enjoy any meal with you were it but trail rations and water, your company alone makes the meal more than enjoyable.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 15, 2005)

Rystil:

[sblock]
Her eyes widen as she examines the locket, amazed by the craftmanship.  She then looks at the tickets, as it becomes clear to her that Subterfuge had been planning this for some time.  She offered Glamor a smile, and clasped the other woman's hands.  "I will, thank you."

She then winks at the other woman and turns to exit the dressing woman.  She paused just outside the door to look for Subterfuge.  When she found him, she would approach to give him a big hug and a kiss on the cheek.  "Thank you..."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 15, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]*Yuriko chatted with Shinoa for a time, before heading off to bed.  Of particular interest, she asked, "Any news of the road ahead, Shinoa?" Yuriko indicated the direction she would be traveling.  

*Still wondering about the traveling monk that would put powerful sutras on a residence for just a meal, Yuriko went back outside to inspect the sutras, to see if she could find anything out.  She inspected the old sutras protecting the house to see if they were still active.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 15, 2005)

Rystil:

[sblock]"I have been told that it is an expedition into unexplored space. A search for something by the name of Empyreal Shards. Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong. Additional information wouldn't go astray either.

"I'm happy to jump straight to the application process nonetheless, as I expect you'll have grown tired of constantly explaining the job to applicants," Diedrik says kindly.

_Take time to gauge her reactions, get a feel for what she's looking for, and I think I'll have a good chance._[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Zaeryn picks out dragon steak, creamy lentil soup, and a fresh salad for Valyssa and roast lamb, fried chuul tentacles (the paralytic venom denatures slightly at high temperatures and adds flavour!), and some squares wholebread with sauces to dip for himself.  For dessert, he orders a big bowl of hot and creamy melted chocolate as well as a variety of fruits, cookies, and other goodies to dip into the fondue.*

"Me too, Zaeryn...in fact, you didn't have to do all this," Valyssa admits, "Though I will admit that this place is lovely, and it does make me feel special to come to such a fancy place!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]


> "It has it's uses" he says with a slight grin.




*Vanessa doesn't know what to make of this, but she smiles because Kirkesh is smiling.*



> "I ment to make you feel alive, feel pleasure, feel a moment you could have to last a life time."




"Well, then you succeeded Kirkesh...that was amazing...though while it could last a lifetime...I wish it wouldn't have to..."



> And as much as you say you care about me, and want to go with me, I worry that perhaps you've become infatuated with a schoolgirl fantasy, and are not looking at things as objectively as you could




*Vanessa's eyebrows furrow in sadness and her eyes begin to tear.*

"Oh Kirkesh...you...you don't think I really care about you? You think all of this is just an infatuation...a fantasy?"

*Although it makes little sense to seek solace from the source of one's sadness, Vanessa tries to find comfort from Kirkesh's own words by burying her head against his chest and sobbing softly.*



> "Vanessa, you are a truely remarkable woman. And I want for you what I would want for any other, and that is to be truely happy. What are you dreams? What do you aspire to do with your life? Where do you see yourself in years to come?"




*Vanessa hears Kirkesh's last words and stops crying, wiping away her tears from her eyes as she thinks about the answers to his questions.*

"My dreams?...Sometimes, when I'm in a deep slumber, I dream of shedding off myself, this naive and feeble body of mine and becoming a free spirit, a bodyless soul, and soaring through the stars!"

"My hopes...its something like my dream. I want to break free of the oppression of my life as a noblewoman--hypocritical as it may seem to call it oppression when it is a life of luxury, I know--and soar through the stars, wandering free..."

"As for where I see myself...I can really see two futures..."

"In the first, I see you holding me in your arms, smiling in delight as we sail through the stars on our very own Spelljamming ship along with maybe some friends and comrades that we have encountered throughout our many travels, laughing together and kissing as we head out on another adventure..."

"In the second...I see myself forcing a pleasant smile that I do not share in my heart at some big fancy dinner party, wearing a skimpy dress, while a rude and obnoxious man that I hate but must obey in all things, shows me off like a possession to other such men, occasionally reaching out with his meaty hand under of my dress to grope me in order to assuage his sexual appetite or perhaps just to display his dominance, who knows. Meanwhile, three snivelling little boys pull at my skirt and demand to be given more sweets, more money, more toys...the eldest is only gone because he is dawdling somewhere with a maid in another room...and my only solace is my one sweet little daughter who always stands by me...at least until they take her away and train her to become some man's simpering plaything...and then, when life has eaten away my beauty, I will be cast aside in favour of someone younger and prettier, no longer able to fulfill my role as my arranged husband's trophy wife and pleasure pet..."

*Vanessa shivers and begins to cry again as she thinks about wht is in store for her if she stay on Tymadeau.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

Talia:
[SBLOCK]
*Subterfuge blushes, a bit embarrassed at the kiss but also quite pleased, and he says:*

"You're...you're welcome Talia.  Is it too much?  I hope you like it!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Shinoa shakes her head.*

"No, I am sorry.  We haven't heard anything much from that direction..."

"Actually, that may be good for you, since we usually only hear about the bad things, like avalanches or floods," Shinoa adds with a wry smile.

*Yuriko inspects the house again.  As Shinoa had mentioned, they had taken down the old sutras and put up the new ones, which are clearly of fine quality--except for the guest house of course.* 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2005)

Diedrik:
[SBLOCK]
"Ah, you are well-informed then sir.  That is indeed what the mission is all about.  It has come down from the Archduke of Eldiz himself, and so whoever participates will gain his esteem, and it is a journey to explore a strange and exciting phenomenon in the far-away corners of Wildspace.  If you're OK with it, then, we can just skip to the process itself--you're right that its been a busy day.  I'll let you know off the bat that a lot of people have been so excited to get to go on this adventure that they have been offering to go for free--getting to keep any treasure they may find along the way for themselves of course--so this may affect your chances, particularly if you would not wish to do so.  With that out of the way, now we get to the fun part--tell me your name, where you're from, a little about yourself, and your Spelljamming experience."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 15, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil [SBLOCK]







			
				Shinoa said:
			
		

> "Actually, that may be good for you, since we usually only hear about the bad things, like avalanches or floods," Shinoa adds with a wry smile.




"No news is good news, yes?" Yuriko agreed.  

*Yuriko took her belongings and moved them over the guest house retiring for the night.  She followed her nightly ritual of thanking the fortunes and her ancestors for guiding her and asked that they watch over her.  Yuriko set her metal travel cup on top of the door handle (or jam), and slept with her sword within a hand's reach.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 16, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Of course I did my love,” Zaeryn replies affectionately, “We must celebrate and who knows when we’ll get a chance like this again!”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 16, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Yuriko drifts off to sleep, but she is awoken some time later, in the middle of the night, when she hears Tao whisper to her in her dreams.*

"Wake up, young one..."

*She feels a preternatural chill, and a shiver runs down her shoulder-blades as she awakens.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 16, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa giggles.*

"You're quite right, my Zaeryn.  And this is such a wonderful place to celebrate at that!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 16, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Tao said:
			
		

> "Wake up, young one..."



"My thanks, blessed ancestor" Yuriko said reverently. 

*Yuriko shivered . . . and it wasn't just because of the chill she had just felt.  It had reminded her of the time Tao had told her to go to sleep . . . bad things had happened.  She drew her daisho and glanced around the room . . . if she saw nothing, she would open the door and look outside.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 16, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*There does not appear to be anything in the room, and she sees nothing waiting for her outside, either.  But she looks to the main farmhouse and sees that the front door stands ajar.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 16, 2005)

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Vanessa's eyebrows furrow in sadness and her eyes begin to tear.*
> 
> "Oh Kirkesh...you...you don't think I really care about you? You think all of this is just an infatuation...a fantasy?"
> 
> *Although it makes little sense to seek solace from the source of one's sadness, Vanessa tries to find comfort from Kirkesh's own words by burying her head against his chest and sobbing softly.*



"I ment no harm in the words I ask.  But I must, for it would not be unknown for someone to create an unrealistic dream of me and my life.  So, I had to ask.  Take the question not to heart, as I believe you when I see that you feel this is not." 


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Vanessa hears Kirkesh's last words and stops crying, wiping away her tears from her eyes as she thinks about the answers to his questions.*
> 
> "My dreams?...Sometimes, when I'm in a deep slumber, I dream of shedding off myself, this naive and feeble body of mine and becoming a free spirit, a bodyless soul, and soaring through the stars!"
> 
> ...



Kirkesh Smiles "Vanessa, you are an amazing woman.  If not for the wanderlust in my heart, I could easily settle down and worship a goddess such as yourself.  But alas, I am a wanderer and explorer by nature, and that I can not change.  I see much of that in you, that you have been unable to explore for whatever reason."

"I have always had a dream of wandering the stars in my own Spelljammer ship.  It is a dream I have shared with none, for I would need a partner, as it were, to drive the ship, and such ships, even small ones, are quite expensive.  This dream seemed barely feasable to me, so it remained, just a dream, never spoken of to others."

"But now, I can begin to see this dream.  Finding a partner, a companion, a lover, who can be by my side as I wander the stars.  I'm picturing a beautiful Rowani woman, with soft golden blonde hair, deep blue eyes like the deep seas of the worlds, and a magnificent busty phisique to turn the heads of any who lay their eyes on her."

Kirkesh gazes into Vanessa's eyes and says "So, you know where I can find someone like this?" with a silly grin on his face.  His eyes tell a different story, he has already found her, and is looking right at her.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 16, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Seeing the server bringing the first of their dishes, Zaeryn slowly releases her hands and watches as Valyssa takes her first morsel of the meal before beginning his own. During their meal he playfully offers her various choice pieces from his own food.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 16, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Kirkesh said:
			
		

> "I have always had a dream of wandering the stars in my own Spelljammer ship. It is a dream I have shared with none, for I would need a partner, as it were, to drive the ship, and such ships, even small ones, are quite expensive. This dream seemed barely feasable to me, so it remained, just a dream, never spoken of to others."



*Vanessa's eyes widen in wonder as she hears Kirkesh's dream, so similar to her own, and she is about to speak, but she hushes and listens to rest of his words.*


			
				Kirkesh said:
			
		

> I'm picturing a beautiful Rowani woman, with soft golden blonde hair, deep blue eyes like the deep seas of the worlds, and a magnificent busty phisique to turn the heads of any who lay their eyes on her. So, you know where I can find someone like this?




*Vanessa is clearly pleased with the praise, but she pouts prettily when the description of his dream-girl ends.*

"Only focusing on the physical aspect, my Kirkesh? I thought better of you. Do you also want someone who is playful and inquisitive, maybe a bit naive, but loving, a curious girl who yearns to explore the vastness of Wildspace by your side? If you do, I think I might know someone who is interested!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 16, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa slurps up a little strand of Chuul tentacle, getting the sauce on her mouth a bit as she shivers after eating it, but quickly wiping it off with her napkin.*

"Ooo, that was so spicy it gave me the shivers--delicious!  What is it, some kind of pasta?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 16, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn smiling at her enjoyment replies*

“Ah no, fried chuul tentacles actually...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 16, 2005)

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Vanessa is clearly pleased with the praise, but she pouts prettily when the description of his dream-girl ends.*
> 
> "Only focusing on the physical aspect, my Kirkesh? I thought better of you. Do you also want someone who is playful and inquisitive, maybe a bit naive, but loving, a curious girl who yearns to explore the vastness of Wildspace by your side? If you do, I think I might know someone who is interested!"



OOC: You know, I didn't forget that the first time...
Kirkesh chuckles at her pouting "Well, of course she'd have to have the spark of life in her, the deep wanderlust, the urge to explore life and it's pleasures.  She'd need to be accepting of me as I am, in all forms, and be willing to walk the wild side a bit.  She'd need to be willing to explore her wild side, and understand, as would I, that while anything can happen, our hearts would always be for each other first and foremost.  Do you think this woman you speak if will be interested?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 16, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Fried whazzit tentacles?" Valyssa asks, looking sceptically at the plate now as if it the tentacles might come alive and try to crawl up her mouth, "What's a chuul, my Zaeryn?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 16, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
(OOC: Heh, I was pondering asking you in OOC whether or not you forgot it the first time  )

*Vanessa's pout melts away into a wide and beatific smile, and in answer to Kirkesh's query she kisses him fully and deeply on the lips until they run out of breath.*

"Yes!" she whispers breathlessly, "I think she would!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 16, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“I’m not exactly sure myself...”

*Zaeryn calls the server over to ask what a chuul is...*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 16, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*The server bows and replies:*
"Let me show you sir,"

*And he twirls his fingers in the air with a flourish, casting a simple illusion spell--even the commoners and experts of Altania had magical talent, though not as much understanding of breadth of spells as an Arcanist who had studied in one of the great Acadamies--and an image of a yellowish creatures with big claws and tentacles coming from its maw.*

"A Chuul, sir."

*Valyssa claps her hands at the display and grins, though she looks sideways now at the tentacles on her plate, then shrugs and eats another one.*

"Still good though," she says with a wry grin.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 16, 2005)

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Heh, I was pondering asking you in OOC whether or not you forgot it the first time  )
> 
> *Vanessa's pout melts away into a wide and beatific smile, and in answer to Kirkesh's query she kisses him fully and deeply on the lips until they run out of breath.*
> 
> "Yes!" she whispers breathlessly, "I think she would!"



Kirkesh responds to her with not words, but actions.  He kisses her in a deep and intimate kiss, magnified by the moment, knowing that he has just found his true soulmate.  Not letting the moment pass, he continues to work his magic with her.  Using knowledge no normal man could hope to gain, as well as his knew found knowledge of how her body responds, he gives her newfound pleasure as he makes sweet love to her.  Bringing her to new hights, the two newfound lovers peak togeather in the throws of passion, and colapse into each others arms.  Kirkesh catches his breath and says to her "I told you it had it's uses."

Chuckling, he lets Vanessa catch her breath before he continues.  "So, will you be my goddess, and let me worship you as we explore life togeather?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 16, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“They are indeed,” he says grinning, “My complements to the chef.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 16, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]


> Kirkesh responds to her with not words, but actions. He kisses her in a deep and intimate kiss, magnified by the moment, knowing that he has just found his true soulmate. Not letting the moment pass, he continues to work his magic with her. Using knowledge no normal man could hope to gain, as well as his knew found knowledge of how her body responds, he gives her newfound pleasure as he makes sweet love to her. Bringing her to new hights, the two newfound lovers peak togeather in the throws of passion, and colapse into each others arms. Kirkesh catches his breath and says to her "I told you it had it's uses."




*Overcome with passion and pleasure, Vanessa pants breathlessly in Kirkesh's arms, managing to say:*

"So _that's_ what its for!"



> Chuckling, he lets Vanessa catch her breath before he continues. "So, will you be my goddess, and let me worship you as we explore life togeather?"




"Oh, Kirkesh...Yes!  Oh, yes...of course I will!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 16, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Thank you, sir," the server replies, "I will send him your regards."

*And he goes to do just that.*

"You know, he's really sort of formal," Valyssa comments to Zaeryn, "But he seems like a nice guy, I guess...so, what's coming next?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 16, 2005)

RA:
[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Oh, Kirkesh...Yes!  Oh, yes...of course I will!"



Kirkesh smiles and holds her close.  He gives her a gentile kiss and a loving look as he lets her rest on him.

After a bit, he says "Well then, my sweet, where do we go from here?  I assume you have things you wish to gather, and I think we should at least let poor Sanchez know what's happening.  He's probably out there still looking for you."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 16, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“I have absolutely no idea, but I hope our server remembers to bring it!”

*Zaeryn says, laughing and reaching out to hold Valyssa’s hand once again.*

OOC: Rystil didn’t give me any sort of order so how would I know.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 16, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
"Still looking for me?  Huh...oh wait--Did you do what I think you did?" she grins and giggles, giving Kirkesh another kiss.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 16, 2005)

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Still looking for me?  Huh...oh wait--Did you do what I think you did?" she grins and giggles, giving Kirkesh another kiss.



"Yes, he probably still thinks you met me on the docks somewhere."  Kirkesh kisses Vanessa softly.

"But, getting back on the subject, where do you want to go from here?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 16, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa takes Zaeryn's hand in hers, smiling as they touch.*

*Eventually, the waiter returns, bringing out the wholebread and the soup for now, along with an extra plate that contains a small disc-shaped pastry that they had not ordered.*

"Compliments of the chef," the waiter explains with a smile, as he sets the food down along with the Vhurza juice and chocolate Vhalmilk drinks.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 16, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Continuing to hold Valyssa’s hand, while the server places their new dishes and drinks, he turns to the server.*

“Thank you,” Zaeryn says to the server, then asks, “The pastry, what is it?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 16, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock]*Yuriko hustled to the main farm house, daisho low and behind her.  She paused at the door to look inside.  If she didn't seen anything, she moved into the farmhouse quietly - looking for the danger she sensed, sleeping quarter next.*[/sblock]


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 16, 2005)

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]


> "You're...you're welcome Talia.  Is it too much?  I hope you like it!"




Talia notices Subterfuge's embarrassment, and reluctantly releases him from her grip.  "No, I do not think it is too much.  Both the dress and the locket are quite beautiful."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 16, 2005)

Rystil:

[sblock]"Well, I guess it wouldn't hurt too much to make the same offer. Colour me content with loot acquired during the journey in that case," Diedrik says, clearly not as excited as some of the other applicants Jasyra had spoken of, "Well, where should I start? My full name is Diedrik Carnard. I'm a spelljammer, part-time performer and part-time adventurer, originally from Rowain. In regards to Spelljamming experience, well, Spelljamming is my life. 

"These days I spend more time on Spelljammers than solid ground, so I know how to make myself useful. I'm no expert, but I can use a weapon to good effect. I find I have a beneficial effect on those I work with, in and out of conflict. I also have some medical training, and make a competent spokesperson when the need arises for a negotiator or somesuch. That said, anything else you'd like to know or want more detail on?"[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 16, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"It is a strudel made of fresh blue Zhorberries, sir."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 16, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Yuriko has a big problem:  The farmhouse is pitch black and the hearth fire is out, and Yuriko cannot see in total darkness.*

*Suddenly, she hears a whisper from Tao in her mind.*

"Yuriko...I covered your eyes before when you were too powerless to stop a terrible wrong, but now I lend you my sight...I am sorry, but I cannot aid you more--I have already overstepped my proper bounds."

*Yuriko felt a gentle ephemeral touch to her eyes, and then suddenly she could see in the dark, about sixty feet away.*

*With her newfound sight, she checks the entry room and sees nothing, moving with dread to the sleeping quarters, very very quietly.*

*The sight within is grisly to behold.  The boys lie prone against the wall, their throats slashed open, as if with a claw, and then tossed there haphazardly, as if the intruder didn't care about them--in fact, it appeared not to have wasted the time to deliver a finishing blow to either of them, so one or the other might just still be alive, for the moment.  Shinoa lies pale and still on her mattress with her eyes open in a look of horror.  From across the room, Yuriko cannot tell if she is breathing.  A dark figure, visible to Yuriko only in black-and-white through her new vision, lies over Rin.  He appears as a well-dressed man, except that his hands are contorted into claws and his face is twisted into an evil rictus, as he holds his mouth up to Rin's neck as if giving her a gentle kiss.*

*With horror, Yuriko recognises the clues as to what this thing is--it is a kyuuketsuki, a Shadowtaint Vampire.  Once a mortal who was corrupted by the Shadowtaint, the kyuuketsuki appear as normal mortals during the day, and nearly undetectable as creatures of darkness.*  

*During the night, however, the taint takes over, and they prey upon the living, although they only enjoy the blood of those of the opposite sex, wantonly swatting anyone of the same gender out of their way.  The kyuuketsuki often have to settle for lone travelers, however, because they cannot enter a house warded with sutras under any circumstances and they even cannot come into an unwarded home unless they are invited.*  

*During the night, the kyuuketsuki is very difficult to destroy, shrugging off wounds from normal and even magical weapons and regenerating even those wounds that manage to harm it, but its mortal weakness is blessed jade--a kyuuketsuki decapitated by a jade weapon is destroyed--anything else and it will come back, though if killed during the day, it must wait for the night to regenerate.*

(OOC:

Knowledge: Religion n20 + 3 = 23 (Bwahaha, you wasted your 20 before you could crit--oh wait, they're immune to crits so I guess you didn't waste it :\)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 16, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Tao said:
			
		

> "Yuriko...I covered your eyes before when you were too powerless to stop a terrible wrong, but now I lend you my sight...I am sorry, but I cannot aid you more--I have already overstepped my proper bounds."



"A better ancestor, one could not ask for,"  Yuriko whispered.  "I may only strive to be worthy of such an ancestor."

*Yuriko contemplated many different strategies, all made more difficult by the lack of vital organs of the creature.  She knew that this was the creature to concentrate on . . . she wasn't a healer and probably couldn't help the boys before the creature was on her.   She longed for the bow she left in her room, but she couldn't allowthe time to go by to go back and get it.  Instead she crept forward . . . and tried to strike.*

OOC: Dodge to Shadowtainted one (AC 20).  Move/strike with Katana two handed [+9 / 1d10+7/19-20/x2.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 16, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn inclines his head in thanks again to the server before reaching for a piece of the wholebread to dip, which he offers to Valyssa.*

“Try this Valyssa, I think you’ll find the sauce very different from the chuul.”

*He says playfully, smiling, as he holds it just a few inches from her mouth waiting for her to take a bite.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 17, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
"Hmmm...well, I could collect my things from my room, I guess.  Then after that, I don't care where we go...as long as I'm with you!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 17, 2005)

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Hmmm...well, I could collect my things from my room, I guess.  Then after that, I don't care where we go...as long as I'm with you!"



"Well, then we should do that.  Perhaps stay the night.  I'm sure you could use some rest as well.  You should collect some money as well, to buy anything else you may need.  You'll need to learn to protect yourself out in the world.  And I think I can see that you'd like to say goodbye to Sanchez.  He's been a close friend as well as a protector hasn't he?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 17, 2005)

Talia:
[SBLOCK]
"I'm so glad you liked them Talia!" Subterfuge admits.  I remembered how much you loved the Read Magic cantrip when we were first studying spells together, so I thought that maybe if Glamour could work the dweomer into a dress, that it could be the perfect dress for you.  The locket...well, it matches your beautiful eyes."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 17, 2005)

Diedrik:
[SBLOCK]
"Hmm...sound like a jack of all trades...well, you talk big, but how do I know you're not a master of none?  Just by taking your measure through my own assessment, I will admit you seem sincere, though a bit guarded, and thus I am somewhat interested...Let's see...Why don't you tell me, what do you love most about Spelljamming--what draws you to it?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 17, 2005)

Rystil:

[sblock]_Guarded for good reason, m'lady, but nothing that would jepeordise a job like this. Nonetheless, time to dig up the old cover story. _

*Diedrik went on to answer Jasyra's question.*

"I was the youngest son of a tavern keeper. This tavern, 'The Star and Sail', happened to be conveniantly positioned and thus favoured by many Spelljammers visiting the capital. So when I was old enough to work all I would ever hear about were stories of the excitement and adventure involved with Spelljamming. Being the youngest of many sons I definitely wasn't in line to inherit the tavern any time soon, and Spelljamming was sounding far better anyway, so after a considerable amount of time I had gathered up enough coin to equip myself modestly for travel and leave for Eldiz where I would find the training and the starting point of the adventures I dreamed of. 

"Clearly it didn't go as rosily as I had intended past that point, but I have a lot of experience under my belt now. Spelljamming is what I do, and though it wasn't the cake-walk filled with treasure and romance that I had desired, it is what I love. What I really enjoy is the sense of discovery I get from just seeing the sights of the places I travel to. I haven't done much real 'exploration' in the sense of the word, but my life thus far has been all about discovering that which is unknown to me. A job like this is itself almost a definition of why I enjoy the profession so much."

_I actually enjoy the exploring style stuff, but I only said it because it may help. That and keeping on the move means it's incredibly difficult to pin me down, but that's better left unsaid. Hmm, been a long time since I've had to do an interview to get a job, hope I'm doing this right._[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 17, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Yuriko silently creeps up behind the kyuuketsuki undetected, but when she gets within thirty feet, its eyes widen and it turns to gaze directly at her.*  

*It barely has time to retract its fangs from Rin's throat and drop the little girl to the ground as Yuriko slashes forward with a powerful blow from her katana--one more strike like that and the creature is finished!*

*But then the kyuuketsuki is upon her, pulling her into its dark embrace softly but inexorably as it brings its mouth to her neck like a tender lover, gently inserting its fangs into her throat, lapping up her blood with its soft tongue as it pumps Shadowtaint into her veins.*
(OOC:
ENWorld ate the rolls   But I remember...
Yuriko hits for 17 damage.
Yuriko is grappled and then pinned--very close calls on both.
Yuriko loses 2 constitution and Kyuuketsuki regain 5 hit points.)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 17, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa leans forward a little bit, bringing her mouth around the wholebread in Zaeryn's hand as she lets her lips come together in a quick kiss against his hand and then withdraws and begins to chew.*

"Mmm!" she smiles at the light but slightly spicy taste, "That's delicious!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 17, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
"Hmm...perhaps you are right, but I can't help but think that they will increase their vigilance in guarding me after this, and its possible that if I return, I won't be able to escape again...As for Sanchez...I would be sad to leave him without saying goodbye, but I want to give him the greatest gift I can, which in this case is probably to not let him know--he could get in big trouble from daddy if he knew about it and he didn't stop me..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 17, 2005)

Diedrik:
[SBLOCK]
"Hmmm...I see," Jasyra ponders, "Well, do you have any way to demonstrate your skill or give me a reference I can contact about you?  If you can do that and everything goes well, I think you might just have yourself a spot on the crew, Master Carnard."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 17, 2005)

*Kirkesh*

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Hmm...perhaps you are right, but I can't help but think that they will increase their vigilance in guarding me after this, and its possible that if I return, I won't be able to escape again...As for Sanchez...I would be sad to leave him without saying goodbye, but I want to give him the greatest gift I can, which in this case is probably to not let him know--he could get in big trouble from daddy if he knew about it and he didn't stop me..."



Kirkesh strokes her hair gently as they talk.  "Well, you know them best, and I will support you in whatever way you decide.  If need be, we can try to sneak into your room if there is anything you need, if not, then we best find a way to get you some more clothes and gear.  Perhaps you can send Sanchez a note of some kind to let him know you're ok."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 17, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Taking a piece of wholebread and popping it into his mouth, he replies smiling:*

“It is isn’t it!”

*Zaeryn then dips another piece of wholebread in a different sauce, placing it between his teeth before leaning across the table...*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 17, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
"Hmm...sneaking into my room...that sounds like it would be really exciting!  Why don't we try that, and I'll write Sanchez a note and leave it will he will find it, though too late to stop us--that way he can't get in trouble for letting me go.  What do you think of that plan, Kirkesh--I know that you would know best when it comes to things like this, and I trust your judgment completely."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 17, 2005)

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Hmm...sneaking into my room...that sounds like it would be really exciting!  Why don't we try that, and I'll write Sanchez a note and leave it will he will find it, though too late to stop us--that way he can't get in trouble for letting me go.  What do you think of that plan, Kirkesh--I know that you would know best when it comes to things like this, and I trust your judgment completely."



"Well, that sounds like a plan.  How well can you sneak around and do you have a key to your room?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 17, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa grins and leans the other half, meeting Zaeryn in the middle and biting the other half of the wholebread so that their lips meet in the middle, engaging in a tender kiss as they chew the bread and taste the sweet kiss and the sweet and sour sauce with the bread all at once in a whirlwind of flavour.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 17, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
"I probably can't sneak around as well as you, my Kirkesh, but I have been told I am graceful and light on my feet...I do have a key--that's good, right?  Think we can pull off the 'heist' ?"

*She giggles with anticipation and excitement at the idea.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn quickly dips another piece of wholebread in another sauce, and places it between his teeth leaning across the table again...but this time he takes it back into his own mouth as Valyssa is about to bite it...*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 18, 2005)

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I probably can't sneak around as well as you, my Kirkesh, but I have been told I am graceful and light on my feet...I do have a key--that's good, right?  Think we can pull off the 'heist' ?"
> 
> *She giggles with anticipation and excitement at the idea.*



"I think we can manage.  Put on my clothes, and imagine yourself in an outfit.  Make it something different that you wouldn't normaly wear, preferably with a somewhat concealing cloak."

Kirkesh shifts into a woman with a similar figure than Vanessa, but uses a very different face, with brown hair and green eyes.  She slips into Vanessa's clothes.  Checking quickly, he makes sure she is looking good, but not stunning, wishing to remain somewhat non-descript.  When he is done, he checks on Vanessa.  "Well, you think this will work?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 18, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa closes her mouth on empty air, clicking her teeth together as she giggles and shakes her finger at Zaeryn*

"Ooo, that was sneaky Zaeryn--you're bad!" and she reaches over and yanks a piece of the wholebread for herself, giggling again as she gobbles it up.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 18, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
*Vanessa shifts the garment into loose-fitting clothes with several extra layers that hides her ample curves under a semblance of a bit of bulk.  Then she makes a poofy fabric hat under which she hides her long tresses of golden-blonde hair.  A light cloak trails behind her and finally, loose poofy pants that hide her shapely legs complete the disguise which, while not entirely masterful, make her out to be a nondescript noble of indistinct gender from behind, with only the delicate features of her face to give her femininity away.  
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn laughs and takes a sip of his Vhurza juice, then grins and says:*

“Valyssa, I think your soup is getting cold.”

*Before taking another piece of wholebread.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 18, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa gives a mock pout at being chastised, and sips a few spoonfuls of her soup, finding the taste quite good.*

"It's still warm, Zaeryn, and quite good.  Want to try some?"

*And she takes a spoonful and leans over, holding the spoon in front of Zaeryn's mouth and feeding him a taste.  Then she brings him another and pulls it way before he can drink and takes it herself, giggling.*

"Turnabout is fair play!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]
“Valyssa, you’re even beautiful when you pout.”

*He says adoringly, before taking the first spoonful of soup and then returns for the second...which he finds is not there when he begins to close his lips on the spoon...laughing he replies:*

“Yes it is my love.”

*As he stares into her eyes mischievously.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 18, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]*Yuriko tries to break the pin of the kyuuketsuki as part of her flurry attack.  If successful, she will attempt to break from the grapple in the second part of the flurry.*  

_'The way of the mongoose in the dance with a deadly cobra,'_ Yurilo thought.  _'I should have listened more to the sensei when he spoke of fighting within one's personal space.'_

OOC: Close quarter fighting was the next feat on my progression with Yuriko . . . a little too late.   [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 18, 2005)

Rystil: 

[SBLOCK]


> "I'm so glad you liked them Talia!" Subterfuge admits.  I remembered how much you loved the Read Magic cantrip when we were first studying spells together, so I thought that maybe if Glamour could work the dweomer into a dress, that it could be the perfect dress for you.  The locket...well, it matches your beautiful eyes."




For a moment, Talia is so overcome with amazement that she cannot reply.  "Wow... Subterfuge, that was so thoughtful," she managed at last.  "You are so sweet!"  She cannot restrain her delight, and hugs him again.

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 18, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa laughs delightedly, her pout forgotten.*

"Oh Zaeryn, you're such a charmer!  I bet you would've been very successful at Avani...you should have studied there with me--we could have met each other sooner!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Believe me Valyssa enchantment spells are not my forte, but I have been told I have a silver tongue!”

*Zaeryn grins and pokes his tongue out.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 18, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Yuriko struggles mightily in the kyuuketsuki's grip, wriggling her body against the creature as she fights with all her life to break free from its deadly kiss. She manages to twist her head around and pull her neck clear free as she escapes the pin and finds a better position for leverage in their grapple.*

*Enraged, the vampire speaks, its voice echoing weirdly with the dark promise of damned souls:*

"Submit to me! Yield and accept my embrace and become my queen of the night!"

*Unwilling to allow this creature to do what it will with her, Yuriko struggles again as the kyuuketsuki gropes and grabs her, trying to pin her arms and legs so that it can reach the warm, delicious blood in her neck once more. Yuriko writhes and kicks, twisting first left, then right, and then pulling her entire body back and then all the way around, foiling the creature's attempt to pin her while making an escape attempt of her own.* 

*Seeing Yuriko's ploy for what it is, the creature prevents the escape, but he isn't expecting a quick kick to the face from her now-freed legs, which while it doesn't hurt the vampire, gives Yuriko enough time to break free.*

*Angered that a mere mortal has broken free from his inexorable grip, the kyuuketsuki lunges forward to grab her again in a fatal hug, but this time, Yuriko is ready, and she grabs the creature and flings it flat on its back with its own momentum, slashing with her katana in one smooth motion but unfortunately missing her lithe and supernaturally-quick target, who darts to the side, even while prone. To Yuriko's horror, the creature grabs her leg and tries to pull her down with it, to lie beneath it on the sleeping mat like a lover, but steps on the arm sharply with the other leg and pulls away, her Ancestral Daisho at the ready.*


(OOC:
Heehee, yeah, guess that feat would've helped 

Yuriko vs Kyuuketsuki 9 + 7 = 16 vs 18 + 9 = 27, fail to break pin.
Yuriko vs Kyuuketsuki 15 + 7 = 22 vs 7 + 9 = 16, pin is broken!
Kyuuketsuki vs Yuriko 11 + 9 = 20 vs 16 + 7 = 23, fails to pin.
Kyuuketsuki vs Yuriko 2 + 9 = 11 vs 9 + 7 = 26, fails to pin.
Yuriko vs Kyuuketsuki 5 + 7 = 12 vs 14 + 9 = 23, fails to break grapple.
Yuriko vs Kyuuketsuki 13 + 7 = 20 vs 1 + 9 = 10, grapple escaped!
Kyuuketsuki's Grapple touch attack 3 + 8 = 11, miss.
Yuriko's Retributive Trip touch attack 16 + 5 = 21, hit.
Yuriko vs Kyuuketsuki 20 + 9 = 29 vs 6 + 11 = 17, tripped!
Yuriko's Follow-up attack with Katana 9 + 11 = 20, miss!
Kyuuketsuki's touch attack 17 + 8 = 25, hit.
Kyuuketsuki vs Yuriko 10 + 9 = 19 vs 17 + 7 = 24, fails to grapple.
Yuriko's turn--Whew, what a fight!)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 18, 2005)

Talia:
[SBLOCK]
*Subterfuge smiles joyfully when Talia shows her delight, blushing a bit again but returning Talia's hug with a fond and gentle hug of his own.*

"If it makes you this happy, my dear Talia, then I am very glad--it was a small price to pay to see that beautiful smile," Subterfuge admits.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 18, 2005)

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]


> "If it makes you this happy, my dear Talia, then I am very glad--it was a small price to pay to see that beautiful smile," Subterfuge admits.




"The gifts are wonderful, Subterfuge," Talia replies shyly, leaning close to whisper into his ear.  "But what truly makes me happy is the knowledge that you have been thinking of me so fondly while I was away, for I certainly have been thinking of you."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 18, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa gives his tongue a thorough inspection and then she leans over and brings her mouth to his, entwining their tongues together and managing to keep the candles and food intact this time.  When they are finished, Valyssa laughingly jests:*

"That didn't taste like silver to me!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 18, 2005)

Talia:
[SBLOCK]
*Subterfuge seems deeply touched to hear that Talia was thinking of him, and he replies with a warm smile.*

"Oh, my dear Talia, I admit I often thought about you while you were away...I was sometimes a bit anxious, thinking of all the dangers out there in Wildspace, but then I remembered that you are a strong and capable woman and that you could overcome any dangers set before you with a bright smile, enjoying the challenge and the chance to use your magic.  Then I smiled to myself, knowing in my heart that you were safe and realising that I should probably be more worried for the poor dangers of Wildspace--they never even had a chance!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“I am sure it was silver, maybe you’d better check again!”

*Zaeryn laughs as he kisses her in return, entwining their tongues again.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 18, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa agreeably reengages their kiss, continuing until they need to stop for a breath, and then she laughs gently and shakes her head.*

"Nope, still isn't silver!  Your tongue is sweet and gentle, just like you, but silver is all metally, tangy and unyielding.  Why would you even want a silver tongue, you silly, adorable man?  Then I couldn't kiss you as easily!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“I guess it for the best that my tongue isn’t actually made of silver then isn’t it!”

*Zaeryn says grinning and laughing.*

“I wonder when our server will arive with the next course...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 18, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*As if summoned, the server appears with the main course--roast lamb and dragon steak, setting the meals before them deftly before getting out of their way, hoping not to spoil any romantic moment.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn, almost imperceptibly, inclines his head to the server in thanks for his unobtrusiveness...before kissing Valyssa passionately once again...their meals cooling slowly on the table unnoticed.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 18, 2005)

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Vanessa shifts the garment into loose-fitting clothes with several extra layers that hides her ample curves under a semblance of a bit of bulk.  Then she makes a poofy fabric hat under which she hides her long tresses of golden-blonde hair.  A light cloak trails behind her and finally, loose poofy pants that hide her shapely legs complete the disguise which, while not entirely masterful, make her out to be a nondescript noble of indistinct gender from behind, with only the delicate features of her face to give her femininity away.



"Perfect." Kirkesh says and gives her a quick kiss.  "What room were you in?"

Kirkesh takes Vanessa with her, and heads out of the room, checking out and settling up with anything extra that is needed.  The two then make their way to where Vanessa is staying, keeping an eye out for any of her guards or Sanchez.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 18, 2005)

Rystil:

[sblock]_Hmm, what's a good demonstration of skill? I doubt a song or story would convince her of my usefulness on the ship._

"Well, you could always ask Amity about me if you needed a reference. She knows me pretty well, better than a lot of people anyway," Diedrik said, a statement with more truth in it than one would expect, "As a demostration of skill perhaps you could ask me some questions about Spelljamming..."

_Hmm, maybe a song would actually help. Were it to inpire courage within my interviewer here she may be more inclined to have me along._

"...or I could belt out an inspirational tune for you. It certainly proves itself useful in a less-than-diplomatic situation."

*Diedrik clears his throat, getting ready in case Jasyra wanted him to sing.*

[ooc: Will cast Inspirational Boost prior to using Inspire Courage bardic music and having it affect Jasyra.][/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jul 18, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[SBLOCK]







			
				Kyuuketsuki said:
			
		

> "Submit to me! Yield and accept my embrace and become my queen of the night!"



"I think not, tainted one,"  Yuriko replied calmly, considering the twin trails of blood oozing from her neck. "I would prefer the sun on my face, and the blessings of my ancestors in my heart as your head rolled freely from your body on the ground."  

*Yuriko faced the Kyuuketsuki, entering the dance of a thousand blades stance, daring the creature to step forth.  She fought on the defensive, unwilling to allow the creature a chance to get close again.*

OOC: The creature is still prone and at -4 for melee attacks correct?  Yuriko will flurry with the katana, fighting defensively [-4 to hit hopefully canceled by the +4 bonus for a prone opponent].  AC of base 19 +1 dodge +3 defensive = 23, plus -4 to the vampire's attack if it is prone. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 18, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa joins Zaeryn in a slow and lingering kiss along the table. her arms winding around his neck to gently stroke the nape as she clings to him.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 18, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
"I'm staying in a room on the second floor of the Golden Stag in the Traveler's Ward," Vanessa tells Kirkesh, "Though I'm not sure how to get there from here...But I'm sure you do!  Shall we go, then?"

*She heads toward the door to the Waterfall Chambre and unlocks it, opening the door and making a flourishing gesture towards it, saying in a feigned masculine tone: "After you, milady!" before breaking into a quick fit of giggles.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 18, 2005)

Diedrik:
[SBLOCK]
"Why not hear a tune?" Jasyra asks, good-naturedly, "Music calms the heart and strengthens the soul--or so the old Melodian saying goes."

*Jasyra smiles in anticipation.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 18, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Tingling with the increased contact, Zaeryn begins stroking Valyssa’s hair gently with one hand while deepening the kiss and caressing her neck gently with the back of his other hand.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 18, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Yuriko enters the dance of a thousand blades stance, ready to dodge any blow while slashing twice with her katana at the kyuuketsuki sprawled on the ground, connecting with the first of the two blows to the sound of a satisfying spray of black ichor--the creature is nearly defeated.  She just needs one more opening...*

*The creature doesn't give that opening, sacrificing its second attack in order to concentrate on grabbing Yuriko, which it manages to do, grasping her legs with its claws with mocking gentleness as it grabs her and pulls itself up to meet her gaze once more, with eyes that are pools of pure darkness.*   

*Horrified and filled with righteous fury, Yuriko breaks free from its grip once more and then uses the break to make her own opening, slicing forward calmly but surely as she severs the kyuuketsuki's head from its shoulders with her blessed-jade katana.  As he dies, the body falls to the ground and transforms, Shadowtaint seeping out into the floor as his muscles melt away, his claws shorten to hands, and his face becomes fully human.  In true death, the kyuuketsuki finds peace, human again during both day and night.*

(OOC:
Yuriko's katana 19 + 7 = 26. hit!
Kyuuketsuki takes 20 damage!
Yuriko's katana 6 + 7 = 13, miss.
Kyuuketsuki's touch attack 14 + 9 = 23, ooo barely hit.
Kyuuketsuki's Grapple vs Yuriko 12 + 11 =23 vs 4 + 7 = 11, Yuriko is grappled.
Yuriko's Grapple vs Kyuuketsuki 18 + 5 = 23 vs 8 + 11 = 19, Yuriko escapes.
??? 4 + 11 = 15.  
Yuriko's Katana n20! + 7 = 27, hit.
Kyuuketsuki takes 16 damage and perishes!
Yuriko wins!)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 18, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock]*Yuriko wiped her blade on the clothes of the dead one before sheathing it.  She moved quickly to the boys, checking each to see if she could help them . . . heal them with the wand if necessary - they obviously couldn't drink a potion with their necks slit.*[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jul 18, 2005)

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I'm staying in a room on the second floor of the Golden Stag in the Traveler's Ward," Vanessa tells Kirkesh, "Though I'm not sure how to get there from here...But I'm sure you do!  Shall we go, then?"
> 
> *She heads toward the door to the Waterfall Chambre and unlocks it, opening the door and making a flourishing gesture towards it, saying in a feigned masculine tone: "After you, milady!" before breaking into a quick fit of giggles.*



Kirkesh grins, giggles and smiles at Vanessa as they walk towards the Golden stag, keeping an eye out for her guards and Sanchez.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 18, 2005)

Rystil:


[SBLOCK]


> ....they never even had a chance!"




Talia smiled and laughed softly at Subterfuge's words.  That her former teacher had such confidence in her warmed her heart, and the knowledge that he had been so concerned about her touched her deeply.    "Thank you," she replied quietly, a faint blush touching her cheeks.

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 18, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa continues the kiss for a long time, until they finally break apart, breathing heavily, but Valyssa leaves her hand in Zaeryn's as she withdraws, squeezing gently to reaffirm their continued contact.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn places his other hand on top of Valyssa’s as he looks lovingly into her sky-blue eyes, before drawing her around the table to sit in his lap so they can finish their meal in as close a contact as possible, saying softly:*

“Come here my love!”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 19, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*A quick glance reveals that Han is dead and Yu is nearly so, but perhaps he can be saved.  Yuriko withdraws her wand and quickly applies it to his slashed throat, after two attempts managing to patch it up and clear out the lungs just before he suffocates on his own blood.*

(OOC:
Use Magic Device 6 + 9 = 15, fails.
Use Magic 12 + 9 = 21, success.
Yu heals only 2 damage, but at least he is stabilised.)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 19, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
*As they walk towards the Golden Stag, Kirkesh notices the guards and Sanchez walking toward their direction, though not necessarily directly towards Kirkesh and Vanessa.  If they run, and perhaps if they begin to divert course, they would surely be seen, but if they stay, then their disguise will be tested.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 19, 2005)

Talia:
[SBLOCK]
"You're welcome, Talia," Subterfuge says with a soft smile, trying to help divert her embarrassment, "Whenever you are ready, we can go and check out our front-row seats to _Culana_.  Of course, I'll need to change..."

*It is Subterfuge's turn to blush again.*

"Could you look away for a second?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 19, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock]*Yuriko laid Yu down gently and moved to the little girl, Rin.  She approached cautiously, uncertain just how much shadow-taint had been pumped into the little girl.  Her eyes darted to the dead creature - making certain it hadn't moved in the last few seconds.*

"Shinoa-sama, are you wounded?"  Yuriko asked while watching Rin.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jul 19, 2005)

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *As they walk towards the Golden Stag, Kirkesh notices the guards and Sanchez walking toward their direction, though not necessarily directly towards Kirkesh and Vanessa.  If they run, and perhaps if they begin to divert course, they would surely be seen, but if they stay, then their disguise will be tested.*



Kirkesh says in a sultry voice, "Oh, you can't wait can you?" and pulls Vanessa into an ally just off the main road.  She begins a very visualy making out with her, while whispering in her ear "Press me up against the wall and let your hands wander like a man taking a common prostitute.  I'll keep my face in yours to keep you hidden."  Kirkesh keeps her eyes out till Sanchez has passed.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa laughs and moves onto Zaeryn's lap, hugging her arms around him and turning away from the table with her upper body and towards Zaeryn, leaning into him to press herself against his shirt as she rests the side of her head gently on his chest, sighing lovingly.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 19, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Not having administered to Shinoa, Yuriko can only assume that the older woman has passed out by the fact that she does not respond.*

*Moving over to Rin, Yuriko glances at the dead man--his body has transformed and he shows no signs of moving...it is over.*

*As she cautiously approaches, she sees that Rin is still breathing and appears more or less healthy, so she was probably Tainted only slightly more than Yuriko herself.*  

*Of course, the first stages of the Kyuuketsuki's Taint seem benign, returning the victim's body to a youthful eighteen-year-old state and enhancing her beauty, but eventually, the curse can deepen and her wisdom will fail as her supernatural beauty increases, until finally she gives in to the darkness completely.*

*Thankfully, the ascetics at the monastery where Yuriko is already headed can remove the Taint, leaving the progression halted at its current state.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*While holding Valyssa close with one arm Zaeryn casts another still and silent mage hand, he struggles to concentrate but manages to bring the Zhorberry strudel within reach...breaking off a piece he brings it to Valyssa’s lips...while whispering loving words in her ear.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 19, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock]*Seeing that young Rin was alive, she moved to check on Shinoa, gently waking her if she could, or providing a charge of the wand if she was wounded.  If she did not wake easily, yuriko moved to lit a candle or two and stoke the fire to improve the light in the room.  She wasn't certain how long she would be able to see.*[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 19, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
*Vanessa presses Kirkesh gently against the wall, wondering:*

"Uhh...what does a prostitute..?" but Sanchez is almost there so she has no time.

*She begins to kiss Kirkesh passionately, their tongues entwining, as she slips her hand into Kirkesh's top and begins to softly and lovingly stroke her Dolathi companion's curves, but then, realising that the guards were near, she gives a mock lewd grin that almost--but not quite--sets them both giggling and then becomes harsher, roughly shoving Kirkesh's face back with an aggressive kiss as her hands callously grope and fondle Kirkesh's curves.  Then she reaches under Kirkesh's skirts, and begins to grope Kirkesh in even more intimate places, causing Sanchez to simply look away in disgust as he passes.*

*When they are gone, Vanessa immediately stops and apologises:*

"Oh, I'm so sorry, Kirkesh!  I hope I didn't hurt you!  Please, forgive me?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 19, 2005)

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Vanessa presses Kirkesh gently against the wall, wondering:*
> 
> "Uhh...what does a prostitute..?" but Sanchez is almost there so she has no time.
> 
> ...



Kirkesh responds with a passionate kiss.  "I'm fine.  You did perfect my love.  You've already got the idea of disguise."

Kirkesh and Vanessa set back on the trail to the Golden Stag.  "Was that all your guards? Or do you have more?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 19, 2005)

Rystil:

[sblock]"Then a song you shall have, m'lady," Diedrik replied.

*Diedrik took a moment to mentally sort through his repetoire of music. That moment was long enough however to tell him that he didn't have enough inspirational music to work with than he should. Now that he thought of it, too much of his music wasn't terribly happy. It wasn't that he didn't know any happier music, he had to if he wanted to be succesful, just that he found melancholy more to his tastes.*

_This should do it._

*He hummed a little of the song, tapping his foot to get his timing. Then he started singing, his voice slowly rising from speaking volume to something strong and encouraging.*

[ooc: Alright, it's definitely not original, but it took me long enough to find something that'd look like it'd sound good. Taking 10 on the perform check.]

"_I've become, impossible,
Holding on to when,
When everything seemed to matter more,
The two of us,
All used and beaten up,
Watching fate, as it flows,
Down the path, we have chose

You and me,
We're in this together now,
None of them can stop us now,
We will make it through somehow

You and me,
If the world should break in two,
Until the very end of me,
Until the very end of you..._"

Diedrik continues for a little longer before stopping, and then looks to Jasyra expectantly. He crosses his fingers behind his back, not in hope of getting the job, but in the hope that the Melodian liked the snippet of music.[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 19, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Gaius:
> [SBLOCK]
> "Hey big guy, I couldn't figure anything out, but I think there may be clue waiting for you in your room--there's a Pleb come to see you, and one of the girly-shaped ones too--that's almost like having a lady come a calling!"
> [/SBLOCK]




[sblock]
The big guy laughs. "Good thing I've had my yearly bath den, don't you think?"
He hastily makes his way to his room, carefully opening the door and peering in, still suspicious after last year's attack just before his important fight. He still didn't know wether it was his opponent or one of the heavy betters that hired the attacker. But since both his opponent and the attacker are resting in a shallow grave he didn't really care. Still, better safe then sorry.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa sighs and strokes Zaeryn's back as she lies against him, though she giggles with surprise when she sees the floating Zhorberry strudel, happily accepting the piece at her mouth and chewing gently against him, the movement of her jaw causing her cheek to rub against his chest.*

"Mmmm!" Valyssa says, "This is delicious--Try a piece!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 19, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Shinoa does not wake easily, but she also does not bear any wounds--perhaps she was knocked unconscious?*

*Yuriko lights a nearby candle and goes to stoke the fire in the hearth in the next room, eventually setting it aflame once more and illuminating much of the farmhouse with its bright light.  Very shortly afterwards, Yuriko's spirit vision fades away, proving that her precautions were prudent.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn takes a piece for himself and chews slowly, while breaking another piece off for Valyssa.*

“You’re right my love, it’s delightful!”

*He says, offering her another piece...*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 19, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
"Thank you, Kirkesh..."
*Vanessa does a quick count, then shakes her head.*  

"That wasn't even half of them all.  They probably have a few conducting searches in a separate group, and I wouldn't be surprised if they left some behind at the room--after all, it only makes sense that I would probably return there eventually, right?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 19, 2005)

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Thank you, Kirkesh..."
> *Vanessa does a quick count, then shakes her head.*
> 
> "That wasn't even half of them all.  They probably have a few conducting searches in a separate group, and I wouldn't be surprised if they left some behind at the room--after all, it only makes sense that I would probably return there eventually, right?"



"Yes, it would.  We'll have to see if there are any outside your room.  Hopefully there aren't any inside, but we'll deal with that if it comes.  Just remember, if I have to think and act quickly, just play along."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 19, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock] OOC: In Rokugan, there is some issue with the handling of the dead - eta do that work.  That is why I didn't help bury the dead bandits.  However, if that is not an issue I will do the post below.  If it is an issue, then everything other than moving the dead will be performed./OOC

*Yuriko looked at the scene before her in the light.  The gift of her ancestors had dulled the colors, making it seem almost less real.* _'Perhaps it was best that Shinoa and Rin were unconscious, there is much that should not be seen at either age,'_ Yuriko thought.  

*Yuriko concentrated on her necklace, giving her the strength to do what must be done.  She moved to Yu and applied another charge [47 remain] of the wand to the lad.  She then moved him to his futon and arranged him so that he could rest comfortably.  Han was next, she wrapped the body how she could and moved it to the porch.   Next, she moved the creature out of the room (possibly with a bloodstained mat), though she did not want to get the blood on her, nor handle the thing overly much.  She will search the clothes of the creature to see if it had anything of value.  Then she sprinkled dirt on the former creature, not wanting it to rise again.

Yuriko returned to Shinoa to see if she would wake, "Shinoa-sama, waken, you are needed."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 19, 2005)

Diedrik:
[SBLOCK]
*As Diedrik plays and sings his song, Jasyra's body seems to hum and vibrate softly in response, her eyes narrowing at one point, but then turning back to a smile soon after.*

"The F-sharp in the second stanza was slightly flat," Jasyra announces, "But other than that, the music was mechanically accurate, the rhythm was consistent throughout, and the end result was effective...of course, the sound was not as beautiful as it could be, but the meagre vocal range and expressive power of the Rowaini voice, particularly the Rowaini male voice, is not your fault.  All in all, I would say that this proves your claim of skill.  I'll talk to Amity, but I would say that you have this job if you accept, Mister Carnard.  Let me know, and I'll sign you up and then give you more specifics, answering any of your questions if I can."  
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 19, 2005)

Gaius:
[SBLOCK]
*Peering through a crack in the door, Gaius sees the female-shaped Pleb waiting in his room.*

*It is facing towards the side wall, and sitting on the side of Gaius's rather large bed, gently kicking its legs out and in, a little nervous habit that one would not expect to see from a construct, but some of these Plebs are pretty humanlike.*  

*Looking at its neck, it doesn't seem to have a restraining collar, which helps explain its less-automated actions, though it is not too common for drudge-work Plebs to go about without them, the upper-class probably needs more complicated capabilities.  The back of its neck, where the attacher for the collar would go, has a whole bunch of those number and letter things, which Gaius seems to recall hearing are the thing's name, but it looks like gibberish to him.*

*As to the actual appearance, it looks like a pretty and elegant Praetorian girl, with wavy silver hair and eyes of the same colour.  Gaius has never seen a Pleb before with silver hair, not that he has seen many, granted, probably because that is the typical hair-colour of the high-ranking High Praetorians (though not the golden-haired archons of legendary grace and elegance, whom he has never seen).*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Mmm, sure!" Valyssa happily agrees, grabbing Zaeryn's piece out of the air before he can take it and then laughing and bringing it right up to his mouth with her hand.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 19, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa nods, looking very serious for a moment.*

"I'll do my best, Kirkesh--I promise!  I know that this isn't a game, and I'll try my hardest to make sure that I don't mess this up."

*She reflects on everything that is happening and becomes a bit wistful, as she smiles slightly.*

"Thank you so much for everything, Kirkesh!"

*Then she grins mischievously and throws her arms around Kirkesh in a big hug.*

"Now c'mere, you prostitute, you!" Vanessa teases Kirkesh, giving her a tender kiss.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 19, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn sensuously takes the piece of pastry from her fingers, kissing and caressing Valyssa’s fingertips as she withdraws them...he then places another piece delicately in her mouth withdrawing his fingers slowly...*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 19, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Gaining strength from her necklace, Yuriko gently touches the wand to Yu's scarred neck, willing the magic to come forth a few times, until eventually it does so, returning colour to the boy's cheeks and removing much of the worst scarring.  If he finishes sleeping for the few hours remaining of the night and then gets a full day of bed-rest, he should be awake and fine.*

*Searching the clothes of the kyuuketsuki, she finds a little bag of expensive-looking sutras, as well as a bag with 1000 Kochosen of assorted gold, silver, and copper--mostly silver though--as well as a small black gem.*

*Returning to Shinoa, she still does not awaken, although she is definitely quite healthy, and her pulse is fine.*
(OOC:

Caring for the dead does not make one 'untouchable' in Lara Kai, although there is another kingdom to the south where they do have a designated class of people to do that task.

UMD 6 + 11 = 17, failure.
UMD 3 + 11 = 14, failure.
UMD 18 + 11 =29, success!
Yu gains 6 hit points!)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 19, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa gently returns the favour as Zaeryn feeds the piece into her mouth.*

"Mmm...who ever knew that eating Zhorberry strudel would be this fun?" Valyssa asks with a warm smile, as she kisses Zaeryn gently, the taste of sweet fresh Zhorberry on both of their breaths.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 19, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock]*Yuriko gathered the coins and put them with her own.  She set the bag of sutras and the gem aside.  After checking again on Shinoa, Yuriko moved to Rin, examining her condition and applying the wand once if necessary.  She then returned the child to her bed and made her comfortable.*

*Yuriko then returned to the guest room and recovered the rest of her belongings and gear . . . it would have been nice to have had her bow with her earlier.  She gathered her belongings quickly and returned, arranging her pack and accounting for everything once she was back to watch over the family.*

*Yuriko didn't know of any other nearby farms that the creature may have ruined in this manner. She reminded herself to ask Shinoa when she awakened.*

OOC: Added the coins to sheet as well as potions and amulet.  Do you have a name for the amulet - I used Necklace of Character.  Should I mingle the coins with what I had remaining or keep them separate?[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jul 19, 2005)

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Valyssa nods, looking very serious for a moment.*
> 
> "I'll do my best, Kirkesh--I promise!  I know that this isn't a game, and I'll try my hardest to make sure that I don't mess this up."
> 
> ...



Kirkesh giggles a bit and kisses Vanessa back tenderly.  "Save it for later, we'll have lots of time"

Kirkesh hangs on Vanessa like an eager prostitute as they make their way towards the Golden Stag.  "Try to get a room close to the room you're staying in with Sanchez.  It will give us an excuse to be there."

Confident in their disguise, they stride into the Stag.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 19, 2005)

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]


> "Could you look away for a second?"




"Oh!  I nearly forgot the time!" Talia exclaims, after Subterfuge reminds her of _Culana_.  She nods in understanding when he asks her to turn her head, and lets go of him.  She turned her attention to setting her hair into a more elaborate style, pinning it up so that it tumbled down onto her shoulders in ebony waves.  After a moment's thought, she added a few curls for effect.

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 20, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Lowering the empty dish to the table Zaeryn kisses her tenderly in return, licking a little Zhorberry juice from her lips, before grinning and replying:*

“I had no idea, as I’ve never eaten strudel in quite that way before!”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 20, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Checking Shinoa, the widow is still sleeping peacefully, looking almost as innocent as Rin while resting, the careworn wrinkles and bleary eyes of running the farm all day smoothed out and no more to be seen in a peaceful rest.*

*Rin doesn't seem to have taken any injury that can be healed by the wand, so Yuriko gathers her things and returns back to watch over the family.*

(OOC:

You wrote 'assorted coins' , right?  You can mingle them with what you had remaining, but I probably need to count out how many were of each type, right (most were silver).  
As for the necklace, call it something you will remember, as it hasn't gotten any official name in game )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 20, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Kirkesh said:
			
		

> "Save it for later, we'll have lots of time"



"Later then." Vanessa promises, giving Kirkesh one last kiss.



			
				Kirkesh said:
			
		

> Kirkesh hangs on Vanessa like an eager prostitute as they make their way towards the Golden Stag. "Try to get a room close to the room you're staying in with Sanchez. It will give us an excuse to be there."



"Hmmm...that sounds like a good plan to get up to near the room--I hadn't thought of that!  Great thinking, Kirkesh!  The only thing is, I'm not sure how common it would be for the clientele of the inn to bring in prostitutes off the street, though I suppose we could be fine if you were a classy courtesan--we could also try to be husband and wife, if you prefer."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 20, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock]*Yuriko searched through the small farmhouse for any hidden enemies, holding a candle in one hand and her daisho in the other.*  _'If one got in he may have brought others,'_ Yuriko thought.  _'Of course those sutras are obviously fake . . . or designed to allow him to enter freely.  I am tempted to move everyone into the guest house . . . but I think that they've been through enough.'_ 

*Yuriko closed and barred the door, and found a comfortable chair.  Facing it toward the door, she settled into the chair, her daisho resting across her lap.  Yuriko settled into a light meditation, waiting for the family to awaken and help with the cleaning and . . . other work that needed to be done before they left.*

OOC: Yeah I just put after my money . . . 1000 assorted coins.  I named the item the Locket of Character.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 20, 2005)

Talia:
[SBLOCK]
"All done!" Subterfuge says, turning around to face Talia in his new attire, which proves to be a stylish suit that is coloured to match perfectly with Talia's wondrous new dress.

*He gazes at Talia once more in true admiration, smiling as he says:* 

"Your beautiful midnight hair is even lovelier than before!"

*And then he pulls a hand from behind his back to reveal a gorgeous bouquet of flowers, a rainbow of bright colours and sweet scents, which he offers to Talia gently, embarrassed a bit again.*

"Talia...I...uh...I got these for you..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 20, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"After that wonderful strudel, I'm afraid that whatever comes next will be anticlimactic...what are we going to do about all that dragon steak?"  Valyssa wonders, not waiting for an answer before kissing Zaeryn back and licking the taste of Zhorberries from the inside of his mouth.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 20, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Exploring her mouth with equal zeal, Zaeryn wonders himself not knowing if it’s even still on the table as he has been fully engrossed with Valyssa. Perhaps their server, who has been very intuitive so far, has done something with their meals...*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 20, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Apparently, the kyuuketsuki either had sutras that were good against other creatures but itself, or else it was greedy and wanted the farmhouse's inhabitants all to itself, as Yuriko does not see any other creatures of the night around.*

*Yuriko meditates, waiting patiently until dawn, when all is safe.*

*Accustomed to always awakening at dawn, Shinoa and Rin fail to disappoint, stirring and awakening slowly.*

"Yuriko...how are we still?...Did you...defeat it?" Shinoa asks from behind her, her voice less hoarse, lighter and sweeter after her rest, "Wait...where is Han?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 20, 2005)

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Later then." Vanessa promises, giving Kirkesh one last kiss.
> 
> "Hmmm...that sounds like a good plan to get up to near the room--I hadn't thought of that!  Great thinking, Kirkesh!  The only thing is, I'm not sure how common it would be for the clientele of the inn to bring in prostitutes off the street, though I suppose we could be fine if you were a classy courtesan--we could also try to be husband and wife, if you prefer."



Kirkesh cleans herself off a bit and straightens up, looking much more acceptable.  She adjusts the dress a bit, and adjusts her walk, appearing to be slightly tipsy.  Cleaned up, she could easily pass as either a nobleman's wife, a classy couresan, or other well to do woman who's had a little too much to drink.  She flashes a quick wink to Vanessa, knowing that she'll take her ques.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 20, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*As Zaeryn glances at the table, the food is nowhere to be seen at the moment.  The server had indeed managed to spirit it away while they weren't paying attention.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 20, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Looks like that’s something we don’t have to worry about Valyssa, the server has managed to take it away while we were preoccupied.”

*He replies, grinning, before asking:*

“Would you like to dance my darling?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 20, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
*Vanessa nods and smiles at Kirkesh as they walk into the Golden Stag.*  

*Doing her best to impersonate an effeminate young lord eager to find a private room with his voluptuous young paramour, Vanessa goes up to the clerk and asks for a room:*

"Excuse me good sir, but...I'm looking for a lovely room for the two of us, and I heard your inn was the finest in town."

"Ah, yes, good sir!  We do indeed offer the finest accomodations in Eldiz!  Let me book you in room 142."

"But Keshira really loves beautiful views," Vanessa replies, smiling and stroking Kirkesh's back gently and affectionately, "Would it be possible to get a room on the second floor, if you please?"

"Why certainly, sir.  Would Room 275 be more to your liking."

"That would be most wonderful!  How much?"

"50 credits, sir."

"That sounds more than fair considering what stellar reviews I've had of this place," Vanessa replies, reaching into her pouch and pulling out 5 slips worth 10 credits each.

"Thank you very much, sir.  And I do hope you enjoy your stay here.  If there is anything you need, do not hesitate to ask for it, sir--we have full room service, hot baths upon request, and massages as well if you are in the mood." the man produces a key and gives it to Vanessa.

"Thanks!  I'll be sure to let you know!"

*The two head up towards the stairs, out of anyone's earshot.*

"Uhh, how did I do?" Vanessa wonders.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 20, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Dance?!  I'd love to!" Valyssa exclaims happily, squeezing Zaeryn tightly and excitedly in a hug from her intimate perch on his lap.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 20, 2005)

Rystil: 

[SBLOCK]


> "Talia...I...uh...I got these for you..."




Talia took a moment to look Subterfuge over carefully, taking in his new attire with approval.  The suit made him look even more handsome and she smiled shyly.  "You look great!"

The smile became even brighter when she saw the beautiful blooms that he produced from behind his back.  "They're beautiful!" she accepted them gratefully and breathed in their scent.  They smelled just as wonderful as they looked.  Then, she remembered something, and looked up at Subterfuge once more.  She pulled the delicate locket from her pocket, she placed it into his hands.  "Would you mind helping me put this on?"

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 20, 2005)

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Vanessa nods and smiles at Kirkesh as they walk into the Golden Stag.*
> 
> *Doing her best to impersonate an effeminate young lord eager to find a private room with his voluptuous young paramour, Vanessa goes up to the clerk and asks for a room:*
> 
> ...



Kirkesh leans forward a bit, using the counter to stablize herself and giving the clerk a very distracting view.  She almost purrs a bit at Vanessa's touch, smiling, closing her eyes, and rubbing a bit closer to Vanessa.

As they get out of earshot, Kirkesh leans over and licks Vanessa's earlobe, and whispers "You did wonderful."

Kirkesh keeps an eye out as they make their way to their room.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 20, 2005)

Talia:
[SBLOCK]
*Subterfuge smiles softly at Talia's compliment, and his smile widens when she accepts the flowers and enjoys their sweet scent.*

*When Talia asks for his help in putting on the locket, he answers:*

"Why certainly, Talia!  Here, let me help you."

*He gently takes the delicate locket, tenderly stroking the runes on the front that spell Talia's Dolathi name as he places the chain around her neck, touching the sides and back of her neck gently as he finds the perfect place.  Then he smiles, and nods to himself, picking up one of Glamour's hand-mirrors from behind the counter and holding it for Talia to see.*

"It looks wonderful on you--it matches your beautiful and entrancing eyes, and you are absolutely stunning--here, take a look!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 20, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn returns her hug fervently adding a tender kiss, before slowly standing still entwined in Valyssa’s arms. Only slightly relaxing their embrace they move to the dance floor where, not wanting to reduce their contact, they begin a slow intimate dance.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 20, 2005)

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]
She closes her eyes as she feels Subterfuge's warm touch upon her neck, trying to suppress a shiver of pleasure at the contact.

She is amazed when she sees the mirror, at first unable to recognize her own reflect.  He was right, she did look stunning.  She smiled, and looked back at him.  "What can I say?  It is you that brings out the best in me."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 20, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[SBLOCK]







			
				Shinoa said:
			
		

> "Yuriko...how are we still?...Did you...defeat it?" Shinoa asks from behind her, her voice less hoarse, lighter and sweeter after her rest, "Wait...where is Han?"



 *Yuriko rose from the chair quickly and smoothly, turning to Shinoa when she spoke.*
"Yes, Shinoa-sama, I defeated the creature,"  Yuriko paused before continuing, struggling to find the right words.  She spoke quietly, "However, the damage was already done . . . Han has passed on to the ancestors . . . I am sorry for you loss."

"Han's body is outside . . . separate from the creature which is also outside.  I did not perform any ceremony, other than my simple prayers over them . . . I wanted you to be able to have your chance to . . . well . . . ."

*Yuriko bowed her head in her loss of words, though still kept Shinoa in her vision.*[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 20, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
*Vanessa smiles and blushes, very pleased at Kirkesh's praise, and she sighs in pleasure as Kirkesh licks her earlobe.*

*Then the two climb the stairs and head towards their room on the second floor, but as they do Vanessa whispers:*

"Look over there--there's a guard in front of the door to my room--what now?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 21, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa dances gracefully alongside Zaeryn, leaning forward to steal some kisses when she gets the chance, as they slowly drift across the dance-floor, lingering in each other's arms.*  

*Suddenly, the music changes from the slow, sweet melody from before to one with a lively beat and a faster tempo.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 21, 2005)

Talia:
[SBLOCK]
*Subterfuge smiles and says jokingly:*

"What are teachers for, right?"

*Then he pokes his head behind her so she can see them both looking into their reflections in the mirror.*

"We may be in trouble, though--they might get upset if all the people in the Grand Amphitheatre are distracted from the play by the blinding beauty of the dark-haired woman in the front row!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 21, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Picking up the pace of their dancing to match that of the music, Zaeryn begins to spin Valyssa out and then back to his body.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 21, 2005)

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Vanessa smiles and blushes, very pleased at Kirkesh's praise, and she sighs in pleasure as Kirkesh licks her earlobe.*
> 
> *Then the two climb the stairs and head towards their room on the second floor, but as they do Vanessa whispers:*
> 
> "Look over there--there's a guard in front of the door to my room--what now?"



"Do you think you can talk your way past him?"  Kirkesh asks.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 21, 2005)

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]
Talia pauses a moment, regarding their reflections in the mirror.  They _did_ make a handsome couple!  She then smiled at his words, and took his hand.  "Hopefully, that will not be too much of a problem..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 21, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Han!  Oh, my little baby!" Shinoa cries out in grief.
*Yuriko turns to face Shinoa to see that the widow has reverted to a pretty young woman, around the age of 20, with tears streaking through her eyes for the loss of her child.*

"Rin?  Yu?  They are alright?" she asks frantically, strong fear and emotion clutching her throat, as she looks to her other two children and sighs when she finds them safe.

"I will go out and help bury my boy.  I mourn his death with a heart full of sorrow, but thank the Spirits that you saved all the rest of us...How can we ever repay you?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 21, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa twirls out gracefully as Zaeryn spins her, laughing and spinning back to Zaeryn with added speed, using her momentum to fly towards him and up into his arms, hoping that he will lift her and whirl her around him.*

(OOC: Funny thing about dancing in d20--even if you have low Dexterity, you can still be a truly graceful dancer as long as your Charisma is high  )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 21, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
"Wait, you mean 'talk my way past him' as in change back into Vanessa and ask him to let me in the room, or as in try to get him to let me in the room as a nobleman, or as in walk past him and go into the new room we just bought?" Vanessa wonders, unused to such things and a bit confused by this plan.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 21, 2005)

Talia:
[SBLOCK]
*Subterfuge strokes the back of Talia's hand once gently and then holds it firmly but tenderly, smiling at the continued contact between them.*

"So, do you think we are all ready to go to the play, my fair Lady Talia?" Subterfuge asks with a warm smile.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 21, 2005)

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Wait, you mean 'talk my way past him' as in change back into Vanessa and ask him to let me in the room, or as in try to get him to let me in the room as a nobleman, or as in walk past him and go into the new room we just bought?" Vanessa wonders, unused to such things and a bit confused by this plan.



"Do you think you, as Vanessa, could convince him to let us in and back out?  Or even let us "overpower him" and tie him up, so it looks like he did his job.  If not, I have another idea, but that one's a bit rougher."

Kirkesh checks to see if their room is in the same hall as Vanessa's or if there is a corner in the way.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 21, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
*There's a corner in the way between their room and Vanessa's old room.*

"Hmm...I don't think so," Vanessa ponders Kirkesh's idea, "These guys are no slouches, and they've probably been told to bring me back to Sanchez immediately when they find me...They don't really report to me either--they work for my father..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 21, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Seeing Valyssa launch herself towards his arms Zaeryn catches her and whirls her around him several times, before placing her lightly down and spinning her out again.*

(OOC: Yes, you’d think they would have applied Dexterity to about half of the perform skills.)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 21, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*They repeat the cycle a few times, laughing and sweating lightly with exertion.  Eventually, the music switches to a new song, quieter and more gentle once again, and Valyssa returns to Zaeryn's arms, obviously excited by the energetic dance but also winded by all the movement and glad to be slowing down once more, as she rests her head against Zaeryn's chest softly.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 21, 2005)

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *There's a corner in the way between their room and Vanessa's old room.*
> 
> "Hmm...I don't think so," Vanessa ponders Kirkesh's idea, "These guys are no slouches, and they've probably been told to bring me back to Sanchez immediately when they find me...They don't really report to me either--they work for my father..."



"Then forgive me if I'm a bit rough with you" Kirkesh says.  As they close on the guard, Kirkesh makes sure Vanessa has the key to her room in her hand.  She grabs Vanessa roughly, pulls the hood back, and presses a dagger to her throat.  She whispers to the guard "Open the door slowly and back into the room.  Then drop all your weapons slowly.  Don't make a sound or she'll never make one again."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 21, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
*The guard gasps as he sees Kirkesh with Vanessa, and his eyes widen, but he does as he is told, fumbling a bit as he backs up to the door and slams into it a few times before he finally gets it open, and then slowly backing into the suite, past the side doors leading to bathroom and bedroom and towards the little sofa in the back of the entry room.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 21, 2005)

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *The guard gasps as he sees Kirkesh with Vanessa, and his eyes widen, but he does as he is told, fumbling a bit as he backs up to the door and slams into it a few times before he finally gets it open, and then slowly backing into the suite, past the side doors leading to bathroom and bedroom and towards the little sofa in the back of the entry room.*



Kirkesh follows him in keeping a bit of a distance.  "Set down your weapons now.  Slowly.  Then sit over there in that chair." Kirkesh says, motioning to a chair with an open back that he could be easily tied to.  "There isn't anyone else in this room, is there?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 21, 2005)

Rystil:

[sblock]*Diedrik smiled, Melodians were tough customers but he thought he had done alright.*

_I think... was that a compliment?_

*His slight confusion as to whether his music was complimented or his race and gender were insulted was put aside for the moment. Diedrik had more or less been accepted for the job.*

"My thanks, Jasyra. Count me in for certain," he said.

_At least I know what I need to work on now._

"Well, I'll leave you to your work, good madam," Diedrik bows and makes his way out, eager for a meal and some pleasant words with Amity, assuming she didn't get dragged away by Jasyra too soon.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 21, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn embraces Valyssa tightly and affectionately, resting his head against hers as they circulate slowly around the dance floor...humming along with the music from time to time as they dance.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 21, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Yuriko:[SBLOCK]







			
				Shinoa said:
			
		

> "Rin?  Yu?  They are alright . . . I will go out and help bury my boy.  I mourn his death with a heart full of sorrow, but thank the Spirits that you saved all the rest of us...How can we ever repay you?"



"Shinoa-sama, your other children are safe for the moment," Yuriko cautioned.  "However, Rin was tainted by the creature . . . and I am somewhat suspicious of you as well, Shinoa-sama, as you appear much younger than you were last evening.  Can you explain yourself?" [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 21, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
"No.  Nobody else," the guard says, dropping his weapons and sitting in the chair.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 21, 2005)

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "No.  Nobody else," the guard says, dropping his weapons and sitting in the chair.



"Hands behind the chair"  Kirkesh says as she moves over towards him.  She brings Vanessa over behind the guard, hands her a rope and says "Tie him up to the chair, NOW."

Kirkesh keeps the knife at Vanessa's throat, and one eye on the guard, just in case.

Once Vanessa has finished tying the guard up, Kirkesh says "Make sure you tell Sanchez that she was never harmed." and then knocks out the guard with a blow to the back of the head.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 21, 2005)

Diedrik:
[SBLOCK]
*Jasyra smiles.*

"Thank you Mister Carnard.  I bid you adieu," she says, using a Rowaini farewell, "If you have no more questions, then please report to the ship 'Hesychia' tomorrow afternoonish--she will set sail that evening."

*As Diedrik makes his way out, he catches a whiff of an absolutely heavenly scent drifting to his nostrils from behind the bar, making more than one of the bar's patrons look towards the bar and lick their lips.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 21, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa and Zaeryn continue to dance slowly and intimately together, for a long time, and Zaeryn's feet start to feel a bit tired, but he continues on, in the moment with Valyssa.  Eventually, the music shifts once again, this time to a quiet background song at a medium tempo.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 21, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Younger?" Shinoa wonders aloud, not having a mirror with which to check herself and so heading over to a pail of water to look within, "Oh, Spirits--you are right!  I am much younger now.  What does it mean?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 21, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*With the tempo change in music, Zaeryn asks:*

“Valyssa, do you mind if we take a short break...my feet could use a rest.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 21, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Shinoa said:
			
		

> "Younger?" Shinoa wonders aloud, not having a mirror with which to check herself and so heading over to a pail of water to look within, "Oh, Spirits--you are right!  I am much younger now.  What does it mean?"



"I do not know for certain . . . did the creature feed on you?"  Yuriko asked.  "If so, you are tainted . . . most likely heavily so.  There are treatments . . . Rin will need them as well."

OOC: Just Updating the character sheet - any idea on xps thus far?   [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 21, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
*As Kirkesh begins the coup-de-grace to knock the guard out, another guard rushes out from the side door and pushes her back about ten feet, away from Vanessa and the tied-up guard.  As soon as this occurs, two more guards with swords come from the room on the other side, one flanking Kirkesh and the other circling a bit and impeding on the path back to Vanessa, and they attack, both failing to strike the nimble Dolathi, as he dodges both blows, first one way and then the other.*

*Vanessa looks frantically into Kirkesh's eyes, as if asking him whether she should help him in the fight and risk exposing her true loyalties, or whether he could handle it.

(OOC:
Guard B Touch Attack 16 + 6 = 22, success.
Opposed Bullrush Guard B vs Kirkesh: 11 + 4 = 15 vs 9 + 1 = 10--success by 5 or more means 10 feet of pushing.
Guard C Sword 7 + 7 = 14, miss.
Guard D 13 + 5 = 18, miss.
Vanessa delays to wait for Kirkesh's nonverbal cue.
Kirkesh's turn.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 21, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa smiles and nods, admitting:*

"I was a bit tired too, but I wasn't going to let my lack of endurance stop me from dancing with you if you were not winded, my darling Zaeryn--good thing you said something or we both might have stayed out there until we dropped!"

*Valyssa giggles at the thought of the two of them dropping to the ground together from exhaustion on the dance floor.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 21, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"It is all a blur," Shinoa admits, "I cannot remember...maybe it did..."

"What sorts of treatments are needed?  Can you perform them for Rin?  Please Yuriko-sama!  I have saved a little bit of money for hard times, and you can have it all if you wish, if only you will save my daughter!" Shinoa seems much less the calm, serene hostess that she was earlier in the night and more a desperate girl searching anywhere for hope or comfort.

(OOC: I do know the XP totals--I'll award it when Yuriko reaches the monastery )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 21, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "What sorts of treatments are needed?  Can you perform them for Rin?  Please Yuriko-sama!  I have saved a little bit of money for hard times, and you can have it all if you wish, if only you will save my daughter!"



"Be calm, Shinoa," Yuriko cautioned. "I cannot perform the treatments, but I can take you to those that can at the monastery.  It will be a difficult journey, but one that it ultimately necessary for both you and your daughter.  We should gather the things you need for the journey and leave at once . . . well . . . soon."

*If Shinoa agrees, then Yuriko will help in gathered whatever they need, including the burying of Han and the destruction of the creature.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 21, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Shinoa tries to calm down, still trembling as she  says:*

"You are right--we must go.  And we must take Yu--he cannot stay here all alone...But...what will become of the farm if we abandon it so?  What will become of us without the farm?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 21, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[SBLOCK]







			
				Shinoa said:
			
		

> "You are right--we must go.  And we must take Yu--he cannot stay here all alone...But...what will become of the farm if we abandon it so?  What will become of us without the farm?"



"I am sorry Shinoa, I do not have all of the answers.  I am a humble traveler that has found a family in need,"  Yuriko reminded.  "I can tell you that you cannot stay in the main house until the sutras are examined by one trained in such things.  The three of you could remain and work the farm, staying in the guest house, and I could send someone to help you - the time would be longer and I'm not certain that you would be safe from each other - let alone outsiders.  It would be best to travel to the monastery, and get this taken care of as soon as possible.  Pray to your ancestors, see what they will tell you.  I have no other advice for you at this time.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 21, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"I feel so lost and without guidance, Yuriko...I guess we should just go with you and abandon the farm to its fate," Shinoa says finally, "But Yu looks like he is not fit for travel yet..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 21, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Shinoa said:
			
		

> "I feel so lost and without guidance, Yuriko...I guess we should just go with you and abandon the farm to its fate," Shinoa says finally, "But Yu looks like he is not fit for travel yet..."



"Why are you without guidance, Shinoa?" Yuriko asked, stopping the use of the honorific.  She looked in on Yu in the meantime.  Yuriko felt as though she should just leave this family - and the bad karma they seemed to have to their fate . . . but she couldn't do that, what would the ancestors say.

OOC: Her other persona would have done it last night after the battle - just to be certain. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 21, 2005)

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]
Talia could not help but to smile at Subterfuge's words, and nods her head.  "Yes, I think so," she replied shyly.

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 22, 2005)

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *As Kirkesh begins the coup-de-grace to knock the guard out, another guard rushes out from the side door and pushes her back about ten feet, away from Vanessa and the tied-up guard.  As soon as this occurs, two more guards with swords come from the room on the other side, one flanking Kirkesh and the other circling a bit and impeding on the path back to Vanessa, and they attack, both failing to strike the nimble Dolathi, as he dodges both blows, first one way and then the other.*
> 
> *Vanessa looks frantically into Kirkesh's eyes, as if asking him whether she should help him in the fight and risk exposing her true loyalties, or whether he could handle it.
> 
> ...



Kirkesh sighs and steps back, attacking one of the guards (whoever was flanking her) with her dagger while dodging another (The next closest).  "No one had to get hurt you know.  Now she'll have to deal with the conciquences."

OOC: Kirkesh is going to refuse any potential critical hits.  He is not pulling his punches for NL damage, but he is going to at least not try to outright kill them with one shot.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 22, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn smiling at the image and Valyssa’s giggle leads her back to their table, where he draws Valyssa onto his lap once again, embracing her while they share some Vhurza juice to refresh themselves...after they’ve both had a little juice and some time to rest, he asks:*

“Valyssa my love, would you like to dance again or shall we leave?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 22, 2005)

Rystil:

[sblock]*Diedrik seems to be carried by the scent, and he meanders towards its source, certainly in the mood for something to eat after all the drinking he had been doing this evening. He almost floats over to the bar, and he leans over it to get a better look at what's going on.

"Amity, I got the job," he says, a statement devoid of any particular sentiment in regards to leaving, but his voice sweetens on the subject of food, "Hmm, I'm intrigued by this delightful smell. Something this good can only be your work."

_I owe Amity, she's certainly far too nice to me than I deserve._[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 22, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"I don't know...I just feel lost--even my ancestors seem to be growing distant.  Do you think it is the Shadowtaint?  Oh, Rin!" Shinoa exclaims, rushing over to her shy little daughter and cradling the sleeping girl in her arms.

*Meanwhile, Yuriko checks on Yu--his condition has not changed: he will be up and about after one full day of bedrest, or another application of the wand, of course.*

(OOC: Completely understandable--Yuriko is already a very nice Ninja so far )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 22, 2005)

Talia:
[SBLOCK]
"In that case, let's go!" Subterfuge replies excitedly, moving the back of Talia's hand that he is holding to his lips for a quick kiss, and continuing to hold it as they begin to walk out.

"Good luck, you two lovebirds!" Glamour calls out to them with a smile.

"Thank you, Glamour!" Subterfuge calls back.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 22, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
(OOC: 

Are you allowed to deny critical hits?  I've never seen that, actually--not that the x2 crit on Kirkesh's weapon has a very good chance of killing someone 

Oh, and Kirkesh didn't make any indication of what Vanessa should do here, right?)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 22, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I don't know...I just feel lost--even my ancestors seem to be growing distant.  Do you think it is the Shadowtaint?  Oh, Rin!"



"I would have to say yes, Shinoa, though I am no expert,"  Yuriko said humbly.  While Shinoa was distracted with Rin, Yuriko applied another charge from the wand to Yu.  If they waited a day more, she would most likely have to kill them all - and she was trying to prevent that.*  

*Once that was accomplished, Yuriko helped the others to pack.  She wondered just how much of the journey was before her, and if there was anything else she remembered about the tainted in Shinoa's condition.*

(OOC: "Yuriko is already a very nice Ninja so far".  She's just a devoted one - she's deep in her role, as everything on the trip should be as a monk.  Were she to break significantly from that  - - it would be a 'black op'   [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 22, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Hmmm...Wasn't something chocolate coming next, my love?" Valyssa wonders, seeming somewhat excited by the prospect of chocolate.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 22, 2005)

Diedrik:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, Diedrik, you charmer!" Amity smiles, coming out from behind the counter with a silver platter with a protective cover hiding the true meal, "Just for that, now you're going to have to get a hug.

*And she leans in and gives him a quick hug, before ushering him to a table and lifting the cover, revealing a delicious-looking meat dish with several delicious spices and herbs and a red-violet sauce that is the source of the  heavenly scent that has entranced the room.*

"Its Vhur from Scandaj with spices from Lara Kai and a sweet and sour sauce made from blending Amaranthian fruit and fine Rowaini wine.  A little bit of everything from across four different worlds to make a meal that is hopeful as fun to eat as it was to cook!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 22, 2005)

Rystil:

[sblock]*Diedrik was impressed. To have been this creative, and then successfully implementing her idea, Amity was truly a master among chefs.*

"I can't eat this!" he cries in jest, "It is too fine a meal for consumption! It must be preserved as art, but then again... can't let good food go to waste, can we?"

Diedrik smiles mischieviously before trying out Amity's creation. Indeed, he could taste the Larakese spices and the influence of Rowaini wine in there. It all combined exceptionally well.

_Maybe it was a bad idea to take the job, but it's too late now, I can't just back out of a commitment like that. Everything will be here when I get back... a comforting thought. Now how can I repay such effort into an act of kindness for unworthy me? Why, I'll bring Amity back a gift from the depths of unexplored Wildspace. That should do the trick!_

"You know, your peerless skill in the fine art of preparing food deserves a gift in return just as good," he explains to her, "I'll pick you up something nice while I'm away... erm, very nice. Well, I guess it'll be hard to find something good enough, but I'll try."

_Heh, Empyreal Shards... won't make any promises, but if there's a lot of them and they're nice to look at and safe to have around, she'll have one. If not, I can always get her something else nice. Now the trip has some relevence to me: getting a gift for a friend, heh....

Ha! 'Getting a gift' is the best excuse I can think of to go on this damn trip. Do I want to keep moving or not? I've gotta make up my mind sometime, perhaps after I travel a while longer. Good thing I signed up for the job then..._

"Take a seat, Amity, if you've got a minute. You should enjoy some of this too, there's more than enough for little old me," Diedrik says, and pulls up a chair beside.[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 22, 2005)

[sblock]

Gaius uses the butt of his polearm to push open the door.
"you wanted me?"
[/sblock]

EVRYONE:
look at this


----------



## unleashed (Jul 22, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“I thought you were worried anything after the strudel would be an anticlimax, my love!”

*He responds chuckling, kissing her lovingly while signalling for the server...when the server arrives he says:*

“If you would be so kind as to bring the dessert...oh, and my appologies to the chef for leaving his wonderful main course go cold and uneaten but his strudel was far to good.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 22, 2005)

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]
Talia smiles at Subterfuge's excitement, even as her own heart began to flutter with excitement and nervousness at the same time.  She lets him lead the way, even after she calls over her shoulder.  "Thanks, Glamour!"

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 23, 2005)

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC:
> 
> Are you allowed to deny critical hits?  I've never seen that, actually--not that the x2 crit on Kirkesh's weapon has a very good chance of killing someone
> 
> Oh, and Kirkesh didn't make any indication of what Vanessa should do here, right?)



OOC: I have no clue how good the guards are, but given I'm doing 1D4+1d6+6, a x2 crit could be 36, which is quite capable of killing someone in a simgle blow.
Apparently you can't decline a confirm though .  I had thought you could.

I had hoped the verbal ques of threatening her would tell her to stay out for the time, but I'll try to subtly nod or wave her to hold off for a bit.  If the que is too obvious, it doesn't help much.  He's more worried about endangering her with an over-egar guard than himself.  He'll judge the guard's skill for a round or so and perhaps call for help from her after that.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 24, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Still under the effects of the locket, Yuriko manages to coax the wand into healing the young boy while Shinoa is distracted with Rin--he will awaken some time in the the next minute.*

*Yuriko calculates the amount of time it will take--probably close to three days if she has to travel with children.*

*As for Tainted in Shinoa's condition, Yuriko did hear something about a lack of focus and wisdom, slowly replaced by beauty and an inner fire, as the taint weakens the will and readies to strike in earnest.*

(OOC:
UMD 14 + 11 = 25
Yu heals 8 hit points!
Knowledge: Religion 19 + 3 = 22)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 24, 2005)

Diedrik:
[SBLOCK]
"I'm glad you like it Diedrik!" Amity smiles, glad for the compliment.

*Then Amity smiles and sits by Diedrik, sharing a bit of the meal with him, but before long, someone at the bar calls for a drink, and she has to get up to go serve him.*

"Oops, looks like duty calls!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 24, 2005)

Gaius:
[SBLOCK]
*The Pleb blinks once when Gaius pushes open the door and then nods.*

"Affirmative.  I am 629N001, and I have come here to see you on behalf of my mistress."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 24, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, the steak probably would be an anticlimax, my darling, but _chocolate_ is a different story altogether!"

*The server appears and nods to Zaeryn.*

"Of course, sir.  Not a problem, sir.  At once, sir."

*And he heads off to the kitchen, returning with a small pot with boiling water, and another pot atop.  He puts some chocolate and a few other ingredients in the upper pot and stirs it up until it melts into a thick creamy fondue dip, and then he sets a tray of fruits and small pastries on the table to dip in the chocolate.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 24, 2005)

Talia:
[SBLOCK]
*Glamour waves to the two Dolathi as they walk together, holding hands, to the Archduke's Ward, where there is a rather long line by the ticket booth of people waiting for the opening night performance of _Culana_.  Subterfuge smiles to Talia as he walks them around the crowd and to a separate entrance, where they can go inside right now without a wait and go right to their front-row seats.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 24, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
*Kirkesh gets a good, clean slice with her dagger against one of the guards, cutting deeply and spilling a good deal of blood--one more of those and he would take that one from the fight for sure.*

*The two flanking guards both come incredibly close to dealing devastating blows to Kirkesh due to some good luck on their part, but the nimble Dolathi manages to dodge slightly--still two solid blows, but at least she didn't take a majour hit.*

*The final guard steps back and slices the bonds on the immobilised guard, who is able to do little more than stand and draw his weapons before Kirlkesh is ready to strike again, hopefully ending the flanking manoevre.* 
(OOC:
Kirkesh's Dagger 12 + 8 = 20, Hit.
Guard C takes 12 Damage!
Vanessa does nothing.
Guard A delays in his tied-up chair.
Guard B's Sword 19 + 8 = 27, critical threat.
Confirmation 2 + 8 = 10, not a crit.
Kirkesh takes 8 Damage.
Guard C's Sword 20 + 7 = 27, critical threat (dice don't like you today!)
11 + 7 = 18, not a crit.
Kirkesh takes 9 Damage (yup, definitely not).
Guard D backs up 5 feet and slices the bonds on Guard A, who then stands up and picks up his weapon.
Kirkesh's turn again.)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 24, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“I had a feeling you’d say that my love!”

*He says chuckling again as he dips a piece of fruit into the chocolate mix, covering it with a generous amount of the fondue, before bringing it to Valyssa’s lips.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 24, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[SBLOCK]*Yuriko was torn . . . she did not want the responsibility of this woman and her children.  She had neither the time nor the patience, and they were danger to her - possibly tainted and corrupted.  But, if she left them, they would die, or worse taint others.  IF she took resposibility for the them, she would stay responsible for them until she arrived at the monastery.  

"Shinoa,"  Yuriko called. "If we are to go to the monastery, we will be leaving very, very soon . . . shortly after Yu awakens.  I will be keeping a fast pace - I don't know how long you have or how quickly your condition will worsen.  You will need some foodstuffs, monet, bedroll, blanket, and comfortable hiking shoes.  It will be a long journey of several days, you must plan accordingly."
[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 24, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa licks off a bit of the chocolate first, smiling and making an "Mmmm" sound as she then takes the chocolate-covered fruit in her mouth and savours the taste.*

"Mmmm," she says again, "This is good!--Try some Zaeryn!"

*And she dips another fruit in the chocolate and holds it before him.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 24, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn takes the piece of chocolate covered fruit from her fingers, seductively licking them as he draws the fruit into his mouth. Chewing slowly, enjoying the contrast of the flavours, he releases a contented sigh before replying enthusiastically:*

“Valyssa my darling, I think this might even rival the strudel!”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 24, 2005)

Rystil:


[SBLOCK]
Talia raised an eyebrow at the excedingly long line of people, not really interested in standing in it.  She cannot help but to smile, therefore, when Subterfuge leads her to the private entrance.

"I take it you've been here before," she says teasingly.

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 24, 2005)

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Kirkesh gets a good, clean slice with her dagger against one of the guards, cutting deeply and spilling a good deal of blood--one more of those and he would take that one from the fight for sure.*
> 
> *The two flanking guards both come incredibly close to dealing devastating blows to Kirkesh due to some good luck on their part, but the nimble Dolathi manages to dodge slightly--still two solid blows, but at least she didn't take a majour hit.*
> 
> ...



Noting that IC remembers him between games, Finding the guards a bit more compitent than he might have expected, his eyes shift to Vanessa, hoping that perhaps she has some idea to stop any more blood shed, or at least his.  He continues to attack the one and dodge the other.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 24, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Shinoa nods stoically, accepting any hardship that would come upon her as long as she has a chance to save her children:*

"I understood, Yuriko-sama...if it comes down to it, leave me behind and save the children instead.  I thank you for your aid, and I owe you a deep debt of honour..."

*She turns to gather the needed supplies.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 25, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa nods in agreement.*

"I think it just might, at that, my dear Zaeryn."

*Then she notices a bit of chocolate still on his lip and licks it off slowly.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 25, 2005)

Talia:
[SBLOCK]
"Well I had to be here to get the tickets for you, right silly?" Subterfuge teases right back, holding the door open for Talia to go in first.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 25, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
*Vanessa isn't really sure if there's anything she can do without giving herself away, but even so, she prepares to enter the fray if Kirkesh is in dire need.*

*Kirkesh slashes the flanking guard again, and this time her dagger pierces deeply into the guard's chest, causing him to go unconscious and begin bleeding to death.*

*His flanking partner cries in outrage and makes an attack that Kirkesh begins to dodge, sure that she has made it out of the way, but somehow it still manages to connect, just barely.*

*The other two guards swing towards Kirkesh but slice through only air, as the agile Swashbuckler dodges the two poorly-executed attacks with ease.* 
(OOC:
Kirkesh's Dagger 17 + 8 = 25, hit.
Guard C takes 13 Damage and drops unconscious and dying.
Vanessa readies an action.
Guard B's attack 15 + 6 = 21, just barely pulls off a hit.
Kirkesh takes 7 Damage.
Guard D's attack 5 + 5 = 10, Miss.
Guard A's attack 2 + 5 = 7, Miss.
Kirkesh's turn.)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 25, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Catching her tongue with his own, Zaeryn kisses Valyssa deeply their tongues entwining once again...when they finally part a little breathlessly Zaeryn reaches for a pastry which he dips in the chocolate, making sure to get some on his fingers, before bringing it to Valyssa’s mouth.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 25, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa happily bites into the pastry, licking her lips and then eating the rest of it, before--sure enough--coming down to Zaeryn's fingers to lick the chocolate off once more.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 25, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn smiles as Valyssa licks the chocolate from his fingers, before reaching for another piece of the fruit which he dips and brings into Valyssa’s reach once again...continuing to alternate between the fruit and pastry for Valyssa, he occasionally takes a piece for himself, delighting in the looks of bliss that suffuses Valyssa’s face whenever he feeds her another piece.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 25, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[SBLOCK]







			
				Shinoa said:
			
		

> "I understood, Yuriko-sama...if it comes down to it, leave me behind and save the children instead.  I thank you for your aid, and I owe you a deep debt of honour..."



"I will leave no one behind, Shinoa,"  Yuriko cautioned.  "Though I will take your words to heart, Shinoa." 

Yuriko looked through the items of the house, assisting in making it ready to be abandoned for a while, and gathering anyhting that owuld be of use on the journey.  When they were ready, Yuriko would be ready as well.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 25, 2005)

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Vanessa isn't really sure if there's anything she can do without giving herself away, but even so, she prepares to enter the fray if Kirkesh is in dire need.*
> 
> *Kirkesh slashes the flanking guard again, and this time her dagger pierces deeply into the guard's chest, causing him to go unconscious and begin bleeding to death.*
> 
> ...



Kirkesh calls out "Tend to the fallen one, he's badly hurt.  Stop his bleeding."  He attacks in a defensive stance (-4 to hit, +3 AC due to Tumbling Synergy) guard B, who he is dodging, and then takes a 5 foot step back, to clear the fighting from the fallen guard.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 25, 2005)

Rystil:

[sblock]"Alrighty then, Amity," Diedrik says, "Book me in for a night, I'm headed off tomorrow afternoon."

He hands her some coinage to cover dinner and the night's accomodation.

"If things get too busy at any point, let me know and I'll give you a hand," he says as she returns to her customers.

_Just finished the last job, so I guess I'm all geared up for the next. If there's anything I'm forgetting I'll remember it tomorrow._[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Gaius:
> [SBLOCK]
> *The Pleb blinks once when Gaius pushes open the door and then nods.*
> 
> ...




[sblock]"Hmm" He sighs. "And wad does yor mistress want?" He asks as he enters the room and sits down, looking at the pleb suspiciously
[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 25, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa smiles at Zaeryn, savouring the chocolately sweetness of the dessert, but before long, it is all gone.*

"Mmm, that was a delicious meal--and so very exciting!" Valyssa says, hugging Zaeryn, "How did you like it, darling?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 25, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Eventually, Rin and Yu awaken, and Shinoa is all packed up to go.  Rin fingers her throat in silent horror while Yu asks what happened to the kyuusetsuki, and Shinoa quietly hushes them.*

"Don't worry children.  Yuriko-sama defeated the tainted one."

"All by herself?" Yu interrupts?, "Wow, Yuriko-sama, you're really brave and strong and stuff!"

"Shhh Yu, yes she beat it herself, and now she's going to take us on an exciting journey to the monastery in the mountains--and its going to be lots of fun, so just forget about kyuusetsukis, alright?"

"Oh boy!" Yu exclaims excitedly, "A real-life adventure!"

*Rin gazes quietly and shyly and does not reply.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 25, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“It was amazing my love...wonderful food, and even more wondrous company!”

*He replies, embracing Valyssa tightly in return.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 25, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock]*Yuriko eyed the young one, Rin, for a moment.* _'She remembers what happened,'_ Yuriko thought.  _'I must endeavor to speak with her later . . . though I think I will set something up now.'_

Yuriko gazed down at Rin, then knelt to her height.  Her eyes softened and she offered, "You can talk to me about what happened, Rin.  Anytime you want to, do you understand?"

Turning to Yu and his youthful exhuberance, Yuriko smiled and said, "You will soon find, Yu, that life is a constant 'real-life' adventure."

Once everything is taken care of at the house and the trio were ready to depart, Yuriko glanced at each of them, "Is everyone ready?"[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 25, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
*Kirkesh watches all the guards carefully, protecting herself from attack while fighting defensively.  Unfortunately, this causes her to almost lose control of her dagger completely in an awkward fumble as she tries to stab, but she manages to pull up in the nick of time.*

*Meanwhile, Vanessa moves through the opening Kirkesh created to Heal the guard and stop his bleeding.*

*The bullrushing guard waits as the one who freed the trapped guard takes advantage of the hole Kirkesh created as well, using it to get into a flanking position, and then the two attack together, but Kirkesh deftly avoids both of their swords as well as the attack coming from the newly freed guard.*

(OOC: 
Yup IC still remembers you
Kirkesh's Dagger Natural 1 + 4 = 5, critical fumble chance.
Fumble Roll 14 + 3 = 17, not a fumble.
Vanessa's Heal check Natural 20 + 1 = 21, Guard C is stabilised.
Guard D's Attack 2 + 7 = 9, miss.
Guard B's Attack 3 + 8 = 11, miss.
Guard A's Attack 7 + 6 = 13, miss.
Kirkesh's turn again.)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 25, 2005)

Diedrik:
[SBLOCK]
"Will do," Amity replies with a smile, producing a key for Diedrik's room and handing it to him, while accepting the money--Though she never asks for money from Diedrik, she is always willing to accept any that he wishes to give her.

"It's room 212 on the second floor.  Let me know if you need anything at all--perhaps a wake-up visit in the morning with some nice, warm breakfast?--and I'll be glad to provide it for you."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 25, 2005)

Gaius:
[SBLOCK]
"Why, she wants to speak with you, of course.  Did you not receive her letter?  Oh...of course...apologies for sending a letter when perhaps you cannot read.  In any case, Senator Olivia wishes to speak with you.  It is a matter that will be to your benefit, I believe.  If you would come with me?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 25, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes, it was quite wonderful, and the food was great!  I still say you didn't have to go to all this trouble, though--just being with you is enough."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 25, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Yuriko said:
			
		

> "You can talk to me about what happened, Rin. Anytime you want to, do you understand?"




*Rin looks away and nods gently.*



			
				Yuriko said:
			
		

> "You will soon find, Yu, that life is a constant 'real-life' adventure."




"Oh boy!  Nothing fun ever happened on the farm...will we get to see you beat up bandits and tainted ones?"



			
				Yuriko said:
			
		

> "Is everyone ready?"




*Yu shakes his head yes. excitedly and Rin nods quietly.*

"Yes, we are ready, Yuriko-sama.  Please lead us to safety..." Shinoa says.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 25, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“As it is with you my love, but a little indulgence now and again is good for the soul...if not necessarily for the pocket.”

*He replies laughing, as he signals for the server to bring their bill...while they wait he asks:*

“Where do you wish to go now my darling?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 25, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"I guess you're right, and admittedly, there was chocolate, which is almost as yummy as you," Valyssa kisses him to emphasise her point.

"As for where to go, I dunno.  Where would you like to go now?"

*The server appears and presents the bill to Zaeryn, which he quickly scans to find the total price:  117 gold, 3 silver, and 5 copper, tip not included.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 25, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Anyone but Unleashed :[SBLOCK]







			
				Shinoa said:
			
		

> "Yes, we are ready, Yuriko-sama.  Please lead us to safety..." Shinoa says.



*Yuriko bowed slightly to Shinoa and her request.  She scanned the area, then set a pace back on the route to the monastery.   Yuriko kept adjusting the pace until she found one that would not over-exert the family, which would only extend the trip in the long term.  As she traveled, she spent some time thinking through sleeping arrangements and if there was an inn or farm near the next stop for the evening.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 25, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn returns her kiss with fervor, knowing of a different but equally lovely place to the lake he decides to take Valyssa there, before replying:*

“I think somewhere we can watch the stars together would finish this days tour of Erilan just right.”

*When the server arrives Zaeryn accepts the bill and reaches for his satchel, withdrawing a small cloth bag and taking 3 gems from it which he places with the bill...returning the bag to his satchel he says to the server:*

“Keep the change for yourself, you’ve definitely earned it tonight and my gratitude.”

OOC: Each gem is worth 50 gp.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 25, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Heading up into the mountains, Yuriko can't think of an inn or farm that they will encounter before reaching the monastery.  Yuriko could have made it from Shinoa's farm to the monastery in about a day and a half alone--meaning only one night of sleeping in the mountains, but with the children in tow, it will take three days before they get there.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 25, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*The server bows.*

"Thank you, sir.  I hope both of you have a wonderful evening."

*Zaeryn and Valyssa head out, and Zaeryn leads them to a park with a soft meadow and a field of beautiful flowers where they can lay down and look at the stars.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 25, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil [sblock]*Yuriko moved back and forth on the journey, mostly leading, sometimes directing Yu which way to head and bringing up the rear of the group.  She kept her eyes open for danger, and for possible aid . . . the night would be difficult alone and with three others to look after.*

On the dinner break Yuriko ate quickly, then she spoke up, "I would like to close my eyes for about an hour.  Please wake me in when the sun reaches that position in the sky."  She indicated to each of them when she wanted awakened and how to tell when it was that time.

If allowed, Yuriko found a comfortable spot and reclined, resting.  She worried over how she was going to watch over them all night, and still rest . . . this was perhaps a solution.  A short nap before dusk and a nap late morning should be sufficient for her to keep watch for danger . . . and on the family.*

If she doesn't fall asleep in 15-20 minutes she will get up and start readying camp for the next journey of a couple of hours - no need wasting travel time.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 25, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
(OOC: Another possibility that doesn't extend the length of the journey like that one is to have Yuriko press ahead of them at her faster movement speed and tell them to wake her up when they reach her, though that does leave them unwatched for a bit too)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 25, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock]That was the day two plan. [/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jul 25, 2005)

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Kirkesh watches all the guards carefully, protecting herself from attack while fighting defensively.  Unfortunately, this causes her to almost lose control of her dagger completely in an awkward fumble as she tries to stab, but she manages to pull up in the nick of time.*
> 
> *Meanwhile, Vanessa moves through the opening Kirkesh created to Heal the guard and stop his bleeding.*
> 
> ...



Kirkesh will take another 5' step in an attept to prevent a flank, sitll dodging B, and attacking him as well.  She will still continue her defensive stance.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 25, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn takes a blanket from his satchel and spreads it on the ground, before lying on it with open arms and waiting for Valyssa to come to him.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 26, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Yuriko takes a short, light nap for an hour, until she is awakened by Shinoa.*

"It is the time you wished to be awakened, Yuriko-sama," the newly-young woman informs here, "Shall we continue now?"

(OOC: OK, sounds like you have this all planned out )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 26, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Shinoa said:
			
		

> "It is the time you wished to be awakened, Yuriko-sama," the newly-young woman informs here, "Shall we continue now?"



*Yuriko blinked her eyes a couple of times, her mind cycling through where she was, who she was with, and what was going on.  All of these things flashed in her mind quickly and was settled before she was done blinking awake.*

"Yes, Shinoa,"  Yuriko replied, standing up. She brushed her hands over her body, to clear the dirt and everything else off of her - but was really to be certain everything was in place as she had left it.  She checked her pack to make certain everything was loaded appropriately (and still there), and pronounced herself ready to continue.

"Is everything and everyone ready to go, Shinoa?  If so, we leave at once," Yuriko replied.  "We will only have a few hours to go before it will be dark."

"Do you know why I napped now, Shinoa-sama?" Yuriko asked, gauging her expression.  "It is because with the nap I hope to be able to stay awake longer this evening to watch over you and your children in the night.  Hopefully, it will be enough."

OOC: Not completely planned out.  I'm actually hoping to run into someone to help with this once we get closer to the monastery.  But, first day was get as far as we could, short nap.  Watch during the night.  Rest after dawn for a couple hours.  Travel ahead slightly, napping at lunch.  Then ranging ahead and resting until then arrive.   That evening stand watch again, and we'll see how it goes.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 26, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
*Kirkesh stabs the bullrushing guard, dealing a glancing blow, as she deftly dodges all three swords once more and prepares another attack.*
(OOC:
15 + 4 = 19, hit.
Guard B takes 8 damage--minimum 
8 + 8 = 16, miss
11 + 7 = 18, miss.
3 + 6 = 9, miss.
Kirkesh's turn.)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 26, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa slowly lowers herself into Zaeryn's arms, lying against him on her back with her eyes facing upwards to the stars.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 26, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn cuddles close to Valyssa, resting his head against hers, while they talk quietly about inconsequential things watching the stars.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 26, 2005)

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Kirkesh stabs the bullrushing guard, dealing a glancing blow, as she deftly dodges all three swords once more and prepares another attack.*
> (OOC:
> 15 + 4 = 19, hit.
> Guard B takes 8 damage--minimum
> ...



Kirkesh attacks B normaly, and is now dodge guard C.  Kirkesh takes a 5' step again to try to avoid a flank after her attack.  She takes a quick look at Vanessa, letting her know she's all right.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 26, 2005)

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]
"That is true," Talia conceded with a warm smile.  She waited just inside for him, and took him arm when he stepped across the threshold.  "And I am glad you did!"

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 26, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Gaius:
> [SBLOCK]
> "Why, she wants to speak with you, of course. Did you not receive her letter? Oh...of course...apologies for sending a letter when perhaps you cannot read. In any case, Senator Olivia wishes to speak with you. It is a matter that will be to your benefit, I believe. If you would come with me?"
> [/SBLOCK]




[sblock]
"Da letter was no problem, but da guards at da gate won't let me trough. And everyone keeps saying dat da senator is not in town. So where are you taking me den?" Gaius asks suspiciously.

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 26, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*As Valyssa and Zaeryn quietly cuddle and talk, looking up at the stars, Valyssa gets excited and points up to a bright streak in the sky.*

"Look, Zaeryn--a shooting star!  Make a wish!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 26, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
*Though Kirkesh moves a bit to prevent flanking, the two guards who now go at the same time can always follow her steps and continue flanking.  Nevertheless, Kirkesh stabs at the injured guard as two swords come slashing down on her from opposite directions and another from the side.*

*Somehow (perhaps due to the immortal hatred of a certain unseeable fortress), when everytyhing clears up and Kirkesh ceases dodging wildly to catch her balance, nobody was even nicked at all by all that, in fact, there were almost several terrible fumbles.* 

*Trying again, this time Kirkesh suffers a minor wound from one of the swords, and her dagger is barely blocked by the guard's armour.*

(OOC:
Invisible Castle hates you all and wants you to suffer.  I ran the round twice since the last one did nothing.
Kirkesh 1 + 4 = 5, fumble chance
Fumble roll 14 + 3 = 17 averts a fumble
Guard B 4 + 8 = 12, miss
Guard C 1 + 7 = 8, miss
Fumble roll 4 + 3 = 7, but it doesn't matter, since he had no more iterative attacks anyways.
Guard A 14 + 6 = 20, miss.
Kirkesh 13 + 4 = 17, miss.
Guard B 9 + 8 = 17, miss.
Guard C 18 + 7 = 25, hit by just a bit.
Kirkesh takes 4 damage.
Guard A 13 + 6 = 19, miss.)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 26, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn closes his eyes and wishes for continued health and happiness for them both, before replying:*

“Done my love, but I couldn’t think of much to wish for as at this moment I have everything I want.”

*He says as he raises himself on one elbow, looking into her sky-blue eyes.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 26, 2005)

Talia:
[SBLOCK]
*Subterfuge smiles back.*

"And I am glad that you glad," he says with a laugh, as he walks arm-in-arm with Talia right up to the front row, which is so close to the stage that the actors could literally reach out and touch them if they wanted to, where there is a pretty red ribbon over the two seats in the middle to indicate that they have been reserved.

*Subterfuge takes off the ribbon and makes sure Talia is seated comfortably before sitting down himself.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 26, 2005)

Gaius:
[SBLOCK]
"Why, to Senator Olivia, of course.  She is indeed in town, though she doesn't want everyone to know.  Will you please come with me, sir?"

*The Pleb stands up and gestures to the door.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 26, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa looks back into Zaeryn's eyes as she smiles.*

"Good--Then my wish has already come true!...Oh, but of course, we mustn't tell what our wishes were, or they'll go sour," Valyssa grins mischievously.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 26, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Yuriko finds everything still there where she left it.*



			
				Yuriko said:
			
		

> "Is everything and everyone ready to go, Shinoa? If so, we leave at once,"




"Yes, Yuriko-sama.  The children and I are prepared to go, whenever you are ready and alert enough to continue."



			
				Yuriko said:
			
		

> "Do you know why I napped now, Shinoa-sama?" Yuriko asked, gauging her expression. "It is because with the nap I hope to be able to stay awake longer this evening to watch over you and your children in the night. Hopefully, it will be enough."




*Shinoa nods solemnly.*

"I suppose that is for the best--the kyuuketsuki may have had friends that are following us and waiting for nightfall, or something."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 26, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“We wouldn’t want that would we...”

*Zaeryn grins back, before kissing her slowly and affectionately.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 26, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"I know I wouldn't," Valyssa smiles, kissing Zaeryn back deeply as she hugs up against him.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 26, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn enfolding her tightly in his arms rolls onto his back while kissing her more passionately, moving Valyssa’s body on top of his own...finding a moment where they part to breathe, he says rather breathlessly:*

“Neither would I, my precious Valyssa!”

*Before drawing her back into another fervent kiss.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 26, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock]*Yuriko set a strong pace for the next few hours, keeping an eye out for trouble, and for possible campsites.  If the family started lagging behind, Yuriko will adjust her pace accordingly.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jul 26, 2005)

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Though Kirkesh moves a bit to prevent flanking, the two guards who now go at the same time can always follow her steps and continue flanking.  Nevertheless, Kirkesh stabs at the injured guard as two swords come slashing down on her from opposite directions and another from the side.*
> 
> *Somehow (perhaps due to the immortal hatred of a certain unseeable fortress), when everytyhing clears up and Kirkesh ceases dodging wildly to catch her balance, nobody was even nicked at all by all that, in fact, there were almost several terrible fumbles.*
> 
> ...



Kirkesh looks at Vanessa for help, continuing to try to find a good spot to not be flanked.  She attacks guard B, giving up her defensive stance for the time, hoping to even the odds a bit more.  She tries to step towards the doorway the guards came in from, hoping to prevent a flank.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 26, 2005)

Rystil:

[sblock]*Diedrik is thankful but doesn't ask any more of Amity. For the time being he's eager to sleep off the alcohol in his system. Insufficient sleep plus too much alcohol and he'd be a mess the next day. He semi-staggers up to his room, discards his heavier leather attire about the place, then collapses into sleep on, or near enough to, the bed. He had only gotten back to Eldiz that day, and was leaving the next. Quite his style, but tiring.*[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 27, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Gaius:
> [SBLOCK]
> "Why, to Senator Olivia, of course. She is indeed in town, though she doesn't want everyone to know. Will you please come with me, sir?"
> 
> ...




[sblock]
The big gladiator grumbles under his breath, and follows the small Pleb. Once on the streets he looks around suspiciously, not trusting the situation one bit.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 27, 2005)

Rystil Arden
[SBLOCK]
"Wow, these seats are amazing!  We're so close to the stage!" Talia gasped as she took her seat.  She gave Subterfuge a bright smile, before looking around, taking in the scenery and the other people who were taking their seats.

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 29, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa kisses Zaeryn back ardently and joyously, as she smiles at his response to her and snuggles in his arms.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 29, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Yuriko continues on into the night, with darkness enveloping the group in her gentle caress.*

*Eventually, the children start to tire, but Yuriko has reached the foot of the mountains, where there is a small, shallow cave nearby.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 29, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock]*Yuriko quietly warned everyone to stay back while she investigated the shallow cave.  Once she was certain it was clear, she emerged and motioned for them to follow her inside.*

"We should be able to keep a low fire at the edge of the cave, tonight,"  Yuriko commented, looking at the cloud cover and light from the night sky.  "I'm certain everyone is tired and we all could use some rest, but let's make certain the camp is settled first before resting."

*While everyone else made their areas ready, Yuriko knelt down and offered a quick prayer of thanks to the fortunes and to her ancestors for protecting her and watching over her on this suddenly more dangerous journey.*[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 30, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Continuing their fiery kisses Zaeryn enfolds Valyssa in his arms, caressing her body ethereally as they lay together, delighting in the touch of her body against his. Blissfully contented, he feels as if he could lie like this forever with Valyssa in his arms.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Aug 6, 2005)

Removed (Wrong thread)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 6, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
*Kirkesh slashes again with the dagger, and barely misses a telling blow, striking sparks against the guard's armour.*

*As she looks to Vanessa for help, Vanessa gets a trapped look in her eye, and then shakes it off and backs up five feet to pick up her purse and pull out a glass prism and some sand of various colours, sprinkling the sand in the air as she begins an incantation that transforms the spilling sand into a whirling flash as she holds up the prism, which focusing the arcane energy into a vivid cone of clashing colours.*

*The guards eyes widen and stare at the lights and their faces slacken as they drop to the ground unconscious, one by one, leaving none standing.*

(OOC:
Kirkesh's Attack 9 + 8 = 17, miss.
Guard A's Will Save 5 + 2 = 7, fail.
Guard B's Will Save 10 + 0 = 10, fail.
Guard C's Will Save 13 + 1 = 14, fail.)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 6, 2005)

Diedrik:
[SBLOCK]
*Diedrik stumbles into collapsing onto the soft feathery mattress and drifting off into sleep.*

*He awakens the next day bleary-eyed and a bit hung over to the sound of a knock on his door, and then a beautiful red-haired Rowaini woman wearing the telltale necklace that marks her as another form of Amity enters the room with a hot plate of delicious-smelling breakfast--some sort of light-looking pastry with fruit syrup and a glass of juice.*

"You slept so late that you missed breakfast and probably lunch too, so I wanted to make sure you didn't go off into Wildspace on an empty stomach," she explains.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Aug 6, 2005)

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Kirkesh slashes again with the dagger, and barely misses a telling blow, striking sparks against the guard's armour.*
> 
> *As she looks to Vanessa for help, Vanessa gets a trapped look in her eye, and then shakes it off and backs up five feet to pick up her purse and pull out a glass prism and some sand of various colours, sprinkling the sand in the air as she begins an incantation that transforms the spilling sand into a whirling flash as she holds up the prism, which focusing the arcane energy into a vivid cone of clashing colours.*
> 
> ...



Kirkish puts away her dagger and looks at the fallen guards, then at Vanessa "Good job.  Didn't know you could do that."  She gives her a quick kiss and then removed the guard's weapons, ties up and gags the guards individualy.  "Gather your things, and I'll take care of them."

Quietly and carefully, Kirkesh will move each of the guards into the room Vanessa rented, carrying them under some sheets, and checking the hallway for people before she moves them.  When she is done, she returns to Vanessa's room to see how she's progressing.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 6, 2005)

Gaius:
[SBLOCK]
*629N001 leads him out onto the streets, heading to a more affluent part of the city where she flags down a large coach--the smaller ones probably couldn't accomodate Gaius's large size, and instructs the driver to deliver them to Senator Olivia's villa.  The Pleb extends a hand to Gaius to offer him help in mounting the carriage if he needs it.*

"You mannerisms suggest nervousness or suspicion.  Do not worry, for there is no need.  Senator Olivia wishes to make you an offer that she believes will pique your interest, nothing more."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 6, 2005)

Talia:
[SBLOCK]
*Subterfuge smiles and nods in agreement, joining Talia in taking a look around.*

*The stage is set lavishly with beautiful illusion-magic-enhanced scenery to make it feel as if the location has shifted from the city of Eldiz to a lush jungle paradise.  To that extent, a semi-spherical dome above the Amphitheatre has been treated with illusions so that the night sky of Eldiz is no longer visible, replaced by a lush jungle canopy letting through only stray beams of bright morning sunlight.*

*Only a few audience members have already taken their seats, including several upper-class socialites who make their home in the Noble's Ward and the true _Culana_ fans among the rest of the audience who came extra-early to make sure they could get in first and find a good seat among the non-reserved sections.* 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 6, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*The cave seems clear, so everyone sets up inside of the cave, ready to go to sleep, except Yuriko who begins her quiet vigil.*  

*As she looks down upon the others, she sees that Yu seems to be sleeping soundly, dreaming of adventure and naively forgetting the horrors of the night before, as children are sometimes wont to do.*

*Shinoa, on the other hand, tosses and turns to the puppet-strings of a dark nightmare, crying out and entering fits of seizures more than once, her body tensing severely before finally returning to normal, then starting up again a bit later.*

*Rin seems unable to sleep, as she curls herself up and tucks her arms around her knees, staring at the cave wall--the grim look in Rin's expression makes her seem more mature than before, and certainly moreso than her older brother.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 6, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa snuggles against Zaeryn gently, resting against him as they lie under the mysterious and enticing light of the distant stars.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Aug 6, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Unless Valyssa moves to do something else Zaeryn is content to lie like this for hours, holding her close and gently kissing her ear and neck from time to time while occasionally whispering loving words and simple love poems. At some point during this time, when the previous spell fades, he will renew their low-light vision without suppressing the verbal component this time.*

OOC: Obviously he will never reveal the material component as he doesn’t require it.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Aug 6, 2005)

Rystil:

[SBLOCK]
"Wow..." Talia said quietly, taking in the scene that was already set in the stage.  She had seen jungle before, but the illusions were so masterfully done.  It looked like someone had grown a jungle, right there on stage!

Once again, she felt amazed at how quickly her situation had changed.  Just this morning she had hopped on board a relatively inexpensive transport ship, headed home on little more than a whim.  She had planned on a quiet evening in her small apartment, going over the documents she had recovered on her last trip, and planning her next one.  Never in a million years had she envisioned herself out on the town with Subterfuge, or that he would offer her such a great opportunity!  She took his hand in hers, primarily to make sure that he was actually there and that this was not a wonderful dream.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 6, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Gaius:
> [SBLOCK]
> 
> "You mannerisms suggest nervousness or suspicion. Do not worry, for there is no need. Senator Olivia wishes to make you an offer that she believes will pique your interest, nothing more."
> [/SBLOCK]




[sblock]
"*I juz dont wanna meet them pretorian guardz again; Dey'z gonna be angry wen dey see me, An' I dont wanna kill'em. But, on the odder hand. What'z dey gonna do? Send me to da arena? Huh."*
*[/sblock]*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 6, 2005)

Rystil:

[sblock]"Thanks, Amity," Diedrik replies, before yawning and smiling groggily.

*He runs his fingers through his messy and slept-on hair, and appraises the meal.*

"Ever considered cooking for royalty? Or entering competitions? I remember one daimyo in Lara Kai holding competitions where he invited skilled chefs to challenge his own. They had to cook stuff up within a time limit with a critical surprise ingredient. Very popular events they were," he explained as he began to eat.

*He glanced out the window, trying to get a measure of what point in the day it was.*[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Aug 7, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock] Yuriko settled down for her time to watch.  She relaxed her body as she had been taught, but kept her mind alert.  Watching the goings on in the cave as well as for danger outside was somewhat difficult.  

Finally, she noticed Rin and moved to her, "Do you wish to talk about it, little one?" Yuriko asked.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 13, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
"Wait!" Vanessa implores, requesting Kirkesh's attention before executing this plan, "The guards will only be unconscious for around 30 seconds from the magic--You may need to knock them unconscious first."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 13, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa is also content to lie against Zaeryn, smiling softly up at Zaeryn as he recites the verbal component for his Low-Light Vision spell and gently touches her eyelids and his own, renewing the effect.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Aug 13, 2005)

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Wait!" Vanessa implores, requesting Kirkesh's attention before executing this plan, "The guards will only be unconscious for around 30 seconds from the magic--You may need to knock them unconscious first."



"An important detail, thanks."  Kirkesh knocks the guards out quickly, and then continues about tying them and relocating them quietly.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Aug 13, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Lying against Valyssa’s voluptuous form for several hours, Zaeryn finds he has become a little too comfortable...noticing that he is becoming somewhat drowsy after a long and wonderfully eventful day, he shifts position slightly to look at Valyssa and says with a wry grin:*

“My love, perhaps we should return to your lodging as I don’t know how happy the city guard will be to find us lying here in the morning.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 13, 2005)

Talia:
[SBLOCK]
*Subterfuge holds Talia's hand gently but firmly.*

*Just then, the main gates open and the other people start pouring into the Amphitheatre, filling in the seats in the other sections, but the masses don't get near the reserved section near the front where Talia and Subterfuge sit with a few others of Eldiz's elite.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 23, 2005)

Gaius:
[SBLOCK]
"There is no need for worry.  We will not be bothered by the guards--they would not dare trifle with my mistress.  And you are correct--there is little they could do to you anyway."

*The carriage heads towards the city's western gate as the Pleb speaks, occassionally bumping about as it goes, but not too sharply.  The Praetorian Empire in general and the capital city of Praetoria in particular are known for their good roads.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 23, 2005)

Diedrik:
[SBLOCK]
*From the way the sun sits in the sky, it seems to be a bit past highsun.*

"Ah, you mean the Kurogane competition hosted by Mishima Kyo?  It sounds like an exciting event, but I don't think I would belong there...far better for me to stay at home in Eldiz, I think...As for cooking for royalty, I've found that the people are less friendly there, even though the money is probably better.  So I like to stay here, where I can meet plenty of friendly and interesting people and enjoy myself, and really, what else do I need?  Besides...the special suites on the second floor do make good money on occasion.

How about you?  Ever thought about changing from your many peregrinations, or has the wanderlust of the spheres swept you up and still yet to let go?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 23, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Rin is quiet for a while, perhaps afraid or simply reticent, and she seems about to shake her head 'No' when finally she nods softly.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 23, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
*After Kirkesh knocks out the guards she quietly slips them one by one into Vanessa's new room.  As she is bringing the second guard, she is surprised by a member of the inn's staff who must have just come up the stairs--he had not been there when she swept along the hall checking for people before moving the guard.*

"Excuse me miss," the young man in uniform and insignia of the establishment states politely, "But what is going on here?  Is there something wrong?  A guest informed us of some loud noises coming from room 243."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 23, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa slaps her hand over her face and shakes her head and sighs*

"Oh, dear...I'm so stupid!  I knew I was forgetting something, but I couldn't think of what it was.  I meant to ask you if there were any good inns here but I got distracted.  I'm sure it will be too late to check in anywhere now.  I'm such a bubblehead."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Aug 24, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[SBLOCK]







			
				Rin said:
			
		

> *Rin is quiet for a while, perhaps afraid or simply reticent, and she seems about to shake her head 'No' when finally she nods softly.*



*Yuriko looked back at Rin's brother and mother and positioned herself so that she could watch them and listen to Rin.  She pulled a stray lock of hair out of her eyes and looked at Rin with clear eyes.  Very little emotion showed on her face as she really didn't know how to feel in this instance.*

"Very well, little one,"  Yuriko replied. "I am here to listen and do what I can."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Aug 24, 2005)

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *After Kirkesh knocks out the guards she quietly slips them one by one into Vanessa's new room.  As she is bringing the second guard, she is surprised by a member of the inn's staff who must have just come up the stairs--he had not been there when she swept along the hall checking for people before moving the guard.*
> 
> "Excuse me miss," the young man in uniform and insignia of the establishment states politely, "But what is going on here?  Is there something wrong?  A guest informed us of some loud noises coming from room 243."



Kirkesh blushes furiously, leans over, and whispers to the member of the staff "Apparently the D'Étoile guards like things... um... a bit rough... " she says as she pulls the bottom of her dress down a bit "The.. um.. lord who brought me here knew a few of them and... well... boys will be boys.. " She says with a sly look crossed with embarassment.  "Now, I'm sure they don't want anything like that getting out, and I'm sure that you'll handle this discreetly now hon, right?" She says, looking him sweetly in the eyes, with soft pouty lips smiling hopefully.  "In fact, if ya tell me when ya gettin off later, I'm sure I could make your discression worth your while." she says as she runs her hand from his shoulder and down lingering around his thigh a bit with a seductive smile.

"Now, if ya don't mind, I've got a bit of.. er.. business to finish up.  And I'll try ta be real quiet about it."  She winks.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 24, 2005)

*Gaius*

[sblock]

Gaius sits in the carriage, leaning back and trying to have a glimpse at the high quarter from between a gap in the curtains, not knowing when he will be able to travel there again, and determined to see as much as possible.

[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Aug 24, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Don’t blame yourself...with the whirlwind day we’ve had I hadn’t though about it myself until this very moment. Not to worry, I’m sure I can find us somewhere safe to spend the night.”

*He says laughing softly as he kisses Valyssa where she slapped herself on the face, before slowly standing and offering her his hand to help her up. Once they are both ready to go, Zaeryn takes her to his current residence.*

OOC: I’m assuming Zaeryn is staying at his family home while in Erilan unless he has quarters elsewhere.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 24, 2005)

Rystil:

[sblock]"...yeah, I still have a lot travel left to go," Diedrik answered.

_Her and I have things in common when I think about it. Changing our appearances like we do._

*Diedrik ate quietly for a moment.*

"Where you feel most at home is where you belong," he said, "I'm glad you're happy here."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 25, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Rin is quiet again for a moment, and then she speaks for the first time, asking in a frightened voice:*

"Am I...are we...going to die?  I feel a terrible darkness..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 25, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
"Of course, ma'am.  We would never gossip about our guests.  I will go to the room and check with the Lady Vanessa or her man Sanchez to ensure that everything is all right, and then you will hear no more on the matter."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 25, 2005)

Gaius:
[SBLOCK]
*The carriage swings past the interior gate to the upper-class portion of Praetoria and instead heads to the western exterior gate of the city, exiting swiftly past the guards, who tip their hats to the carriage as it passes.  It continues along the well-paved road into the countryside.*

*Meanwhile, the Pleb sits silently, staring into the distance in the direction that they are travelling.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 25, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa takes Zaeryn's hand gingerly, rising to her feet and following Zaeryn to his abode, a small workshop with a few bedrooms where members of Zaeryn's family sometimes stay when they are in-between working at the Academy or travelling through Altania for research purposes.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 25, 2005)

Diedrik:
[SBLOCK]
"Ah yes, the restlessness of youth," Amity smiles at Diedrik wistfully, "I knew someone just like you once, not long ago...take care that you always watch not only what is there around you but also the path ahead so that you can avoid his fate..."

"Everyone should do what makes him happy...I hope that your journey brings you just what you are searching for, Diedrik."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Aug 25, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Upon reaching the workshop Zaeryn lights a lamp and quietly finds them an empty room. Once they enter the room he secures the door to show it’s occupied, and then places the lamp on a table near the bed before removes his clothing and getting in. Once in bed he says a little sheepishly:*

“Sorry for the meagre accommodations, but my family doesn’t spend much time outside the academy so they don’t maintain an elaborate residence.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Aug 25, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rin said:
			
		

> "Am I...are we...going to die?  I feel a terrible darkness..."



*Yuriko looked at the child for a few moments after she spoke, contemplating what she had said.*  _'Was she perhaps sensing something . . . something I wasn't,'_ Yuriko thought.  _'It is obvious that we are in great danger . . . both from within and without.  I should just . . . <-> . . . try to figure out her feeling.'_

"I don't know, little one.  I will try to not let anything happen to you,"  Yuriko replied honestly.  "This darkness . . . do you sense it within yourself or from outside . . . where do you sense it?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Aug 25, 2005)

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Of course, ma'am.  We would never gossip about our guests.  I will go to the room and check with the Lady Vanessa or her man Sanchez to ensure that everything is all right, and then you will hear no more on the matter."



"Of course you do.  Here, let me go with and make sure everyone's... well, appropriately attired."

She walks back to the Vanessa's room.  She steps in first, asking the man to wait outside for a second "Vanessa, this man here's trying to make sure everything's ok.  He said he'd be discrete with the, um... rough play your guards like" she says to Vanessa as she winks, while motioning so the man can't see that she should do something about her attire.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 25, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*As Zaeryn heads quickly towards the bedroom, there is a bright flash of light and a bang from the next room in the workshop and then a strange cloud of coloured smoke wafts out from under the door--must be another late-night attempt to perfect that Elixir of Arcane Prowess recipe.*

*Valyssa notices this as well, but as she climbs into bed and snuggles up to Zaeryn, she protests:*

"Oh, no, don't say that--it's perfect!  As long as you're here with me, any place seems almost like a palace!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 25, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Rin pauses for a moment and looks into Yuriko's eyes, perhaps also looking past or wondering whether to respond.  Then finally, she does.*

"Both.  It is all around.  I feel it inside, and in mommy, and in you too..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 25, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
*Vanessa nods and swaps her nobleman's garb for a skin-tight all-black-leather garb, complete with thick trailing strands of leather along the edges of the sleeves that could also act as makeshift whips or restraints in a pinch.  She looks to Kirkesh for approval before committing to this outfit.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Aug 25, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Admiring Valyssa’s form as she slips into bed and then up against his body, Zaeryn whispers:*

“It seems most fitting then that I’ve managed to find a princess to keep me company!”

*Finding hiself a little more awake after their walk to his abode, Zaeryn begins to softly caress her body once again.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Aug 25, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Both.  It is all around.  I feel it inside, and in mommy, and in you too..."



Yuriko nodded in understanding . . . the three of them were tainted.  That Rin could sense it was interesting.

"I know, little one,"  Yuriko replied.  "I . . . like your mother and you . . . was bitten by the creature that attacked your home.  I have been working to stave off it's effects . . . but we must get to the temple quickly where they can help all of us.  Do you understand?"

"Does this darkness feel strong in yourself, in me or in your mother?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 25, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa blushes and replies: "You flatterer, you!" before sighing blissfully at Zaeryn's administrations and melting into his arms once more.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 25, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"It is weakest in you," Rin replies hesitantly, pondering the implications as she gazes at her mother's nightmare-wracked sleeping form.  She seems more mature now than the quiet little girl that Yuriko had met in the farmhouse.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 25, 2005)

*Gaius*

[sblock]
"Hey, wod is dis den? I thougt we'd be going to da high quarter. I still got some stuff in da arena I need." Gaius says, looking suspiciously at the pleb.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 25, 2005)

Gaius:
[SBLOCK]
"Do not worry.  We are heading to Senator Olivia's private villa.  As I said, she does not wish for everyone to know she is in town just yet, so making an appearance would be unwise for her.  Once you are finished speaking with her, you can return to the arena.  No need for alarm."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Aug 25, 2005)

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Vanessa nods and swaps her nobleman's garb for a skin-tight all-black-leather garb, complete with thick trailing strands of leather along the edges of the sleeves that could also act as makeshift whips or restraints in a pinch.  She looks to Kirkesh for approval before committing to this outfit.*



Kirkesh nods, grinning a bit before she waves Vanessa towards the door a bit "Mustn't keep the man waiting too long."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 25, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
*Vanessa heads to the door, blushing a bit, which must not be too hard considering what she is wearing.*

"Umm...everything is fine here sir, but thank you very much for your vigilance," she blows him a kiss, causing some of the leather straps to rustle and sway.

"No problem, milady.  However, if I could just take a little strand of your hair--standard procedure in Eldiz, understand."

"Umm...sure.  No problem."

*The man gently plucks off a hair and turns it about a bit in his fingers.*

"Well then, milady, sorry to bother you and have a pleasant evening.  I hope you enjoy your stay."

*He bows and quickly makes his way back downstairs.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Aug 25, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rin said:
			
		

> "It is weakest in you," Rin replies hesitantly



"I thought as much as well,"  Yuriko said matter of factly.  "Rin, have you spoken to your ancestors before?  If so, can you do so now?  They may be of assistance to you.  This is a difficult time for you and your family - for me as well.  You will need all of your strengths to overcome this challenge.  As for me, I will do my best to protect all of you . . . but you should know that I may have to make some difficult choices . . . you may have to make some as well."

If Yuriko remembered any cleansing ritual, she would relate it to Rin.  Perhaps the two of them working together would be more successful.  Regardless, Yuriko followed Rin's gaze to her mother - everyone in the family had been impacted by the attack, perhaps the boy most of all before it all was through.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Aug 25, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Never my love, never!”

*He replies with a grin, before sliding under the covers to pleasure Valyssa with his mouth and hands over every inch of her sublime body.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Aug 25, 2005)

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Vanessa heads to the door, blushing a bit, which must not be too hard considering what she is wearing.*
> 
> "Umm...everything is fine here sir, but thank you very much for your vigilance," she blows him a kiss, causing some of the leather straps to rustle and sway.
> 
> ...



"Well chosen costume.  You know something you haven't told me?" Kirkesh says with a sly grin.

Once the man is gone, she finishes moving the bodies while Vanessa finishes packing.  Once she's done, she locks up the other room with a do not disturb sign, and returns to Vanessa's room.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 25, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"I have spoken with them only a few times...and I can't seem to do it right now..."

*Despite the bleakness of the words, Rin seems resolute, steeling herself in response to Yuriko's warning.*

*Yuriko knows a few cleansing rituals and meditative stances that have spread among the commonfolk.  As far as the ninja who trained her could tell her, however, these rituals have no actual effect, though some consider them an effective placebo due to their ability to inspire hope.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 25, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa moans softly in pleasure as Zaeryn sends it tingling through her, relaxing and savouring it for a little while before she decides to return the favour.*

*Eventually, she falls into a deep and blissful sleep in Zaeryn's arms.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 25, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
*Vanessa shrugs.*

"I've heard some descriptions of women wearing such things from among the other women in Rowain, and it seemed to match your words.  The real question I have is what they do with all the leather and the whips and why some Rowaini men find it erotic."

*Kirkesh finishing moving the bodies and locking the room without being disturbed, returning to Vanessa, who has since switched into a dress more like the one she had been wearing earlier that evening, which is slowly transforming between different styles as she looks in the mirror and directs it.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Aug 25, 2005)

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Vanessa shrugs.*
> 
> "I've heard some descriptions of women wearing such things from among the other women in Rowain, and it seemed to match your words.  The real question I have is what they do with all the leather and the whips and why some Rowaini men find it erotic."
> 
> *Kirkesh finishing moving the bodies and locking the room without being disturbed, returning to Vanessa, who has since switched into a dress more like the one she had been wearing earlier that evening, which is slowly transforming between different styles as she looks in the mirror and directs it.*



"It's not just the men who find things like that erotic though." Kirkesh cuckles.  "I think we're going to have to get another one of those for you, or perhaps, one for myself, for I might have trouble getting it back from you." She grins and sneaks a quick kiss.

"You have anything I can change into?  This dress is likely to attract attention, and I think we need to be leaving shortly.  Or you can change into something and I can resume a male form for a bit, but you're probably easier to recognize in your own clothes than I would be."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Aug 25, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn emits a low groan of pure pleasure as his body reacts to Valyssa’s touch, finally relaxing completely as she moves back to his arms where they fall asleep blissfully exhausted.*

OOC: Wake us in about 8 hours.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Aug 25, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Yuriko:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I have spoken with them only a few times...and I can't seem to do it right now..."



"It was much the same with your mother.  I have not tried recently, partly because I am afraid of what I my learn.  On a brighter note, I have heard of a few rituals that may help in this situation, little one,"  Yuriko offered.  "If you wish, I will perform one or two with you to see if it helps any."
If Rin agreed, Yuriko worked through a cleansing ritual or two, assuming the materials are available.  Once those were complete, Yuriko offered her blessing to Rin, then meditated seeking guidance from her ancestors.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 25, 2005)

[sblock]
Gaius sits bck, letting the lanscape pass by, wondering what the future will bring.
[/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 25, 2005)

Rystil:

[sblock]*Diedrik smiled.*

_Maybe his fate is what I secretly strive for. Driving myself to the edges of wildspace until perhaps one day... but maybe not. Maybe I'll be satisfied and settle down. I'll figure it out eventually._

*He threw his discarded leathers back on after finishing his breakfast, and pressed some more gold into Amity's hand.*

"Thanks again," he said, then went and took out his cittern, "I've got a couple of hours till my employers require my presence, so I've an offer for you. I don't usually do this, but do you think your lunchtime patrons need a spot of music?"

*Free performances on solid ground were a kind of offer made only to someone as nice as Amity, and Diedrik felt obliged to give her something more meaningful than just money. He could never say for certain whether he'd ever come back, so a parting gift of this magnitude felt acceptable.*

"Don't feel as though you have to accept or anything, it'd be just something for me to do until I had to go," he said, downplaying the significance of what he was doing.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 25, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, there's no need--you can have this back as soon as you want, of course," Vanessa replies with a smile as she returns the kiss.

"Hmm...all of my clothes are probably somewhat...uh...distinctive.  Perhaps you could switch to male and take some of Sanchez's?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 25, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Zaeryn awakes wearily late the next morning, only to find that Valyssa must have awakened before him and carefully extricated herself without disturbing him.  She is reading over a thick tome at the small desk on the side of the room, already washed up and wearing a clean dress, as her less-disheveled hair and the sweet scent of flowers wafting up from her attest.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 25, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Rin nods, and the two of them perform a few cleansing rituals.  As Yuriko comes in closer contact with the girl, she notices that Rin is older than she had originally thought, as her body is just beginning to mature.  Afterwards, she meditates quietly through the night, barely staving off sleep.  Fortunately, there is no trouble, and dawn breaks not a moment too soon.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 25, 2005)

Gaius:
[SBLOCK]
*After a few hours, the carriage stops in front of an extremely large and meticulously well-kept mansion with beautiful and splendid decorations--marble statues dot the fountains and gardens surrounding the place.*

"We are here," the Pleb states the obvious, as it slips the driver some coin, tosses back its silver hair, and once again offers a hand to help Gaius crawl out.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 25, 2005)

Diedrik:
[SBLOCK]
*Amity smiles at Diedrik, and bows slightly, understanding the offer's significance:*

"I would be honoured to hear you play," she replies kindly, "Who knows when I will have the chance again?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Aug 25, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock]*Yuriko looked curiously at the young girl.  Her mother was getting younger . . . would it be unreasonable for her to get older as well?  Yuriko wondered on that . . . and wondered what changes were happening to herself as well.  She performed her morning devotions, then readied herself for the day ahead, breaking camp.*

"I will be setting a fast pace today,"  Yuriko explained.  "When the path is clear and clearly marked I will range far ahead and rest until you arrive.  This should happen several times before we stop for the day.  I will be looing for fellow monks to assist us in our travels to the monastery."

*Once everyone understood, Yuriko set off on her journey.*[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 25, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Everyone nods in understanding--Rin looking a bit different...had she grown during the night?--and so Yuriko sets off toward the monastery at the fastest speed she can manage, quickly outpacing the others as she ranges ahead.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 25, 2005)

Rystil:

[sblock]*Diedrik grins wryly, impressed at Amity seeing through him and laying his key motive out like that, if she was aware that she had.*

"Marvellous," he said, and threw his backpack over his shoulder.

*With cittern in hand he made himself comfortable in whatever space was provided for the tavern's performers. After dragging over a stool for himself and taking a moment to tune his instrument, he gauged his audience. For the next hour or so he played pleasant tunes and sung along to them softly, nothing terribly loud or complex, just music for a pleasant atmosphere.*

ooc: taking 10, +14 [7 ranks, +3 cha, +2 when more than one is used at one time, +2 equipment bonus when performing with cittern][/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Aug 25, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock]*Yuriko was concerned about the changes in Rin and her mother during the night.  Before long though, her thoughts turned to her task. Scouting the way and looking for trouble, Yuriko paid attention to the trail and marked anywhere there would be a question on which way to go.  After about two hours (assuming she encountered nothing), Yuriko sat and rested, catching a short nap until the others arrived.  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 25, 2005)

Diedrik:
[SBLOCK]
*Though Diedrik is soft enough to provide pleasant background noise that will not interrupt any conversations, the patrons applaud at the end of Diedrik's performance, clearly appreciating his music.*

*As Diedrik packs away his cittern, Amity calls out to him in a clear voice:*

"Good luck Diedrik," and then she adds a translation of a Larakese saying, "May the winds of fate bring you good fortune."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Aug 26, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn watches Valyssa for several minutes, before moving as quietly as possible to clean himself up, so as not to disturb her. He then changes into his black outfit, cleaning and storing his midnight blue one, before taking his own tome out and changing a few spells.*

OOC: Changing spells 0-level: touch of fatigue -> ghost sound, 1st-level: magic weapon -> hold portal, 2nd-level: shatter -> knock.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 26, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Thankfully, Yuriko encounters no trouble during her two-hour foray, sleeping for forty minutes until Shinoa, Yu, and Rin catch up, quietly shaking her awake as instructed.*

(OOC: Hmm...so tired thanks to jet lag...I think I'll just stop for today at my current post-count  )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Aug 26, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[SBLOCK]As she was shaken awake, Yuriko had to remind herself not to strike out.  Yuriko looked to all of them as she calmly opened her eyes.  "Did you have any difficulty following me?"  Yuriko asked.  "If not, I anticipate we will do this again a couple of times.  For this next one I will range ahead again, then rest.  When you arrive, get something to eat and allow me to rest until you are finished with your meal.  Then, we will go again."  

*Yuriko stretched and prepared herself for the next two hours while the trio had a quick respite.  Then, after nodding to them, she set off again.*



			
				rystil said:
			
		

> (OOC: Hmm...so tired thanks to jet lag...I think I'll just stop for today at my current post-count  ) Post count: 9,999



OOC: Too cool!  I'll have to remember to do that when I get there - probably early next year. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 26, 2005)

*gaius*

[sblock]
Gaius crawls out of  the carriage, ignoring the offered hand as he suspects he might break it if he grabs it a bit too tightly.
"Right den, let us see dis Lady and hear what she has to say."
He quickly checks his clothing, brushes of the dust and walks into the mansion as if entering the arena, head held high and proud.
[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Aug 26, 2005)

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Oh, there's no need--you can have this back as soon as you want, of course," Vanessa replies with a smile as she returns the kiss.
> 
> "Hmm...all of my clothes are probably somewhat...uh...distinctive.  Perhaps you could switch to male and take some of Sanchez's?"



"That sounds like a plan then."  Kirkesh raids Sanchez's closet, looking for something not particularly distinctive she can change into, and adjusting her body accordingly into a more masculan form.

Once he's found something acceptable he says "What do you think?" while he admires Vanessa's disguise.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 26, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*As Zaeryn returns from washing up and changing, Valyssa is already finished with what she was reading, though she has selected one of the books strewn across the workshop and is reading it with a small smile on the edge of the bed, her legs dangling over the edge as she twirls her foot absently.*  

*As Zaeryn comes in and begins to prepare spells, she waves and blows him a kiss, not wanting to interrupt his concentration and interfere with the preparation process.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 26, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Shinoa nods.*

"No, thanks to your markings, it was not difficult to follow you at all.  We will do our best to do so successfully again."

*They all set forth again, and once again, Yuriko's speed allows her to pull ahead.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 26, 2005)

Gaius:
[SBLOCK]
*The mansion's gates open forth and Gaius and the Pleb walk through, past a few servants standing to the side and whispering, reaching the front double-door of the building itself.  The Pleb opens it, revealing an opulent interior with plush carpets across the floor and artwork adorning the walls, and moves to the side, gesturing for Gaius to enter first.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 26, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
"Good choice," Vanessa replies, nodding at the nondescript set of clothing Kirkesh chose, before adding teasingly, "And it fits so well!"

*Vanessa herself has switched to the clean white uniform worn by the inn's maids.*

"I'm planning to switch into some sort of commoner's dress after we leave," she explains, "But I thought that commoner's clothing might attract too much attention in an upscale inn."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Aug 26, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Shinoa said:
			
		

> "No, thanks to your markings, it was not difficult to follow you at all.  We will do our best to do so successfully again."



"Remember to pick up or obscure the markings once you are one your way again," Yuriko cautioned.  "No reason to give someone clues as to where we are going."

*Yuriko traveled, watching for dangers as well as signs of other travelers having passed this way recently.  Again, she marked the path for the trio on any spots that were difficult to determine which way she went.  After several hours, Yuriko looked for a good point to stop and rest, eating a cold meal along the way.  Once there, Yuriko settled in and called upon her ancestors to watch over her as she rested.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 26, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Shinoa nods in understanding to Yuriko's instructions as they set off.*

*Once again, Yuriko manages to make the short journey with nothing more threatening than a stray monkey that was upset with having its territory violated and made loud noises.*

*When she calls to her ancestors, if they hear her, they choose to make no response.*

*After a little over an hour, she is awoken once more.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Aug 26, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn catches Valyssa’s show of affection from the corner of his eye and grins, while he continues to refresh his mind with a few different spells. Even with the temptation of Valyssa only several feet away, he carefully studies each spell making sure to commit it to memory. Once he finishes he drops his tome on the bed softly, before reaching for Valyssa while grinning suggestively and saying:*

“Looks like I missed the morning show...”

*While giving a mock pout as he moves to her side, taking a quick glance at what she’s reading before kissing her tenderly.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Aug 26, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock]*After making certain they had eaten, Yuriko stretched again, ready for her journey.  Looking at the amount of ground they had covered today, Yuriko wondered if they were making better progress today or yesterday.  Checking her items to make certain she hadn't left anything behind, Yuriko set off again with similar instructions.*

_'I'm not certain that there is anyone living in this area . . . and I don't know if I should involve anyone else in our troubles,'_ Yuriko thought.  _'But, I would hate to have to kill them because I was falling asleep and couldn't trust them any more . . ..'_

*Yuriko watched for travelers and wondered just how much farther the journey would be.*[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Aug 26, 2005)

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Good choice," Vanessa replies, nodding at the nondescript set of clothing Kirkesh chose, before adding teasingly, "And it fits so well!"
> 
> *Vanessa herself has switched to the clean white uniform worn by the inn's maids.*
> 
> "I'm planning to switch into some sort of commoner's dress after we leave," she explains, "But I thought that commoner's clothing might attract too much attention in an upscale inn."



Kirkesh nods.  "Shall we be off then?" he asks.

Kirkesh escorts Vanessa out of the inn, as if he'd just met up with her at the end of her shift.  Once they're well out of sight of the inn, he finds a spot for her to duck out and change into something a bit more common.  Smiling and offering her his arm, he escorts her to a fairly average in near the docs and books a room.  He keeps an eye out for Sanchez and her other guards.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 26, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, sorry--I didn't want to disturb you," Valyssa apologises, blushing slightly.

*She carefully sets down the book she had been reading, _Apocryphal Transmutative Castigatory Altercations and the Ramifications of the Ensuing Paroxysms of Putative Erudition_, and returns Zaeryn's kiss, putting her arms around him.* 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 26, 2005)

Rystil:

[sblock]"And to you as well," Diedrik replies in fluent Larakese, and bows respectfully.

*With a wave he makes his makes his way out and towards the ship. As he walked he browsed a small book which he kept his poems and stories in, as he considered remembering them all to be a bit of a stretch even by his standards. The coming trip would probably give him the inspiration for a sizable number of additions, since they were heading into the unknown after all.*

_Hmm, hope I'll have time to work on my various arts while we're travelling. Have to just keep notes and work on them when I get back if we're busy._[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 26, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Yuriko's count seems to indicate that due to the lack today of a period of time where Yuriko's three charges needed to wait for Yuriko, they should be making slightly better time today.  Moreover, they would probably reach the monastery early in the morning after next, or sooner if she forces a march from the others for a full day without sleeping (for them) tomorrow.  If she is lucky, they may even encounter a monk ranging out from the monastery for firewood or the like as early as tomorrow evening, though there aren't really any others of which she knows living out here in the wilderness.  As her thoughts wander to all these topics, she realises that she has finished another little leg of the journey without a hostile encounter.  One more after this and it will be time to stop for the night.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Aug 26, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“No need to apologise my love...I’m sorry if I embarrassed you, but I was just being a little playful.”

*Returning her embrace and softly running the thumb of his right hand down her cheek, before saying:*

“That looks like heavy reading first thing in the morning.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 26, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
*Kirkesh and Vanessa duck out of the inn, the receptionist waving absently as they do.*

*Making it across town without any more Sanchez sightings, Kirkesh books a room at a small inn called The Sailor's Respite with an excellent view of the docks themselves and all the ships coming in and out from the windows of the rooms.  When Vharin, the taciturn innkeeper, asks for a tencoin for the room, Vanessa reaches into her purse for some coin.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Aug 26, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock]*Yuriko scouted the area for her rest, then settled down for some sleep.  She knew that this would be the last nap for the day and night.  She considered for a time traveling with them through the night . . . she wasn't certain they would survive another two nights.  Again, Yuriko blessed her ancestors and asked for their guidance . . . she understood why they didn't respond . . . but that was no reason not to bless them and ask for their guidance anyway.

When the trio arrived, Yuriko broached the subject of traveling through the night . . . something about three nights was nagging at the back of Yuriko's mind.*[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 26, 2005)

*gaius*

[sblock]
Gaius enters the room, as if walking onto the sands of the arena, proud, fearsome, head held high, and alert. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 26, 2005)

Diedrik:
[SBLOCK]
*Diedrik heads from the Traveler's Ward to the Dock Ward, seeking out the Hesychia as Jasyra had told him.  The Hesychia turns out to be a small but sturdy customised Tradesman, with a sleek design that would give it greater manoeuvrability than an average Tradesman in tactical-speed situations and plenty of space belowdecks, with the cargo hold probably converted to crew quarters.  There is a very large room across the ship from the sheltered area where the helm usually sits, perhaps a well-furnished captain's quarters.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 26, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, OK," Valyssa replies with a smile as she feels his thumb against her cheek, then she looks down at the book, "Its pretty interesting--I found it on a shelf over there.  The author seems to be very passionate about transmutation, which makes it a fun read."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Aug 27, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“I imagine most of the books you’ll find around here will be interesting, as almost all of them relate to magic.”

*He remarks smiling in return, as he slowly lays back across the bed bringing Valyssa with him as he continues to embrace her, before asking:*

“Have you thought of anything else that you’d like to do or see today Valyssa?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 27, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
(OOC: Actually, she'll get one more nap after the last lap of the day)

*When Yuriko blesses the ancestors and asks for guidance once more, she thinks she hears a faint echoed: "Yu...ri...k..." that trails off into silence, but perhaps it is her imagination.*

*When Yuriko awakens and mentions travelling through the night, Shinoa nods, shivering a bit as she ponders the consuming darkness.*

"Yes, perhaps that would be wise for tomorrow night, especially if we will reach the monastery if we keep going...We should probably sleep tonight though, as exhaustion would slow us down all through tomorrow."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 27, 2005)

Gaius:
[SBLOCK]
*Gaius proudly walks down the carpeted hallway, following the Pleb, until the latter branches off a corridor leading to an ornate-looking door.*

"Senator Rosa awaits you in her sitting room.  Are you ready to speak with her?" the Pleb asks, one hand on the door and prepared to open it if it hears the word.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Aug 27, 2005)

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Kirkesh and Vanessa duck out of the inn, the receptionist waving absently as they do.*
> 
> *Making it across town without any more Sanchez sightings, Kirkesh books a room at a small inn called The Sailor's Respite with an excellent view of the docks themselves and all the ships coming in and out from the windows of the rooms.  When Vharin, the taciturn innkeeper, asks for a silver piece for the room, Vanessa reaches into her purse for some coin.*



"I've got it" Kirkesh says, as he pulls out a coin (What's the coin to credit conversion or is that a mistake?) and pays.

Once they get to the room, he finaly sighs with relief.  "Well, I hope tonight lived up to your expectations." he says with a grin.  He puts his bag in a corner and sits down.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Aug 27, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Ancestors? said:
			
		

> "Yu...ri...k..."



_'Ancestors?  I am here, ancestors,'_ Yuriko thought as she meditated. _'I understand . . . I am tainted . . . I hope to be cured at the monastery.  Please . . . I understand that it is difficult . . . I will try not to dishonor you.'_

*Yuriko rested and meditated, performing a quick cleansing ritual with a hope that it helped.  When she was awakened, Yuriko looked over the trio, seeing with her own eyes how they were doing.  She stretched and limbered for her next leg of the journey.*



			
				Shinoa said:
			
		

> "Yes, perhaps that would be wise for tomorrow night, especially if we will reach the monastery if we keep going...We should probably sleep tonight though, as exhaustion would slow us down all through tomorrow."



"Perhaps you are right, Shinoa-sama," Yuriko replied.  "We have one more journey to make before dinner.  As before I will mark the path and meet you on the trail ahead."

*When she was certain they understood to wake her when they arrived, she set off again down the trail*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 27, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Nope, not really," Valyssa admits, gently laying against Zaeryn as she speaks, "I didn't expect to be able to find all the things I knew about yesterday--I'm just horrible with directions--and tonight Alyria is supposed to pick me up."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Aug 27, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well why don’t we just wander around whatever parts of Erilan we didn’t see yesterday, and see what we can find...”

*Zaeryn says while shifting onto his side, still holding Valyssa, to gaze into her eyes.*

“...before I get to meet your friend Alyria. Do you know when and where exactly you’re supposed to meet her?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 27, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
(OOC: A mistake, now corrected.  It should have said tencoin, which is worth ten shiftcoins or one tenth of a credit)

"Well, I never expected going into it to be on a wild adventure fleeing the oppression of Tymadeau forever, battling my own guards to escape...so I guess it exceeds my expectations immensely!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 27, 2005)

Rystil:

[sblock]*Diedrik nodded appreciably and made his way onboard. He approached the room he had assumed to be the captain's quarters and knocked on the door, intending to let whoever was running the ship know that he was present.*[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 27, 2005)

*gaius*

RA
[SBLOCK]
"Senator Rosa awaits you in her sitting room.  Are you ready to speak with her?" the Pleb asks, one hand on the door and prepared to open it if it hears the word.
[/SBLOCK][/QUOTE]
[sblock]
"Yes, I am ready. Open da door."
He bends low to enter the door, then straightens into an arena-floor salute. His eyes are curious and it seems as if it's been weeks instead of hours since he got the note.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 27, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*As they nod in understanding, Yuriko sets off along the trail for the last time of the day, still a bit tired with all this choppy rest but resolute to continue in spite of that.  Along the way, she hears a long howl in the distance.  Perhaps it is the Great White Wolf, thought in legends to hunt down corruption, calling to the slowly rising moon.*

*She completes the journey without a problem and goes to sleep one last time, awakening once more to a gentle shaking.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 27, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"That sounds like a wonderful plan," Valyssa replies, staring back into Zaeryn's eyes.

"As for Alyria, she said she's going to fly in tonight at Firstdark by the Leviwing hangar...at least I think I remember that's what she said."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Aug 27, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock]*As Yuriko heard the wolf's call, she thought of the legends . . . that would be all that she needed . . . working so hard to save these people who were kind and gave her shelter for the night . . . only to have the great wolf deal with them . . . and herself for that matter.*

When the others arrived, Yuriko checked the number of hours of daylight left to determine if they should push forward for a few more hours.  If there was at least an hour left of full light, Yuriko will urge them onward, not wishing to waste the light left.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Aug 28, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn cuddles with Valyssa on the bed for several more minutes, just enjoying her proximity, before remarking:*

“I guess we’d better make a move then, seeing as how I’ve slept so late.”

*Slowly extricating himself from Valyssa’s arms, Zaeryn first writes a short note which he leaves on a table near the bed saying that he’s off again on a journey (someone _might_ read it before he gets back), then straightens up the room somewhat, before picking up his spellbook from the bed and packing it into his satchel which he shoulders as they prepare to leave the room. Once ready he scans the room making sure he’s got everything and wondering if there’s something in the room he might need (if there is something he adds that he’s taken it to the note).*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Aug 28, 2005)

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: A mistake, now corrected.  It should have said tencoin, which is worth ten shiftcoins or one tenth of a credit)
> 
> "Well, I never expected going into it to be on a wild adventure fleeing the oppression of Tymadeau forever, battling my own guards to escape...so I guess it exceeds my expectations immensely!"



Kirkesh grins and kisses her softly.  "We probably should get some sleep, it has been a long night."  He shifts into the female form he was in earlier "Unless you were looking to take advantage of the services" she winks.

"Either way, tomorow we should probably look to find a job on a ship somewhere, and see if we can get out of here and give some time for the heat on you to die down a bit.  That, and maybe adjust your wardrobe a bit and see if we can get something a bit less distinct.  If you can afford it, we can probably find you a set of clothing like mine, or at least something that's a bit more adjustable.  You're quite good at disguising yourself, and it can only help."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 28, 2005)

Gaius:
[SBLOCK]
*As the door opens and Gaius enters the room, his gaze is diverted from the softly cushioned divans and painting-covered walls to the woman seated before him.  He had never seen an Archon before, but he can immediately place her as one, thanks to her shiny golden hair and emerald green eyes.  Unlike most Praetorians, who seem built to fight, for function over form, she has a regal beauty about her that makes the couch where she lounges seem almost like a throne.*

"Ah, Gaius.  I have been expecting you," she says with a bright smile in a clear, projecting voice used to speaking in front of groups, "Please take a seat."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 28, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Without enough full light left for another foray, they prepare to settle in for the night.  After a quick dinner, the others go to sleep, leaving Yuriko alone, awake.  Looking out over her charges, she sees Yu sleeping normally, Rin lying prone in a deathlike stillness--and she has definitely grown again, this time there is no mistaking it--and Shinoa tossing and turning in terrible paroxysms, her fists clenching and unclenching as her face contorts.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 28, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Sounds good to me," Valyssa says happily, putting the book back as she grabs her purse, ready to go now.

(OOC: For what sorts of things is he looking?)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 28, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
"Hmmm...that sounds like a good plan," Vanessa says, a bit distractedly, gazing off into space. 

"Oh, sorry about that...its just that all of this doesn't seem real to me just yet...more like a good dream that's going to end soon when I wake up and find myself back on Tymadeau in my father's castle..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Aug 28, 2005)

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Hmmm...that sounds like a good plan," Vanessa says, a bit distractedly, gazing off into space.
> 
> "Oh, sorry about that...its just that all of this doesn't seem real to me just yet...more like a good dream that's going to end soon when I wake up and find myself back on Tymadeau in my father's castle..."



Kirkesh shifts back into his normal male form, and pulls Vanessa close "Well, it's certaintly nothing I expected, but I'm glad it happened.  All of it.  I think I'm lucky to have found you."  He says, smling and rocking back and forth with her in his arms.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Aug 28, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Leaving the room, pretty much as they found it, they head out into the streets. Getting something to eat from a street vendor as they make their way to a section of the city they didn’t explore yesterday.*

OOC: I was just fishing to see if you would come up with anything interesting that I just had to take.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 28, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes...I'm glad too.  We're both lucky to have found each other," Vanessa whispers gently in Kirkesh's ear as he rocks softly, holding her up against him, and she lays a tender kiss on his cheek.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 28, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
(OOC: Well you do notice some unlabeled potion bottles in the lab with a little note saying 'Extras--Take as many as you like' .)

*After grabbing a quick bite to eat, Zaeryn and Valyssa head off first to tour the grandest sight in Erilan that they had not visited the day before--the Erilan Academy itself.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Aug 28, 2005)

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Yes...I'm glad too.  We're both lucky to have found each other," Vanessa whispers gently in Kirkesh's ear as he rocks softly, holding her up against him, and she lays a tender kiss on his cheek.*



Kirkesh smiles and looks deep into her eyes "So, how does it feel to be a free woman now?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Aug 28, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn grabs 6 of the unlabeled potions, knowing he’s probably taking his life in his own hands by doing so, as he leaves.*

*As they approach the academy, hand in hand, Zaeryn says:*

“Ahh, the Erilan Academy...this is where I studied, it’s quite majestic isn’t it!”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 28, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
*Vanessa smiles back and meets Kirkesh's gaze.*

"It still feels a bit unreal, but I have a welling feeling of joy rising up inside of me, brushing aside my uncertainties...Oh Kirkesh--I'm so happy!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Aug 28, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock]*Yuriko prepared her blessings to her ancestors and asked for them to watch over her.  Then, Yuriko settled into a comfortable position and watched over the trio.  Occasionally she rose stretched and walked the camp perimeter - more to keep herself awake than to scout . . . but it needed to be done.*[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Aug 28, 2005)

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Vanessa smiles back and meets Kirkesh's gaze.*
> 
> "It still feels a bit unreal, but I have a welling feeling of joy rising up inside of me, brushing aside my uncertainties...Oh Kirkesh--I'm so happy!"



"To bring happyness to you is a pleasure I would have never dreamed to be so great."  He smiles and gives her a long, tender kiss.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 28, 2005)

[sblock]
Gaius, unsure on how to behave himself, goes for the direct approach.
"_Morituri te salutant, O domina_" he says in the ancient phrase of the Gladiators. '"How may I serve you?"
He remains standing, not sure that the seats will hold his weight.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 29, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Wow!" Valyssa exclaims sweeping her gaze across the many scattered buildings--laboratories, classrooms, research centres, and more, all with unique architectural idiosyncrasies and varying colours, as they were built to suit the needs and whims of the eccentric Provosts and Deans who commissioned them, and even Magister Varkyz, the powerful archmage elected head of the academy and ruler of the city.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 29, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Yuriko's continued activity allows her to remain awake through the night, hearing the faint sounds of a wolf's howl a few times as she does so, but not experiencing any majour altercations.  As the sun rises, heralding in the new dawn, Yuriko sees Shinoa relax and cease her seizures, resting peacefully at last, though ironically, she would need to awaken soon despite that.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 29, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh Kirkesh, how was I ever lucky enough to find you?" Vanessa wonders, returning Kirkesh's kiss ardently, as she rocks gently in his arms.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Aug 29, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Feeling pride at the sense of awe the external appearance of the academy as awakened in Valyssa, Zaeryn asks:*

“Would you like a tour the grounds my dear, we might even be able to slip into one of the lectures?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 29, 2005)

Gaius:
[SBLOCK]
"Ah, direct and to the point...Quite unlike those with whom I am used to dealing," Senator Olivia comments wryly, "I want you to perform a job for me...one that will get you out of the gladiatorial pits and into a whole new realm to test your skills.  Once the task is completed, you will retain your freedom permanently, although you will of course be welcome to return and compete at the Coliseum whenever you wish."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Aug 29, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock]*Yuriko awoke and did her devotions to her ancestors, honoring them as she should.  Then, Yuriko examined the other two, making certain that there were alright, and made a good breakfast, allowing them to sleep a little bit longer.  Once the food was ready, Yuriko ate some, then woke the others for the meal.

If she was very tired, Yuriko would request to sleep for about an hour, then would follow the same pattern as the prior day.  Otherwise, she would just start the pattern of the prior day - assuming everyone was alright with that.*[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Aug 29, 2005)

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Oh Kirkesh, how was I ever lucky enough to find you?" Vanessa wonders, returning Kirkesh's kiss ardently, as she rocks gently in his arms.



"It seems luck favors those who are fated to be togeather."  he says, kissing her a bit more passionately.  He moves her slowly over towards the bed, but lets her make the decision to go further or not.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 29, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Wow, sure!" Valyssa agrees, looking around at all the buildings, "This is almost as impressive as the Avani Academy, though I've grown used to my own school enough that the new sights here seem more exciting to me right now!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 29, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Since Yuriko is tired, she takes a quick hour of sleep and then they are on their way again, following the same pattern as before.  After three safe forays, dusk is fast approaching, and the exhausted Yuriko must make the decision whether to continue during the night--she could make it in under eight hours now, with the others, it would take around ten, and of course the closer they came to the monastery, the greater the chance to encounter a monk.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 29, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
*Vanessa's tension from worrying about being chased down and captured melts away in Kirkesh's embrace, as she returns his kiss, slowly backs up to the bed, bending when she reaches it to lie down and pulling Kirkesh along with her.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Aug 29, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Having seen the Alvani Academy himself, taking a quick glance when he was there to see if the rumours were true, Zaeryn was more concerned with the female students than the buildings at the time, but would have to say objectively that they’re probably about equally impressive, each in their own way. As he begins the tour of the grounds he slips his arm around Valyssa, and says:*

“I imagine most of the academies are impressive in their own way, though I haven’t seen them all, I did see Avani Academy a few years ago when I was passing through.”

*Before describing the buildings as they pass them, and working out what lectures might be on at the moment as they proceed.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Aug 30, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock] "I believe it would be best to continue on this evening and push as hard as we can," Yuriko explained.  "It was a very difficult night last night for all of you, and I think we should push forward to get help as soon as possible."

*If they agree, Yuriko will push forward, but remain with the others.*

OOC: Yuriko planned on pushing today to get as much travel during daylight as possible . . . having them eat and drink while they walked . . . waking her as soon as they arrived to her location . . . no real long breaks (obviously tracking through the wilderness is difficult and Yuriko isn't a cruel taskmaster so if they're having trouble, she'll understand).[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 30, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"I guess you're probably right," Valyssa concedes, looking around at all the unique architecture.

*Zaeryn thinks that there's probably a lecture for the whimsical "Expediency of Subcutaneous Transmogrification" class as well as maybe the more serious "Ars Anathema: Perspicacity in the Consummation of Maledictions" .*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Aug 30, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]Laughing Zaeryn says, “Though I’ll give you a few of the buildings here are just a little too bizarre, if you know what I mean, not at all like the elegant structures of Avani. Anyway enough of architecture...what are you in the mood for Valyssa, a lecture on something whimsical about transmogrification or something serious about curses?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 30, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Rin nods in agreement, ushering the others forward.  Some time during the day, Rin had become the spokeswoman for the family, replacing the increasingly haggard-looking Shinoa as such.  A few days ago, when she was a quiet little child, this would have seemed absurd, but now she looked to be about the same age as her mother, though perhaps a bit younger.*

*The group heads forward through the deepening gloom, growing ever-closer to the monastery as the sun in turn draws closer to its nadir at the horizon, finally disappearing into blackness broken up by a few scattered stars and the soft light of the moon.  Despite extreme exhaustion, they all push forward, and even Shinoa seems to have a second wind as they draw nearer to their goal.*

*Suddenly, there is a loud and mournful howl from off to the side and Shinoa clutches her head and collapses to the ground in agony, unable to continue.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 30, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Hmm...I already know some minor transmutations they mentioned at Avani...Why don't we sit in on the one about curses--if its not too dark, that is; don't want to come out of the class feeling all glum and morose, right?  That'd kill the mood for sure!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Aug 30, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Definitely right, my love...I think it may be a little too dark after all...maybe we should just explore more of the city. At any rate it’s too nice a day to spend it listening to a lecture when you don't have to, I don’t know why I suggested it in the first place.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Aug 30, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock]*Yuriko spun in a fluid motion, drawing her katana as she did.  She glanced to Shinoa and Rin first, checking on them visually before glancing toward the sound of the howl.*

"Stay away from Shinoa!" Yuriko called out to the children.

*Looking at the distance to the monastery, Yuriko did not want to be running to and be attacked by the wolves from behind.*

OOC: Draw katana, half round spot/search[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 30, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa giggles.*

"There, there Zaeryn, its because you're like me--can't stop trying to learn new things for a minute!" she replies with a smile, "So, what's next?  Can we look inside some of these buildings maybe?  The one there with people walking upside down along one of the walkways looks like it would be fun!"

*She points to the Fryzi Centre for Spatial Metamorphosis, which looks like something out of an Escher painting*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 30, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Rin seems fine, while Shinoa is shaking on the ground in a rapid seizure.  Shinoa thinks she sees a flash of white from the direction of the howl, but then it is gone.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Aug 30, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock]*Yuriko watched helplessly as Shinoa was wracked by seizures.  She didn't know what to do, and she didn't want to risk getting too close and be attacked.  It wasn't so much being attacked but being forced to kill Shinoa in self defense. Yuriko glanced warily at the surrounding wilderness and did the only other thing she could think of at the moment . . . *

*"HELP ! ! !" *  Yuriko cried out as loud as she could.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Aug 30, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Glum for a few moments, Zaeryn brightens up quickly hearing Valyssa’s giggle and comforting words. Smiling in return he says:*

“I think we can manage that! If I remember correctly there are a few more unusual situations I can show you in the academy as well.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 30, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*The wolf howls again as if in response to Yuriko's cry.*

*Shinoa tries to lift herself up but collapses again into a shaking fit.*

"Yu...Rin...help me," she calls out feebly to her children, who stand paralysed at the sight.  

*Rin looks to Yu, then Shinoa, and back to Yuriko, unsure of what to do.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 30, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Neat!" Valyssa exclaims, smiling gladly to have put a smile back on Zaeryn's face, as she follows him towards the spatially-anomalous building, "So how do you suppose it works like that in there?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Aug 30, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock]*Yuriko tried to remember anything more about the great white wolf.* 

_'I called for help and the wolf howled . . . was it to drown out the call?  Or was it trying to help?'_ Yuriko thought.

"Children, stay away from her . . . at least for now,"  Yuriko cautioned.  "The wolf hunts those who are tainted . . . and it appears, at the moment, that only Shinoa is affected by its howl.  Stay back!"

*Yuriko watched the woods, and called out for help again a few seconds later.*[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Aug 30, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]Grinning at Valyssa’s exclamation, he replies, “It’s likely a localised reverse gravity effect, but I’m not completely sure as I haven’t advanced quite _that_ far in my studies yet.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 30, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Yuriko remembers the tale of the Snow Maiden and the Great White Wolf:
[SBLOCK]A woodcutter was once attacked by a terrible ice demon in the frozen mountains, suffering an awful scar across his leg, only to be saved by the Great White Wolf.  The wolf drove the demon away, sending a cloud of purification across its body.  Then it turned, gazing deep into the woodcutter's eyes as it spoke to him, reading his fate.  "I have saved you today, but be forewarned that your soul is still at risk.  You must never speak of what happened here to anyone, no matter what, or you will surely suffer."  Later that day, the woodcutter rescued a beautiful maiden who was nearly trapped in an avalanche.  He fell in love, and they were married, having three lovely children, but no matter how she asked him where he received his awful wound on the day they met, he refused to answer.  Then finally, one day, when the wolf's warning seemed no more real than a dream or distant memory, he told her the truth.  Her eyes began to glow with a pale blue fire, as the ice demon broke out of its mortal shell and reemerged, devouring the surprised woodcutter, who could not bring himself to raise a hand against his beloved, even to save himself.[/SBLOCK]

"Yu...ri...ko" Shinoa gasps out, "I can't...keep...leave me behind...take the..."

*The howl comes again, this time much louder--much closer.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 30, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Hmm...a localised reverse gravity?  Cool!  So that means if I jump high enough in the right place, I could switch gravities and wind up landing in a different direction--have any of the students tried that before?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Aug 30, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[sblock]







			
				Shinoa said:
			
		

> "Yu...ri...ko" Shinoa gasps out, "I can't...keep...leave me behind...take the..."



"Get behind me, children,"  Yuriko said, but kept Rin in the corner of her eye.  Yuriko looked to keep Shinoa away from the children and cut an escape of Shinoa from the wolf if that was possible.

OOC: Ready to strike if attacked by Shinoa . . . or Rin.  Cool story! - definitely a Grimm tale 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Aug 30, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“I’d guess a lot of students have tried it, I know I did, but I don’t think anyone has ever managed to jump high enough without the aid of magic. Sadly I didn’t learn the _jump_ spell, so I’ve never successfully done it myself.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 30, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Her last energy expended, Shinoa stops shaking, no longer moving at all, lying facedown in the cold dirt.* 

*Suddenly, with a low hiss, Shinoa's body springs upright as if a rag doll grabbed by an unseen puppet master, revealing her tainted and distorted body, long claws instead of soft, gentle fingers, and a twisted face with long fangs and red eyes.  As Yuriko had feared, she had become a kyuuketsuki.*

*Yuriko waits with her sword, ready to strike if the creature that had once been Shinoa lunges forward, but it stares at her with those features that still bear some resemblance to Shinoa's and this time, unlike before she finds herself entranced, unable to move her sword as the kyuuketsuki advances forward.*

(OOC:


> Cool story! - definitely a Grimm tale



Thanks!  I was hoping it would be a fun little extra when I wrote it just now 

Will Save 8 + 5* = 13, fails

*This includes a penalty to Will saves against Tainted effects for being mildly Tainted
)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 30, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Hmm...ya, I'd imagine that Jump isn't really a spell that most of us rush to learn," Valyssa jokes, "Can't say I have it myself.  It ranks up there with Animate Rope...Hmm, I wonder what happens if you go right in the middle--I wonder...do you get suspended in midair or do you get pulled back and forth until eventually you fall one of the ways?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Aug 30, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock] OOC: Was the 8 the roll or the 5 (will save +9, formerly)?  Will still mind help with that at all?

"Back up children!" Yuriko called.  "Shinoa! Fight it, remember who you are, remember your ancestors!"  

*Yuriko tried to fight against the one once known as Shinoa, slipping into 'The Mountain does not Move', a defensive stance against her.*

OOC: Full defense (+6 to AC with 5 ranks of Tumble, if I can).  AC: 25.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Aug 30, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“It’d have to be a pretty perfect jump, but I’d imaging if you got it just right you might, just might, hang there between the two gravity fields for a few seconds until you went too far into one field or the other.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 30, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]

*Yuriko tries to slip into her defensive stance, but she remains unable to act, gazing in morbid fascination as the kyuuketsuki advances hesitantly, slowed in its advance by Yuriko's words, as if fighting an internal battle, and thus unable to make an attack, though it eventually snaps out of it and hisses angrily, walking right next to Yuriko, who can feel the darkness of the Shadowtaint oozing from it and smell the scent of the dirt on the creature from when Shinoa had made her final fall.*

(OOC:

Forgot Still Mind--that's another +2, which makes her agonisingly close to succeeding (but still failed).  The 8 is the roll--she receives a -4 to Will Saves versus Taint-based effects by virtue of being mildly tainted)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 30, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Ah, so an unstable equilibrium," Valyssa nods, "That's what I guessed it might be too."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Aug 30, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]Grinning Zaeryn says, “Now we’ve covered the theory, perhaps we should try it in reality.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Aug 30, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock]*Yuriko struggled against the gaze of the creature.*

_'Ancestors, hear my call,'_ Yuriko thought. _'I die . . . with honor . . . *or * . . . .'_

"Shinoa, don't do this," Yuriko cautioned.  "If you strike at me, you'll be defenseless against the great white wolf behind you!"

OOC: Bluff attempt (+8), trying to break the gaze.  Strike with katana, if successful.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 30, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Ooo, that'd be fun!" Valyssa replies, "But how?  We don't have the Jump spell."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Aug 30, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Perhaps if I lift you high enough you can try jumping from there...I think I could support you above my head easily enough, especially if I enlarge myself.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 30, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Several things happen all at once, in a whirlwind of thought and motion.  As Yuriko calls out to her ancestors, a quiet, calming voice speaks in her mind.*

"Yu...ri..."

*The kyuuketsuki hisses and ignores Yuriko's plea, moving forward to strike out at Yuriko's throat.*

*At the same time there is a loud growl, and a white blur hurtles into the creature from the side, becoming a wolf that grapples the creature that was once Shinoa onto the ground, breaking the spell on Yuriko immediately.*
 [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Aug 30, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[sblock]*Yuriko moved without thought.  As the enchantment was broken, Yuriko's arms moved to strike the kyuuketsuki.  At the last instant, Yuriko struck to subdue the creature . . . though she thought there was nothing that could be done to save her.*

OOC: If she can strike to subdue with the katana (or hilt), she will.  Attack +9 sacred katana, damage 1d10+7,  sneak +2d6.  Dodge opponent is the wolf.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 30, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa considers the prospect in her mind and giggles.*

"Ooo, that sounds like fun!  Want me to Reduce myself first?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 30, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Yuriko's subdual attack slams into the kyuuketsuki and does nothing--apparently, the creature is immune to nonlethal damage.*

*Meanwhile, the wolf is not as kind to the Kyuuketsuki as Yuriko was, ripping at the Tainted Shinoa's neck with its fanged mouth, though not hurting enough to finish the creature.  Interestingly, the wounds do not begin to heal themselves.*

*The kyuuketsuki struggles, and nearly manages to escape the wolf's grasp, but fails.*

(OOC: Not that it matters due to the Kyuuketsuki's immunity to nonlethal, but according to the Sneak Attack rules, you can't Sneak Attack for subdual damage except with weapons that can do nothing but subdual (like a sap) because Sneak Attack requires an optimal attack.  Anyways, if you want to not kill her, you can just finish her but not behead her afterwards.

Yuriko's Attack 15 + 9 - 4 = 20, hits)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Aug 30, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Why not, it should help a little even with the drawbacks of lowering your strength and size. Give it a try, you can always dismiss it if it doesn’t work and we can try it again with just the enlarge.”

*Once Valyssa has reduced herself, Zaeryn enlarges himself and they give it a try.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Aug 30, 2005)

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Vanessa's tension from worrying about being chased down and captured melts away in Kirkesh's embrace, as she returns his kiss, slowly backs up to the bed, bending when she reaches it to lie down and pulling Kirkesh along with her.*



Kirkesh emerges fomr a passionate kiss and grins at her "Can't get enough, eh?"  before she can respond, he kisses her gently and smiles warmly, running his hand over her hair as he leans over her.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Aug 30, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock]*Resigned to the fact that the wolf will do far more than she would, Yuriko attacked with her katana.*

OOC: I understand about the sneak attack, that's why I suggested the hilt.  As for the subdual, I wanted to be certain the change was complete and now I am.    Full attack with katana, sneak, etc.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 30, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]

"Sure!" Valyssa grins, reducing herself as Zaeryn enlarges himself.  

*Just as Zaeryn managed to eschew the verbal and somatic components of his Low-Light Vision spell, Valyssa does so for Reduce Person.*

"You know, is it just me, or is it always the girls who want to be reduced and the guys who want to be enlarged?" Valyssa asks wryly.

(OOC:

OK, let's see--a Size Large creature has a maximum vertical reach of 16 + 4 for a Size Small = 20, without jumping or throwing.  The most she could jump is about 4 feet, but according to the improvised thrown weapons rules, he can throw her up to five range increments, or 50 feet, which would be divided by 4 for being mainly up, to 12.5 feet.  So if she tries to propel herself up while he throws her (with a running start), she might go up to 35 feet up.  Let me know what they try )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 30, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
*Weary from her escapades tonight with Kirkesh, but kept awake and alert by the adrenaline, Vanessa lies with Kirkesh for a while but then falls asleep, her arms around him and her head nestled gently against his chest.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 30, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Yuriko slashes at Shinoa twice across the chest with her Blessed Jade Katana, slaying the kyuuketsuki where she lies.*

*The wolf releases the defeated kyuuketsuki and turns toward Yuriko and the children, wiping the black blood off of its fangs with a paw, as it gazes at them intently.*

(OOC:

11 + 11 = 22, hit
3 + 9 + 6 = 18 damage (immune to Sneak Attack)
17 + 11 = 28, hit
9 + 9 + 5 = 23 damage, Shinoa is slain.)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Aug 30, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock]*Yuriko gave a sharp wrist action with the hand holding the katana, clearing the blade of the blood of the creature, then bowed from the neck to the wolf.*

"My thanks, great one,"  Yuriko said keeping her eyes on the wolf. "I believe that I can get myself and these little ones to the monastery for treatment before it is too late."

"No sharp movements children," Yuriko called to them, sparing a quick glance in their direction.

OOC: I can't think of what it is called when the samurai snaps his wrist to clear the blood from a fine blade.  I know it has a name, hopefully you understand what she was doing.  If this doesn't work, she'll wipe the blade on the clothes of the former Shinoa. Dodge opponent = wolf.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Aug 30, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“It seems to be how things work. The girls usually want to look more petite, while the guys want to look more muscular. Well I’d rather be my normal size, especially with you, but I don’t think that will suffice for this exercise,” he replies with a grin and a wink.

*With them both caught up in the adventure of the moment, Zaeryn then picks the reduced Valyssa up and estimating where the null gravity effect should be launches Valyssa under his own strength (if he thinks it’s within 30 feet or tells her to jump as he propels her if it's a little further), and prepares to catch her. After launching Valyssa, Zaeryn suddenly realises that he doesn’t know which direction she will fall if she does reach the null point, he hopes she falls back his way or has learned the feather fall spell...*

OOC: Well for low-light vision I only had to silence the spell (I used a 2nd-level slot), so that means she’s mastered spells at least one level higher than me--handy to know.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 30, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*The wolf nods at Yuriko's words and then its form slowly begins to melt away, revealing a strikingly beautiful woman with snow white hair and pale-blue eyes and an aura of Otherworldliness around her.*

"Stay and rest here, little cub who hides in the shadow," the woman tells Yuriko, "You will be safe soon...I will leave the decision of what to do with that..." she turns her head to point at the kyuuketsuki with her little nose, a gesture that probably would have been more demonstrative had it been a snout, "...to you."

*She smiles kindly with her lips closed--baring one's teeth is considered a threat by dogs and wolves alike--and then she is suddenly surrounded by a whirling cloud of delicate snowflakes.  When it clears, she is gone.*

*The children stand wide-eyed and unable to react, though it is eventually Rin who recovers first.  Tears coming to her eyes, she tries to take her mind off her mother, by asking quietly:*

"Was she...one of the Spirit Folk?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Aug 30, 2005)

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Weary from her escapades tonight with Kirkesh, but kept awake and alert by the adrenaline, Vanessa lies with Kirkesh for a while but then falls asleep, her arms around him and her head nestled gently against his chest.



Kirkesh smiles as he runs his fingers through her hair, indeed agreeing with her sentiment as he falls asleep quickly.  Tomorow is another day...
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 30, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Ya, I guess you're right," Valyssa nods with a smile, as she prepares to jump a bit.

*Zaeryn tosses her up as she propels herself a bit forward, spreading her arms as if flying and then tucking her knees in close and doing a quick somersault as she hits the null-gravity zone, tugged simultaneously in both directions at once as she floats for a little while in midair, tugging herself laterally by making slight perturbations of her body to shift the gravity zones' edges*

"Wheeeee!  This is fun!  It's almost like I have a Levitation spell, only it feels much weirder!
(OOC: 

Feather Fall is a Close Range spell, so if Zaeryn has it, he can always cast it on her just before she exits his max range 

How do you know she doesn't have the Sudden Still or Sudden Silent feats?)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Aug 30, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Snow Wolf said:
			
		

> "Stay and rest here, little cub who hides in the shadow," the woman tells Yuriko, "You will be safe soon...I will leave the decision of what to do with that..." she turns her head to point at the kyuuketsuki with her little nose, a gesture that probably would have been more demonstrative had it been a snout, "...to you."




*Yuriko nodded in solemn understanding of what was given . . . but uncertainty as to what _should _ be done.  Yuriko bowed much deeper now that her suspicions were confirmed, giving much more respect and trust than before.*



			
				Rin said:
			
		

> "Was she...one of the Spirit Folk?"



"I . . . believe so, Rin,"  Yuriko replied, once her voice returned to her.  "We should pay our respects to our ancestors for watching over us, and to the spirit folk, and the great white wolf in particular for their aid.  But first . . . we have a decision to make."

OOC: Once fully changed/consumed, has Yuriko ever heard of anyone being recovered?  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 30, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
*Kirkesh is eventually awoken by some loud arguing coming from the common room--it seems to have been going on for a while.*

"Excuse me sir," the innkeeper says a bit angrily, "This may just seem like a little shanty to you, but this is a private establishment and you will respect my guests' privacy!"

"Mind your betters, churl," speaks a clear yet arrogant male voice in Rowaini-accented Eldish, "If you harbour criminals, that makes you no better than a criminal as well.  In the lands from which I hail, you could be hanged for your impertinance."

"With all due respect, _sir_, this isn't 'the lands from which you hail' .  I am an Eldish citisen, and you have no right to make unwarranted searches or seizures."

"It won't be unwarranted for long, here come your guards, for whom I sent before I rushed here."

*A new voice enters the conversation.*

"I'm sorry Mr. Polrey, but you're going to have to let him have a look.  He isn't just making random searches--he has used Divination magic to ensure that he has the right room, and we will do our best to make sure that none of the other guests is disturbed."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Aug 30, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn moves along beneath Valyssa, waiting to catch her...feeling a little more relaxed than he did a few moments ago, as she seems to have quite good control of her movement.*

OOC: Since he doesn’t have feather fall, as I never bothered to swap it for something else, that won’t work. As for sudden still or silent spell well I don’t know for sure, but they just seem underpowered for an arcanist with the once a day limit (they’re much more useful to a spellcaster which needs to prepare spells).[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 30, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Rin nods and kneels, bowing her head solemnly, praying in thanks but also in hope for her mother's soul.*

*Yuriko hasn't had much experience with kyuuketsukis in rehabilitation, but she has at least seen the cases like Onigumo Shao where they become thoroughly evil and use their human form to aid their nightly depravity and she has heard of cases where the human during the day is still herself but loses control at nightfall.  In a story, a samurai turned kyuuketsuki performed seppuku on himself every day only to regenerate at night, and when he found a Blessed Jade weapon to decapitate himself, it burned his hand and he couldn't wield it.)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Aug 30, 2005)

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Kirkesh is eventually awoken by some loud arguing coming from the common room--it seems to have been going on for a while.*
> 
> "Excuse me sir," the innkeeper says a bit angrily, "This may just seem like a little shanty to you, but this is a private establishment and you will respect my guests' privacy!"
> 
> ...



Kirkesh rouses Vanessa and signals her to be queiet, and then examines their room to see if there is a window suitable for slipping out of.  He whispers "I think someone may have found us, but I can't be sure.  Do any of the voices sound familiar?"

Kirkesh muses if he finds any of the voices familiar.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Aug 30, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock]*Yuriko thought about the situation.  She really had no easy way of carrying the creature's body to the monastery, and she feared becoming more tainted by the blood of the creature if it got on her.  In addition, Yuriko was very doubtful that anything could be done to save her . . . and by not killing Shinoa, it could make matters worse for her.*

*Yuriko examined the creature to be certain it was not regenerating, then looked to the children.*

"I am open to suggestions on what we should do for Shinoa, children," Yuriko offered quietly.  "Should we try to bring that which was Shinoa to the monastery to see if there is anything they can do to save her?  Should I race to the monastery to get aid and return? Or, should we kill this creature before it does anything more to tarnish Shinoa?"

OOC: More moral questions for poor Yuriko![/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 30, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Suddenly, Valyssa tips over a bit and starts to fall up and away from Zaeryn, so she twists one last time to give herself some lateral momentum, eventually reaching a section which has gravity perpendicular to the way she had been falling, causing her to spin in a ninety degree arc, slowing a bit, as she falls sideways not quite twenty feet.  Tumbling as she goes, she manages to hit the ground looking no worse for wear.*

*A few of the nearby students walking in the hallway clap and whistle at her performance.  That no one had batted an eye at the Enlarged Zaeryn and Reduced Valyssa was not surprising considering the much stranger things that have happened before, but their attention had been roused when, in true Avani fashion, Valyssa managed to make falling look good.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 30, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
*There is the one aforementioned window that looks down directly onto the piers.*  

*Kirkesh finds something a bit familiar about the arrogant man's voice, but he can't place it--it isn't someone he's met before that he can remember, but...*

"Yes, I'm sorry for the intrusion," the Rowaini-accented man seems a lot less angry and much more polite now that it is clear that he is going to get his way, "If you'd like any coin for your inconvenience, please just give me the word...Men, advance on the kidnapper immediately!" 

*Vanessa's eyes widen in horror to about twice their usual size, as she stands there staring with a deer-in-headlight look at the door as if it was a portal to hell, and not just a simple wooden door with a deadbolt that looks like it hasn't been engaged in years.*

*Another voice answers:*

"At once, Lord Etoile!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Aug 30, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn dismisses his _enlarge_ spell as he hurries to Valyssa’s side, taking the much longer route being on foot forces on him. Upon reaching her he says:*

“Well that looked like a lot of fun, but I don’t think I’ll be trying it today...after all I don’t think I could top your performance!”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 30, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*The creature's regeneration seems unable to overcome any of the attacks it suffered tonight.  Because of this, it should be wholly unable to recover until tomorrow night, so it will be a kyuuketsuki corpse tonight, a woman's corpse tomorrow, an active kyuuketsuki the night after, and perhaps a normal woman the day after that.*

*Rin and Yu listen to what Yuriko says:*

"I...I am not certain," Rin finally replies, nonplussed, "Didn't the Great White Wolf tell us to stay here?"

Yu quickly chimes in, "Please--Don't kill Mommy!"

(OOC: Poor Yuriko!  Well, it's fun, though, at least (I hope) )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 30, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa gives Zaeryn a kiss.*

"Ooo, that was fun!  I guess it might not be safe to try it again though."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Aug 30, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil: [SBLOCK]







			
				Rin said:
			
		

> "I...I am not certain," Rin finally replies, nonplussed, "Didn't the Great White Wolf tell us to stay here?"



"Indeed, she did, Rin,"  Yuriko offered. "She also indicated that we would be safe soon, as well.  We are within several hours walk of the monastery, however, where the best aid for Shinoa may be obtained.  Perhaps it would be best to wait at least until morning . . . ."

*Yuriko pulled a blanket from her pack and covered the creature with it.*



			
				Yu said:
			
		

> Yu quickly chimes in, "Please--Don't kill Mommy!"



"Your mommy is already dead Yu," Yuriko tried to explain, "Even though she moved and talked the last two days, the creature that attacked you in your home killed her.  It is my hope that she can be saved . . . but you must understand that this may not happen."

"Very well, we will rest for a time and decide in the morning what to do,"  Yuriko explained.  

*She prepared a camp, with a fire, to help remove some of the chill that she felt . . . and was certain the children felt as well.  Yuriko prepared a warm meal and offered some to them as well.  She urged them to rest, then.  When they were settled, Yuriko prayed to her ancestors, thanking them for watching over her, and to the spirits that aided them this night.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Aug 30, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Probably not...maybe something a little less risky is in order.”

*Zaeryn ponders where to go for a few seconds before grinning...as he escorts Valyssa from the Centre for Spatial Metamorphosis he says:*

“We should try Protean Hall, I think you’ll find that most entertaining.”

OOC: There you go I went and made a place, hope you don’t mind (I can always go and edit the name if you already have something similar). It is of course a place with a constant polymorph in effect for all who enter so they can practice taking various forms.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 31, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"I suppose, as always, we shall trust in the wisdom of the spirits," Rin replies quietly.

*Yu begins to cry.*

"So it's true?  She is dead?  Mommy!!!" he rushes to the blanket over the kyuuketsuki and begins to weep over it, his tears wettening the top of the sheet, even as the blackened blood seeps into the bottom.

*As Yuriko sets the fire and prays to the spirits, Rin tries her best to help however she can.  Everyone is exhausted by the long march, and no one more than Yuriko, who has not had a good night's sleep in days, as they sit down and eat their dinner.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 31, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Ooo, sure, that sounds like it would be fun!  I've always liked shifting forms," Valyssa admits with a cute little smile.

(OOC: Sounds like a good name to me--always fun to give a nod to our old friend Proteus )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Aug 31, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I suppose, as always, we shall trust in the wisdom of the spirits," Rin replies quietly.



"We can think for ourselves as well, Rin," Yuriko explained.  "That's why I asked what everyone wanted to do.  Hopefully the wisdom of the spirits will guide us this night, however."



			
				Yu said:
			
		

> "So it's true?  She is dead?  Mommy!!!"



"Easy there, Yu,"  Yuriko tried to be comforting.  

*She concentrated on her amulet for a few moments to help her help the children.  After a quick check of the perimeter, Yuriko stoked the fire, made certain there was a sufficient stone pit around it and settled in for a nap, her clean blade nestled in her hand.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 31, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Yu calms down a little bit and goes to sleep, while Rin nods at Yuriko's words and sits quietly, staring at the moon.  She had not missed the ramifications for herself of Yuriko's words about Shinoa being already dead.*

*Yuriko finally manages to get to drift off to sleep for a little while, when suddenly she hears quiet voices, and then feels a pair of hands grabbing under her gently.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Aug 31, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]Zaeryn laughs, “I was hoping I might have kept that as a bit of a surprise until we got there, but I suppose the name did kind of give it away.”

*When they enter the hall Zaeryn immediately turns into a bunny, knowing how Valyssa liked the cute furry creatures at the menagerie, before he winks and hops off into the expansive natural area the building encompasses.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 31, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Awww, so cute!" Valyssa says as Zaeryn turns into a bunny, but then as he hops off, "Hey, no fair!"

*She quickly turns into a falcon and soars after him, as the two of them pass by what appears to be a small seminar in Metamorphic Calisthenics.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Aug 31, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Seeing Valyssa flying overhead, Zaeryn shifts his form to that of a pseudodragon and launches himself after her.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 31, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa pushes forward, counting on her falcon's speed to keep her ahead of Zaeryn as they race through the sky.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Aug 31, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Knowing his own form is about as fast as Valyssa’s, Zaeryn puts on a blinding burst of speed (run x4) to catch up and using his superior maneuverability weaves around her as they fly onward.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Aug 31, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock]*Yuriko opened her eyes and looked around, her hands feeling for her katana.*[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 31, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Seeing herself outpaced, Valyssa transforms into an eagle and swoops ahead once more.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 31, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Yuriko sees a man dressed in the habit of the mountain monastery, who seems about to lift her up, though he stops when he sees her open her eyes.*

"Oh, you are awake?  I'm sorry to have woken you--you look like you needed the rest."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Aug 31, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Realising that he can't keep up in his current form Zaeryn transforms into a wyrmling brass dragon, but only tries to keep up and not push ahead even though he has plenty of speed in reserve.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Aug 31, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Monk? said:
			
		

> "Oh, you are awake?  I'm sorry to have woken you--you look like you needed the rest."



"No need to apologize, sama,"  Yuriko replied, quietly.  "I am Yotsu Yuriko, a monk of the order . . . on return from my pilgrimage . . . ."

*Yuriko looked around for the children . . . and the body of the creature.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Aug 31, 2005)

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *There is the one aforementioned window that looks down directly onto the piers.*
> 
> *Kirkesh finds something a bit familiar about the arrogant man's voice, but he can't place it--it isn't someone he's met before that he can remember, but...*
> 
> ...



"Quick, out the window, take my boots, and I'll follow you."  Kirkesh gathers everything in his pack quickly.

Once Vanessa is out, he'll follow (Without the boots, Jump +8, Tumble +11, boots will add +9 to her jump check)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 31, 2005)

*gaius*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Gaius:
> [SBLOCK]
> "Ah, direct and to the point...Quite unlike those with whom I am used to dealing," Senator Olivia comments wryly, "I want you to perform a job for me...one that will get you out of the gladiatorial pits and into a whole new realm to test your skills.  Once the task is completed, you will retain your freedom permanently, although you will of course be welcome to return and compete at the Coliseum whenever you wish."
> [/SBLOCK]




[sblock]
"Freedom? Der will be no real freedom for me in da city of da praetorians. For you I am just an animal, as da guards pointed out to me when I tried to reach you myself." gaius says, without bitterness.
"But if you promise to me to set me up wid enough gold so I can make a new start somewere else I'll do whatever you want for me. Der is notting I haven't done in da pits dat could be worse den what it is dat you want from me.
So where do you want me to fight, my Lady? I will be your loyal dog in dis, you have my word."
[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 31, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa wings and circles across the sky for some time, eventually growing bored and heading for the artificial lake, where she transforms into a half-Valyssa/half-fish mermaidlike form as she dives into the water.* 

(OOC: Hmmm...I think you picked the fastest thing with 4 HD or less  )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 31, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Yuriko sees some other monks picking up Rin and Yu as a pair stands whispering around the remains of Shinoa.*

"Yotsu?  Ah yes, I've heard of that name--of the Dog Clan, no?  Then it makes perfect sense.  There was a loud howling around the monastery tonight, and one of our elder ascetics went into a trance where he saw the yama no kami ni shitagau inu, the noble dog of the mountain spirits," the monk refers to the wolf by one of its other names, the shorter being simply 'okami' , "The wolf told him that we must send five men in the direction of the howls, and so we did." 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 31, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
*Vanessa nods numbly and silently, slipping on Kirkesh's boots as she leaps out of the window and onto the pier, and somehow manages not to hurt herself, and Kirkesh follows, tumbling expertly to avoid harm.*

*As they do so, there is a shout from a guard off to the side.*

"There he is!  He's got her on the pier!"

*And suddenly a bunch of guards, Kirkesh counts twelve, approach to block the entrance of the pier from both directions.*

"Nowhere to run, kidnapper scum," a guard in better-looking armour than most of the others speaks harshly to Kirkesh. 

*Theoretically this is not true--Kirkesh and Vanessa could run deeper into the pier among the ships, though it would eventually lead to a dead end with their backs to a deap drop over the large natural crater on which the docks were built.*

"Surrender now and the Eldish authorities will give you your trial and probably treat you more gently than we will if you don't!"

(OOC:

Jump 12 + 8 = 20, success
Tumble 7 + 11 = 18, success)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 31, 2005)

Gaius:
[SBLOCK]
"Ah, well, you see, that is what I meant by freedom, of course--you can go wherever you please, though if you choose to live here, I'm sure the guards would treat you better as a freeman--you could even enlist as a Centurion and earn citisenship, at which point you could report them for such an attitude..."

"Anyway, what I'd like you to do is simple--there is a Spelljamming expedition that is heading into dangerous, mainly-uncharted territory deep in the Unknown Spheres in search of something valuable called the Empyreal Shards.  I would like you to accompany the expedition and help protect them if they encounter anything hostile, perhaps also holding onto a shard or two for me if they turn out to be something you can take--I think they may be a powerful new material for crafting equipment, and if so, it would be best for the Praetorian Empire to have access to it as well as the Eldish Archduke.  Think you can do that, Gaius?  I have faith that you can."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Aug 31, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Monk said:
			
		

> "Yotsu?  Ah yes, I've heard of that name--of the Dog Clan, no?  Then it makes perfect sense.  There was a loud howling around the monastery tonight, and one of our elder ascetics went into a trance where he saw the yama no kami ni shitagau inu, the noble dog of the mountain spirits," the monk refers to the wolf by one of its other names, the shorter being simply 'okami' , "The wolf told him that we must send five men in the direction of the howls, and so we did."



"Ah, we encountered the great white wolf on our journey here . . . a timely encounter it was,"  Yuriko replied quietly.  "The one there,"  Yuriko indicated the corpse, "is/was the mother of the two children.  She, myself, and the young girl were tainted in an attack of a kyuuketsuki passing himself off as a monk.  That was three days ago . . . I . . . tried to get them to the monastery as fast as I could . . . but I was too late for their mother.  She changed and held me in her gaze . . . the timely arrival of the great one broke her gaze, and I killed the creature.  The wolf bid us to wait for your arrival, then departed."

Yuriko was quiet for a moment, then added, "I don't know if anything can be done for her, since she changed . . . but I knew someone at the order would know."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 31, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"I must admit that I am not advanced enough in the ways of the order to know such things for certain, so I think that we must ask one of the elders for his wisdom on the matter...I suppose that this means that we must carry the slain kyuuketsuki with us, in case there is something that can be done.  Even so, we will leave it outside the monastery grounds, so that it will not gain leave to enter later if something goes wrong.  Would you like to walk, or shall we carry you so you can try to sleep more, Yuriko-san?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Aug 31, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Monk said:
			
		

> "I must admit that I am not advanced enough in the ways of the order to know such things for certain, so I think that we must ask one of the elders for his wisdom on the matter...I suppose that this means that we must carry the slain kyuuketsuki with us, in case there is something that can be done.  Even so, we will leave it outside the monastery grounds, so that it will not gain leave to enter later if something goes wrong.  Would you like to walk, or shall we carry you so you can try to sleep more, Yuriko-san?"



"Thank you for you kindness, -sama,"  Yuriko replied.  "However, I would like to walk . . . a return to home should be on one's own two feet, yes?  I will rest then."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Aug 31, 2005)

Rystil: 

[SBLOCK]


> *Just then, the main gates open and the other people start pouring into the Amphitheatre, filling in the seats in the other sections, but the masses don't get near the reserved section near the front where Talia and Subterfuge sit with a few others of Eldiz's elite.*




Talia sits ack and makes herself comfortable.  She was looking forward to the show starting, though at the same time, watching all the people and talking with Subterfuge was also quite enjoyable.

"So Subterfuge, how often do you attend the theater?" she asked.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Aug 31, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*More than happy to fly around all day, Zaeryn follows Valyssa to the artificial lake circling it alone for a few minutes after Valyssa transforms again. Thinking about what form to take he come up with something interesting, a mischievous glint in his small wyrm eyes and a toothy grin on his face, before diving into the water near her in wyrmling form before transforming into a sahuagin just after he breaks the surface. Swimming after Valyssa underwater, he pops up next to her, hoping to give her a little fright, before changing into the much more pleasant form of a male merfolk.*

OOC: That was the plan...can't lose the speed race every time.   [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 1, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"That sounds good to me--I was just making sure you were not too tired, Yuriko-San.  We will carry the boy and the young woman though, unless you prefer otherwise.  Either way, let us begin our return--it is best not to linger in the night in this region of the supernatural."

*He makes a motion to the other monks, and they begin to head off towards the monastery, carrying Yu, Rin, and Shinoa's remains--using the blanket for the latter so as not to touch it to their skin.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 1, 2005)

Talia:
[SBLOCK]
"I try to make time every so often, particularly when there is one I would like to see, or company with whom I would like to see it," Subterfuge smiles at Talia when he mentions the latter.

*Suddenly, as the people have all taken their seats, an eerie, beautiful music begins to play throughout the Amphitheatre, signalling the beginning of the First Act.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 1, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Eeek!" Valyssa screams, startled by Zaeryn's hideous visage, the sound distorted by the water and the air sending a flurry of bubbles streaming upwards.

*When Zaeryn changes, Valyssa laughs a bit at herself and gives him a hug:*

"Oh, you silly!--Where'd you even see something awful like that before?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 1, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn satisfied with Valyssa’s reaction, hugs her back and gives her an apologetic kiss before saying:*

“I saw it in Garynth last year, it was being displayed in some sort of tank. I don’t even want to think what they were going to do with it, but it seemed content to just swim around at the time.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 1, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh Garynth...I guess they would find something to do with a thing like that, wouldn't they?  Probably wanted to harvest its organs for some sort of experiment...Eww!  Ok, let's dwell on something more pleasant," Valyssa decides, continuing to drift in his arms as she kisses him gently and then rests her head softly against his chest, her beautiful blue dorsal fin flicking idly as she does so.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 1, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Entwining his agile greenish-blue tail with Valyssa’s, matching his movements to hers, he holds her gently against his chest and kisses the top of her head, laughing he says:*

“You know you even look amazing as a fish!”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 1, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock] "Very well, -sama,"  Yuriko replied.  She followed the other monks, after making certain all of their belongings were gathered up.

_'I am looking forward to coming home again,'_ Yuriko thought, _'though it has bee nsome time since I was gone.  I wonder what has changed.'_[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Sep 1, 2005)

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Vanessa nods numbly and silently, slipping on Kirkesh's boots as she leaps out of the window and onto the pier, and somehow manages not to hurt herself, and Kirkesh follows, tumbling expertly to avoid harm.*
> 
> *As they do so, there is a shout from a guard off to the side.*
> 
> ...



"Last I checked, Willing participants we're being kidnapped" Kirkesh shouts as he tugs her to follow him down the pier.  He's looking for ship he's sailed on before, preferably one he's in good with the captain that he can duck on to.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 1, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa continues to nestle against Zaeryn as she giggles:*

"You spoil me, Zaeryn--if you keep this up, pretty soon I'm going to become vain from all the praise."

*Despite her teasing words, she seems quite pleased at the praise, as they float together.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 1, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*After gathering all her belongings, Yuriko sets off after the monks, and they make good time, following the increasingly colder paths for a few hours until they see the monastery in the distance, a large temple-like structure nestled onto a ledge on the side of the mountain with a beautiful view of the land below.  It is an easily defensible place, and it is said that the monastery was built on the grounds of an ancient fortress where in the time of the Ancient Dynasty, the Jade Emperor and his men fought off an invading force of mountain oni, martyring a holy monk named Shusaku who sacrificed himself to save the others and became the patron spirit of this monastery.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 1, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Continuing to hold Valyssa, he caresses her face softly with one hand, before kissing her on the top of the head again, saying:*

“I don’t think that’s ever likely to happen my love, you are far too well grounded for praise to change who you are.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 1, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock]*Yuriko traveled with the monk, and allowed the beauty of the terrain and area wash over her.  Part way up the mountain, she realized that the children my be scared if she wasn't nearby when they awoke.  For that reason, Yuriko picked up her pace to be closer to the monks carrying the children.*[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 1, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
*Kirkesh glances around looking for ships.  The late hour means that most of them are empty, but he sees a few prospects.  The Voidrimmer, a transport ship on which Kirkesh has made a few journeys, sits unmanned off to the side, while the Plated Viper, a pirate-hunter whose captain Varistus Kirkesh had once aided during an ambush is to the other, likewise quiescent.  Farther back, he notices the Hesychia, a pretty little modified Tradesman on which Kirkesh has served as crew before, though his good friend Captain Panache has recently retired--unlike the others, the Hesychia seems to be not only manned, but getting ready to lift off right now.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 1, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"I don't know, my love...I'm not so well grounded as that--I'm like quicksilver, I could change at any instant!" she giggles, as she shifts her shape his arms into that of a slippery eel, planting a wet eel tongue teasingly on his cheek as she slips out of his grip and behind him, changing back into her mermaid form as she grabs a hold of him from behind.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 1, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*As they are travelling towards the monastery, Rin flickers an eye open wearily but warily, surprised at being moved, but when looking around she sees Yuriko standing comfortingly nearby, she breathes easily and allows herself to be carried, gently drifting back to sleep as Yuriko and the monks walk on, eventually reaching the front gate of the monastery itself.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Sep 1, 2005)

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Kirkesh glances around looking for ships.  The late hour means that most of them are empty, but he sees a few prospects.  The Voidrimmer, a transport ship on which Kirkesh has made a few journeys, sits unmanned off to the side, while the Plated Viper, a pirate-hunter whose captain Varistus Kirkesh had once aided during an ambush is to the other, likewise quiescent.  Farther back, he notices the Hesychia, a pretty little modified Tradesman on which Kirkesh has served as crew before, though his good friend Captain Panache has recently retired--unlike the others, the Hesychia seems to be not only manned, but getting ready to lift off right now.*



Kirkesh guides Vanessa to the Hesychia.  As he gets close, he waves to the crew, and helps Vanessa up to hop on board.  Once he is up either on the gang plank, or on the ship if it's been retracted (he should be able to jump), he'll say "Kirkesh and one friend requestion permition to come aboard.  Who's your captain since Panache has retired?  I wish to speak with him immediately."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 1, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn twists himself around to face her, and kisses her before saying:*

“Hmm, so that’s how we want to play it.”

*As he changes himself into a porpoise, slipping from her embrace and speeding off through the water.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 1, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock]*Yuriko tried to remember if there were any rituals to be performed prior to entering the monastery.  If there weren't, Yuriko supplied a silent blessing of her own to the spirits in gratitude.*[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 1, 2005)

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]
*As the guards chase Kirkesh across the pier, he leads Vanessa as swiftly as possible to the ship, whose gangplank has already been retracted, and the two of them leap together on board as it begins to take off, with the guards rushing after and glaring from below, unable to make the jump, as Lord Etoile comes out behind them and starts yelling something that Kirkesh can't hear.*

"Welcome aboard," a crewman says to Kirkesh as the ship begins to launch into Wildspace, "You'll want to report to Captain Talia right away I imagine."

(OOC:

Congratulations--you are now the second person to finish the first part of the Prologue, after Festy Dog.  As you can probably guess from the above text, DN's prolonged absense could cause a little bit of a wait here (she isn't to this point yet)--I apologise, but my timing was thrown off a tad )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 1, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa laughs and turns into a squid, jetting past Zaeryn at top speed as she shoots a cloud of ink behind her, shrouding him in darkness so that he cannot see.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 1, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*There is a short devotion that is typically performed to the spirit of Shusaku befor entering the monastery, little more than a ritualised bow.  Adding in her extra thanks to the spirits, Yuriko crosses the threshhold with the monks, though the pair carrying the blanket holding Shinoa's corpse leave it a good distance from the sacred ground.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Sep 1, 2005)

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *As the guards chase Kirkesh across the pier, he leads Vanessa as swiftly as possible to the ship, whose gangplank has already been retracted, and the two of them leap together on board as it begins to take off, with the guards rushing after and glaring from below, unable to make the jump, as Lord Etoile comes out behind them and starts yelling something that Kirkesh can't hear.*
> 
> "Welcome aboard," a crewman says to Kirkesh as the ship begins to launch into Wildspace, "You'll want to report to Captain Talia right away I imagine."
> 
> ...



"Yes, we would.  Thank you." he says.  He gives Vanessa a reassuring squeeze and a quick kiss.  "Welcome to Wildspace my love."
OOC:No problem
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 1, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Spluttering, Zaeryn quickly turns once Valyssa enshrouds him in ink moving out of the cloud at right angles before pursuing her again. Once he catches her he tags her with his nose before, racing off in another direction.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 1, 2005)

[sblock]
Gaius is silent for a moment, thinking, his face an impassive mask.

"I will need some money fer supplies, or some supplies." He shrugs. "And some small precious things, like gems, so I can trade some if I need new weapons. I will need to get back to da arena to get my stuff.

When do I leave?"
[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Sep 1, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock]*Yuriko entered the sacred ground, happy to be returning home.  She looked around to see what had changed, and looked forward to dealing with the taint she and Rin currently had from the attack of the creature.*

OOC: Yay!! I made it!   [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 1, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*As Zaeryn looks around for Valyssa in the distance, he notices that she is suddenly not there, and while he is distracted, she drops on him from above and grabs on gently, back in mermaid form, hoping to ride the dolphin.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 1, 2005)

Gaius:
[SBLOCK]
"Supplies will be provided for you on the ship, and I doubt there will be any opportunity for gem trade in the depths of Wildspace, so you should be alright, I'd imagine.  The captain will look into helping you with any purchases, if you need to make them, I'm sure.  As for the arena, you could go back if you like, but why don't you take it easy and relax here, perhaps enjoy a relaxing bath in the spa or a massage, while I have one of my Plebs get your things for you?"  
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 1, 2005)

[sblock]
gaius looks suspiciously at the senator, then relaxes.
_If she wanted me dead i'd be dead allready. Better to have a bath den. At least I'll die clean._ 

"Allright Lady, you have it your way den. Just tell da pleb to get everything. Der is a loose floorboard under da bed. I keep my money dere. And dont forget my bow and arrows. I don't really care about da rest."

"Yes, a bath and a massage sound just right fer me. And some food."

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 1, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*From the looks of things, not much has changed, and yet there have been a few important changes.  As she glances around at the monks moving back and forth between rooms, she sees a good number of new faces, and misses some of the old ones she knows.  That should be no surprise, considering that a good percentage of the monks here were itinerant, spending a short time training and meditating here, before moving on--particularly those who went on the Grand Pilgrimage to be named Master, which consists of visiting all the majour monasteries and studying at each for a full year, in turn.  She wonders if Elder Master Ryukan is awake--when she was here, he was by a wide margin the most spiritually adept monk here, and though she could never shake the suspicion that his little smile hid a secret knowledge of her deception, he always treated her with the same kindness and respect that he would treat any monk of the monastery, even the most senior Elders.*

(OOC: Yes you did, and your journey was by far the most difficult, at least in my opinion--hopefully, it also made it fun )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 1, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*His plans to chase and tag her thwarted, Zaeryn heads for the surface with Valyssa, taking a breath before speeding her through the water twisting and turning for several minutes, before eventually turning back to his merman form.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 1, 2005)

Gaius:
[SBLOCK]
"Alright, I shall do just that," the golden-haired Archon promises, ringing a bell as two Plebs enters the room, both with the distinctive silver hair that no one but an Archon would use on their servants, "You, go get the gentleman's belongings for him, including his bow and arrows, and his money, kept under a loose floorboard by his bed.  You, take our guest down to the spa and draw him a nice bath, followed by a massage."

"At once, mistress," the first Pleb replies, as the second bows, "As you command, mistress."

*The second Pleb leads Gaius down towards the spa, a warm and humid room with a bubbling natural springs feeding into a few small pools.*

"How warm would you like your water sir?" the Pleb asks.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 1, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Whee!" Valyssa exclaims, as she rides about on dolphin-Zaeryn, "This is fun!"  

*As she feels the smooth dolphinskin give way to Zaeryn's merman form, she repositions her grab into a hug, kissing him on the back of his neck.*

"Tired, my love?" Valyssa asks him with a touch of concern.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 1, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Not at all, just thought I’d change form for a different kind of attention. Seems it worked!”

*Zaeryn replies, as he twists in Valyssa’s hug to face her, before kicking with his tail to push them along.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 1, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock]Yuriko inquired of one of the monks she had journeyed with to the monastery, "Excuse me, -sama.  Who is present that I should speak to of my arrival and the related issues?  Is Elder Master Ryukan perhaps still in residence?"

*Yuriko is fully subsumed in her role as an itinerant monk, and followed all of the rituals her former monkish life held.*

OOC: It was a blast!  If you need to rush me up to get everyone together, I understand.  I definitely have a good grasp of the character.  There are still some questions to be answered (i.e. cleansing the taint, what's up with Rin, and if Shinoa is recoverable, etc.).  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 1, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh I see," Valyssa replies coyly, snuggling up against him again, "How's this?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 1, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*The monk bows his head solemny.*

"Elder Master Ryukan is with the spirits now," he proclaims, "He was a good and holy man, and he passed peacefully in his sleep.  I am sure he is up there with the spirit of Grandmaster Shusaku smiling down upon us even now.  You should probably speak to Master Senyuki or Eldest Nuyama on these matters." 

(OOC: Nope, no need to worry about rushing you up--DN was absent for a while, and at the moment she's the limiting factor for all the Eldiz folks--if I need to, I can always have them pick you up after they set off, whereas they aren't going anywhere without Talia   So we can certainly take our time )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 1, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Much better,” Zaeryn says, embracing her tightly as he kicks his tail again.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 1, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]


			
				Monk said:
			
		

> "Elder Master Ryukan is with the spirits now," he proclaims, "He was a good and holy man, and he passed peacefully in his sleep.  I am sure he is up there with the spirit of Grandmaster Shusaku smiling down upon us even now.  You should probably speak to Master Senyuki or Eldest Nuyama on these matters."



"Hai, -sama,"  Yuriko replied, bowing her head as a sign of respect to the monk.  

*Yuriko thought of Master Senyuki and Eldest Nuyama . . . if she knew them and who would be best to deal with her and the taint.  Yuriko headed  to whichever monk was best suited to inform of her arrival and issues (most likely Master Senyuki, as she did not want to overstep her place and speak with an eldest before going to the master, unless the rankings are the other way around.)*

(OOC: Cool! Like I said, I've gotten a good feel for the character - which will make it more interesting when we get back in a group dynamic.  Plus, that always mean more xps for me )  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 1, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"I wonder if Wildspace will be anything like this?" Valyssa ponders, as they drift lazily together through the blue-green water of the lake.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 1, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*The monk bows slightly back to Yuriko.*

*Eldest is the term of respect given to the oldest living monk in the monastery, who is also obviously one of the Elders, whereas Master is given to a monk with spiritual prowess who has made the Grand Pilgrimage.  Eldest Nuyama has lived his life here in the monastery, and Yuriko knows of him, though she did not speak to him often while she was here.  She doesn't really know Master Senyuki, which isn't too much a surprise, considering the requirements of the Grand Pilgrimage, and indeed, Eldest Nuyama outranks Master Senyuki, at least in this monastery.*

(OOC: I'm glad this 'little' solo session has helped you get a good feel for her, though whenever I hear someone say 'More XP for me' it reminds me of Knights of the Dinner Table when Brian cut a rope-bridge, killing the other PCs  )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 1, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“I suppose that depends on what you mean,” Zaeryn replies, “From what I know of Wildspace you don’t want to fall off the ship, as there’s no air once you get too far away it’s just a cold empty void. Although I’ve heard there are a lot of interesting phenomenon to see.”

*As Zaeryn finishes articulating his thoughts, he changes back into porpoise form taking Valyssa on another ride though the water. Following any instructions she gives him about where to go.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 1, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Hmm, sounds like it'll be fun!" Valyssa replies as Zaeryn changes back into a porpoise, at which she giggles and requests, "Do you think you can manage to do one of those big leaps out of the water with me on your back, or is that too much?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 1, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock]*Yuriko tried to make herself as presentable as possible, before looking for Master Senyuki.  She looked to see where the children were being taken, as well.*

_'I wonder where I should put my belongings,'[i/] Yuriko thought.  'I could most likely just leave them in a pile against the wall here and they would be safe.  I should most likely speak with Master Senyuki before doing anything else, however.'

OOC: Ha, I love KoDT!  Truly polarized characters - that's for certain.  You can usually point to each person at our home gaming table and say which KoDT person they are.[/sblock]_


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 1, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Yuriko straightens herself up a bit, watching as the children are carried to the soft mattresses of the ward for those seeking healing, the most comfortable place to sleep in the monastery, as the monks tend to prefer a more austere setting with perhaps a hard futon or no cushions at all.*

*When Yuriko is ready, the monk points her towards the room where Master Senyuki resides.* 

(OOC: Heh, we don't exactly have all of them, but we definitely have a Dave, and a Brian type (except he doesn't really know the rules as well), and I guess that makes me BA.  Have you seen this?)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 1, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn nods as best he can, before accelerating towards the surface, leaping high out of the water with Valyssa on his back and reentering the water with a big splash a good 10 feet away from their exit point. He then swims towards the bottom slowly, a little tired from such a sudden explosion of activity after everything else they’ve done here.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 1, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Whee!" Valyssa calls out delightedly as they soar through the air for a short time, splashing back into the water, "That was fun, Zaeryn!  But I think this time, you are tired.  Perhaps we should stop by somewhere for a late lunch so you can recover your strength?"

*She traces a finger gently across Zaeryn's porpoise form as she speaks, smiling at him.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 1, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock]*Yuriko nodded in thanks to the monk, then calmly walked ovethe to room of Master Senyuki.  Kneeling outside his room, Yuriko made certain the time was appropriate to interrupt the master.  If it was, she clapped hands quietly several times to announce her presence and waited to be recognized.*

OOC: canceled it before it loaded.  I'll take a look at home tonight (probably not a good thing to have onscreen at work).  I look myself as a Sara/Dave mix (then again, most of the time, I'm BA) - I enjoy the roleplaying but I like to jump in there and hack it up an equal amount.  [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 1, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn changes back to his merman form so that he can speak.*

“I think you’re right this time my love.”

*He says, as he begins to surface with Valyssa by his side.*

OOC: I knew there was a reason for a high Con score other than hit points.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 1, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Though it is quite late, the Master is probably meditating and staying awake this night, as this should be why the other monk suggested Senyuki instead of another Master.  After Yuriko claps a few times outside of the room, the door opens from the inside, revealing a young woman of perhaps Yuriko's age with long black hair tied behind her back by a white ribbon, wearing the white and red dress of a priestess.*

"Good evening," she says to Yuriko with a kind smile, "To what do I owe the pleasure of this visit?"

(OOC: As a player, I don't fit very well with any of them, but I have some aspects of all of them, I guess.  As for loading it at work--good idea to cancel it, as it has voices  )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 1, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]*Yuriko bowed low to the Master, not looking up until bidden.  Yuriko was dressed in her traveling dark grey kimono with a black obi.*



			
				Master Senyuki said:
			
		

> "Good evening," she says to Yuriko with a kind smile, "To what do I owe the pleasure of this visit?"



"Good evening, Master Senyuki-sama,"  Yuriko replied, suddenly nervous and halting in her speech.  "I have just arrived here at the monastery and wanted to . . . inform someone of . . . our . . . my situation and seek guidance and healing."

(OOC: I tend to agree as for as categorizing myself.  Being a GM tends to blend a person's gaming style - for the better most times.)  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 1, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*The two of them surface, changing back into themselves as they set foot upon the meadow again.*

(OOC: Yup, Constitution is a good thing to have--according to an online stat test, its my only physical stat above 10  )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 1, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh dear, you seem uneasy, child," Senyuki replies, closing her eyes as she puts her hand gently on Yuriko's forehead, "Ah, it is as I thought I coul feel...You seem to have a little bit of the Shadowtaint in your blood--is that your worry?  Ah, but how impolite of me.  I am Shirobu Senyuki, though you seem to already know who am I, but I'm afraid I can't say the same for you."

(OOC: That's true for me too, though I still can't play a class like fighter with no magic or skills that I like as a PC and enjoy it--that's probably something I need to work on--either that or just stick to Psions and Wizards, with the occasional druid, cleric, et al thrown in)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 1, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Senyuki said:
			
		

> "Oh dear, you seem uneasy, child," Senyuki replies, closing her eyes as she puts her hand gently on Yuriko's forehead, "Ah, it is as I thought I coul feel...You seem to have a little bit of the Shadowtaint in your blood--is that your worry?  Ah, but how impolite of me.  I am Shirobu Senyuki, though you seem to already know who am I, but I'm afraid I can't say the same for you."




"I apologize, Master Senyuki-sama,"  Yuriko explained quickly, "I am Yotsu Yuriko, a monk who was trained here a few years ago.  I have been on a pilgrimmage for a time, and decided to return here again.  On the way I stayed a kind family's home.  The old widow, Shinoa, was pleased to have been visited by two monks in a day.  The 'other monk' had replaced and renewed her wards with more powerful wards."

"That night we discovered his duplicity.  There were no wards, and the creature he was . . . a kyuuketsuki . . . was attacking the family, Shinoa, her two sons Han and Yu, and her daughter Rin.  I was staying in the guest house and heard a noise and investigated . . . otherwise . . . well . . . I killed  the kyuuketsuki and beheaded it . . . the one son was killed and both Shinoa and Rin had been feed upon by the creature.  We raced to the monastery . . . the only place I knew of that they could be helped . . . and jsut this night Shinoa changed into one of the kyuuketsuki and . . . with the timely aid of the great white wolf . . . she was defeated.  I'm sorry, Master Senyuki . . . I did not mean to continue on such."

(OOC: My GM in his Rokugan game wanted me to play a monk (I primarily play spellcasters) and sweetened the deal with some 'spell-like abilities', which helped my comfort and hack factor   In the end, its a great roleplaying story with some kick to it - but still out of character for my typical character - which is good too, I guess)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 1, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh, how awful!  Such a foul creature has no right to disguise itself as a monk and do such things...still it sounds like a sinister yet effective plan--remove their wards under the pretense of making new ones, and who would suspect?  Simply despicable...it reminds me of an awful monk at the last monastery I visited--he unleashed contagion in a village, then came to us describing the plague, after which we supplied him with medicines and magic to cure it, and painkilling herbs to ease the suffering of those for whom it was too late.  Then he returned to the village and sold off the healing for exorbitant prices, forcing many families to give up everything they had or else die...and he addicted some of the wealthier townsfolk to the painkillers and sold them to the addicted for even more...A shameful disgrace..."

"Ah, but I ramble too--forgive me Yuriko-chan.  You have honoured your ancestors and done us all a great service by defeating the kyuuketsuki, and I will of course help you remove the Taint.  It is not too difficult to do so, although the effects of the Taint on you up to this point cannot be reversed...What did you do with the second kyuuketsuki?--you mentioned beheading the first--with a holy weapon I hope."

(OOC: That's cool--I guess if someone gave me some extra little powers, it might also sate me enough to play a fighting class...in the end, though, I'm always drawn to the Telepath due to its possession of full casting abilities and my favourite skills)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 1, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> " . . . Ah, but I ramble too--forgive me Yuriko-chan.  You have honoured your ancestors and done us all a great service by defeating the kyuuketsuki, and I will of course help you remove the Taint.  It is not too difficult to do so, although the effects of the Taint on you up to this point cannot be reversed...What did you do with the second kyuuketsuki?--you mentioned beheading the first--with a holy weapon I hope."




"Hai, Master Senyuki-sama,"  Yuriko said, still bowed on her knees outside the door of Master Senyuki's room.  With downcast eyes, she tilted her head to indicate her katana.  "My blade, a gift when I had departed here last, is of blessed jade.  The second kyuuketsuki is Shinoa, the old widow who had granted me a room to sleep for the night.  I killed her with the blade but did not behead her . . . I did not know if anything could be done for her . . . and her children were right there.  I wrapped the body in a blanket and the monks carried it and left it outside the monastery - where it currently lies.  Rin, her daughter was also tainted and has seemed to age a good amount in the three days traveling here."

(OOC: Yeah, I get to cast any spell up to 1/2 my level, provided I've see the spell cast before.  I get the ability to do so up to Wisdom bonus times per day.  So far it hasn't taken away from the other casters, and is a nice little perk - though it was for a +1 ECL.)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 1, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Ah, good--then it is truly dead.  Rise, Yuriko-chan, and please come in.  

*Senyuki indicates a pair of mats on the floor and takes a seat on one of them.*

"As for the mother, once the Kyuuketsuki finds a place inside of her, it can never be expelled, short of a _Miracle_, but we can try to contain it...If we were successful, she would be likely be mostly herself, but there would still be a bit of lurking danger to be around her at night..."

"For the daughter, if she has not yet transformed, we can remove the Taint as we will for you--the aging is a side-effect of Taint exposure for children, causing them to mature before their time, and it is parallel to the youth the mother likely experienced, and which I suspect you have experienced a bit as well--I do not know your true age, but I would call you at perhaps 20 now...The Taint is connected to the yin and yang of change in soul and body, and those who wish to avoid the spirits' embrace will sometimes embrace just a bit of the Taint when they reach a venerable age in order to regain their youth..."  

(OOC: I'd say that ability's balanced for +1 ECL, and it sounds like it would make a character who was quite fun to play, with quite a few surprises for someone who expects a typical monk )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 2, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Standing at the side of the lake, Zaeryn thinks about where to go for a few moments before saying:*

“When I was a student there was a delightful little cafe not far from the academy grounds...Hmm, I wonder if it’s still there and whether the food is as good as I remember it.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 2, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK] 







			
				Senyuki said:
			
		

> "Ah, good--then it is truly dead.  Rise, Yuriko-chan, and please come in."



"Thank you, Master Senyuki-sama," Yuriko replied quietly, rising in a single motion.  

*Yuriko slipped off her waraji (straw sandals), if she had not done so already, and placed them at the side of the door.  She bowed again to Master Senyuki upon entering and sat on the other mat in the same position as Master Senyuki.*



			
				Senyuki said:
			
		

> "As for the mother, once the Kyuuketsuki finds a place inside of her, it can never be expelled, short of a _Miracle_, but we can try to contain it...If we were successful, she would be likely be mostly herself, but there would still be a bit of lurking danger to be around her at night..."



"Then I got here too late to save her . . . ,"  Yuriko commented sadly.  "Perhaps she could say goodbye properly to her children.  I'm certain you will do what is necessary."

(OOC: The first time I had to use it, the shugenja had dropped and was bleeding to death.  No one could stop her death and I was standing over her going "I think she moved like this, then said these words" and "poof" - a healing spell - definitely was cool.)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 2, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Mmm, that sounds quite lovely--let's check it out!" Valyssa replies as she takes Zaeryn's hand in hers.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 2, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes, we will do what is necessary...we are an order of peace and life, but sometimes there are things that need to be done...like the monk I told you about before--we executed him ourselves for his terrible crimes because he had bribed the local magistrates and yakuza too much to possibly lose in a trial.  Still, it is my hope that she will be able to say goodbye to her children, and depending entirely on her strength of will, she may be able to yet live under strict supervision, but either way she will need to be relieved of the care of her children--it is not safe to leave them with her." 

(OOC: That's neat--Any spell you've seen cast, eh?  You should pay a wu jen to cast all of his spells in front of you )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 2, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*After they leave Protean Hall, Zaeryn raises her hand to his lips kissing it softly, before they leave the academy grounds in search of the cafe. Finding it several streets away, it looks just as he remembers it...he wonders if the staff is the same too. As he thinks about that his expression becomes one of mild alarm, stopping and turning to Valyssa several feet from the entrance he says in a suspiciously unsteady voice:*

“Maybe we shouldn’t go there after all.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 2, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*As Valyssa notices Zaeryn's alarm and unsteadiness, she looks at him with concern and reaches up to hug him in her arms, cradling him gently against her as she cuddles close.*

"Oh, Zaeryn--what's wrong, my love?  If it makes you feel unhappy, let's just forget it, then, OK?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 2, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Feeling much better and that it probably doesn’t matter...after all he’s with Valyssa now and that was four years ago. All tremor from his voice gone he says:*

“Never mind it’s probably nothing. I just remembered something I might have left undone last time I was here, just before I left Erilan a few years ago.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 2, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Are you telling me you left your tab unpaid there all that time?" Valyssa laughs at Zaeryn.

(OOC: An old flame, huh?)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 2, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“No more like and old girlfriend, I don’t know how she’ll react to seeing me as we didn’t part on the best of terms. She wanted me to stay here, and I wanted to explore the world. Really I just didn’t want to create a scene if she still works here, but it’s been four years maybe I’m concerned over nothing. Hopefully she’s moved on and is as happy as I am with you,” Zaeryn replies, kissing Valyssa at the end of his explanation.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 2, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh dear, well I can understand if you're embarrassed and you don't want to have to see her again, Zaeryn.  This should be your decision to make, so I'll let you decide."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 2, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“I think I’ll risk it then, after all I’d forgotten about it until I got to the door. Maybe if she’s still here she has too, or has at least forgiven me enough not to brain me with a big pot,” he says grinning.

OOC: Don’t know why I started this little hook now, spur of the moment stuff that jumps into your brain, aaarrgh, but lets go with it.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 2, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Okay then," Valyssa replies congenially as she follows Zaeryn into the cafe.

*As the two enter to the tinkling of little bells above the door, a woman's voice comes from the side, gentle and soprano in pitch, though soft and muffled a bit as she facing the other direction at the moment:*

"I'll be right with you."

*A few moments later, Rysalla arrives at the front to greet the newcomers.  She is a pretty girl, with rare silver hair, though she does have the face or body to match Valyssa's almost-unnatural attractiveness.  Rysalla has still not quite having turned to face them as she says:*

"Welcome to the Brightside Cafe.  My name is Rysalla, can I...Zaeryn!?" she flushes a bright pink in embarrassment, and then noticing Valyssa, turns a bright red, "Uhh...excuse me...Can I...can I get you a...uhh...a seat?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 2, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Yes, thank you Rysalla, a table for two if there’s one available,” he says noticing the look of embarrassment, “How have you been?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 2, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Umm...oh.  Fine," she says unconvincingly, her eyes downcast as she continues flatly and mechanically, "Right this way, please."

*She leads the two of them over towards a snug little table for two under the shade of a beautiful little Varaka Tree where once Zaeryn and Rysalla had often sat and spent time together during her off-hours, chatting and laughing together.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 2, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Not knowing what to say to that reaction and feeling a little awkward about asking more questions, he holds Valyssa’s chair as she sits and then seats himself. Sitting there quietly looking at Valyssa, he glances up to see Rysalla still waiting on them.

“Oh, umm, what do you recommend?” he asks apprehensively.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 2, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well...uhh...I know the creamy bisque soup was always one of your favourites, and its not the day for that, but you know I can always get Bylzar to make it anyway.  If you're still into the 'dipping-little-pieces-of-food-and-feeding-them-to-her' thing, I can get you some of our fried breadcrumbs over cheese with the various sauces too...Before I make a complete fool of myself, this is a new girlfriend, right?  I mean, she doesn't remind me of any of your sisters or cousins that I've met, and that fashion statement screams 'Avani' ."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 2, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Yes, that’s right, Valyssa is my girlfriend, we met yesterday,” he says reaching across and holding Valyssa’s hand, “It was a chance meeting, that has turned out wonderfully for us both, we’re like two parts of the same whole. She’s the first woman I’ve felt anything for since we went out own ways four years ago. I didn’t mean to hurt you, but I had to follow my heart which at the time which meant exploring and learning, it’s still what I’m doing now...just now I have someone to share it with. I hope you can understand that and forgive me for anything I did to hurt you, I’d understand if you can’t, but I hope you will.”

*After his little diatribe he looks from Rysalla to Valyssa and back to Rysalla, a wry grin on his face before continuing.*

“As for the food, that all sounds wonderful, though I wish you hadn’t revealed that I’d used the 'dipping-little-pieces-of-food-and-feeding-them-to-her' thing before!” he chuckles.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 2, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[SBLOCK]







			
				Master Senyuki said:
			
		

> "Yes, we will do what is necessary...we are an order of peace and life, but sometimes there are things that need to be done...like the monk I told you about before--we executed him ourselves for his terrible crimes because he had bribed the local magistrates and yakuza too much to possibly lose in a trial.  Still, it is my hope that she will be able to say goodbye to her children, and depending entirely on her strength of will, she may be able to yet live under strict supervision, but either way she will need to be relieved of the care of her children--it is not safe to leave them with her."



"I understand, Master Senyuki-sama,"  Yuriko replied.  "As for the children, I'm certain that they couldn't be in better hands than here.  Perhaps they may have some nearby relatives that would take them in if things go poorly . . . and they do not want to remain here."

"I noticed, Master Senyuki-sama," Yuriko added, "that after I had become . . . tainted from that creature that the voice of my ancestors became distant.  I long for the chance to hear them again.  Will that happen after the taint has been removed?"

(OOC: Yeah, it's an outstanding limiter for the ability.  Unfortunately, I'm the poorest person in the group with no real reason to ask for money . . . being a monk and all.  No paying anyone anytime soon . . . unless I can find a peasant wu-jen and order him to cast everything . . . )[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 2, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Oh Zaeryn, it hurt me so much, deep inside, when you left...I always believed in you, you know.  Even when no one else would, and they treated you like dirt because of your lack of magic, I didn't care...I knew you were special--I knew you'd prove them wrong too...my talent is for Divination, which is why the Academy would never accept me, and I even had a vision showing me your success, and they always come true--well, OK, at least that one came true--but I didn't need a vision to know it was so..."

"But then, when you did show your talent, and they took you away for intensive training at the Academy, and I began to see you less and less...I think maybe you began to change...I wasn't enough for you anymore...perhaps I was never enough..."

"So now...an incredibly attractive Avani girl who puts my looks to shame?  I suppose that she's just right for the new Zaeryn, the greatest prodigy in all the Academy of the last years...but some nights, when I'm all alone, I gaze up at a shooting star like we used to do together and cry and wish for the old Zaeryn back, the one who shared his dreams with me instead of going off to pursue them without me and leaving me all alone..."

"Oh dear, I'm so sorry...I've probably said too much...I apologise.  I'll just get you your food and leave you alone."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 2, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Yuriko said:
			
		

> Perhaps they may have some nearby relatives that would take them in if things go poorly . . . and they do not want to remain here."



"That is certainly a possibility that we will look into--otherwise, we will treat them as our own and raise them as monk and priestess to counteract the very same evil that destroyed their childhood--who knows...despite the Taint, perhaps young Rin will become a Master herself one day, like me......"



			
				Yuriko said:
			
		

> "I noticed, Master Senyuki-sama," Yuriko added, "that after I had become . . . tainted from that creature that the voice of my ancestors became distant. I long for the chance to hear them again. Will that happen after the taint has been removed?"




"This is correct...the Taint acts as a sort of barrier against the good spirits' direct intervention, perhaps as a self-preservation mechanism to prevent the good spirits from simply removing it from our bodies.  In any case, there are extensive difficulties in communing with them--or even gaining divine magic if you are a Priestess--while you are Tainted.  Worry not, however, for the moment the Taint is removed, though your body will remain at its current age and you will be forevermore somewhat more susceptible to later Taint, you will immediately feel a surge of warmth as the attention of the good spirits returns right back to you."  

*Senyuki smiles comfortingly.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 2, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Not realising that she ever felt quite that strongly about him, he feels a little guilty that he never felt quite the same way and that he may have taken advantage of her without realising. Left alone with Valyssa for a few moments, he says:*

“Well I guess that didn’t go as well as I’d hoped, but at least Rysalla’s had a chance to air all her grievances...I hope it brings her some relief.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 2, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock]Yuriko nodded in understanding and stated, eyes downcast, "I . . . am eager to begin the cleansing . . . to remove the taint that has touched me . . . I saw what it did to that happy family . . . what that creature did.  I would like the opportunity to stop others like it, even though the risk is high."

*Yuriko self-consciously touched her scar, thinking of the bad that people do . . . and how it changed her life.*[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 2, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes, it sounds so sad...I do feel really sorry for her..." Valyssa decides to change the subject slightly, grinning and asking, "Say, so is she right about me--am I really an 'incredibly attractive Avani girl who puts her looks to shame?' "
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 2, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes...The risk may be higher for those of us who carry the mark of the Taint, Yuriko-chan, but we must still continue the fight against the darkness even stronger to save others from such a fate--no?  I will ready a circle to begin the cleansing immediately.  Go get Rin--I would suspect she would respond best to you out of the rest of those assembled, and bring her to the Ritual Chambre.  The rest is in the spirits' hands..."

(OOC: Here's a thought--perhaps you can find a Wu Jen who chose a taboo where they have to show off all their spells in front of monks  )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 2, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“I thought you didn’t want me to praise you anymore,” Zaeryn says grining, “But I guess I could make an exception this time...of course you are an incredibly attractive Avani girl who puts her looks to shame, my Valyssa.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 2, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, normally, you're right, but when I hear something like that, I like to make sure whether I'm wrong to ask myself 'What is she talking about?  I'm not all that pretty, really.' "
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 2, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock] "At once, Master Senyuki-sama,"  Yuriko replied, bowing low.  As Master Senyuki had instructed her to get Rin, Yuriko rose from the mat bowing again, and exited the room.  Outside, she put on her sandals again and quickly walked to the healing area, nodding to monks in passing.  Once there she looked for young Rin . . . *

OOC: I've been trying to be good with the spells, tracking those that I've seen.  I don't want to push it until I really need the spells . . . for that emergency  Nite![/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 2, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well I don’t care what anyone else says you’re beautiful to me, body and soul, and that’s all that matters.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 2, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Yuriko finds Rin sleeping near Yu on the soft matresses, her sleep disturbed by a passing night-terror as she begins to quaver and shake, and then it passes.*

(OOC: If Rokugan uses the Wu Jen spells that are also in Complete Arcane, be on the look-out for that crazy one that makes you Size Colossal (12d6 base damage fists!) 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 2, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Really?  Aww Zaeryn, that's so sweet!" Valyssa leans over the table and gives him a big hug and quick kiss. 

"Next time I have a bad hair day, I'm going to hold you to that though," she teases.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 2, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Guess I’ll just have to live with that!” he laughs, finally relaxing after his confrontation.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 2, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes you will," Valyssa assures him with a laugh.


*Rysalla quietly steps in with the food, setting it on the table without saying anything, as she turns to leave.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 2, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Thank you,” Zaeryn says as she places their food on the table, before starting on the creamy bisque soup, “Mmm, it’s just as good as I remember.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 2, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]*Yuriko made a warding gesture against the night-terror, then gentle rubbed Rin's shoulder to wake her.*

"Rin-san, it is Yuriko,"  Yuriko whispered quietly, "It is time to be cleansed of the taint within us."

(OOC: Rokugan only has shugenja, though I might appeal to the GM to allow the CA spells.  Then again I don't know if I want them used on me - monk saves are rather good though.)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Gaius:
> [SBLOCK]
> *The second Pleb leads Gaius down towards the spa, a warm and humid room with a bubbling natural springs feeding into a few small pools.*
> 
> ...




[sblock]
Gaius feels the temperature of the different pools, then eases into one that is just short of scalding hot.
"Dis one will do nicely." he sighs hapilly. "I don't suppose you could get me some food and drink?" he asks hopefully.
"And none of dat silly food, just some good meat and some wine is more den enough."

He leans back and relaxes, waiting for things to come

(OOC: will be away for a few days.)
[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 2, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Hopefully everything here is..." Rysalla responds quietly and without much lustre in her voice, "Let me know if you want anything to drink besides the water."

(OOC: Spelling, eh?  That wasn't just spelling that changed 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 2, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Rin sits bolt upright at the shake and almost screams, but she manages to hold it in, and smiles when she hears Yuriko's words.*

"Then...I will not......like my mother?"

(OOC: None of those CA attack spells is all that dangerous--the only one that's crazy is the growing larger spell, which is balanced by the fact that Wu Jen aren't the best attackers.  Now combine it with Tenser's Transformation, though, or a monk casting it, and we have a winner (The CA spell gives like 32 Strength and more when you go to Colossal ))
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 2, 2005)

Gaius:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes, I shall bring the food to you," the Pleb announces, leaving at once and returning with a tray holding some prime ribs and a goblet of wine.

(OOC: No worries--I'm driving up to MIT this weekend, so I'm going to vanish too)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 2, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rin said:
			
		

> "Then...I will not......like my mother?"



"No, Rin, I don't think so,"  Yuriko replied. "Master Senyuki, a priestess of the order will attempt to cleanse us . . . though I do not understand how it all works.  Come with me to the ritual chamber." [/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 3, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Hearing her monotone responses he grasps her hand before she leaves the table.*

“I can see that my being here is hurting you Rysalla, but you’re going to have to come to terms with that sooner rather than later I think,” he stands and kisses her on the cheek before he continues, “I can only hope you find the love you deserve...the love that completes you...but I don’t think that was ever destined to be me.”

OOC: Well spelling was the original reason I went in there, but I also cut the last sentence...lots of bad spelling there...couldn’t be fixed...just better to eliminate it altogether.   [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Rin nods and bows.*

"Yes Yuriko-san...I will do as you say," she replies respectfully, standing up and brushing herself off as she prepares to follow Yuriko, wearing a borrowed priestess dress from he monastery rather than hand-me-downs from her mother with all the bad memories those would entail.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*As Zaeryn grabs Rysalla, she begins to tremble, and as he kisses her on the cheek, her eyes roll back in their sockets and she begins to speak in a weird eldritch keening voice:*

"The smiling temptress sinks her jaws in deep
Resourceful and bewitching is Allure
Her victim's heart and soul are hers to keep
Gone mad with lust for which there is no cure
Together flying from the nest they go
Awash into a sea of endless dreams
A crossing that could hold both weal and woe
For nothing there is ever what it seems
The spider gently pulls upon the thread
The puppets dancing to their master's call
The living face again those that are dead
A small mistake could bring a bitter fall
But as the warping chaos takes its toll
The pieces come together make it whole"

*Then suddenly, she gasps, and her eyes drop back down, and she shakes her head vigourously to clear it.*

"Ohmigosh, I'm so sorry...its...well...uhh, have a good meal!" she finishes helplessly flustered as she turns away and walks off quickly towards the kitchen.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 3, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rin said:
			
		

> "Yes Yuriko-san...I will do as you say," she replies respectfully.



*Yuriko nodded approvingly at the young girl's choice of dress, and lead her to the Ritual Chambre.  On the way, she thought words of blessing and gratitude toward her ancestors, and toward the spirits of the monastery.  She respectfully asked that the spirits watch over Rin, guide her, and strengthen her for the coming task.*

*When they arrived at the Ritual Chambre, Yuriko waited at the entrance until her eyes adjusted to see within.  If she saw Master Senyuki already there, then Yuriko would head right in . . . not wanting to keep the priestess waiting.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*As Yuriko's eyes adjust to the darkened Ritual Chambre, she spots Master Senyuki and a gathering of seven other monks and priestesses from the faint light of the eight small braziers in the eight corners of the room.  There is a pool of some sort of liquid sitting in the centre of the room, around which they are gathered.*

*As Yuriko heads in with Rin, Master Senyuki smiles and asks:*

"Are you ready?  Would you like to be cleansed together or one at a time?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 3, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]"Rin-san, this is Master Senyuki-sama,"  Yuriko said quietly as Senyuki approached.







			
				Master Senyuki said:
			
		

> "Are you ready?  Would you like to be cleansed together or one at a time?"




*Yuriko bowed as Senyuki approached.  Yuriko looked to Rin, clearly letting the young girl decide.  shetried to show that either way would be fine for her, that Yuriko would be there for her if she wanted or needed her.  Though she looked older, Yuriko still thought of Rin as the little girl she first met only a few days ago.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 3, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“That was weird, a prophecy by the sound of it. I understood the first part, doesn’t sound too flattering does it, but I wonder what it means after the line about crossing.”

*Zaeryn will write it down at his earliest opportunity, buying some materials after they finish lunch. _I can't believe I don't have them on me...must have left them somewhere._*

OOC: Talk about a penchant for the dramatic.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Indeed, though Rin looks older on the outside, it is not hard to see past to the scared little girl within, and it is that scared little girl that quickly decides:*

"I'd like it if we did it together...Let's both get better as quickly as we can before something else awful happens."

"Very well then," Senyuki nods, smiling at Rin, then turns to Yuriko, "Remove your clothing and we will anoint you and then let you soak in the blessed pool as we complete the ritual, sending good energy to you as it absorbs the Taint away."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Umm...no, not very flattering at all" Valyssa admits, a bit creeped out by that, "Though I have to admit, she does have a gift...someone should hire her or something."

(OOC: Dramatic?  Who, me or Rysalla?   Both?)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 3, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rin said:
			
		

> "I'd like it if we did it together...Let's both get better as quickly as we can before something else awful happens."



*Yuriko nodded approvingly, then looked to Master Senyuki for guidance.*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Very well then," Senyuki nods, smiling at Rin, then turns to Yuriko, "Remove your clothing and we will anoint you and then let you soak in the blessed pool as we complete the ritual, sending good energy to you as it absorbs the Taint away."



*Yuriko bowed and looked for a changing screen or something similar before simply disrobing in front of everyone.  She was not modest, but there was some propriety to be aware of.  If she did not see a changing screen, she would disrobe in front of everyone . . . self-conscious of the scar on her face.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*There is a small changing screen to the side of the room that Yuriko can use, though there is of course the issue of getting to the pool in the centre afterwards.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 3, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“I might have a word to someone at the academy before we leave about her abilities, I’ve never seen her do that before. Usually she would tell me about something she had dreamt the night before, which sometimes came true. Never mind about the first part, Rysalla’s feelings could have some influence on the wording, after all who knows how uncontrolled divination works.”

*Zaeryn replies, thinking about the last half of the prophecy for a few moments before articulating his thoughs on it.*

“As for the last half of the prophecy, it doesn’t sound like the fun trip to Eldiz we were planning. Looks like there might be some conflict beyond our control, involving some kind of undead forces. Oh well, we’ll worry about that when we come to it,” he says grinning and lightening the mood.

OOC: Yes.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 3, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock]*Yuriko made a small motion to Rin to follow her, and then walked to the changing screen.  Once there, Yuriko quickly undressed, and helped Rin if she needed it.  Yuriko lay her clothes neatly and looked to see if there was a robe behind the changing screen.  Yuriko unknotted her hair knot, and lay the knot on rest of her clothes - it's disturbance would let her know if her items were tampered with.*  

*When she was undressed, Yuriko looked to Rin to see if she was ready as well.  If Rin was, then (either wearing a robe or not) Yuriko humbly walked from behind the screen to the place to be annoited.*[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"And not just that but spiders too--yuck!  They gross me out..." Valyssa replies, thinking about it, "And you said that sometimes they didn't come true, right?  Well maybe this one won't either, I guess, but there's something about it that just sends a shiver done my spine..."

(OOC: Well, I am an amateur actor of sorts, and I've even played Hamlet once, so I'm not upset to be called dramatic...its good for a GM to be dramatic, right? )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*There are a few simple robes behind the screen, although perhaps kept there in general and not meant for this specific ritual.  Still, she and Rin can probably wear the robes down to the centre of the room and then quickly remove them and duck into the pool after they are anointed in order to best preserve their modesty.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 3, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“I think the spider might be metaphorical in that there’s someone behind the scenes pulling the strings. It does have that feeling of authenticity doesn’t it, but lets not worry about it for now and make the most of a lovely day,” he says reaching across the table to hold her hand in shared comfort.

OOC: Dramatic is never bad, especially when it presages what’s to come...or not.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes, let's," Valyssa agrees, shaking off thoughts of the waitress's strange words as she smiles and takes Zaeryn's hand, dipping some of the breaded cheese into a sauce with the other hand and taking a bite. 

"Mmm...the service may be creepy here, but the food is good--I can see why you decided to come back," Valyssa jokes, with a little smile.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 3, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn grins as he dips some breaded cheese himself, popping a piece into his mouth. He chews thoughfully for a while before replying:*

“Guess you’ve got to expect that in a magical culture sometimes,” before devouring several more pieces.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Hmm...maybe...or maybe there are just people like her in every culture, and we just haven't seen them yet," Valyssa ponders, eating some more thoughtfully.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 3, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“We’ll find out when we get to Eldiz I guess!” he laughs. “Valyssa, I don’t suppose you have a few sheets of parchment, a pen and some ink in your purse do you?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"I never really use parchment because it makes me sick how they get it from animal skin," Valyssa replies, "Though I do have some papyrus in my purse."

*She reaches into the purse and pulls out some papyrus and a vial of ink.*

"Now where did I leave my pen?...Oh, right!" she reaches into her bosom and withdraws a lavender-coloured pen. 

"That way I always have it handy," she explains, "And I could put it on my ear, I guess, but that would make me look odd, I think."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 3, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“It would also make it less fun if I need your pen in a hurry,” Zaeryn quips taking the offered items.

*He immediately writes out Rysalla’s prophecy, which he sets aside to dry, before writing a letter to the deans of the academy about Rysalla’s ability...suggesting they ask her to come to the academy and see if they can develop her abilities further. Once they are dry he folds the papyrus containing the prophecy in half and places it in his satchel, and then folds the letter in thirds addressing it to the deans, again leaving it on the table to dry. Cleaning the nib of the pen and resealing the ink he returns them to Valyssa.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"I guess it would," Valyssa replies with a wink, accepting the ink and the pen, returning the former to her purse and the latter to her cleavage, as the ink begins to dry on Zaeryn's two inscriptions.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 3, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Finishing the last of their food, Zaeryn places the letter for the deans in his satchel before calling for the bill.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*When Zaeryn calls for the bill, Vharyl, one of the other waiters, heads to the table.*

"I'll take care of the bill for you, Zaeryn...it looks like poor Rysalla's gotten a bit sick, so she's gone home to rest.  Anyway, it'll be two silver for you two this afternoon."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 3, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Thanks Vharyl,” he says, as he hands over three silvers.

*Making their way out of the cafe, Zaeryn leads them back to the academy where he drops off the letter for the deans, before going to the campus supply shop and picking up a replacement pen for himself, a few vials of ink, and a few dozen sheets of papyrus...not wanting to be caught short again. After which they leave the academy grounds to explore another part of the city.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 3, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock]*Yuriko helped Rin on with the simple robe, and put one on herself . . . though not very securely since it was coming right off again.  Then, a reserved Yuriko lead Rin to the place to be annoited.  When they stood in the correct place, Yuriko removed her robe and indicated to Rin to follow suit.* [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*As Zaeryn heads in to the secretary for the deans' office with his letter and is about to leave it with her, Dean Grazyn, who holds the Zarlys Memorial Chair for the Department of Effusive Evocations walks by, a small smile furrowing his short white beard, as he asks:*

"Zaeryn, my boy, what brings you to my office today?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*As Yuriko and Rin disrobe, one of the monks pours a glowing oil over their heads, as another blows a sparkling powder onto their flesh that sticks to the oil, and a third sprinkles lotus petals upon them.*

"You have begun the cleansing, and you may now enter the Pool of Cleansing," Master Senyuki intones formally, indicating towards the pool in the centre of the room, though as Rin and Yuriko step into it, they realise that it is not water, but instead a sweet-smelling sticky balsam, that surrounds their bodies up to the neck, with only the heads showing above.

"Fear not, for the resin of the Sacred Tree will enfold you in the gentle embrace of the spirits, siphoning away the Taint from within you," Senyuki speaks to them, in a bit more of a conversational tone than before, when she sees Rin's uneasiness at the unexpected surprise of the balsam.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 3, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Good afternoon sir, I was just dropping off a letter with some information about a woman with a strange divinatory ability I thought the academy may want to look into.”

OOC: Tries to gloss over roleplaying and look what happens.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Divination?  Bah, that stuff's a bit of hooey if you ask me.  You've got to take the future forcefully into your own hands, not live in fear of what some crazed madman o the street tells you--that's the Erilan way, eh?  I'm sure you know what I mean--I seem to recall that you were at the top of the class for my Unorthodox Uses for Forceful Evocations course."

(OOC: I'm sneaky--I actually think I can save time overall by adding this roleplaying now  )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 3, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“I don’t put much stock in it myself, but I have seen it work on occasion especially from this woman. She applied for entry to the academy some years ago and was rejected, so she’s not formally trained. It matters not to me, but I just thought someone at the academy might find it of interest or know someone who would.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Ah.  Thanks for the thought then, but the Erilan Academy only accepts the best and brightest in real magic...forceful universal modifications.  Divination training...well, I guess only a silly place like Cybele really gives much thought to it."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 3, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Thank you for your time sir, good to see you again.”

*Zaeryn turns to leave with his letter still in hand, and organizes to have it sent to Cybele.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"You too, lad" the dean replies, as he ducks into his office.

*Valyssa follows Zaeryn as he heads to the Courier's Office to get the letter delivered to Cybele:*

"You're a sweet guy, Zaeryn...you know that?" she comments, as she sees him persevering on Rysalla's behalf.

*After having to wait for several hours in line, the clerk eventually gives Zaeryn a long and complicated form to fill out.  Once completed, a different clerk takes a look at the forms.*

"Looks like you're all set with this Mr...Zaeryn," she reads his name off the sheet, "Just give in the 5 silver piece delivery fee and you're all done."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 3, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well it’s nice that you think so,” he says, “You’re a sweetheart for waiting with me while I do this.”

*Zaeryn spends the time waiting in line talking with Valyssa about their pasts. When he finally gets to the front of the line, he fills out the form and hands over the five silvers, finally content he has done all he can.*

“Guess that’s cut a large part out of our sightseeing for the day, I just hope the line at the supply shop isn’t that long,” he laughs as they head over to it.

*Where he picks up a replacement pen for himself, a few vials of ink, and a few dozen sheets of papyrus.*

OOC: Tricksy GM, I was tempted to leave it undone just to thwart your timesaving.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]


> “Well it’s nice that you think so,” he says, “You’re a sweetheart for waiting with me while I do this.”



*Valyssa smiles and gives Zaeryn a kiss.*



> “Guess that’s cut a large part out of our sightseeing for the day, I just hope the line at the supply shop isn’t that long,” he laughs as they head over to it.




*Fortunately, the supply shop, unlike the courier, which is known for its inefficiency and red tape, has almost no wait at all, and they quickly get out with the supplies.  Even so, by the time they finish, there is not that much time before they are supposed to meet Alyria.*

(OOC: Told ya so   Thinking about it though, Erilan was going to reject her for sure, so isn't it nicer that you at least got to know that in time to send it to Cybele )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 3, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Seeing as how it’s almost time to meet Alyria, they head towards the dock area. Hoping to show Valyssa just one more location before they leave, he takes a path through another magical park they didn’t explore the previous day.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*As the evening approaches, Zaeryn leads Valyssa through a small park where fireflies of many different colours float lazily through the air, brightening the place with a beautiful glow.*

"Wow Zaeryn, how pretty!" Valyssa says, smiling as she looks around at the beautiful lights.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 3, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“They are dazzling to look at, like a tremendous cluster of soaring magelights, and I think a fitting end to our jaunt around Erilan.”

*Zaeryn replies, smiling as they watch the fireflies move all around them for a several minutes...eventually breaking the ethereal otherworldly feel of the moment, he says:*

“I suppose we’d better hurry now, we wouldn’t want to be late meeting Alyria.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 3, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Fear not, for the resin of the Sacred Tree will enfold you in the gentle embrace of the spirits, siphoning away the Taint from within you," Senyuki speaks to them, in a bit more of a conversational tone than before, when she sees Rin's uneasiness at the unexpected surprise of the balsam.




*Yuriko was as surprised as Rin at the thickness of the water, though did her best to maintain a calm demeanor.  She tilted her head and smiled at Rin.  She was going to speak but did not want to interrupt the ceremony.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 3, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa smiles.*

"I guess you're right Zaeryn.  What a beautiful way to end our visit," 

*Valyssa sighs tremulously and leans against Zaeryn from the side, eventually giving him a kiss as she agrees.*

"Yes, I suppose so.  She's being nice enough to pick us up and all."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 4, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*As the monks and priestesses join hands and begin to chant, Yuriko feels a bit light-headed, as if she were drifting like a spirit up and away from her body, watching herself below from a vantage point high above.*

*She feels a pure warmth sweep through her, and as she watches from above, a dark sludge seeps out of Rin's and Yuriko's bodies and begins to creep into the sweet resin, as if it was about to overpower it.  Just then, Senyuki steps forward alone and presents a jeweled necklace she wears, a star made of eight pieces, forcefully towards the pool, and the darkness seeps out and into the air, where it is blasted by a pure light from above, where Yuriko's consciousness floats, and it puffs away into an acrid mist and is gone completely.*

*Smiling and breathing heavily, Senyuki lets the necklace drop to her neck as a bead of sweat drips down her face.  She stumbles forward a bit as if about to collapse, but as one of the monks reaches out, she manages to steady herself and stand on her own.*

*Meanwhile, Yuriko feels herself returning to her body, and she feels too a warmth surging through every fiber of her being, almost as if she has been freed from a heavy weight.  She can almost feel the good spirits smiling upon her, and she knows that they are watching her and sheltering hetr once more.*

"Arise and be reborn into the light, Yotsu Yuriko and Sei Rin," Senyuki speaks quietly, indicating with her hand that they may come out, as two of the monks fetch the robes that the two women had doffed by the side of the pool, ready to cover them when they emerged.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 4, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn embraces Valyssa as she leans aganist him, kissing her again as he says:*

“Why don’t we spend a few more minutes here, it won’t hurt to be a little late.”

*Grinning mischeviously, he quickly kisses her before leading her towards a large tightly packed group of fireflies.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 4, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*As Zaeryn and Valyssa walk through the dense group of fireflies, the little creatures become attracted to the warmth coming from the the two lovers' bodies, swirling around them in a little whirlwind of colour, and clinging lazily to their clothes until they move and shake the lights into a prismatic whorl again.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 4, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn casts a _prestidigitation_ to create tinkling ethereal music, and then begins to dance slowly with Valyssa amongst the little flickering creatures.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 4, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa takes Zaeryn's hands to dance, her clothing rippling ever so slightly as she sweeps into a graceful step, smiling and keeping her eyes on Zaeryn's own as her feet do all the work almost unconsciously, gliding softly and then swirling into a pirhouette as she rushes back towards his arms, hoping for a lift and twirl to begin the step again but facing the opposite direction.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 4, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Yuriko:[SBLOCK]







			
				Master Senyuki said:
			
		

> "Arise and be reborn into the light, Yotsu Yuriko and Sei Rin," Senyuki speaks quietly, indicating with her hand that they may come out, as two of the monks fetch the robes that the two women had doffed by the side of the pool, ready to cover them when they emerged.



*Yuriko accepted the robe from monks and put it on.  She approached MAster Senyuki and fell to her knees, prostrate before the master.*

"Doma, Master Senyuki-sama,"  Yuriko exclaimed.  She was clearly somewhat overwhelmed by everything that had just happened (not to mention the reduced sleep the last few days).  "What can I do to thank you for what you have done for me and Rin-san?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 4, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Master Senyuki touches the top of Yuriko's head with her palm, as she replies:*

"Years ago, when I asked the same question to Grandmaster Hiruna, she told me that if I felt the light within my heart and the calling of the spirits, I could follow in her path...and I did.  I sense that this is not the path for you, however.  You can thank me by continuing the fight against evil, by showing the same kindness to others as I have shown to you and as you have done for this girl.  It will keep your soul healthy despite the exposure to the Taint, and that is enough for me."

(OOC:  Yuriko was only mildly Tainted, and so with the Taint removed, she will not progress further.  In total, the Taint caused her to grow two years younger, gain a +2 bonus to Charisma, and suffer a -4 profane penalty to Will saves against Tainted effects)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 4, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Yuriko:[SBLOCK]







			
				Master Senyuki said:
			
		

> "Years ago, when I asked the same question to Grandmaster Hiruna, she told me that if I felt the light within my heart and the calling of the spirits, I could follow in her path...and I did.  I sense that this is not the path for you, however.  You can thank me by continuing the fight against evil, by showing the same kindness to others as I have shown to you and as you have done for this girl.  It will keep your soul healthy despite the exposure to the Taint, and that is enough for me."




"Hai, Master Senyuki-sama," Yuriko replied, "I will fight the evil as you ask, and I will remember the kindness offered." 

*Yuriko remained in place until instructed further.*

(OOC:  Yay, I'm a younger sexy thing . . . Boo! My will save stinkers now . . . must work on it!   Added changes to my copy of Yuriko)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 4, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]_Valyssa makes it all look so effortless, I guess I will have to improve my dancing if I am to keep up with her._

*His gaze drifting to their feet occasionally Zaeryn catches her as she comes back to his arms, lifting her and spinning with her momentum, before gently placing her feet on the ground once again to glide slowly away from him.*

OOC: How hard is it going to be for Zaeryn to get ranks in dancing, or is all this impromptu dancing going to be enough?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 4, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Thank you." 

*Senyuki gives a slight inclination of her head.*

"You may rise, child," Senyuki says kindly to Yuriko, then turns to the quiet Rin, "And you as well, little one."

(OOC: Well, its only against Tainted effects, so all in all, the mild stage of Taint is a good deal.  In fact, some depraved individuals inflict it upon themselves on purpose to regain their youth and some extra beauty )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 4, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Senyuki said:
			
		

> "You may rise, child," Senyuki says kindly to Yuriko, then turns to the quiet Rin, "And you as well, little one."




"Master Senyuki-sama," Yuriko began, "If it is alright with those present, I would like the opportunity to stay a while.  It has been some time since I left and I feel that coming home would be a good idea.  A place to rest for a time . . . and I would like to be there for Yu and Rin over the next few days . . . ."

*Yuriko left the rest hanging, but clearly was indicating the situation with Shinoa.*


(OOC: Well, I'm not depraved . . . not yet anyway   You meant Yuriko and not me right?  Not that I'm depraved either, mind you?  )[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 4, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa smiles and deftly plants on kiss on Zaeryn's cheek as she whirls past, before enveloping him again in a breeze of silk, as she brings him with her in the dance.*

(OOC: Fortunately and unrealistically, dancing depends only on Charisma, so someone like Selene in HH with 8 Dex who trips over herself in combat but 18 Charisma can move to the dance floor and suddenly become extraordinarily graceful .  As for the impromptu dancing--I think that is well on the way to being an excellent reason to invest in a rank or two.  Ask Valyssa for a quick lesson and you're perfect.  Certainly leagues better than the player who says "Umm...I want some Oratory.  Yeah, I know I didn't really do any, ever, but I'm thinking we might need to make a speech in this adventure coming up" )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 4, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"As a Master, I do not have the right to allow this," Senyuki says, seeming a bit downcast, but then she gives a soft smile, not to be defeated by the rules, "But I also do not have the right to _disallow_ it either, meaning that you shall most certainly be able to stay until such time as you remember to ask someone who can make the decision...And I am sure they will agree.  Until then, may the spirits watch over and guide you, Yuriko-chan.  I shall return to my meditations; should you have need of me again, you may find me in my chambre."

*Senyuki inclines her head slightly to Yuriko and Rin, then to the other monks who assisted her in the ritual, and she takes her leave.*

(OOC: Nope, I didn't mean you, or even Yuriko, I mean there are old people on Lara Kai who sometimes give themselves Taint on purpose to regain their youth and beauty )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 4, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*As gracefully as he is dancing, Zaeryn manages to trip himself on the more uneven ground of the park. Releasing Valyssa’s hand as he tumbles to the soft ground, laughing as he does so.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 4, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*As Zaeryn tumbles to the ground, Valyssa intentionally trips herself as well, tumbling on top of him and giggling as she does, until finally she comes to a stable position, lying on top of him on her belly with her face smiling down on him less than an inch from his, her unbound cerulean hair spilling down against him and tickling his cheek.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 4, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“You didn’t have to fall just to cover my clumsy dancing my love, but thank you.”

*Zaeryn says, before closing the remaining distance and kissing her deeply as he embraces her tightly in his arms.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 4, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				MAster Senyuki said:
			
		

> "As a Master, I do not have the right to allow this," Senyuki says, seeming a bit downcast, but then she gives a soft smile, not to be defeated by the rules, "But I also do not have the right to _disallow_ it either, meaning that you shall most certainly be able to stay until such time as you remember to ask someone who can make the decision...And I am sure they will agree.  Until then, may the spirits watch over and guide you, Yuriko-chan.  I shall return to my meditations; should you have need of me again, you may find me in my chambre."




*Yuriko nodded in obeyance to Master Senyuki, but she really didn't understand the political structure of the monastery.*  

"Thank you again, Master Senyuki-sama,"  Yuriko said, looking to one of the other monks in the area.  Yuriko indicated to Rin to wait a moment for her.  Once Master Senyuki had left, Yuriko moved to one of the monks and asked, "Monk-sama, is there a place I may recover from the events of the last several days, meditate and remember my time here as a member of the order?  Also, who should I speak with about staying her for a time to continue my training?" [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 4, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Sure I did--can't leave you tumbling alone, can I?  Besides, it was fun!" Valyssa protests laughingly as she returns Zaeryn's kiss and embrace from her current vantage point.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 4, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*The monk nods.*

"Indeed, there are several vacant meditation chambres here that you may use, if you wish.  You would likely speak about staying with one of the Elders--though I am sure that they will allow it."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 4, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn, happy to stay right where he is as the fireflies begin to land on them again, continues to kiss Valyssa as a thought that they should be somewhere else goes unheeded in the back of his mind.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 4, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*The two of them lay entwined among the rainbow glow of the alighting fireflies, Valyssa returning Zaeryn's kisses with increasing passion as her hair spills down around their faces, limning them in a bright blue halo that glimmers with colour with the fireflies' light.*  

*After a good while, they hear a voice coming from somewhere to the side:*

"Oh there you are!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 4, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Lost in the throes of passion, Zaeryn hears the voice while continuing to kiss Valyssa ardently, but it doesn’t register that it’s talking to them, after all no-one should be looking for them...should they?*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 4, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*There is the sound of a throat clearing.*

"I don't have all day, you know--I'm going to wink out eventually.  Who's your new friend?"

*Valyssa turns her head away from Zaeryn, startled, looking up to see a woman made of glowing blue energy whose fingertips are slowly flexing, pulsing with a bright cyan light whenever they point directly towards Valyssa.*

"Uhh, this is Zaeryn."

"Why hello, Zaeryn.  I'm a Locate Person spell.  How do you do?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 4, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Oh, hello,” he says brushing Valyssa’s hair out of the way with one hand while still holding her with the other...grinning and chuckling he continues, “Seems we got a little distracted, you would be a sending from Alyria I guess.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 4, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Nope, a _Sending_ is a different spell entirely--I'm a _Locate Person_ dear," she teases, "How do you think I found you two pretty little miscreants?"

*She points her pointer finger straight up, blows on it, and then points it around in a circle until it is facing Valyssa, at which point it begins to glow with a cyan light.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 4, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Oh well, I’ll just have to watch my choice of words more closely in future,” he replies grinning, “I suppose you’d like us to make our way to the hangar?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 4, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Monk said:
			
		

> "Indeed, there are several vacant meditation chambres here that you may use, if you wish.  You would likely speak about staying with one of the Elders--though I am sure that they will allow it."



"My thanks, monk-sama," Yuriko replied, bowing slightly to the monk.  Yuriko tested her own skin to see if it was sticky from the balsam and oils or not.  Regardless, she could use a good bath, and Rin probably could as well.  

OOC: What time of day is it? Do we have time to rest and meditate before dealing with Shinoa that evening . . . or the creature that was Shinoa?  Is there a specific elders area that Yuriko can go to to speak to them about staying, and about the Shinoa situation?  Finally, was there someone she was to see here about her journey and the crystal?  I didn't think so reviewing my notes.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 4, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well...no--not quite," the _Locate Person_ spell replies, grinning slightly. 

*Suddenly the moonlight is blocked out by shadow, leaving only the little fireflies to brighten the sudden darkness.  Just then, a strong gust of wind blows past, spilling Valyssa's hair back and outwards in the breeze.  The _Locate Person_ points up to reveal an impressive-looking flying ship with a sleek aerodynamic design.  As she does so, a rope ladder comes tumbling down from the ship to the people on the ground below.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 4, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*The monk bows slightly in return, as Yuriko tests her skin and finds that it is indeed sticky.*

(OOC: It is around 1 or 2 AM, so there is plenty of time to rest.  The elders can be found in their council chambre some times, or else at rest in their individual rooms or out and about performing tasks in the monastery.  You're correct--there is no contact to meet about the journey--at least for now )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Gaius:
> [SBLOCK]
> "Yes, I shall bring the food to you," the Pleb announces, leaving at once and returning with a tray holding some prime ribs and a goblet of wine.
> 
> ...




[sblock]
OOC : basically I'm ready to meet the rest of the PC's. Gaius will stay put untill the show starts.
On a more personal note, my wife and kids are with the in-laws, and I'm totally pissed like I haven't been in years. (pissed in the british way, as in totally drunk   )
[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 4, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well I guess that will save us somewhat of a walk,” Zaeryn laughs, “Alright, up you go Valyssa.”

*Once Valyssa gets off him and begins to climb, he follows her as quickly as possible.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 4, 2005)

Gaius:
[SBLOCK]
(OOC: Okey dokey then--that brings you into a group containing Festy and Bront--the ready to meet the other PCs part, not the drunk part  )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 4, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*As Valyssa gets up and begins to climb the ladder, with Zaeryn behind her, the _Locate Person_ spell brings up the rear.  After a bit of climbing they hop up onto the deck.*

"Welcome aboard!" a sailor calls out to them, "Captain Alyria is in the Helmsman's Chambre.  She's expecting you no doubt."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 4, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn stands there looking a little perplexed as to where the Helmsman’s Chamber might be, waiting for Valyssa to take the lead.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 4, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa nods and heads into a room built into the middle of the ship, where a woman who can only be Alyria is sitting on an ornate thronelike chair.  Alyria is a beautiful Altanian arcanist, with long, unbound waves of cyan tresses falling through her platinum circlet to rest gently upon her shoulders and upper-back. Her sapphire-blue eyes sparkle brightly in the spotlight, and she wears a revealing and comfortable exotic-looking shift underneath her transparent breastplate, although her waist is modestly covered by a fine silken sash.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 4, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Greeting Alyria, delighted to meet you in person, I am Zaeryn,” he says kissing her hand, “I hope you don’t mind but Valyssa has offered to take me with her to Eldiz.”

OOC: I feel like I’ve seen that description somewhere before.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 5, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"No, not at all, Zaeryn," Alyria replies, "Please, you two--make yourself at home.  I hope you enjoy your first trip into Wildspace--it is so exhilarating, especially to be the Helmsman...perhaps one of you two can try it one of these days...How would that be?"

(OOC: Really, what a strange coincidence )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 5, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“I’ve heard it feels a little strange, but I’ve always wanted to try, so to me it sounds like the chance of a lifetime,” he says enthusiastically, “Thank you for allowing me to travel with you, I suppose we should go and settle in and then Valyssa can give me a tour of the ship.” Turning to Valyssa he says, “How does that sound my love?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 5, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock]*Yuriko poked at her skin and made a funny face to Rin.*

"Looks like we may need to bathe, Sei Rin, or we'll be found stuck to a wall somewhere,"  Yuriko commented, in a very good mood.  

"Monk-sama, I apologize for interrupting . . . I know it is very late,"  Yuriko asked, eyes downcast, "but is there someplace we could bathe, before seeing the Elders?"   

OOC: Would it be proper protocol to request to stay first, or to stay the night and ask in the morning?  I don't want to disturb them at 2 am when everyone is tired (including myself), but I don't want to be in trouble either. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 5, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Certainly, not a problem Zaeryn," Alyria replies, "And settling in sounds like a good plan."

"I'm not so sure I'm qualified to give a tour of a Spelljamming ship," Valyssa ponders, "But if you want me to try, then I will."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 5, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Oh nothing technical, just a tour to show me where everything is,” he replies, “I think we’ll leave that to Alyria, after all it’s her ship, I’m sure she knows how it all works better than anyone.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 5, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Rin nods to Yuriko and smiles, her spirit feeling free from the oppression of the Taint.*

"Yes, a bath would be nice..."

*The monk turns and bows slightly:*

"There is a natural hot springs on the site of the monastery, allowing for a medicinal healing spa in the cavern one level down."

(OOC: The monastery allows any travelers passing by to stay the night, so it would be fine to wait until morning)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 5, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa nods.*
"Ah yes, that makes sense."

"I'd be glad to show you around," Alyria agrees, "Once I find a break in the action here at the helm.  You two get settled in and I'll be right down--I'm doing the delicate work to get us out of the planet's gravitational field at the moment."

*Alyria smiles as the ship begins to soar away from Vanarca and into Wildspace.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 5, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“You heard the Captain,” he says in a mock military tone, then laughs ruining the effect, “Let’s go find our accommodations and get settled in.”

*Grinning playfully, he pinches Valyssa’s bottom to get her moving to wherever they’re going.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 5, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Hey!" Valyssa cries in mock outrage, chasing Zaeryn out of the Helmsman's Chambre and tickling him, then spinning around and running away towards the stairs leading belowdecks, disappearing down the stairs.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 5, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Fleeing Valyssa’s feigned affront, he doesn’t move fast enough and gets tickled for his trouble, laughing he turns to tickle her in return only to see her fleeing down the stairs. Zaeryn gives chase, still laughing, but does not catching her until they reach their quarters where he tickles her as she tries to open the door.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 5, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*As Zaeryn reaches the bottom of the stairs and sees their quarters ahead, Valyssa is nowhere in sight.  Suddenly and without warning, she drops onto him from the ceiling and wraps her legs around his waist and one arm around his neck, riding piggyback as she simultaneously tickles him with the other hand and plants kisses on his neck.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 5, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Laughing afresh at this new assault, his plans thwarted yet again, Zaeryn endeavors to shift her around to face him...when he finally manages it, he begins kissing her in return as he moves toward the door.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 5, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Giggling, Valyssa allows herself to be carried across the threshold, as Zaeryn takes her into the room, which, while small, has a comfortable looking bed and a chest for storing personal belongings.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 5, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Moving to the side of the bed Zaeryn tosses Valyssa onto it, then removes his satchel placing it into the chest before joining her.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 5, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa tosses her purse into the chest as well while Zaeryn has it open, waiting with open arms for Zaeryn to come back to the bed.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 5, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn takes Valyssa in his arms, cuddling close to her, before returning to their previously interrupted kissing.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 5, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa shifts to position herself better for cuddling, returning Zaeryn's kisses fervently.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 5, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*As their kisses become more passionate, Zaeryn begins caressing Valyssa’s body.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 5, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa smiles and moans gently, as she begins to unbutton her blouse...*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 5, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn continues to massage her body outside her clothes, while he moves his kisses down her neck and onto her bosom.*

OOC: And here I was thinking she was wearing a dress.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 5, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Monk said:
			
		

> "There is a natural hot springs on the site of the monastery, allowing for a medicinal healing spa in the cavern one level down."




"A hot spring sounds wonderful,"  Yuriko replied with a smile to Rin.  She reviewed with the monk the rules of the spring, where supplies such a soaps, towels and the like could be obtained. "Thank you, monk-sama, for everything."

"Does the hot spring sound like a good idea, Rin," Yuriko asked as she made her way to her belongings.  She discretely checked the placement of her hair cord to see if it had moved, as she gathered her belongings.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 5, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa smiles, hugging Zaeryn and kissing his cheek as he continues kissing her.*

(OOC: And the blouse is part of the dress ensemble )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 5, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*The monk bows back to Yuriko.*

"Yes, yes it does, Yuriko-sama," Rin replies with a smile and a slight bow.

*Yuriko finds the hair cord unmoved as she gathers her belongings.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 5, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Seeing that Valyssa isn’t going to unbutton her blouse any further Zaeryn takes over, removing her pen and putting it aside before starting on the buttons himself.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 5, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rin said:
			
		

> "Yes, yes it does, Yuriko-sama," Rin replies with a smile and a slight bow.



*Yuriko gathered up her belongings, keeping them from the stickier parts of herself.  Yuriko made her way to the next level down, trying to do it on her own by remembering when she had been here last.*

"A nice bath, some prayers to the ancestors and the spirits of this place, then a serious sleep, . . .  that's my agenda, Rin.  Does that work for you as well?" Yuriko asked quietly, and in a very good mood.

OOC: Yuriko was down 1 Con.  Is that still the case?  I thought it might be wit the limited sleep she's had since then. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 5, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa smiles and removes Zaeryn's shirt as he does so, stroking his back gently in circles.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 5, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes, that sounds good right about now," Rin agrees with a little nod as she stays in the robe, not wanting to get her priestess dress all sticky.

*Yuriko feels the warm humid air, as she enters into the hot springs, a natural cave that the monks have built into a healing spa, with a separate bath for men and another for women, with a small shrine built in the centre to bring the good spirits' sight to this place.*

(OOC: It was permanent Con drain, so good that you asked, but it actually was restored by the ritual--it is back now)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 5, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Removing her blouse he retraces his path back up her neck with light affectionate kisses, before kissing her mouth fervently as he strokes her torso.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 5, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rin said:
			
		

> "Yes, that sounds good right about now," Rin agrees with a little nod as she stays in the robe, not wanting to get her priestess dress all sticky.




*Yuriko set her clothes to the side of the room, someplace they wouldn't get too wet from the humidity, laying her hair knot on them again, discretely. Moving to the shrine, Yuriko knelt on her robe (not wanting to get the floor sticky), and thanked the spirits for the cleaning of herself and Rin and asked that they watch over all those at the monastery*

*Yuriko made ready with whatever supplies they had available for the spings, then got close to the spring.  She knelt beside it feeling the heat, and trying to remember if it was a good idea just to get in or if one needed to slowly adjust to the temperature.*

OOC: The one point didn't impact too much, because the stat was odd, but I didn't intend to improve it someday.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 5, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa smiles and sighs softly at Zaeryn's administrations, and...*

*Just then, there is a knock on the door:*

"Are you two busy now, or would you like that tour?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 5, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Rin follows Yuriko's lead, removing her clothing and kneeling before the shrine as the two enter the springs slowly, one inch at a time, getting used to the temperature so that it does not shock them too much.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 5, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock]*Yuriko took her time entering the spring and cautioned Rin to do likewise.  Once fully immersed, Yuriko relaxed, allowing the waters to do their work.  Several times she submerged herself, wanting to wash the oils from her hair and face as well.*

"Have you ever been in a hot spring before, Rin?"  Yuriko asked.

OOC: Yuriko will try and be cautious of the time limits on staying in the spring, allowing for a cooling down period or break to allow the body temperature to come back down.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 5, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn continues his ministrations, leaving the decision in Valyssa’s hands, as he kisses, nibbles, and licks his way back down to her bosom, dallying there for a time before continuing to her navel.*

OOC: I sensed it would happen at about that moment.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 5, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"No, Yuriko-sama.  This is my first time," Rin replies, basking luxuriantly in the massaging bubbling eddies of the hot spring.

(OOC: Good idea--I was just at a hot spring in Pamukkale in Turkey with some weird calcium carbonate formations that were pretty cool; I'd link a picture, but they're all over the size limit)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 5, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa sighs and smiles in pleasure at Zaeryn's touch, as she asks breathily:*

"Which would you prefer, my love?"

(OOC: Yup, that's about how long it takes  )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 5, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Raising his head from Valyssa’s navel, he grins saying:*

“I guess we should take the tour now while Alyria is free, otherwise we may never leave this room again for the duration of the voyage.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 5, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Ya, you're probably right," Valyssa agrees, tickling Zaeryn's chin as she rebuttons up his shirt for him.

"Just unpacking some of our things," Valyssa calls out to Alyria, "We'll be out very soon!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 5, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn kisses his way back up Valyssa’s body, buttoning as he goes, before planting one final kiss on her lips, grinning he says:*

“There, I think we’re presentable to go touring the ship now.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 5, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa smiles back, as she agrees:*

"Yes, I suppose we are."

*She picks up her pen and replaces it as the finishing touch opening the door.*

"Ready Alyria!"

"Unpacking, eh?" Alyria asks with a grin and a wink.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 5, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“That’s right unpacking,” Zaeryn replies with a suggestive grin, “Well let’s get on our way and see this ship of yours, and we’ll return to our _unpacking_ later.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 5, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Heh, sure.  You've seen the crew quarters rooms belowdecks, so we can go abovedecks, I suppose.  Having seen the helm, there's not too too much more to see.  We have a navigation room with an Astral Compass," Alyria leads them upstairs as she talks and ducks into a room where a spherical object floats gently an inch above a circular ring held up by a sturdy tripod, "And then there's the sails and such, and a crow's nest up top where you can go to be under the stars."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 5, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“An astral compass, how does that differ from a normal compass?”

*Zaeryn asks as they pass through the navigation room...when they reach the upper deck and Alyria mentions the crows nest, he laughs and says:*

“Ah, the crow’s nest, I can see we’ll be spending some time there too...well at least we won’t be cooped up in our room _all_ the time.”

*Returning to a more serious tone, he asks:*

“Alyria, are there any special rules we need to know for using magic on the ship or in Wildspace?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 5, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"The astral compass can help us find our way in Wildspace, whereas a normal compass would be quite lacking here considering the lack of a planet's magnetic poles," Alyria replies. 

"And its good to know you won't be keeping yourselves isolated all the time--that would make you boring guests indeed," she teases, "As for special rules...well, not really anything critical.  Just don't cast fire spells in the phlogiston and I think we'll be fine."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 5, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]Smiling at the teasing, Zaeryn says, “Of course not, we’ll definitely spend time with you...you may have to come knocking at our door to get our attention, but we won’t begrudge you our company...it’s the least we can do for the wonderful journey you are starting us on.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 5, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, no need to feel beholden, if that's the only reason to keep me company," Alyria gives a mock pout and winks, "I won't stay in the way of you two if you don't want me there."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 5, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Oh, another pouter...you Avani girls have that down cold,” Zaeryn quips...laughing he decides to put Valyssa on the spot and asks, “We do want her around, don’t we Valyssa?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 5, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Would you believe _The Art of Pouting_ is a class at Avani?" Alyria quips with a wink.

"Uhh, sure we do, Zaeryn," Valyssa replies with a smile, "Our journey wouldn't be the same without you, Alyria--we'd miss you very much."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 5, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Actually I would believe that Alyria,” Zaeryn replies grinning, “And I think Valyssa has said it perfectly--although I’d miss you I’d also have the added loss of not getting to know you better.”

*He then turns and gives Valyssa a kiss, in appreciation for choosing just the right words.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 5, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa turns to kiss Zaeryn as well, and their lips meet together in the starlight.*

"Good then," Alyria says with a smile, "Now, you'll probably want to sleep or _unpack_ soon.  I'll meet you two tomorrow morning, and we can talk together for a while and maybe think about letting you take a shot at the helm, eh?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 5, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“I think we’ll have to dispose of that euphemism, but other than that everything else sounds good...we’ll see you in the morning Alyria,” Zaeryn says, waiting for Valyssa to say her goodbye for the evening before they depart.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 5, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa says her farewell to Alyria, giving her friend a hug and then returning back to Zaeryn's side.*

"See you in the morning then," Alyria replies, giving a little wave as she heads for the captain's cabin.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 5, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Taking Valyssa’s hand in his own, Zaeryn begins to lead her quickly back to their quarters.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 5, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rin said:
			
		

> "No, Yuriko-sama.  This is my first time," Rin replies, basking luxuriantly in the massaging bubbling eddies of the hot spring.



"Rin, you may just call me Yuriko when we are alone, if you wish,"  Yuriko offered.  "As to the spring, we must take special care.  If you feel light headed or like falling asleep, then it is time to get out of the spring for a few minutes.  We can talk with each while we are in the spring.  In that way, each of us will be able to check on each other to make certain we don't fall asleep."

(OOC: I just remember the biggest risks of hot spring - dehydration and overheating body temperature.  Hopefully, Yuriko did as well having been here in the past.)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 5, 2005)

[sblock]

OOC : could the ready-to-go PC's meet up somewhere so we can start the I'm-a-lot-tougher-then-you machismo posing?

[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 5, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa heads back with Zaeryn, gently closing the door behind them before asking with a little smile:*

"Now, where were we?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 5, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“I believe we were doing something like this.”

*He replies, kissing Valyssa as they manoeuvre themselves to the bed locked in an embrace.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 5, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Alright, Yuriko.  I will take care, as you ask," Rin replies as she soaks in the hot springs.

*In addition to the warmth surging through Yuriko's body, she also feels a tingling, as little bubbles from the mineral springs cling to her submerged body, tickling as they do so.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 5, 2005)

Gaius:
[SBLOCK]
(OOC: I'm working on that, but due to the way I had it set up, we will need Talia--I had no idea Dark Nemesis would suddenly start slowing up in posting.  I can fast-forward you to that point, though if you like, in as few posts as possible )

*Eventually, the Pleb returns with Gaius's equipment.*

"We will have a ship ready to take you to Eldiz soon," it says to him, tossing its silver hair back, "Once you get there, you should report to the captain on the ship Hesychia--that is where the expedition shall take place"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 5, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Ah yes, that's right," Valyssa smiles, slipping easily into Zaeryn's embrace as he moves her over to the bed.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 5, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Lifting Valyssa onto the bed, Zaeryn follows as he kicks off his boots. Returning to their previous position, he removes Valyssa’s pen before kissing her deeply as he begins to caress her once again.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 5, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[SBLOCK]







			
				Rin said:
			
		

> "Alright, Yuriko.  I will take care, as you ask," Rin replies as she soaks in the hot springs.



Yuriko nodded approval, then said, "It is funny, that we should talk and yet, I haven't much to say . . . other than the bubbles tickle."

*Yuriko checked with her hands to make certain it was just bubbles, always trying to be careful.  She let herself soak in the spring, but also made certain that the sticky balsam and the oils were washed from her body by the motion of the water and current.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 6, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa grins and removes Zaeryn's clothes again, returning gently to where they had been, as they explore each other through the night, finally falling to sleep in each others arms.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 6, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"They do tickle!" Rin agrees, as her flesh becomes covered with bubbles, "Look, I can write my name on my arm!"

*She makes a few graceful strokes with her finger, which in doing so remove the bubbles from that spot, revealing her name in bubble-free skin.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 6, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rin said:
			
		

> "They do tickle!" Rin agrees, as her flesh becomes covered with bubbles, "Look, I can write my name on my arm!"



"That is very neat, Rin,"  Yuriko replied, inspecting the bubbles on herself.  She tried to remember if the bubbles were normal, or if she had been given any instructions on the springs in the past.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 6, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*The bubbles are formed when the mineral-rich sediment, containing metallic-carbonates, dissolves into the water, allowing the carbonate to break apart, yielding a carbonation-like effect.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 6, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn chuckles as Valyssa begins to remove his clothing, seeing that she wants to get back to where they were as quickly as possible he obliges removing her clothes as well, kissing each new area as he exposes it.*

*Waking entwined in Valyssa’s arms, Zaeryn kisses her just once smiling as he gazes on her adoringly while watching her sleep, marveling at his fortune at finding such a wondrous and loving woman.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 6, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock]*Yuriko enjoyed the waters, talking with Rin on light subjects, just to keep each other aware.*

OOC: Just wanted to make certain there wasn't any spirit involvement, or anything else going on.  Yuriko is a suspicious one.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 6, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa sighs and gently cuddles up against Zaeryn as she sleeps there peacefully.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 6, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*As Valyssa cuddles against him, Zaeryn begins softly stroking her hair, while continuing to watch her sleep.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 6, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*The two young women chat until they feel both clean and lightheaded, at which point they begin to exit slowly, taking precautions to avoid too much of a temperature shift.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 6, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa smiles and crooks an eye open, kissing Zaeryn softly as he strokes her hair.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 6, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Returning Valyssa's soft kiss, Zaeryn continues to stroke her hair and cuddles her close, caressing her back in winding patterns.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 6, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa smiles up at Zaeryn as she flutters both of her eyes open and yawns, kissing him again.*

"Time to get up, I guess?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 6, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn smiles at receiving a second kiss, while continuing his caress along her side, he says playfully:*

“I don’t hear anyone knocking at the door!”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 6, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock] "You should get some sleep where I awakened you this evening, Rin,"  Yuriko said.  "That way, when your brother awakens, he will notice you and not be afraid.  I will look for you in the morning, after I speak with the Elders."

*Yuriko allowed the spring water to evaporate off of her body before she gathered her belongings (again checking for her hair knot).  She moved to where it was cooler and waited to become more dry before dressing in her evening robe.*

"We should fold up this sticky robes so that we can carry them without becoming sticky all over again,"  Yuriko commented to Rin and showed her how to fold her robe.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 6, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"That's true!  Want to stay and dally for a while?" Valyssa asks coyly.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 6, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Thank you, Yuriko," Rin replies, gently folding up the sticky robe as Yuriko had showed her, "I will go back to the ward for healing as you suggest."

*As was true last time, the hair knot has not been disturbed.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 6, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“I think that’s a wonderful idea,” Zaeryn replies passionately, kissing Valyssa ardently while moving his soft touches to more erotic areas.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 6, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rin said:
			
		

> "Thank you, Yuriko," Rin replies, gently folding up the sticky robe as Yuriko had showed her, "I will go back to the ward for healing as you suggest."




As they walked up one level, Yuriko reminded Rin, "Remember to bless your ancestors, Rin.  I would think they have missed you the last few days.  You should be very proud of herself, you were very brave, tonight.  I know that I am proud of you."

*For Yuriko, she looked for an unoccupied room in the visitors area, setting her sandals and the dirty robe outside before entering.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 6, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa smiles and closes her eyes again as she luxuriates in Zaeryn's touch, sighing softly.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 6, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes, Yuriko, I will do that," Rin promises, "Thank you for your kind words...I am just trying to come to terms with all that has happened..."

*Yuriko finds an unoccupied room and sets the sandals and robe outside.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 6, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rin said:
			
		

> "Yes, Yuriko, I will do that," Rin promises, "Thank you for your kind words...I am just trying to come to terms with all that has happened..."




"I understand, Rin, I really do,"  Yuriko said with conviction.  "Sleep well tonight, I will help you in the morning . . . with everything I can."

*Yuriko set her belongings inside, and after fixing and tying her hair back, knelt at mat and blessed the spirits of the monastery for their help and guidance.  Then, she continued, blessing her ancestors . . . *

"Blessed ancestors, I give my thanks to you for giving me strength and faith to continue during the difficult times of the last few days.  I heard you . . . or thought that I did, and that was what I needed to continue on . . . while this difficult time has passed, the resolution is yet to occur.  I look to honor you and your names, guide me that I may do what is right for you . . . ."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 6, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn’s hands glide softly and swiftly across Valyssa’s skin focusing instictively on the areas that pleasure her the most, while his mouth, lips and tongue play across her lips, ears, neck, and bosom.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 6, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*A voice whispers into Yuriko's mind, Tao's voice.*

"You did well Yuriko-chan, very well indeed.  You have brought honour to us from your brave actions and strong conviction."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 6, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa moans gently, enjoying the pleasure that Zaeryn is bringing her.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 6, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rin said:
			
		

> "You did well Yuriko-chan, very well indeed.  You have brought honour to us from your brave actions and strong conviction."



_"Thank you, Tao-sama," _ Yuriko replied in thought.  _"I tried to always think what my ancestors would want me to do . . . but it was difficult.  I was surprised when the great white wolf can you my aid and a monk mentioned something about the Yotsu clan."_ [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 6, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
_"The wolf is the dog of the mountain spirits.  Hence, the Dog clan shares an affinity with the wolf...That Spiritfolk girl heard my whispers of your plight, and she was moved enough to come to your aid."_
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 6, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Increasing the rapidity and intensity of his caresses, Zaeryn kisses Valyssa fervently several times entwining his tongue with hers.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 6, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Tao said:
			
		

> _"The wolf is the dog of the mountain spirits.  Hence, the Dog clan shares an affinity with the wolf...That Spiritfolk girl heard my whispers of your plight, and she was moved enough to come to your aid."_



_'I then have even more to be thankful for, Tao-sama,'_ Yuriko thought.  _'You are a credit to our family and I am proud to have you guiding me.  It is good to hear your voice and feel you beside me.  Now I must decide how to deal with that which was Shinoa . . . for her children, I hope she is strong, will make her goodbyes, and allows the monks or someone else kill her and end her suffering.  The strain otherwise on the children may be too great.  Is her spirit lost, Tao-sama, will she not join the voices of her ancestors in guiding her young . . . that is something I would not want to bear . . . .'_

OOC: Coudn't resist one more post.  Nite![/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 6, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa is energised by Zaeryn's returns Zaeryn's increased intensity, becoming active as she begins to stroke Zaeryn, following the curves of his muscles across his chest and his back.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 6, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
_"If she dies now, having lost herself to the Taint, then yes, her spirit truly is lost..."_
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 6, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*His skin tingling from Valyssa’s touch, Zaeryn changes his focus of his mouth and begins nuzzling her breasts more frequently, hoping to increase her pleasure even further.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 6, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa moans in pleasure, as the two entwine passionately for some time, until eventually they calm, lying gently in each others arms.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 6, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well that was certainly something to wake up for,” Zaeryn says kissing Valyssa softly and stroking her hair once again, “I could just stay here with you forever, but I suppose we really had better get up, Alyria is probably waiting for us by now.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 6, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes..." Valyssa says softly, "I think you're right."

*She yawns and stretches as she moves towards the chest containing her purse.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 6, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Moving behind her Zaeryn places kisses on the nape of her neck as she opens the chest, his body in contact with hers he reaches for his satchel.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 6, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Valyssa pulls a low-cut dark-blue dress with a pattern of glimmering stars out of her purse, putting on her lingerie first before donning the dress, slipping the pen into her bosom when she is done.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 6, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn takes a shirt and trousers in deep black-green this time with copper coloured arcane symbols at the collar and cuffs of the shirt, he slips on his pants as he watches Valyssa dress and as she replaces her pen he dons his shirt. He hunts around the floor for his boots for a few seconds before putting them on.*

“Now that I’ve seen my present being wrapped,” he says grinning suggestively, “I can barely wait to unwrap it later!”

OOC: Character sheet changed to reflect change of clothing.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 6, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Mmm, well then the dress is doing its job, I think," Valyssa smiles slyly, "Shall we go see Alyria?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 6, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“I think we shall,” Zaeryn says taking her hand and kissing it, he grabs his cloak with the other hand before they head upstairs to find Alyria, leaving their clothes from the previous day strewn around the room.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 6, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Though Zaeryn's clothes from yesterday lie strewn across the floor, Valyssa's are nowhere to be seen.*

*Together, Valyssa and Zaeryn head upstairs to find Alyria sitting at a table in the Captain's Quarters set with a warm meal for three, toasted bread with syrup and cinnamon-sugar.*

"Ah, good morning you two," Alyria welcomes them, smiling.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 6, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]_I wonder how she does that, but I’ll have to sort my clothes out later..._

“Goodmorning Alyria, what a lovely breakfast...I hope you haven’t been waiting long,” he says seating Valyssa, before taking a seat himself.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 6, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"No, actually not at all, really--I set an Alarm spell to tell me when you two opened your door," Alyria replies with a wink, "Saves a lot of trouble, don't you think?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 6, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Certainly does, it also puts my mind at ease that we won’t keep you waiting too often,” Zaeryn replies chuckling a little.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 6, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Tao said:
			
		

> _"If she dies now, having lost herself to the Taint, then yes, her spirit truly is lost..."_



_'Perhaps the monks or priestesses here may be able to do something to help her recover some from the taint, though I am not certain such a thing is possible,'_ Yuriko thought.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 6, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"I'm glad, but don't take that as an excuse to be even later," Alyria teases, as she eats some of her toast.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 6, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Gaius:
> [SBLOCK]
> 
> "We will have a ship ready to take you to Eldiz soon," it says to him, tossing its silver hair back, "Once you get there, you should report to the captain on the ship Hesychia--that is where the expedition shall take place"
> [/SBLOCK]




[sblock]
Gaius looks up from his meal.
"Thank you. Tell your mistress I'm ready to go."

He looks around.

"Euhm. Where do I sleep? And where do da guards train?"

[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 6, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Of course not,” Zaeryn replies with a mock pout, before winking at Valyssa as he begins to consume a few pieces of the toast, in between bites he asks, “What do you like to talk about over breakfast Alyria?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 7, 2005)

Talia:
[SBLOCK]
*The production of _Culana_ is skillfully performed--the actress playing the title character is particularly good.  With five acts and a short intermission after Act III, the play ends tragically with Culana's tearful suicide.  At the end, many members of the audience give the performance a standing ovation.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 7, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
_"If she finds help, and her will is strong, it could be contained, so that she may walk the night as herself, but it would still be there, waiting for a moment of weakness...Even so, gaining control over the Taint is sometimes enough to purify the soul such that the spirit will not be lost."_
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 7, 2005)

Gaius:
[SBLOCK]
"You will be able to sleep belowdecks on the ship, no doubt.  And the deck itself is a good place to train, I suppose."

*After waiting for a while, the Pleb leads Gaius out behind the mansion where a Spelljamming ship  is floating, a ropeladder sent down for Gaius to climb up.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 7, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, we could talk about the trip, if you like, where we are right now, and where we are headed.  Or about how to use the helm if you ever want to try that.  Or perhaps you could tell me a little bit more about yourself, and I would do the same."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 7, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Okay, I’ll start with a little information about myself then. I born in Erilan, my magical abilities didn’t surface until very late and were rather strong and hard to control, I studied at the school of Forceful Universal Modifications, where I managed to get my powers under control and graduated in record time. I’ve explored Vanarca quite a bit, and I had just returned to Erilan looking to go offworld when Valyssa and I tumbled across each other literally.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 7, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Ah, very nice.  I was born in Avani, where I entered Avani Academy's Zhyral School of Ineffable Enchantment at a young age, graduating at the top of my class.  I've explored Wildspace for some time, searching for arcane mysteries...Eventually I got my own ship, and so I travel it still, seeking something more..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 7, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Valyssa said she thought you were a little lonely flying around with no one from home to talk to, but by the sounds of it it’s a little more than that...I hope we haven’t been too insensitive and engrossed in each other,” Zaeryn says looking towards Valyssa a little ashamed of how they’ve been flaunting their happiness around Alyria.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 7, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]


			
				Tao said:
			
		

> _"If she finds help, and her will is strong, it could be contained, so that she may walk the night as herself, but it would still be there, waiting for a moment of weakness...Even so, gaining control over the Taint is sometimes enough to purify the soul such that the spirit will not be lost."_



_'I will keep that in mind when her situation is discussed later this morning,'_ Yuriko replied.  _'My thanks again, I look forward to hearing you during morning devotions, Tao-sama.  Is there anything that I need to do, or should be doing to continue to keep you and all my ancestors happy?'_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 7, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Alyria gives a little laugh.*

"Oh, of course not...That's silly...I don't mind," she replies, though from the look in her eyes, she's not quite being honest.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 7, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
_"Just continue to be steadfast.  Even in the dark times, you can persevere if you believe in yourself..."_ 

*Tao's voice whispers as it drifts away.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 7, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Tao said:
			
		

> _"Just continue to be steadfast.  Even in the dark times, you can persevere if you believe in yourself..."_



*Yuriko finished her devotions, and prepared herself for some much needed rest.  Closing her eyes, she relaxed for the first time in days . . . though never completely relaxed - that was for when she was with her ancestors.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 7, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Sensing that she doesn’t really want him to probe further, Zaeryn takes another piece of toast, between mouthfuls he asks:*

“Well what can you tell us about the trip?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 7, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*Yuriko drifts off into the gentle respite of sleep, eventually rousing herself late in the morning.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 7, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Well, its a pretty easy one, and we can do it without even stopping for air resupply.  Here, let me show you the map." 

*She pulls out a small sphere that she throws into the air with a gentle underhand toss, where it hangs suspended and projects a three dimensional image of several floating spheres drifting in the air, with a glowing dotted line appearing and extending from one little marble-sized ball inside a sphere to another.*

"There's our path--it takes us just past a beautiful nebula as well as an iridescent portal to the Plane of Air."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 7, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Looks like there will be plenty of interesting and impressive things to see along the way,” Zaeryn remarks, “You must have seen a lot of different phenomenon being in Wildspace for a while...do you still find new and unusual things on your journeys between the spheres?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 7, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Most certainly so, the Spheres hold too many secrets to discover in just one lifetime...it is a task that one person can never complete alone, no matter how much she tries."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 7, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Oh I don’t know, we Altanians do have quite a span of years to spends on such a task, several lifetimes for a lot of races, you never know you may just manage to discover them all.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 7, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"We do have a long lifespan, but Wildspace is so vast...I doubt it.  But maybe..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 7, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Maybe what...” Zaeryn asks as he takes his last piece of toast, looking to Valyssa he wonders why she’s been so quiet...then she’s probably had a lot of these conversations with Alyria before.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 7, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Maybe one day, someone will discover it all...I guess it is possible."

"I don't know, Lyri--you'd have done it by now if anyone can, I think."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 7, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well that’s a resounding vote of confidence if I’ve ever heard one, if a little overstated,” Zaeryn laughs, “I don’t know how vast wildspace is, but you have a lot of time to try, and nothing is impossible...now about how that helm of yours works...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Sep 7, 2005)

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *The production of _Culana_ is skillfully performed--the actress playing the title character is particularly good.  With five acts and a short intermission after Act III, the play ends tragically with Culana's tearful suicide.  At the end, many members of the audience give the performance a standing ovation.*




The time flies for Talia as she immerses herself in the play.  The powerful plot and skillful acting evokes a range of emotions from her, as all good productions should, and in the end she has tears in her eyes from the tragic ending.  Caught up in emotion, she leans over to embrace Subterfuge... she was just so happy for this feeling, and this moment.

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 7, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock]*Yuriko took her time as she awoke, knowing that she may not have that opportunity again for many days to took.  For sometime she just lay in bed, wondering about her life and reviewing the decisions.  Occasionally . . . still . . . memories of her childhood intruded . . . *

_ . . . the night of the attack . . . being alone with what she thought were monks of a monastery very similar to this . . . the training they provided . . . once she learned of who and what they were . . . her journey to this very monastery . . . more training, though short lived . . . returning for further training and a better understanding of her first training . . . furthering the goals of the monastery, her ancestors, and herself . . . _ 

*When she rose, she began, like every day, with her devotions, blessing her ancestors, adding the spirits of monastery, asking that her ancestors watch over her, and her reminders to herself to make them proud.  Yuriko spent time in the simple pleasure of brushing her hair . . . which had knotted somewhat in her travels.  Fully brushed and supple, Yuriko tied it back with her hair knot (and sometimes garrote), and reaffixed her circlet and the rest of her possessions.  She wore her normal grey monk clothes, though not the traveling clothes that she had been in the last several days . . . though she needed to wash thoroughly.  When she was presentable, Yuriko knelt at her entrance and slid the door open, exiting on her knees and sliding the door shut again.  Once outside, she rose and put on her sandals, looking at her surroundings in the daylight.*[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 7, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"It feeds off of arcane energies.  When you sit in the helm, it will convert your spellpower into power for the helm, and you gain this sort of extrasensory awareness of everything around you, as if you _become_ the ship.  You become able to move it about just as you might lift your right leg, or scratch your ear..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 7, 2005)

Talia:
[SBLOCK]
*Subterfuge gently accepts Talia's embrace as he holds her in his arms, revelling the moment along with her.*

"I'm so glad you agreed to come see this play with me," he whispers.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 7, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*The monastery does not look too different in the daylight, a plain-looking building with simple rooms off to the side, the only real ornament an elaborate shrine to the spirits of this place.  Monks and priestesses bustle about en route to performing their daily duties.  Notably, Rin kneels by the shrine with her head down and her arms up in supplication.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 7, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Alyria, can you actually see, hear, and feel what’s going on on the ship or is it more of a general awareness of where everything and everyone is? Also, does it depend on how strong you are, as to how fast you can move the ship?”

*Zaeryn asks, as he looks at the projected image of their trip realising he still has a few questions about their journey too.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 7, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Alyria winks at Zaeryn.*

"No need to worry, it is just a general awareness.  As for speed--magical strength is indeed tied to speed, but it only really matters for tactical speed.  You see, each Spelljamming helm has its own maximum Spelljamming speed, so no matter how strong or weak the helmsman, once you get to the maximum speed, you won't be reaching over.  On the other hand, when there is a nearby object and the ship slows to tactical speed, the power of the helmsman is crucial."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 7, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Feeling as if he was a little transparent with his last question, Zaeryn blushes just a little, but he’s so interested about all of the subject matter at hand he continues to ask questions of Alyria anyway.*

“I see, that’s good to know...hmm, about the trip...how long will it take us to reach our destination and what different conditions will we encounter outside of a sphere? Oh and what was that about not needing to replenish our air?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 8, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"We should reach Eldiz in two weeks, give or take a bit depending on how often we need to drop to tactical speed, and if we can catch a ride on any advantageous flows in the phlogiston--that is the stuff outside of a sphere...It is a flowing mass of aether, but I suppose it is best to see it for oneself.  As for replenshing air--if a trip is too long, it becomes necessary to stop somewhere and refresh the air so that it doesn't run out.  Have to have enough air to breathe, after all, eh?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 8, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well breathing is something I’ve become used to, and something I’d like to keep doing,” Zaeryn chuckles, before asking, “How long until we leave the sphere? Oh, you said no fire spells in the phlogiston before didn't you...is it the phlogiston itself that is combustible?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 8, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"We shall be out of the sphere in a few days.  As to phlogiston--it isn't just combustible, it is highly explosive, so do beware--it isn't the place for Erilan-style fiery attacks, unless you envy the phoenix," Alyria winks at Valyssa, who laughs a bit at the joke.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 8, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well it’s fortunate that I don’t have much fire magic and can easily use something else then isn’t it,” Zaeryn replies grinning at the joke himself, “Am I correct to assume then that force attacks, and any other elemental strike is safe?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 8, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"That is correct--everything except fire is perfectly fine." Alyria agrees.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 8, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“The breakfast was delightful and the conversation stimulating, but I think I’ve run out of questions for the time being...what shall we do know?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 8, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"I don't know--what would you like to do?" Alyria asks, playing the consummate hostess.

"Do you still have that neat mini-library in the back room?" Valyssa wonders.

"Yes I do, would you like to see it?"

"I don't know--what do you think, Zaeryn?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 8, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Sounds good, although perhaps we could go up on the deck first and see if we can see Vanarca or anything else in the daylight.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 8, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Daylight?" Alyria giggles, "Go outside and take a look."

*As they exit to the deck, they see the vast inky blackness of Wildspace around them, punctuated by stars every so often, but brightened by the rays of the sun, a vast ball of light floating in the centre of the Crystal Sphere.*

"You can always see the sun in Wildspace, silly," Alyria continues.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 8, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Well that’s quite a view,” Zaeryn says, laughing at his own poor choice of words, “I guess I should have said sunlight, but you know how it is when you refer to something one way for a long time, it’s hard to make the change especially not having seen the difference before...you know what I mean though, I was wondering if we could see Vanarca or anything else from way out here.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 8, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Sure, take a look--See that circle that looks almost like a blue full moon?  That's Vanarca, and the little ones near it are the moons.  The green one circle over there is Jagryv.  And there's more, too."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 8, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Certainly gives you a different perspective about your position in the cosmos, doesn’t it Valyssa,” Zaeryn says, placing his arm around her as they look at the view, “I guess they’re either on the other side of the sun or too far away to see with the naked eye?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 8, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil[sblock]*Yuriko noticed Rin near the shrine in supplication, and decided she did not want to interrupt the young girl.  Instead, Yuriko looked to the Elders area and made her way there.  Once there, she looked to see which elders were available and who was best to discuss her stay and the situation with Shinoa.*[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 8, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes...yes it certainly does," Valyssa says, looking out into Wildspace as she does.

"That is correct--though with a spyglass you can see quite a few of them, actually--but you don't want to point a spyglass at the sun, lest it start a fire." Alyria instructs.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 8, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
*As Yuriko heads into the room, one of the elders turns to face her.*

"Yuriko-chan, I have spoken to some of the others about your situation this morning.  Is there anything you wish to ask?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 8, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]“Do you happen to have a spyglass, as I’ve never had the cause to get one,” Zaeryn asks, chuckling he continues, “I promise not to point it at the sun.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 8, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
"Yes, I do as a matter of fact," Alyria smiles and pulls her spyglass off a shelf, "Just be careful."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 8, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn takes the offered spyglass, looking around the vast area of wildspace...making sure not to look at the sun. If he finds any other planetary bodies or phenomena, he offers the glass to Valyssa and Alyria, trying to point them out as he asks Alyria what they are.*

OOC: Thought you’d gone to sleep.  

OOC: Guess you have now.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 8, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Yuriko-chan, I have spoken to some of the others about your situation this morning.  Is there anything you wish to ask?"



"Hai, Elder-sama," Yuriko replied, bowing to the Elder.  "I have completed my pilgrimmage and learned of the world.  I have realized that there is much more I do not know and I would like to continue my training here, if that is acceptible, Elder-sama?"

"Also, there is the matter with the family that I encounter on my journey back to the monastery . . . Rin, Yu, and Shinoa," Yuriko added.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 8, 2005)

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
*Alyria points out several different planets, as well as the silvery sheen that indicates the boundary of the Altanian Crystal Sphere (named by the Altanians of course).  There is a small asteroid belt further out, as well as shining stars and even a comet shooting past, a trail of ice shards in its wake.*

(OOC: Yup, I was asleep )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 8, 2005)

*Zaeryn T'Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist*

Rystil

[SBLOCK]*Impressed by the magnitude of the Altanian crystal sphere and the phenomena within it, Zaeryn returns the spyglass to Alyria saying:*

“Alyria, now I can understand your doubt that anyone will discover all the secrets of the spheres, they’re just so massive...I imagine we haven’t even see a fraction of the objects in this sphere and we haven’t examined even the few we have seen. It is indeed a mammoth undertaking to explore the spheres, but like Valyssa I think if anyone can do it you will manage it somehow...someday.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 9, 2005)

Yuriko:
[SBLOCK]
"Hai, Yuriko-chan.  You may continue training here as long as you need.  As for the Kyuuketsuki's victims, there is not an easy answer to that question, even for an elder..."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 9, 2005)

*Yotsu Yuriko, Martial Artist*

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Elder said:
			
		

> "Hai, Yuriko-chan.  You may continue training here as long as you need.  As for the Kyuuketsuki's victims, there is not an easy answer to that question, even for an elder..."



"My thanks, elder-sama,"  Yuriko replied.  "I look forward to continuing my training . . . on the Sei family's tragedy, I know I shouldn't feel responsible, but I do.  I was there when it happened . . . it could have been me attacked had I not decided to stay in the 'riskier' guest house with the old wards - not knowing that the new wards were false and applied by a false monk . . . or at most, a lost monk.  Their mother has succumbed and become one of the very things that killed their brother . . . I only wonder if she may be redeemed - or at least have a chance at redemption.  Regardless of the decision, I would ask that no one be put at risk, the creature that spawned her has killed enough.  I apologize for going on so much, elder-sama."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 9, 2005)

This thread is continued here.


----------



## Keia (Sep 9, 2005)

And is now closed.

Keia


----------

